# April 2021 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck



## RBHeadge PE

Welcome to the April 2021 PE post-exam wait period. Did you think that studying for the exam, seeing it get cancelled in April, studying again, and taking the exam while wearing a face mask in the middle of a global pandemic was the hard part? Well you were wrong! Waiting for the exam results is the worst part of this whole process.

A few years ago @Dexman PE PMP wrote a famous post (http://engineerboards.com/topic/21356-feel-good-about-how-you-did-on-the-exam/) outlining the stages of the post-exam emotional roller-coaster. I’ve reproduced his immortal words (italics) and added a few new insights and advice below.

*Phase 0 (Emotional Hangover) *This happens immediately after the conclusion of the exam. You spend the next few days bouncing between phases 1-5, either individually or at the same time. You are Heisenberg's test result, simultaneously convinced that you passed and failed at the same time.

You'll find yourself suddenly with a lot of free time and no idea what to spend it on (pro tip: spam thread here, spend time with family and friends, or burn off the stress at the gym). You'll be looking at which PE stamps to order, and which PE study classes to take for the next exam. After a few days your brain will slow down and you settle into...

*Phase 1 (CALM)* This stage will last a few days. You may still be recovering from the mental marathon of the exam or the post-exam binge fest. The full weight of what has just happened hasn’t really set in and you are probably a bit relaxed thinking that the worst is over.

*Phase 2* *(SECOND-GUESSING) *_will start to set in over the next few days. You will start to forget small (but important) pieces of the exam and forget how you answered the question, but will remember just enough so that you keep trying to re-calculate the answers in your head. You will slowly begin to convince yourself that you got it wrong._

*Phase 3* *(WORRY) *_will follow within a few weeks. At this point, you've convinced yourself that you've missed a few problems, but you *should* still be ok._

*Phase 4 (DOUBT)* _After worrying for about a month (we're now within _2-3 _weeks of results at this point), you'll jump into full blown doubt. You are now certain that you missed way too many questions to stand a chance at passing._

*Phase 5 (ANGER)* _Once you've lost hope of passing, you'll move into Phase 5 (anger) over the fact that it's taken way too damn long to grade a simple scantron and the guys at NCEES are morons for taking so long. I mean, really, 6-8 weeks to feed a scantron into a f*ing machine, COME ON!! Another source of anger stems from all of the "Not this shit again" and "Don't try to calc it because it's worthless" responses to all of your cut-score_ and release date_ posts._

BTW, want a sanity check of why it takes so long to “just score a scantron”? look here:

http://engineerboards.com/topic/29578-ncees-news-update/?page=8&amp;tab=comments#comment-7463208

*Phase 6 (RESULTS) *_Finally, you'll hit Phase 6 (results). Each person reacts differently at this point whether they passed or not, how many times they've taken it, financial implications, expectations, etc. Regardless of how the results come out, at this point you will find that the CAB of your choice is very welcomed to either celebrate or cry into._


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Then there are obsessive futile “exercises” waiting examinees engage in. These can happen anytime during phases 2, 3, 4, and 5. The order of the exercise is arbitrary

*Futile Exercise A (Trying to calculate the cut-score)* you’ll start speculating on the cut score, as if it’s universal for all exams. Maybe discussing a question in a nebulous way and convincing yourself that it will get tossed. You start spouting conspiracy theories that there is a quota for maximum and minimum number of passers (there isn’t), or that NCESS wants you to fail to get more of your money (nope).

The cut score will vary from exam session to exam session and from one engineering discipline to another. The cut score is based on what the minimally competent PE would get for that selection of test problems. Yes, PEs and other SMEs take practice exams with those problems to establish a baseline. It’s futile to try to guess the “cut score”, and even if you could you don’t know your own score anyway, so it really doesn’t matter.

Want a little more elaboration? Look here:

http://engineerboards.com/topic/30365-the-wait-is-killing-me/?do=findComment&amp;comment=7485676

http://engineerboards.com/topic/33494-april-2019-post-exam-wait-period-welcome-to-the-suck/?do=findComment&amp;comment=7553891

*Futile Exercise B (trying to figure out how to get results before they come out)* You’ll start trying to figure out ways to learn of your results before they come out. This will include searching your state’s PE license lookup or another state website, spam calling and emailing NCEES or the state board, etc.

First: Please be nice to your state board workers! You are taking this test to become a professional, so act like a professional.

NCESS won’t tell you anything beyond “8-10 weeks” until after they released the results. The state boards won’t tell you much more and NCESS usually doesn’t share anything firm with them anyway. The boards will often get surprised with the results too. No state starts updating their license lookup prior to the initial release of results. So don’t bother searching there until at least one state has released first! Some states (Mass, NJ, and a couple others) have third-party websites like PCS and CTS where you can divine a pass/fail, but it won’t happen until other states have already started releasing, and those states tend to release after everyone else too.

Oh, and don’t fall for the “try to register for the next exam” trick. It’s not a valid way to determine if you passed or failed. Now that you know about it, I have ZERO pity for you if you _still_ fall for this it!

And BTW, getting mailers for PE study courses and/or PDH courses isn’t a sign that you failed or passed either. Nor is getting an invitation to join ASCE or NSPE. It simply means that you’re on someones’ mailing list.

*Futile Exercise C* *(guessing the release date)* This is another favorite pass time. You’ll start looking through old map threads to try to guess the release date. Maybe you’ll look at state board meetings dates and try to cross reference with the past results to figure out when’s this years’ will come out. Multiple posters look at the (lack of) data and come to a “conclusion” that a given date is “it”. The OG’s tell you that the wait will last a little bit longer, but group-think sets in and the vets get mocked for “trolling”. Things get even worse when the “sure thing” date passes without a release.

No one can say with certainty when the results will be released this early after the exam. With that written, we have been following things for a while and we have an idea of when the release will generally happen. Fall results take longer than spring results because of the holidays and time available to schedule cut score meetings.

The vets may not know the exact date ahead of time, but we generally know the signs and can confidently give a “no earlier than” date. *This is not the same as a release date.* We’ll also know when things are imminent.

Still want to scratch the itch? @Duckdude actually took the time to make a spreadsheet of known release dates for all states for all exams sessions going back for over a decade. And he did it AFTER he got his results back. Great dedication and work on his part! You can browse it here if you are curious.

PE Release History​I started to make a spreadsheet of the release dates. While going to previous maps for the dates, I got to the April 2014 forum and found out someone else has done the same thing. I have a much more simpler spreadsheet than the one previously posted in the forum below...




engineerboards.com

But be warned, scratching an itch usually makes it worse.

*Futile Exercise D (reading the tea leaves)* This is a variation on futile exercises B and C, but warrants its own category. You’ll start scrutinizing every NCEES tweet or facebook post, take screenshots and discuss minor tweaks to the dashboard layout, or get over excited when a state board has called an emergency meeting. You look for any clue or edge to see if you passed/failed or when the results may come out.

Sometimes these signs are legit, often they’re not. The OG’s have been tracking things for years and know how to separate the signal from the noise.

*Futile Exercise E (harassing NCEES and state board employees) *The title says it all, it's an aggravated version of futile exercise B. Don't be a dick. Harassing NCEES so badly that they shut down the online chat function is not an accomplishment to be proud of. You aren't doing yourself any favors by acting unprofessional.

*Futile Exercise F5 (spam reloading the NCEES dashboard)) *During this phase you are continuously reloading the NCEES dashboard and/or refreshing your email.

You may be tempted to continuously reload the dashboard after about 4-5 weeks. It’s a mediocre way to burn off stress, and a great way to waste internet bandwidth and possibly break your F5 button; but it won’t get you your results before the initial release email goes out.

But after the initial release, we can confirm that sometimes the examinees dashboard will update with the results prior to the NCESS email going out. The time difference is anywhere from no-delay to a couple hours. So after the initial release you can go ahead and spam F5 to relieve the jitters.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*Feel free to use this thread to ask questions about the process or nonviolently rant about it*. But in the interest of your sanity (and the happiness and security of your friends, family and co-workers) try not dwell too much on the exam. Spend time with friends and family, burn off stress at the gym, find a hobby, or better yet spend some time on the game threads; especially the spam thread. It’s a well-known fact that NCEES won’t release the results until the thread reaches 15k, so start spammin’!

Oh, and we could really use some new blood in the EB Mafia game.





EB Mafia​

The vets have all experienced this firsthand, sometimes more than once, and we know how much it sucks. And some of us will tease you about it too. It was done to us to help break the tension and we’re carrying on the tradition. There is nothing personal meant or implied in the teases, and we hope you’ll all stick around to aid, distract, and tease the next group.

Good luck, and we all look forward to meeting many new interesting engineers and hope you all stick around to see what a fun and entertaining group we can actually be.

So, how did the exam go last week?


----------



## thedaywa1ker

I've only checked the results page once so far. Not bad for being 3 days in.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm in a phase that doesn't exist. I keep thinking I need to study. I keep wanting to go back to studying. It feels weird not studying. I still dream of problems. I dream of exam problems and practice problems. I'm in a weird limbo. I just want to be free.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Actually, I said that I would give it a week and then study for one hour each day. It doesn't say anything about my confidence in my performance. It says something about how I don't want to start from square one if I have to sit for the exam again.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

That's just wisdom.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

civilrobot said:


> Actually, I said that I would give it a week and then study for one hour each day. It doesn't say anything about my confidence in my performance. It says something about how I don't want to start from square one if I have to sit for the exam again.



Don't give up that easily...you never know. BUT, regardless of the outcome, my opinion is you should take time off and recharge. Burn out is real. You won't be doing yourself any favors.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

NJHHEngineer said:


> Don't give up that easily...you never know. BUT, regardless of the outcome, my opinion is you should take time off and recharge. Burn out is real. You won't be doing yourself any favors.


Thanks! The morning was as expected. I answered a lot of questions and actually had to guess on maybe 3. I finished early but sat with it and reviewed my work multiple times. I actually caught a few mistakes too and corrected them. Thanks for the "finish early fairy dust" @NJHHEngineer !

The afternoon was okay. I forgot to eat my snack at 3 and my brain slowed down by the last 45 minutes. I guessed on 7. It wasn't the exam. It was me. They were doable but it was like I was mentally walking through mud. Thankfully, I was sure to get the problems out of the way that I felt strong in first.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

No, wait... I guess I'm still in Phase 0.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

civilrobot said:


> I'm in a phase that doesn't exist. I keep thinking I need to study. I keep wanting to go back to studying. It feels weird not studying. I still dream of problems. I dream of exam problems and practice problems. I'm in a weird limbo. I just want to be free.


----------



## leggo PE

Hello folks, since the S.E. Exams are technically listed as some version of a P.E. Exam now (queue ‘not a fan’), and I’m waiting on results, it is here I find myself.

I feel like I skipped stage 1 and jumped straight into a mishmash of phases 2-4. It’s quite an interesting mental space to be in.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> and I’m waiting on results


So...SPAM thread? *ijs*


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

civilrobot said:


> Actually, I said that I would give it a week and then study for one hour each day. It doesn't say anything about my confidence in my performance. It says something about how I don't want to start from square one if I have to sit for the exam again.


I feel the same way


----------



## Gen

I am in a stage where “i don't know” “I am not sure”. Thinking that I should start my review of an hour a day so that I don't forget. I am already anticipating that I failed this test.


----------



## 5 to 9

3rd time test taker here. It never gets any easier, but the pain does hurt a little less each time...


----------



## 5 to 9

Gen said:


> I am in a stage where “i don't know” “I am not sure”. Thinking that I should start my review of an hour a day so that I don't forget. I am already anticipating that I failed this test.


I feel you. I’m 50/50 on whether or not I passed the exam this time. If I find out that I failed the exam a third time, after investing so much time into studying an even taking an online course where the pass rate is 88%... then I will seriously reconsider my career path


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

civilrobot said:


> I'm in a phase that doesn't exist. I keep thinking I need to study. I keep wanting to go back to studying. It feels weird not studying. I still dream of problems. I dream of exam problems and practice problems. I'm in a weird limbo. I just want to be free.


It feels so wrong to not study. I have one of the afternoon problems stuck in my head.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

5 to 9 said:


> 3rd time test taker here. It never gets any easier, but the pain does hurt a little less each time...


that's reassuring.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

how are we still on the first page? SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

i was on another board and read about two other people at other locations who got caught with their phones. i just.... like... what?!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

well, on the plus side... i guess i have work to distract me. i made it through all of my emails yesterday but the way my meeting schedule is set up today... ugh


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM in the morning


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM in the evening


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM at supper time


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> So...SPAM thread? *ijs*


No PE exam this season? how many are you up to now?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wait, we can SPAM in the Suck thread??


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> No PE exam this season? how many are you up to now?


Need to take the dang CA-specific exams zzzzz.....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Wait, we can SPAM in the Suck thread??


it's been a long time for me. I thought there was a separate thread for spamming but i can't remember where it is


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

civilrobot said:


> it's been a long time for me. I thought there was a separate thread for spamming but i can't remember where it is


Yeah it's a separate thread. I don't think they ( @RBHeadge PE ?) created one this time.

I know last cycle there was almost no spam. I think it's basically just the CEs/SEs that are taking paper tests so not enough people to spam. All the other test with any significant numbers have moved to CBT and get results in less than a week.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Well I was going over the reddit forums and people were discussing full problems for Water resources there.... Also I feel guilty of not studying everyday after the exam... Watching tv for 3 hours feels like a crime.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

WRE is moving to CBT starting January 2022 ... I am worried it might get harder.... I don't know how it goes but thats why trying to get this over with this year...but the WRE depth was super lengthy and tuff... and I am glad everywhere I am reading opinion is the same.... I was through 12 questions only in the first 2.5 hours.... too much of calculations and no conceptual questions at all...also half the paper was environmental....wtf


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

harshaPEAZ said:


> WRE is moving to CBT starting January 2022 ... I am worried it might get harder.... I don't know how it goes but thats why trying to get this over with this year...but the WRE depth was super lengthy and tuff... and I am glad everywhere I am reading opinion is the same.... I was through 12 questions only in the first 2.5 hours.... too much of calculations and no conceptual questions at all...also half the paper was environmental....wtf


oof...i feel you. i went in to full on panic mode in October when I took it. I hadn't answered half the WRE questions yet and thought I was over 2 hours in ... turned out i looked at my watch wrong and was only just over an hour in. I felt like there were a lot of conceptual questions on the AM and PM portions in October. Not sure which I'd rather have, but glad I don't have to worry about it ever again!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> oof...i feel you. i went in to full on panic mode in October when I took it. I hadn't answered half the WRE questions yet and thought I was over 2 hours in ... turned out i looked at my watch wrong and was only just over an hour in. I felt like there were a lot of conceptual questions on the AM and PM portions in October. Not sure which I'd rather have, but glad I don't have to worry about it ever again!


I think I like seeing atleast 10 conceptual questions... gives a break from all calcs and also you can accrue some time for all the other calculations... I think I liked Oct 2020's depth.... I scored 27/40... I was weaker in the AM... this time morning was better but the depth gave me a heart attack lol


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

harshaPEAZ said:


> I think I like seeing atleast 10 conceptual questions... gives a break from all calcs and also you can accrue some time for all the other calculations... I think I liked Oct 2020's depth.... I scored 27/40... I was weaker in the AM... this time morning was better but the depth gave me a heart attack lol


go figure! I definitely thought the AM was tougher than the PM in October. I'm sure that I barely passed ... I was sure I failed walking out of the exam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> i was on another board and read about two other people at other locations who got caught with their phones. i just.... like... what?!


What?!? YOU were on another BOARD?? Well, I never... *hands on hips*

On topic: Gosh, that's a major oops. They only tell you to empty your pockets like...45 times before the exam starts...wonder if they were actually tryna subvert the exam or just really dumb.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> What?!? YOU were on another BOARD?? Well, I never... *hands on hips*
> 
> On topic: Gosh, that's a major oops. They only tell you to empty your pockets like...45 times before the exam starts...wonder if they were actually tryna subvert the exam or just really dumb.


.... if it's the latter, that's scary... if it's the former, they have no business being there anyway - how did they even pass the ethics course? after all the prep and hassle to get to that point in actually taking the exam, i just can't fathom jeopardizing it... but it seems to happen somewhere/somehow every exam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> they have no business being there anyway


Not really related to anything, but it always tickles me to remember this story: During my first attempt in Oregon there was a test taker who sat behind me who literally ONLY brought the NCEES *F*E reference book...for the *P*E exam. He sat kinda diagonal behind me, not directly behind (I could see he was taking Mechanical), so when the exams were handed out and we all started I saw his eyes were like dinner plates, hahahhahaha. So, I just remember hearing a LOT of frantic page flipping and audible sighing. Dude didn't come back after the lunch break. Soo....¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Not really related to anything, but it always tickles me to remember this story: During my first attempt in Oregon there was a test taker who sat behind me who literally ONLY brought the NCEES *F*E reference book...for the *P*E exam. He sat kinda diagonal behind me, not directly behind (I could see he was taking Mechanical), so when the exams were handed out and we all started I saw his eyes were like dinner plates, hahahhahaha. So, I just remember hearing a LOT of frantic page flipping and audible sighing. Dude didn't come back after the lunch break. Soo....¯\_(ツ)_/¯


NO! how does that even happen!? If I walked in with just that book and saw literally everyone else in the room with suitcases of materials (or even standing outside waiting for the doors to open), I would seriously be questioning my life..... and yeah, I probably would not have come back for the afternoon either... yikes.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> What?!? YOU were on another BOARD?? Well, I never... *hands on hips*
> 
> On topic: Gosh, that's a major oops. They only tell you to empty your pockets like...45 times before the exam starts...wonder if they were actually tryna subvert the exam or just really dumb.


So I read this one sounds more like dumb -

"
My DUMBASS got Kicked out-Phone withheld for investigation (I did Not cheat, but take full responsibility. I asked if I could turn my phone on after submitting AM exam-breached the guidelines and followed protocol) - wondering how long they will keep my phone for investigation, if anyone knows?Thank​


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

NCEES literally took his Phone and would return in two weeks after investigation... asked his password and all.... the whole incidence is tragic but hilarious how he describes his detail dumbness lol


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

harshaPEAZ said:


> NCEES literally took his Phone and would return in two weeks after investigation... asked his password and all.... the whole incidence is tragic but hilarious how he describes his detail dumbness lol


people continue to amaze me every day....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> .... if it's the latter, that's scary... if it's the former, they have no business being there anyway - how did they even pass the ethics course? after all the prep and hassle to get to that point in actually taking the exam, i just can't fathom jeopardizing it... but it seems to happen somewhere/somehow every exam.


Knowing the ethical thing and doing the ethical thing are two different concepts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Not really related to anything, but it always tickles me to remember this story: During my first attempt in Oregon there was a test taker who sat behind me who literally ONLY brought the NCEES *F*E reference book...for the *P*E exam. He sat kinda diagonal behind me, not directly behind (I could see he was taking Mechanical), so when the exams were handed out and we all started I saw his eyes were like dinner plates, hahahhahaha. So, I just remember hearing a LOT of frantic page flipping and audible sighing. Dude didn't come back after the lunch break. Soo....¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Dude at the Friday sitting came in with a little backpack. Took nothing out but his calculator. Finished in 2.5 hours.


----------



## pbrme

5 to 9 said:


> I feel you. I’m 50/50 on whether or not I passed the exam this time. If I find out that I failed the exam a third time, after investing so much time into studying an even taking an online course where the pass rate is 88%... then I will seriously reconsider my career path


@5 to 9 FWIW, 4th time PE test taker here... I was in your shoes exactly 11 years ago. I didn't pass on the 3rd consecutive attempt, and like before felt deflated. I decided to take a couple months off for a mental break and plan to take it the following year 4/2011. This allowed me to adjust my study schedule to something more casual but with an overall increase in volume. The new plan included buying all of the 6-min. solutions (all depths), study guides, watching all the Khan Academy youtubes, etc.. hell I even taught my Dad a weekly engineering topic over a couple beers in the garage. It took me that couple month mental break to realize I wasn't preparing correctly. Everyone reading this will have various degree's of reflection on what they felt worked for them, this is just mine.

In short welcome to the suck, if you get the bad news, know you need to modify your tactics.

*Edit: Depths (afternoon's), it's been a while since I had to take this damn thing.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Dude at the Friday sitting came in with a little backpack. Took nothing out but his calculator. Finished in 2.5 hours.


i wish i was that smart..


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> i wish i was that smart..


He seemed... cocky. Apparently he was doing construction depth? I dunno. He seemed to have a hard time grasping that he had to have his mask on. And didn't print his authorization form. "It's on my phone."


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> I keep wanting to go back to studying. It feels weird not studying. I still dream of problems.


I was like that after my second attempt. Maybe it speaks well of the rigorous study schedule before the exam, how over-prepared you were last week, and just keeping up the habit?



civilrobot said:


> Actually, I said that I would give it a week and then study for one hour each day. It doesn't say anything about my confidence in my performance. It says something about how I don't want to start from square one if I have to sit for the exam again.


Or that...
Its too early to be resigned to have to take it again. Have confidence!


leggo PE said:


> I feel like I skipped stage 1 and jumped straight into a mishmash of phases 2-4. It’s quite an interesting mental space to be in.


That's still the immediate aftermath of the exam, I'm sure that you'll settle down soon 

side note: I feel sorry for all the SEs out there. You all have to go through the pain the PE, then do it all over again for the even worse passing rate SE. That's rough.
And the PE only has one more P&P administration after this. I don't think NCEES has figured out how to transition SE to fully multiple choice much less CBT. IIRC there isn't even a legit schedule for the transition yet?



5 to 9 said:


> I feel you. I’m 50/50 on whether or not I passed the exam this time. If I find out that I failed the exam a third time, after investing so much time into studying an even taking an online course where the pass rate is 88%... then I will seriously reconsider my career path


This test doesn't define you, nor your ability to be an engineer. It's a hard test. Don't let it drag you down. It's not what defines your path.



squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> So...SPAM thread? *ijs*


No one has made a spam thread yet.
@NJmike PE usually makes it. And the spam thread usually hits its goal when he starts it.
The one time I started the spam thread it didn't go very well.
I think @MadamPirate PE made the last one?


civilrobot said:


> how are we still on the first page?


This thread usually starts out slow. People ask a few sporadic questions, it nearly stops between weeks 3-4, and then it really starts to pick up again as people start to wonder where their results are and why its taking so long.


civilrobot said:


> i was on another board and read about two other people at other locations who got caught with their phones. i just.... like... what?!


That one always confuses me too. Maryland might be the outlier in that they ask everyone to check for a phone before the exam and give everyone an opportunity to turn it in first. It's not like the rules aren't super clear that communication devices are prohibited.



squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Wait, we can SPAM in the Suck thread??


I'd prefer not. The suck thread is for stressful stuff. The spam thread is about blowing off steam and having fun.


civilrobot said:


> it's been a long time for me. I thought there was a separate thread for spamming but i can't remember where it is


@NJmike PE hasn't made it yet.


jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah it's a separate thread. I don't think they ( @RBHeadge PE ?) created one this time.
> 
> I know last cycle there was almost no spam. I think it's basically just the CEs/SEs that are taking paper tests so not enough people to spam. All the other test with any significant numbers have moved to CBT and get results in less than a week.


^this.
Now granted CE's still make up like 2/3 of the exam takers. But as @vhab49_PE suggested it might be becuase CEs have have a more built in support systems at their workplace where PEs are so common in the discipline; vs the rest of us where PEs are less common and we need to seek out support online.


harshaPEAZ said:


> Well I was going over the reddit forums and people were discussing full problems for Water resources there....


They shouldn't be surprised when they get their exam scores invalidated. Every cycle there's always a few who post stuff online and get found out by the powers that be.


harshaPEAZ said:


> Also I feel guilty of not studying everyday after the exam... Watching tv for 3 hours feels like a crime.


Don't feel guilty. The exam is over, you can relax again. If things turn out poorly, then you can pick it back up in early August.


harshaPEAZ said:


> WRE is moving to CBT starting January 2022 ... I am worried it might get harder....


There was a common hesitancy among the community that things would get harder but that doesn't appear to be the case. The pass rates for the CBT exams are a little higher than the previous P&P counterparts.
I used to be on the "let others take the exam for a few months to work out the kinks" train. Now I think its better that examinees take it as soon as they're ready.


squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> On topic: Gosh, that's a major oops. They only tell you to empty your pockets like...45 times before the exam starts...wonder if they were actually tryna subvert the exam or just really dumb.





BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> .... if it's the latter, that's scary... if it's the former, they have no business being there anyway - how did they even pass the ethics course? after all the prep and hassle to get to that point in actually taking the exam, i just can't fathom jeopardizing it... but it seems to happen somewhere/somehow every exam.


I'll put on my "nuclear engineer hat" for a moment and repeat that I think that failure to follow procedure is unprofessional and disqualifying all by itself. But I get that the PE exam isn't a nuclear procedure and that mistakes happen. But it really is a bad sign if one disregards the obvious prep-work.



BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> NO! how does that even happen!? If I walked in with just that book and saw literally everyone else in the room with suitcases of materials (or even standing outside waiting for the doors to open), I would seriously be questioning my life..... and yeah, I probably would not have come back for the afternoon either... yikes.


There's always that one person who comes in completely unprepared. They probably sailed through the FE and thought that the PE would be no different.
The shear amount of materials people bring amazes me. I get that some disciplines require more references but there *has* to be a practical upper limit.
If you're wasting a lot of time frantically leafing through multiple books for every problem then you probably aren't having a good day.
I've heard that, on the whole, the people who pass usually have less references than those that fail. It makes some sense since the better prepared know where to look for the information faster and may not bring the extraneous stuff. The second time I took it, I brought in two milkcrates of references. Things were sorted in a set way and I never even touched the second milk crate. In retrospect I probably could have done it with only 8 references.

Certainly a minimum number of references are needed too. First time I took it, there was another nukee in the room. He had two references: Lamarsh and the ANS study guide. I'm pretty sure he passed.



vhab49_PE said:


> Knowing the ethical thing and doing the ethical thing are two different concepts.





vhab49_PE said:


> Dude at the Friday sitting came in with a little backpack. Took nothing out but his calculator. Finished in 2.5 hours.


Are you sure that he knew what he was doing and was successful. Or that he just gave up after 2.5 hours?


vhab49_PE said:


> He seemed... cocky. Apparently he was doing construction depth? I dunno. He seemed to have a hard time grasping that he had to have his mask on. And didn't print his authorization form. "It's on my phone."


Sooo... it was the latter?



harshaPEAZ said:


> My DUMBASS got Kicked out-Phone withheld for investigation (I did Not cheat, but take full responsibility. I asked if I could turn my phone on after submitting AM exam-breached the guidelines and followed protocol) - wondering how long they will keep my phone for investigation, if anyone knows?Thank


At least they acknowledge their f%^7 up and take responsibility for it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are you sure that he knew what he was doing and was successful. Or that he just gave up after 2.5 hours?
> 
> Sooo... it was the latter?


No clue. He came back for the pm session. There were a shocking number of people who didn't sit in the right place. I mean, your damn name is taped to the table. It's not that hard.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> No clue. He came back for the pm session. There were a shocking number of people who didn't sit in the right place. I mean, your damn name is taped to the table. It's not that hard.


How on earth did people not remember where they sat?? We had numbered seats. I was damned sure I was going back to MY table. Ha!




RBHeadge PE said:


> side note: I feel sorry for all the SEs out there. You all have to go through the pain the PE, then do it all over again for the even worse passing rate SE. That's rough.





RBHeadge PE said:


> And the PE only has one more P&P administration after this. I don't think NCEES has figured out how to transition SE to fully multiple choice much less CBT. IIRC there isn't even a legit schedule for the transition yet?


Ha, thanks for the side note! Last time I checked (maybe a year or two ago??) the plan was for the S.E. to go CBT in either 2024 or 2025. I imagine that might have been extended because of Covid, but have no research to back that up. All I can say is, I really hope I’ve long passed by the time it’s CBT, or otherwise that they keep the essay questions and give us tablets to write on. I cannot _fathom_ 80 MCQ for each S.E. Exam!


----------



## Be-n

harshaPEAZ said:


> WRE is moving to CBT starting January 2022 ... I am worried it might get harder.... I don't know how it goes but thats why trying to get this over with this year...but the WRE depth was super lengthy and tuff... and I am glad everywhere I am reading opinion is the same.... I was through 12 questions only in the first 2.5 hours.... too much of calculations and no conceptual questions at all...also half the paper was environmental....wtf


I’m glad to hear WRE gets a little harder. I’ve heard too many times that it is the easiest PE exam for civil engineers. I know people who took this exam just because it is “the easiest one”, they said, even though it is not related to their daily work at all. I feel very upset when someone considering him/herself a structural guy/girl takes PE exam in WRE (because it is easier) and gets the same letters I do to, eventually, perform structural work.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> How on earth did people not remember where they sat?? We had numbered seats. I was damned sure I was going back to MY table. Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, thanks for the side note! Last time I checked (maybe a year or two ago??) the plan was for the S.E. to go CBT in either 2024 or 2025. I imagine that might have been extended because of Covid, but have no research to back that up. All I can say is, I really hope I’ve long passed by the time it’s CBT, or otherwise that they keep the essay questions and give us tablets to write on. I cannot _fathom_ 80 MCQ for each S.E. Exam!


NCEES site still says 2024 for the SE.


Be-n said:


> I’m glad to hear WRE gets a little harder. I’ve heard too many times that it is the easiest PE exam for civil engineers. I know people who took this exam just because it is “the easiest one”, they said, even though it is not related to their daily work at all. I feel very upset when someone considering him/herself a structural guy/girl takes PE exam in WRE (because it is easier) and gets the same letters I do to, eventually, perform structural work.


I don't know the first thing about WRE, so would never even attempt it, despite it being "easier". It might be easy to a WRE person, but I doubt a structural would think it so, unless they had to take some classes in that area.
And, what's to say that your structural person doesn't know WRE in addition to structures? Heck, I have contractors and architects telling me how to design things, why not a WRE expert as well.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That one always confuses me too. Maryland might be the outlier in that they ask everyone to check for a phone before the exam and give everyone an opportunity to turn it in first. It's not like the rules aren't super clear that communication devices are prohibited.


Ditto for NY. You could bring your phone into the exam, because it's frickin' NY, but before the exam started they requested phones. Each "group" of 24 was proctored by a single person, give or take. Phone had to be turned off and it was put in a plastic baggie. You could also put your food/lunch up there, since you weren't allowed to eat during the exam. You were allowed your phone during break, but you had to return before the exam restarted. Brooklyn was actually a little more lax than the upstate testing location; they allowed you to have hard candy on your desk. It sucked when I took my last exam/passed. I had a super bad cough from the colder temperatures and they wouldn't let me suck on my lozenges. So I just kept coughing throughout the exam. I tried to cover them as much as I could, but I def remember being miserable afterwards.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ditto for NY. You could bring your phone into the exam, because it's frickin' NY, but before the exam started they requested phones. Each "group" of 24 was proctored by a single person, give or take. Phone had to be turned off and it was put in a plastic baggie. You could also put your food/lunch up there, since you weren't allowed to eat during the exam. You were allowed your phone during break, but you had to return before the exam restarted. Brooklyn was actually a little more lax than the upstate testing location; they allowed you to have hard candy on your desk. It sucked when I took my last exam/passed. I had a super bad cough from the colder temperatures and they wouldn't let me suck on my lozenges. So I just kept coughing throughout the exam. I tried to cover them as much as I could, but I def remember being miserable afterwards.


Iowa is the same. They ask as you walk in if you have any phones or smart devices, then again before they start. There is truly no excuse to still have it on you during the exam.


----------



## Be-n

vhab49_PE said:


> NCEES site still says 2024 for the SE.
> 
> I don't know the first thing about WRE, so would never even attempt it, despite it being "easier". It might be easy to a WRE person, but I doubt a structural would think it so, unless they had to take some classes in that area.
> And, what's to say that your structural person doesn't know WRE in addition to structures? Heck, I have contractors and architects telling me how to design things, why not a WRE expert as well.


taking advise, yes. But would you let a GC build a mid rise without structural engineer? Similarly, why would you let WRE PE design a mid rise?

I sure respect a structural advise from architects and contractors, but they definitely don’t tell me how to design structures. They deal with structures on daily bases just from a different perspective than an engineer. Their advise to me is limited to choice of materials, architectural detailing, and constructability issues affecting structural design and detailing. They tell me what they prefer to see (not how to design it) and I do my best to make it work.

I know for sure that that person have no real life experience in WRE. If someone thinks that their knowledge in a subject that they have no real life experience in are better than what they do on daily bases, I kind a question their ability to do their daily structural tasks properly. 

This is why I think introduction of SE for delegated structures throughout the states is very important. There should be a separation between all civil PE disciplines and structural design of delegated structures.


----------



## JayKay PE

Be-n said:


> I’m glad to hear WRE gets a little harder. I’ve heard too many times that it is the easiest PE exam for civil engineers. I know people who took this exam just because it is “the easiest one”, they said, even though it is not related to their daily work at all. I feel very upset when someone considering him/herself a structural guy/girl takes PE exam in WRE (because it is easier) and gets the same letters I do to, eventually, perform structural work.


I mean, easier is subjective to everyone, and taking the Civil-WRE still requires you to know all the other civil subjects. Just because you take/pass a PE in one subject also doesn't mean you'll be acting as an engineer in that field your whole career (I know NY does not care what you got your PE in, because ethically you wouldn't be stamping something you didn't agree to). I mean, you could also just be a weirdo like @squaretaper LIT AF PE and take multiple PE exams because...idk. I think they were dropped on their head as a child, resulting in the whole English major to multiple language to engineering thing they have going on. Plus for structural work, you'd have to take the other SE exams, which no bueno for me, so if they're structural...I feel like getting that initial "PE" doesn't mean it's easier because you're going to have to take the specific exams as well (to be taken seriously) and if you do stamp as PE for structural even if your exam was in WRE...so what? All the exams are hard. It's only easier if you studied adequately for it (maybe) and ethically as an engineer you should only be stamping something if you agree with it and are okay with being liable for it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, easier is subjective to everyone, and taking the Civil-WRE still requires you to know all the other civil subjects. Just because you take/pass a PE in one subject also doesn't mean you'll be acting as an engineer in that field your whole career (I know NY does not care what you got your PE in, because ethically you wouldn't be stamping something you didn't agree to). I mean, you could also just be a weirdo like @squaretaper LIT AF PE and take multiple PE exams because...idk. I think they were dropped on their head as a child, resulting in the whole English major to multiple language to engineering thing they have going on. Plus for structural work, you'd have to take the other SE exams, which no bueno for me, so if they're structural...I feel like getting that initial "PE" doesn't mean it's easier because you're going to have to take the specific exams as well (to be taken seriously) and if you do stamp as PE for structural even if your exam was in WRE...so what? All the exams are hard. It's only easier if you studied adequately for it (maybe) and ethically as an engineer you should only be stamping something if you agree with it and are okay with being liable for it.


That's the big point, right? When you get your license, you are saying that you are competent in the field in which you are sealing things. 
On another note, I also don't think that being able to pass the exam makes you a more competent engineer than someone who struggles to pass. If you think about it, do you feel that 75% of the structural engineers in this country are not competent? For the SE with a pass rate between 25-35%, is that TRULY indicative of the knowledge of our engineers? I like to think not.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> That's the big point, right? When you get your license, you are saying that you are competent in the field in which you are sealing things.
> On another note, I also don't think that being able to pass the exam makes you a more competent engineer than someone who struggles to pass. If you think about it, do you feel that 75% of the structural engineers in this country are not competent? For the SE with a pass rate between 25-35%, is that TRULY indicative of the knowledge of our engineers? I like to think not.


Yeah. Like, if someone whose main job was underwater basket weaving, but they had a PE, I'm assuming they'd ethically decide if they were competent or not to stamp something. I would never stamp something structural, but I sure as heck would stamp a remediation report. Would a structural person stamp? Maybe, but I know in one of my companies some of the PEs would defer to others with more experience since you are legally liable for junk.

As for passing the exam...Sometimes. I see people who passed. Who I'd never trust on a jobsite, but less run one, but they have their PE. So. Yeah. ...I don't think of the PE as an indicator of knowledge/competency, I believe your playbook of experience/published documents/current work is more important.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> There were a shocking number of people who didn't sit in the right place. I mean, your damn name is taped to the table. It's not that hard.


That's also not a great sign for their chance of passing. 



leggo PE said:


> Ha, thanks for the side note! Last time I checked (maybe a year or two ago??) the plan was for the S.E. to go CBT in either 2024 or 2025. I imagine that might have been extended because of Covid, but have no research to back that up.


I haven't been following the SE conversion schedule closely, but IIRC they kept slipping the year for a little while. 
COVID actually accelerated the conversion for the PE exams. Most were accelerated a year. Only the SE stayed the same with a tentative date of 2024. 

Necessity is the mother of invention. The uneven and unpredictable lockdowns really incentivized going to CBT sooner than later. There was probably a mixture of need to move faster and the realization that they already had the technological capability to do it. The diminished ability to travel probably helped too. Previously all the meetings were done in person. It meant a couple dozen people from around the county had to coordinate their schedules and travel to the same place. Once they figured out that they could work securely online then they didn't have to deal with the scheduling, logistics, and inconvenience of travel . Without travel days, it would be easier to find volunteers and a workable date to get work done too.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> What?!? YOU were on another BOARD?? Well, I never... *hands on hips*
> 
> On topic: Gosh, that's a major oops. They only tell you to empty your pockets like...45 times before the exam starts...wonder if they were actually tryna subvert the exam or just really dumb.


It was reddit. Nothing special. I was shocked to see how many people were telling all of their business and posting actual topics from the exam. It was a mess. I just grabbed my popcorn.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

civilrobot said:


> It was reddit. Nothing special. I was shocked to see how many people were telling all of their business and posting actual topics from the exam. It was a mess. I just grabbed my popcorn.


Sometimes that is all you can do.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah. Like, if someone whose main job was underwater basket weaving, but they had a PE, I'm assuming they'd ethically decide if they were competent or not to stamp something. I would never stamp something structural, but I sure as heck would stamp a remediation report. Would a structural person stamp? Maybe, but I know in one of my companies some of the PEs would defer to others with more experience since you are legally liable for junk.
> 
> As for passing the exam...Sometimes. I see people who passed. Who I'd never trust on a jobsite, but less run one, but they have their PE. So. Yeah. ...I don't think of the PE as an indicator of knowledge/competency, I believe your playbook of experience/published documents/current work is more important.


Right? I used to work with "that guy". I mean, he is super smart, and he knows the engineering, but would i trust him to competently put together a set of documents.... ehhhhhhh, not so much. Yet he passed the PE first try, and even day one of the SE first try.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Be-n said:


> I’m glad to hear WRE gets a little harder. I’ve heard too many times that it is the easiest PE exam for civil engineers. I know people who took this exam just because it is “the easiest one”, they said, even though it is not related to their daily work at all. I feel very upset when someone considering him/herself a structural guy/girl takes PE exam in WRE (because it is easier) and gets the same letters I do to, eventually, perform structural work.


I don't think they would be able to sign any structural drawings with the WRE PE anyways? right?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I don't think they would be able to sign any structural drawings with the WRE PE anyways? right?


Once you pass, nobody (or, at least in most states) checks what your discipline is. So, you COULD, but ethically the question is, SHOULD you? I mean, I could technically do electrical design, but SHOULD I? Hell no I'm not taking on that liability.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'd prefer not. The suck thread is for stressful stuff. The spam thread is about blowing off steam and having fun.


For the record, was only kidding! I wouldn't dare.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ditto for NY. You could bring your phone into the exam, because it's frickin' NY, but before the exam started they requested phones. ...





vhab49_PE said:


> Iowa is the same. They ask as you walk in if you have any phones or smart devices, then again before they start. There is truly no excuse to still have it on you during the exam.


That just makes it worse. If the examinee has a set opportunity to get legal and they still ignore, then they fully get what's coming next.
I remember one guy's phone went off during the exam. And I was thinking "that was a $300 phone call and a waste of six months of studying".



Be-n said:


> This is why I think introduction of SE for delegated structures throughout the states is very important. There should be a separation between all civil PE disciplines and structural design of delegated structures.


I'm curious how this gets handled on a State by State basis. IIRC in Maryland an architect can stamp things three stories or less. An engineer is required for more than three stories. An engineer can also do things three or less stories. But when is a SE required? I know Maryalnd licenses SEs. Surely they're required for skyscrapers and certain bridges. But I don't know the cut off. I think SEs (not just PEs) are needed when structual changes are required to residences. But it's not clear that they have to be involved in the initial construction. Yeah, I'm confused.

To be clear, I don't *need* to know the delineation of responsibilities. My line of work doesn't go anywhere near construction or structures. And while I technically have a masters in Civil Engr*, there's no chance I'd even think about possibly considering stamping anything remotely civil. *It's really an Envr Engr degree.



JayKay PE said:


> I mean, easier is subjective to everyone, and taking the Civil-WRE still requires you to know all the other civil subjects. Just because you take/pass a PE in one subject also doesn't mean you'll be acting as an engineer in that field your whole career (I know NY does not care what you got your PE in, because ethically you wouldn't be stamping something you didn't agree to).
> ...
> I feel like getting that initial "PE" doesn't mean it's easier because you're going to have to take the specific exams as well (to be taken seriously) and if you do stamp as PE for structural even if your exam was in WRE...so what? All the exams are hard. It's only easier if you studied adequately for it (maybe) and ethically as an engineer you should only be stamping something if you agree with it and are okay with being liable for it.





vhab49_PE said:


> That's the big point, right? When you get your license, you are saying that you are competent in the field in which you are sealing things.


Totally agreeing with @vhab49_PE here. I'm not stamping anything that I'm not fully competent in. Maryland does a general PE license. I tested nuclear, but I have degrees and/or experience in a few other disciplines as well. There are some nuclear projects I wouldn't feel comfortable stamping because I lack proficiency in that specific area. But OTOH there are some limited mechanical, aerospace, and environmental projects that I'd have no problem with stamping because I've got lots of training and experience in working those problems.




JayKay PE said:


> Yeah. Like, if someone whose main job was underwater basket weaving, but they had a PE, I'm assuming they'd ethically decide if they were competent or not to stamp something.
> 
> As for passing the exam...Sometimes. I see people who passed. Who I'd never trust on a jobsite, but less run one, but they have their PE.


Hey! I resemble that remark!



vhab49_PE said:


> If you think about it, do you feel that 75% of the structural engineers in this country are not competent? For the SE with a pass rate between 25-35%, is that TRULY indicative of the knowledge of our engineers? I like to think not.


I've never understood that either. The pass rate is way too low in practice. I understand the need to be thorough given the liability involved, but there's liability in lots of other disciplines too. it's not like SEs are this tiny ELITE of the total engineer population whereby the exam is used as an honorific. Civils and Structural are very common and they're the types of engineers that the general public are most likely to interact with. The pass rate implies to the general public that 3/4's aren't competent to do their own job. That's certainly not the case. It's not a great look for the field.

_And I'll throw in the dig the the SE license isn't reflected in pay stub either. _A license that difficult to obtain should be reflected in the charged rate. Simple supply vs demand. Something is definitely broken with the whole situation.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Hey! I resemble that remark!


Please get off my jobsite, sir. Open toed, steel-toed sandals are not a thing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Please get off my jobsite, sir. Open toed, steel-toed sandals are not a thing.


Are you required to wear steel-toed boots if, say, you don't have toes?


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Are you required to wear steel-toed boots if, say, you don't have toes?


No toes = you must have hooves.

Maybe this is racist, but I don't trust ungulates on a construction site.


----------



## Reverse Polish

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm curious how this gets handled on a State by State basis. IIRC in Maryland an architect can stamp things three stories or less. An engineer is required for more than three stories. An engineer can also do things three or less stories. But when is a SE required? I know Maryalnd licenses SEs. Surely they're required for skyscrapers and certain bridges. But I don't know the cut off. I think SEs (not just PEs) are needed when structual changes are required to residences. But it's not clear that they have to be involved in the initial construction. Yeah, I'm confused.
> 
> To be clear, I don't *need* to know the delineation of responsibilities. My line of work doesn't go anywhere near construction or structures. And while I technically have a masters in Civil Engr*, there's no chance I'd even think about possibly considering stamping anything remotely civil. *It's really an Envr Engr degree.





RBHeadge PE said:


> I've never understood that either. The pass rate is way too low in practice. I understand the need to be thorough given the liability involved, but there's liability in lots of other disciplines too. it's not like SEs are this tiny ELITE of the total engineer population whereby the exam is used as an honorific. Civils and Structural are very common and they're the types of engineers that the general public are most likely to interact with. The pass rate implies to the general public that 3/4's aren't competent to do their own job. That's certainly not the case. It's not a great look for the field.
> 
> _And I'll throw in the dig the the SE license isn't reflected in pay stub either. _A license that difficult to obtain should be reflected in the charged rate. Simple supply vs demand. Something is definitely broken with the whole situation.



I think you inadvertently make a case for SE licensure (which Maryland does not have). There are plenty of well-documented incidents where licensed Professional Engineers have caused major problems in structural design--including injury and death--because they don't know what they don't know. That's not to say that all PE's practicing structural engineering are incompetent, but I can tell you from experience that structural engineering is a profession that takes years--if not decades--to learn enough to be comfortable sleeping at night. Even then, I've known engineers with four decades of experience to have night sweats. I have also personally encountered many a licensed PE practicing structural who I would not trust one bit to seal structural drawings--including my younger self.

The running "joke" is that, if a mechanical engineer screws up, the building might be too hot or too cold; but if the structural engineer screws up, people get hurt. In many cases, the structural engineer won't even realize he has made a mistake, depending on the scope of his knowledge and experience. That SE exam might be a bear, but damn if it doesn't adequately cover the tremendous scope of material in which a practicing structural engineer needs literacy. Frankly, if you can't master the fundamentals of seismic design (as one example), you have no business sealing drawings for a complex structure. The PE exam is difficult, but with some years of hindsight...the PE Civil: Structural is very rudimentary in nature. The SE exam is orders of magnitude more difficult--a more complete exam, if you will--and properly so. Just my opinion, so take it for what it's worth.

The general public doesn't really understand what it is we do, and they care even less about licensure. The only time the general public pays any attention to structural engineers is when something goes horribly wrong, at which point, everyone becomes an expert.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'd prefer not. The suck thread is for stressful stuff. The spam thread is about blowing off steam and having fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's always that one person who comes in completely unprepared. They probably sailed through the FE and thought that the PE would be no different.
> The shear amount of materials people bring amazes me. I get that some disciplines require more references but there *has* to be a practical upper limit.
> If you're wasting a lot of time frantically leafing through multiple books for every problem then you probably aren't having a good day.
> I've heard that, on the whole, the people who pass usually have less references than those that fail. It makes some sense since the better prepared know where to look for the information faster and may not bring the extraneous stuff. The second time I took it, I brought in two milkcrates of references. Things were sorted in a set way and I never even touched the second milk crate. In retrospect I probably could have done it with only 8 references.
> 
> Certainly a minimum number of references are needed too. First time I took it, there was another nukee in the room. He had two references: Lamarsh and the ANS study guide. I'm pretty sure he passed.


1. Sorry for spamming the thread

2. It doesn't mean anything yet, but this time around I didn't use my resources as much as I thought I would. I used my EET binders, a couple of practice problems, one NCEES practice problem, and references for look up questions. That's it. I had a lot of references and books with me, but I think it was like having a security blanket. Just made me feel better. I definitely spent more time searching through everything during my first attempt.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah. Like, if someone whose main job was underwater basket weaving, but they had a PE, I'm assuming they'd ethically decide if they were competent or not to stamp something. I would never stamp something structural, but I sure as heck would stamp a remediation report. Would a structural person stamp? Maybe, but I know in one of my companies some of the PEs would defer to others with more experience since you are legally liable for junk.
> 
> *As for passing the exam...Sometimes. I see people who passed. Who I'd never trust on a jobsite, but less run one, but they have their PE. So. Yeah. ...I don't think of the PE as an indicator of knowledge/competency, I believe your playbook of experience/published documents/current work is more important.*


You can say that again!

I've taken this exam twice. I also have nearly 20 years of experience. I've never designed anything. Most of the PEs I work with have done VERY little design. This exam isn't indicative of being some sort of master. It's a barrier of entry to being recognized as someone who will ethically and competently make decisions about engineering related topics. You learn how to be good at what you do while doing the work. Filling in a bubble on a test for the right number of dump trucks to move some soil doesn't mean you know everything about engineering.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Nobody:

civilrobot: Glad you asked! The pencils were pink! I have two. I was struggling with my pencil and a proctor gave me another one.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Reverse Polish said:


> I think you inadvertently make a case for SE licensure (which Maryland does not have).


It looks like you may be right. I don't see it on the Maryland board website. I should probably re-phrase my earlier statement that I've seen firsthand people taking the SE exams in Maryland at the same time/place as the PE exams. I just assumed the Maryland licensed SEs too. It all kind of just emphasizes how little I not about the discipline and my overall confusion.



civilrobot said:


> 1. Sorry for spamming the thread


no worries! In a month when we're on page 76 no one will notice or care 


civilrobot said:


> 2. It doesn't mean anything yet, but this time around I didn't use my resources as much as I thought I would. I used my EET binders, a couple of practice problems, one NCEES practice problem, and references for look up questions. That's it. I had a lot of references and books with me, but I think it was like having a security blanket. Just made me feel better. I definitely spent more time searching through everything during my first attempt.


It's reads to me like things went well this last attempt.



JayKay PE said:


> Please get off my jobsite, sir. Open toed, steel-toed sandals are not a thing.











civilrobot said:


> Nobody:
> 
> civilrobot: Glad you asked! The pencils were pink! I have two. I was struggling with my pencil and a proctor gave me another one.


pics or it didn't happen.

I almost forgot about the pencil color thing. I'm so used to someone rushing to post pictures in the pencil thread and it coming up in the new posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It looks like you may be right. I don't see it on the Maryland board website. I should probably re-phrase my earlier statement that I've seen firsthand people taking the SE exams in Maryland at the same time/place as the PE exams. I just assumed the Maryland licensed SEs too. It all kind of just emphasizes how little I not about the discipline and my overall confusion.
> 
> 
> no worries! In a month when we're on page 76 no one will notice or care
> 
> It's reads to me like things went well this last attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> I almost forgot about the pencil color thing. I'm so used to someone rushing to post pictures in the pencil thread and it coming up in the new posts.


It may be that Maryland will accept passing the SE to grant a PE. (Iowa does this, but does not offer the SE license) I COULD go to Illinois, but that would mean going into Chicago, and I don't want to deal with that mess. I'll just deal with the Illinois paperwork mess when I pass.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The shear amount of materials people bring amazes me. I get that some disciplines require more references but there *has* to be a practical upper limit.
> If you're wasting a lot of time frantically leafing through multiple books for every problem then you probably aren't having a good day.
> I've heard that, on the whole, the people who pass usually have less references than those that fail. It makes some sense since the better prepared know where to look for the information faster and may not bring the extraneous stuff. The second time I took it, I brought in two milkcrates of references. Things were sorted in a set way and I never even touched the second milk crate. In retrospect I probably could have done it with only 8 references.


Yeah I brought probably 10 books but only used 3, plus my class notes.


----------



## Reverse Polish

RBHeadge PE said:


> It looks like you may be right. I don't see it on the Maryland board website. I should probably re-phrase my earlier statement that I've seen firsthand people taking the SE exams in Maryland at the same time/place as the PE exams. I just assumed the Maryland licensed SEs too. It all kind of just emphasizes how little I not about the discipline and my overall confusion.



No worries. I think 49 states + DC offer the SE exam, but only 9 have actual SE licensure (several additional states have an SE designation, but not a separate license). I took the exam because the structural design codes have become more complex over the past 20 years, and I foresee a general trend toward SE licensure over the next several decades. A big part of this is an increased knowledge of seismic design following major earthquakes in 1989 (Loma Prieta) and 1994 (Northridge). ASCE 7 (Minimum Design Loads for Buildings and Other Structures) has gone from a magazine to a two-volume set in that time, and there are a shocking amount of engineers in low-seismic areas who aren't aware that they still need to meet certain seismic design and detailing requirements.

I'm also surprised at how many references some people bring into the exams. The Civil PE with Structural Depth and the 16-hour SE exam already require a ton of references, but I've seen people bring in outdated codes, new codes that are not the basis of the exam, textbooks galore, specialty review books (like those available from PPI) and binders-upon-binders of review course notes. It's just a lot more material to organize. This is just me, but some of the codes are cumbersome enough to wade through. I don't need to multiply that complexity by a factor of 3 or 4 just to get the same answer.


----------



## Be-n

harshaPEAZ said:


> I don't think they would be able to sign any structural drawings with the WRE PE anyways? right?


I don’t even think there is a public record of what discipline your PE is in. In my state, it just says PE (civil) when you look up for someone’s license. So, I don’t think a client can even check what discipline his engineer was licensed in originally. It is all based on ethics.... But, I guess that was not my original point. Retraining to do a different discipline is possible. I can see myself learning to do geotechnical or WRE. The point was that I have noticed that some people take WRE exam even though have no life experience in it just because it is easier, they say. Hearing that WRE was pretty hard this time makes me think that maybe those folks won’t say that it is easier than other exams anymore. But their opinion is most likely based only on statistics and opinion of other engineers. I think the exam that requires 3-5 references to pass should be a bit easier that the exam that requires a small wagon of references


----------



## Wingineer

The struggle is real guys, I remember almost 50 problems from the exam atm and keep going in circles on worst case scenarios of the outcome. Running through solutions even in my sleep. Every conversation with friends, family or coworkers randomly lands on the question from the exam. No point of the post, just sharing my current state of mind. I will be focusing on sports and exercise for the next 30 days......


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Be-n said:


> The point was that I have noticed that some people take WRE exam even though have no life experience in it just because it is easier, they say. Hearing that WRE was pretty hard this time makes me think that maybe those folks won’t say that it is easier than other exams anymore. But their opinion is most likely based only on statistics and opinion of other engineers.


This isn't specific to civil/structural. Here's Dr. Tom, one of the major online PE course instructors, telling people that they should take the Thermal Fluids ME exam because it's the easiest and it doesn't matter after you pass.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> take the Thermal Fluids ME exam because it's the easiest


Yep, just two equations over and over, yo! (Kinda /s, kinda not /s)


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam thread is open.


----------



## Be-n

jean15paul_PE said:


> This isn't specific to civil/structural. Here's Dr. Tom, one of the major online PE course instructors, telling people that they should take the Thermal Fluids ME exam because it's the easiest and it doesn't matter after you pass.



Ugh, I hate to hear it from an instructor just trying to sell his product. 

Btw, I took his PE Structural course. Breadth was ok. Structural depth - not so much. I had to do a lot of self studying with PPI books after his course to feel ready for the exam and pass it later. I am pretty sure I would not pass the exam if I would just use his study materials to prepare and for reference in addition to the codes. I barely used his notes on the exam...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Be-n said:


> Ugh, I hate to hear it from an instructor just trying to sell his product.
> 
> Btw, I took his PE Structural course. Breadth was ok. Structural depth - not so much. I had to do a lot of self studying with PPI books after his course to feel ready for the exam and pass it later. I am pretty sure I would not pass the exam if I would just use his study materials to prepare and for reference in addition to the codes. I barely used his notes on the exam...


To be fair, he sells both Thermal fluids course and a Machine Design course, so I don't think he's just trying to sell his product. I think he genuinely believes that all MEs should take Thermal Fluids unless they are already specialized in MDM or HVAC. (For whatever it's worth, I took the MDM course and it was great.)
Also sorry for the ME talk in the CE waiting room.


----------



## 5 to 9

So I know it’s a futile exercise, but what are you guys thinking with regards to release date? Late May? Early June?


----------



## kimberlite PE

5 to 9 said:


> So I know it’s a futile exercise, but what are you guys thinking with regards to release date? Late May? Early June?


When I took it the first time 2 years ago, results came out May 13. I just checked my comment history since I haven't been on EB since then LOL


----------



## Be-n

jean15paul_PE said:


> To be fair, he sells both Thermal fluids course and a Machine Design course, so I don't think he's just trying to sell his product. I think he genuinely believes that all MEs should take Thermal Fluids unless they are already specialized in MDM or HVAC. (For whatever it's worth, I took the MDM course and it was great.)
> Also sorry for the ME talk in the CE waiting room.


Makes sense, he’s ME himself and probably has a decent course for ME’s. I was pretty satisfied with all PE Civil breadth topics except structural depth. Each subject is taught by a different PE. The structural PE did not teach much in depth wasting lecture time on something like some OSHA topics that are not even listed for PE civil structural Exam. I would definitely fail the exam if would not study extra 4 weeks with PPI material.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Osha used to be a reference for the civil-structural exam. Not enough to cover in a class, but is/was listed on the specification.


----------



## Be-n

vhab49_PE said:


> Osha used to be a reference for the civil-structural exam. Not enough to cover in a class, but is/was listed on the specification.


OSHA manual is big, but there are only certain sections of OSHA listed as a reference for PE Civil Structural Exam. I made a small binder of copies of these listed sections and it was very thin comparing to the original OSHA manual.
I agree, it is not worth covering it in the class. Anyone can familiarize themself with the listed sections. Most OSHA questions are lookup text questions anyway.
DTC structural depth class would cover other sections of OSHA that are not listed as a reference. They basically use lectures created for construction engineers to fulfill lecturing time in structural class. At the same time, some major structural depth topics that were actually on the exam were not converted at all. I just skipped those lectures and the instructor didn’t give a clear explanation why we spend time on these OSHA topics not included in the reference material.


----------



## firsttimetaker

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Not really related to anything, but it always tickles me to remember this story: During my first attempt in Oregon there was a test taker who sat behind me who literally ONLY brought the NCEES *F*E reference book...for the *P*E exam. He sat kinda diagonal behind me, not directly behind (I could see he was taking Mechanical), so when the exams were handed out and we all started I saw his eyes were like dinner plates, hahahhahaha. So, I just remember hearing a LOT of frantic page flipping and audible sighing. Dude didn't come back after the lunch break. Soo....¯\_(ツ)_/¯


The first time I took the exam there was a test taker who walked in with ALL his reference material stapled together and he sat at the table directly to my left. The proctor walked over and told him he couldn’t use ANY of it. He looked at her with such grief and disappointment in his eyes I wanted to hand him one of my general binders until I realized he was electrical and nothing I had would help him. To his credit, he stayed for both sessions. Respect. Might as well use the time to get familiar with the test even if you only have a calculator...


----------



## looper

Wingineer said:


> The struggle is real guys, I remember almost 50 problems from the exam atm and keep going in circles on worst case scenarios of the outcome. Running through solutions even in my sleep. Every conversation with friends, family or coworkers randomly lands on the question from the exam. No point of the post, just sharing my current state of mind. I will be focusing on sports and exercise for the next 30 days......


I remember some but I haven’t cared that much to google the answer or really think about it. That’ll just end up in me convincing myself that I got it wrong.


----------



## looper

Be-n said:


> OSHA manual is big, but there are only certain sections of OSHA listed as a reference for PE Civil Structural Exam. I made a small binder of copies of these listed sections and it was very thin comparing to the original OSHA manual.
> I agree, it is not worth covering it in the class. Anyone can familiarize themself with the listed sections. Most OSHA questions are lookup text questions anyway.
> DTC structural depth class would cover other sections of OSHA that are not listed as a reference. They basically use lectures created for construction engineers to fulfill lecturing time in structural class. At the same time, some major structural depth topics that were actually on the exam were not converted at all. I just skipped those lectures and the instructor didn’t give a clear explanation why we spend time on these OSHA topics not included in the reference material.


Same for geotech except I didn’t print one of the subparts lol, felt It was too much pages and didn’t need it. Thank goodness EET binder had a summary of it lol.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

looper said:


> I remember some but I haven’t cared that much to google the answer or really think about it. That’ll just end up in me convincing myself that I got it wrong.


I googled two and got them right. I googled another one and it was such a gray area. I wonder if this one will get thrown out or something.


----------



## Wingineer

civilrobot said:


> I googled two and got them right. I googled another one and it was such a gray area. I wonder if this one will get thrown out or something.


I felt like there was a grey area on quite a few of the word problems as well. We shall see.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

5 to 9 said:


> So I know it’s a futile exercise, but what are you guys thinking with regards to release date? Late May? Early June?


I'm thinking the week of May 31. So around June 3rd, to be specific.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> I googled two and got them right. I googled another one and it was such a gray area. I wonder if this one will get thrown out or something.


You're a special kind of masochist, aren't ya?

Keeeeding, I did the same and confirmed I got most wrong. Oops.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

There's one problem that I still remember from when I took the PE in Oct 2018. I couldn't figure it out during the test. Two days later it came to me and I was like, "Oh, that was way simpler than I was thinking at the time."

Whatever. I passed!  ... but it still haunts me. LOL


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> You're a special kind of masochist, aren't ya?
> 
> Keeeeding, I did the same and confirmed I got most wrong. Oops.


I really am... like it's ridiculous 

Can't give myself a break. Actually, I just started studying for a different certification to keep my mind off of the PE results. I wonder what life will look like when I'm no longer doing prepping for something else.


----------



## PoopSmith

I had my second vaccine shot a week after my civil WRE test in April, Had fever dreams about decimal places and multiple choices.... it was an uncomfortable hell of a day... then I start seeing FE study course targeted adds. I'm like, did I fail so bad they want me to go back and take the FE again?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Wingineer said:


> Running through solutions even in my sleep.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news but those dreams still happen years after you PASS the exam.
I'm 6+ years out and I still get them every so often.



Wingineer said:


> I will be focusing on sports and exercise for the next 30 days......


Good plan!



5 to 9 said:


> So I know it’s a futile exercise, but what are you guys thinking with regards to release date? Late May? Early June?





civilrobot said:


> I'm thinking the week of May 31. So around June 3rd, to be specific.


If we look at previous April releases* then we usually see a release just shy of six weeks. I'd agree with the week of May 31st, and that's what I'm "preparing" for wrt release day stuff like map making. The 31st is Memorial Day so it'll be June 1st or beyond.

*I'm referring to releases when there wasn't a cut score meeting required for an exam during that administration. Those meetings historically delayed things a bit. It was only CE exams this session, and none of them are new, so no cut score meeting is required.

The only wrinkle is that the January administration was only CE exams too. And it released after 21 days. Now I'm not expecting anything to come out next Friday, but it wouldn't shock me either. I have no special inside knowledge on how NCEES conducts it's post-exam and pre-release activities. I don't know how much of that work schedule scales with the number of takers and exam locations vs things with a set duration. If it's all the latter then maybe three weeks is the new norm. However I suspect its a function of #of examinees, or rather a function of the number of investigations into misconduct - which is a function of the number of examinees.

tl;dr Probably beginning of June.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This isn't specific to civil/structural. Here's Dr. Tom, one of the major online PE course instructors, telling people that they should take the Thermal Fluids ME exam because it's the easiest and it doesn't matter after you pass.



I made an "A" in fluids....now you're making me think. Stop making me think! Thinking is dangerous


----------



## JayUn PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but those dreams still happen years after you PASS the exam.
> I'm 6+ years out and I still get them every so often.


Wow I thought I was the only one!!! I'm 10 years out and get those dreams now and again, coupled with the I have a final exam tomorrow for a college course I never went to.


----------



## snickerd3

^ Yep! They never leave. almost 15 yrs after passing here and I still have nightmares about that or having to retake it


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> If we look at previous April releases* then we usually see a release just shy of six weeks. I'd agree with the week of May 31st, and that's what I'm "preparing" for wrt release day stuff like map making. The 31st is Memorial Day so it'll be June 1st or beyond.
> 
> *I'm referring to releases when there wasn't a cut score meeting required for an exam during that administration. Those meetings historically delayed things a bit. It was only CE exams this session, and none of them are new, so no cut score meeting is required.
> 
> *The only wrinkle is that the January administration was only CE exams too. And it released after 21 days. Now I'm not expecting anything to come out next Friday, but it wouldn't shock me either.* I have no special inside knowledge on how NCEES conducts it's post-exam and pre-release activities. I don't know how much of that work schedule scales with the number of takers and exam locations vs things with a set duration. If it's all the latter then maybe three weeks is the new norm. However I suspect its a function of #of examinees, or rather a function of the number of investigations into misconduct - which is a function of the number of examinees.
> 
> tl;dr Probably beginning of June.


I'm thinking that the reason why the release date came earlier than expected for January is because there were less test takers. That's my assumption. In the grand scheme of things, there are less P&P test takers over all, but the usual amount of CE test takers.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

So I hear this is the place to come when you're starting to doubt yourself and already plan out your time from here till late October.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tmanwatery said:


> So I hear this is the place to come when you're starting to doubt yourself and already plan out your time from here till late October.


Step one. Buy all the new codes. FML.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

So to preoccupy myself during my off work hours and to gather valuable info on good study habits/prep vs bad I created 2 surveys to analyze April 2021 test taker data. One for those who passed to take and an exact copy for those who didn't pass to take so we can compare side by side numbers. That and survey monkey limits you to 10 questions. If anyone would like to proof read or give some input let me know 

In addition to that I'm getting comfortable with the idea that October is a real possibility and got a calendar where I'm going to plan out a study plan with realistic study times, breaks and off days/times for great NFL or NCAA football games. Lastly, reaching out to each respective course to ask if I can preemptively hold a seat for their live class till results come out and withdraw if needed, how their pass guarantee works with October being the last P&P and the next being CBT and how it'll rework their program, and if you miss a live lecture will the class be available to watch later. I understand this is a little early but right now I'm not sleeping at night due to anxiety and figured I'm busy in June, when I'd need to make my game plan since courses start in July, and would be emotionally too drained to want to think about starting over so use my time now to be honest with myself and be ready.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Tmanwatery said:


> So I hear this is the place to come when you're starting to doubt yourself and already plan out your time from here till late October.


Yes. I plan to make a study schedule next week...because the doubt is setting in. Welcome!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

civilrobot said:


> Yes. I plan to make a study schedule next week...because the doubt is setting in. Welcome!


WOOO!!! Misery loves company!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Tmanwatery said:


> So to preoccupy myself during my off work hours and to gather valuable info on good study habits/prep vs bad I created 2 surveys to analyze April 2021 test taker data. One for those who passed to take and an exact copy for those who didn't pass to take so we can compare side by side numbers. That and survey monkey limits you to 10 questions. If anyone would like to proof read or give some input let me know
> 
> In addition to that I'm getting comfortable with the idea that October is a real possibility and got a calendar where I'm going to plan out a study plan with realistic study times, breaks and off days/times for great NFL or NCAA football games. Lastly, reaching out to each respective course to ask if I can preemptively hold a seat for their live class till results come out and withdraw if needed, how their pass guarantee works with October being the last P&P and the next being CBT and how it'll rework their program, and if you miss a live lecture will the class be available to watch later. I understand this is a little early but right now I'm not sleeping at night due to anxiety and figured I'm busy in June, when I'd need to make my game plan since courses start in July, and would be emotionally too drained to want to think about starting over so use my time now to be honest with myself and be ready.


I've been working on positive thinking even if I fail. So, I was utterly destroyed mentally and emotionally last time because I didn't allow myself to think about failing. I failed and it wore me out. Eventually, with therapy, exercise, and meditation, I picked myself up, dusted myself off, built up my confidence again, and prepared. I sat for the exam, left it all out there in the exam room, and I'm still here... not much I can do now. 

But this time, I just want to fail forward. If I'm going to fail, I just want to do better than I did the first time on the exam. Think of it that way... you're not starting over, but picking up from where you left off and going farther than before. 

Fail forward. 
Failure to try is the only failure there is. Keep going. 

(Can you see that I'm in this weird "doubt/acceptance of an outcome I don't have yet" phase?)


----------



## steel

I had a dream (nightmare!) a month before the exam that I walked in and I didn't know it was an open book test. I had no crate, no books, nothing!

Two nights ago, I had a dream that I saw the results and I failed miserably! 

So if the first didn't come true, the second shouldn't come true either!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

civilrobot said:


> I've been working on positive thinking even if I fail. So, I was utterly destroyed mentally and emotionally last time because I didn't allow myself to think about failing. I failed and it wore me out. Eventually, with therapy, exercise, and meditation, I picked myself up, dusted myself off, built up my confidence again, and prepared. I sat for the exam, left it all out there in the exam room, and I'm still here... not much I can do now.
> 
> But this time, I just want to fail forward. If I'm going to fail, I just want to do better than I did the first time on the exam. Think of it that way... you're not starting over, but picking up from where you left off and going farther than before.
> 
> Fail forward.
> Failure to try is the only failure there is. Keep going.
> 
> (Can you see that I'm in this weird "doubt/acceptance of an outcome I don't have yet" phase?)


the only reason i said starting over is i knew a lot of things well but when they approached said topic from another angle i felt myself falling flat. I don't want to throw the knowledge i got from round 1 away but i also don't want to look at a problem and go well you can answer it this way which is easier when the exam might block out the easier approach and see if you know another method.

A buddy of mine gave me another programs material and worked through half of the curves and found myself questioning their methods to addressing the curve problems saying theres a more direct way. Now looking back they most likely went in an odd way to show me work arounds for missing pieces even thou they were already given.

It's kind of like i don't want to be ignorant to new knowledge because I have other knowledge that works too.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> But this time, I just want to fail forward. If I'm going to fail, I just want to do better than I did the first time on the exam. Think of it that way... you're not starting over, but picking up from where you left off and going farther than before.
> 
> Fail forward.
> Failure to try is the only failure there is. Keep going.


YES. I don't event want to admit how many times I got the evil red FAIL...I still have heartburn and night sweats to this day!

You already have a winner's mindset @civilrobot, I'm gonna burn some sage for ya!  (You do make a good point though, I crawled up 2-5 points each attempt so...that's good. First attempt was 35/80...so, beat that with a stick)


----------



## Liz06

leggo PE said:


> How on earth did people not remember where they sat?? We had numbered seats. I was damned sure I was going back to MY table. Ha!


hahaha


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@Tmanwatery I understand. One significant gift that my extended break afforded me was the opportunity to look at problems with fresh eyes. I opened my mind to learn and understand a concept rather than memorize how to solve one type of problem a particular way. For example, the bearing stress equation. I practiced about 5 different variations of these problems until I understood the concept. During my first attempt, I focused on memorizing how to do one type of problem with a picture that looked exactly like the one in the problem I practiced and that was it. 

Just like you described, that doesn't work for this exam. You have to understand what's being asked, identify the equation (if applicable), and then understand how to apply it based on what's in front of you. The good folks here said it over and over again, but I didn't know what it meant until I failed, and took the time to reassess.

I made that mental shift after taking a much needed break. I was also given some additional problems and that really changed things for me. EET is great, but some of us need to be forced out of a comfort zone with the same kind of problems. I am one of the few who needed the extra boost.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

leggo PE said:


> How on earth did people not remember where they sat?? We had numbered seats. I was damned sure I was going back to MY table. Ha!


When we returned from lunch, I felt like I had been working in that room for 50 years. I made a natural beeline to my seat. Not sure what was going on in that location. lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

structurenole2015 said:


> I had a dream (nightmare!) a month before the exam that I walked in and I didn't know it was an open book test. I had no crate, no books, nothing!
> 
> Two nights ago, I had a dream that I saw the results and I failed miserably!
> 
> So if the first didn't come true, the second shouldn't come true either!



A couple of months before the exam, I had a dream that I was on a scavenger hunt for problems. I was given a clue, then I had to go to a house in my neighborhood, on foot, and ask the homeowner where I can go in their house to solve the problem. Then there was a clue to about the next problem with an address. I had to go to the next address, read the problem and solve it. I got to one house and there was somebody in front of me taking a really long time on the problem and I was getting nervous because I was running out of time. 

I had to skip it and go to the next house and try to make time to go back to the house I skipped. And yes, we had on masks in my dream and for some reason, my daughter was with me. So I'm holding her hand, and trying to get to these houses that were about a half block to half mile away from each other. I will never forget that "dream"...more like a nightmare. I never shared it here because I felt like it was just way too early. lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Well we have to know something by June 14. That's the date for October 2021 registration.


----------



## PoopSmith

they would give us results before registration for the next test opened right? there was limited seating in CA and i got kicked over to another state when i registered late last time...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> Well we have to know something by June 14.


I'd be shocked if anyone is still waiting on June 14th. Well everyone outside of Pennsylvania, Georgia, and Hawaii.



civilrobot said:


> Well we have to know something by June 14. That's the date for October 2021 registration.





PoopSmith said:


> they would give us results before registration for the next test opened right? there was limited seating in CA and i got kicked over to another state when i registered late last time...


 The release date, and the registration open and closes dates are independent of each other. There were sessions where the results came out after registration for the next exam had already begun. And if you go back to 2000's and earlier and earlier, there were a few cases where States released their results AFTER the registration period had closed. IIRC Pennsylvania nearly only gave it's applicants like a week and a half to register for April 2015 following its super-delayed release of October 2014 results.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

civilrobot said:


> A couple of months before the exam, I had a dream that I was on a scavenger hunt for problems. I was given a clue, then I had to go to a house in my neighborhood, on foot, and ask the homeowner where I can go in their house to solve the problem. Then there was a clue to about the next problem with an address. I had to go to the next address, read the problem and solve it. I got to one house and there was somebody in front of me taking a really long time on the problem and I was getting nervous because I was running out of time.
> 
> I had to skip it and go to the next house and try to make time to go back to the house I skipped. And yes, we had on masks in my dream and for some reason, my daughter was with me. So I'm holding her hand, and trying to get to these houses that were about a half block to half mile away from each other. I will never forget that "dream"...more like a nightmare. I never shared it here because I felt like it was just way too early. lol


Progressive testing. Odd.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

vhab49_PE said:


> Progressive testing. Odd.


I shouldn't give NCEES any ideas. lol


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

And I opened pandora's box and started looking up answers to questions I didn't know the answer to or wasn't sure on..... Results can't come soon enough


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm jealous of the CBT folks who sat for the exam around the same week as the P&P exam. They got their results yesterday.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

civilrobot said:


> I'm jealous of the CBT folks who sat for the exam around the same week as the P&P exam. They got their results yesterday.




Us civils right now watching the forums/reddit for the next few Wednesdays


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

civilrobot said:


> Well we have to know something by June 14. That's the date for October 2021 registration.


but I want to know meowwwwwww.


----------



## hr.ghorbani

I failed last time in October 2020. I could answer 50 questions and my rate was 69 percent. I believe that you must answer at least 52 to 54 questions to pass. 
I took pe again in April 2021 and waiting for the results. This time was easier than before. I hope to pass this time.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

hr.ghorbani said:


> I failed last time in October 2020. I could answer 50 questions and my rate was 69 percent. I believe that you must answer at least 52 to 54 questions to pass.
> I took pe again in April 2021 and waiting for the results. This time was easier than before. I hope to pass this time.


I hope it works out for you.


----------



## 5 to 9

hr.ghorbani said:


> I failed last time in October 2020. I could answer 50 questions and my rate was 69 percent. I believe that you must answer at least 52 to 54 questions to pass.
> I took pe again in April 2021 and waiting for the results. This time was easier than before. I hope to pass this time.


Which discipline did you take?
I took civil structural in October 2020 and failed with 64% for 46/80. The highest failing score I saw for Civil Structural during that session was 54/80.

Here’s to us finally passing this horrible exam!


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to figure out the cut score never actually helps things...


----------



## hr.ghorbani

5 to 9 said:


> Which discipline did you take?
> I took civil structural in October 2020 and failed with 64% for 46/80. The highest failing score I saw for Civil Structural during that session was 54/80.
> 
> Here’s to us finally passing this horrible exam!


Civil structural. same. what was the score of 54/80? mine was 69% for 50/80 in Texas.


----------



## realms17

i guessed about 8-10 questions on each part (breadth & depth)  sht im screwed. i can imagine and feel my heart sink


----------



## BuilderGirl

I am a first time test taker and I took Construction pm. I keep waking up during the night either trying to solve problems from the exam, making up new unsolvable problems in my mind, or panicking that I got more wrong than the ones I have already figured out were wrong. Reading the posts on here scares me that much like the dreams from my undergrad that still haunt me (the final where I never attended a class), that this too will continue in perpetuity. Here's to hoping that I am in one of those stages of post exam trauma (should we make up an acronym - PTCD - Post Test Confusion Disorder?) I seesaw between imagining the license in my hands and imagining being back in that awful room forgetting to eat my snack and my mind tiring because I was too nervous to eat. TLDR: when will this be over??!!


----------



## 1973Olds98

realms17 said:


> i guessed about 8-10 questions on each part (breadth & depth)  sht im screwed. i can imagine and feel my heart sink


I feel the same way and I took the WR exam. During the AM I felt pretty good overall and guessed on about 4-5 problems. The PM was a different matter, started off attempting to complete all the problems I thought I had a chance of solving but realized I still had like 20 problems to do with a little over 1 hour left. So ended up having to guess on about 8 problems (wild guess). It just seems like for me, time was the main problem and with just a bit more time, could have worked thru many I had to choice but to guess on. I am hoping I somehow got around 30-32 correct in the AM and if 56 (roughly 70%) is the cut score would need to have gotten 24-26 correct. Possible I think so giving it about 50/50 chance overall. Regarding 56 being a cut score I guess it is possible but in my mind was shooting for 60 out of 80 correct knowing that 75% correct (raw score) would likely be enough for sure, but I guess nobody really knows. Two weeks out still thinking of questions in my mind and suffering some TLDR for sure. So now back to hoping something around 56 is the cut score and luck falls on my side a bit, for some of the problems. Just like wondering if they ever throw problems out (if too many missed it for whatever reason) or like curve the exam. Or simply take a percentage out of 80?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Trying to figure out the cut score never actually helps things...











BuilderGirl said:


> Reading the posts on here scares me that much like the dreams from my undergrad that still haunt me (the final where I never attended a class), that this too will continue in perpetuity.


It's not *that* bad.
The PE exam is a big career milestone. It makes sense that it will leave its mark on ones psyche for a while.



BuilderGirl said:


> Here's to hoping that I am in one of those stages of post exam trauma (should we make up an acronym - PTCD - Post Test Confusion Disorder?)


I like the acronym!



BuilderGirl said:


> I seesaw between imagining the license in my hands and imagining being back in that awful room forgetting to eat my snack and my mind tiring because I was too nervous to eat. TLDR: when will this be over??!!


Sound pretty normal.
It'll be over by early/Mid June for most of you.
Definitely by August for those in PA, GA, and HI.



1973Olds98 said:


> I feel the same way and I took the WR exam. During the AM I felt pretty good overall and guessed on about 4-5 problems. The PM was a different matter, started off attempting to complete all the problems I thought I had a chance of solving but realized I still had like 20 problems to do with a little over 1 hour left. So ended up having to guess on about 8 problems (wild guess). It just seems like for me, time was the main problem and with just a bit more time, could have worked thru many I had to choice but to guess on.


Sounds a lot like what happened to me the session I passed.



1973Olds98 said:


> I am hoping I somehow got around 30-32 correct in the AM and if 56 (roughly 70%) is the cut score would need to have gotten 24-26 correct. Possible I think so giving it about 50/50 chance overall. Regarding 56 being a cut score I guess it is possible but in my mind was shooting for 60 out of 80 correct knowing that 75% correct (raw score) would likely be enough for sure, but I guess nobody really knows.


I "graded" myself during my second attempt. I'm a PRA guy so I'd give myself fractions of a point for each question based on how confident I was in my answer. I roughly had four categories of "points" after the AM and PM session. I felt pretty good going into lunch. I was targeting 75% and that's where I think I ended up after the morning session. _While one shouldn't speculate on the cut score, "75%" is likely a pass._ Afternoon session wasn't as successful. My self-graded score when it was over was 70%. Way too borderline for my preferences. I spent a lot of time at the gym the following two months burning off the stress and the pounds.



1973Olds98 said:


> So now back to hoping something around 56 is the cut score and luck falls on my side a bit, for some of the problems.


It needs repeating that the cut score varies both within subjects (by discipline and if applicable afternoon depth) and for each session. Just because it was (hypothetically) 52/80 for (hypothetically) CE/WRE last session doesn't meant that it was 52/80 for every other exam last session. Nor would it have to be 52/80 for Civil/WRE this current session.

FWIW, we've seen a 56/80 fail a couple times. We've also seen possible cut scores in the high 40s or 50. There's no way to predict it. And even if one knew the cut score ahead of time, they wouldn't know how they did on the exam. Too many unknowns in that equation to solve it. My advice is to not dwell on it.



1973Olds98 said:


> Just like wondering if they ever throw problems out (if too many missed it for whatever reason)


Problems are rarely if ever thrown out. If a problem is found to be flawed: i.e. typographic error, printing error, correct answer isn't there, more than one correct answer, etc.
Examinees may report the more obviously erroneous problems for investigation. And I'm pretty sure they do psychometric to flag problems with strange examinee answer patterns for a closer review.

As I understand it, if a problem is found to be in error then depending on the circumstance: anyone who answered it gets it right; or more than one answer is considered right.

IIRC it's not *that* common, and it happens maybe once a session. Examinees shouldn't hope for such a scenario to play out on a large scale to help their score.



1973Olds98 said:


> or like curve the exam. Or simply take a percentage out of 80?



The cut score is based on what the minimally competent PE would get for that selection of test problems. Yes, PEs and other SMEs take practice exams with those problems to establish a baseline.
It's not a set percentage across the board for all exams. The cut score is based on the difficulty of the combined problems in that exam.
I'm too lazy to retype the details so I'll point to the Oct 2019 WttS thread. Specifically and exchange between @Chattaneer PE and I starting around:








October 2019 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck


The Control Systems cut score meeting. The PE control systems exam has a new specification for this exam administration. When that happens, the subject matter experts meet in person to determine the cut score and set standards for future exams. This is usually one of the last things that takes...




engineerboards.com




And it goes on for a couple of pages.

tl;dr His summary is:



Chattaneer PE said:


> In case anyone comes across this in the future:
> 
> 
> All questions are weighted the same when calculating your exam score.
> Each question is weighted differently when calculating the passing score.
> After each pencil-and-paper exam administration, every exam undergoes extensive statistical analysis to determine the minimum level of performance required for entry into the profession.
> When the analyses and reviews are completed, NCEES changes the answer keys as necessary. The passing score and final correct answers for each exam are then used to score all answer sheets. A percentage of the answer sheets are manually verified, and the results are compared to the machine score to ensure accuracy.
> There is a question bank where questions are pulled to produce exam sessions.
> The passing score weight of each question is determined during an in-person meeting (committee and non-committee members in attendance).


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Results are not out.


Just in case anybody was wondering.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

civilrobot said:


> Results are not out.
> 
> 
> Just in case anybody was wondering.


Update appreciated.


----------



## 1973Olds98

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's not *that* bad.
> The PE exam is a big career milestone. It makes sense that it will leave it's mark on ones psyche for a while.
> 
> 
> I like the acronym!
> 
> 
> Sound pretty normal.
> It'll be over by early/Mid June for most of you.
> Definitely by August for those in PA, GA, and HI.
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like what happened to me the session I passed.
> 
> 
> I "graded" myself during my second attempt. I'm a PRA guy so I'd give myself fractions of a point for each question based on how confident I was in my answer. I roughly had four categories of "points" after the AM and PM session. I felt pretty good going into lunch. I was targeting 75% and that's where I think I ended up after the morning session. _While one should speculate on the cut score, "75%" is a probably a guarantee for a pass._ Afternoon session wasn't as successful. My self-graded score when it was over was 70%. Way too borderline for my preferences. I spent a lot of time at the gym the following two months burning off the stress and the pounds.
> 
> 
> It needs repeating that the cut score varies both within subjects (by discipline and if applicable afternoon depth) and for each session. Just because it was (hypothetically) 52/80 for (hypothetically) CE/WRE last session doesn't meant that it was 52/80 for every other exam last session. Nor would it have to be 52/80 for Civil/WRE this current session.
> 
> FWIW, we've seen a 56/80 fail a couple times. We've also seen possible cut scores in the high 40s or 50. There's no way to predict it. And even if one knew the cut score ahead of time, they wouldn't know how they did on the exam. Too many unknowns in that equation to solve it. My advice is to not dwell on it.
> 
> 
> Problems are rarely if ever thrown out. If a problem is found to be flawed: i.e. typographically error, printing error, correct answer isn't there, more than one correct answer, etc.
> Examinees may report the more obviously erroneous problems for investigation. And I'm pretty sure they do analytics (not the right term, but its close enough) to flag problems with strange examinee answer patterns for a closer review.
> 
> As I understand it, if a problem is found to be in error then depending on the circumstance: anyone who answered it gets it right; or more than one answer is considered right.
> 
> IIRC it's not *that* common, and it happens maybe once a session. Examinees shouldn't hope for such a scenario to play out on a large scale to help their score.
> 
> 
> 
> The cut score is based on what the minimally competent PE would get for that selection of test problems. Yes, PEs and other SMEs take practice exams with those problems to establish a baseline.
> It's not a set percentage across the board for all exams. The cut score is based on the difficulty of the combined problems in that exam.
> I'm too lazy to retype the details so I'll point to the Oct 2019 WttS thread. Specifically and exchange between @Chattaneer PE and I starting around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2019 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck
> 
> 
> The Control Systems cut score meeting. The PE control systems exam has a new specification for this exam administration. When that happens, the subject matter experts meet in person to determine the cut score and set standards for future exams. This is usually one of the last things that takes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it goes on for a couple of pages.
> 
> tl;dr His summary is:


Thanks so much for the detailed information, much appreciated sir!


----------



## BuilderGirl

civilrobot said:


> Results are not out.
> 
> 
> Just in case anybody was wondering.


As if I didn't check for myself...  So begins the daily log in to check. To be followed shortly by the twice daily log in....


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

BuilderGirl said:


> As if I didn't check for myself...  So begins the daily log in to check. To be followed shortly by the twice daily log in....


exactly. gotta check in the AM and the PM or it doesn't count


----------



## 1973Olds98

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's not *that* bad.
> The PE exam is a big career milestone. It makes sense that it will leave its mark on ones psyche for a while.
> 
> 
> I like the acronym!
> 
> 
> Sound pretty normal.
> It'll be over by early/Mid June for most of you.
> Definitely by August for those in PA, GA, and HI.
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like what happened to me the session I passed.
> 
> 
> I "graded" myself during my second attempt. I'm a PRA guy so I'd give myself fractions of a point for each question based on how confident I was in my answer. I roughly had four categories of "points" after the AM and PM session. I felt pretty good going into lunch. I was targeting 75% and that's where I think I ended up after the morning session. _While one shouldn't speculate on the cut score, "75%" is likely a pass._ Afternoon session wasn't as successful. My self-graded score when it was over was 70%. Way too borderline for my preferences. I spent a lot of time at the gym the following two months burning off the stress and the pounds.
> 
> 
> It needs repeating that the cut score varies both within subjects (by discipline and if applicable afternoon depth) and for each session. Just because it was (hypothetically) 52/80 for (hypothetically) CE/WRE last session doesn't meant that it was 52/80 for every other exam last session. Nor would it have to be 52/80 for Civil/WRE this current session.
> 
> FWIW, we've seen a 56/80 fail a couple times. We've also seen possible cut scores in the high 40s or 50. There's no way to predict it. And even if one knew the cut score ahead of time, they wouldn't know how they did on the exam. Too many unknowns in that equation to solve it. My advice is to not dwell on it.
> 
> 
> Problems are rarely if ever thrown out. If a problem is found to be flawed: i.e. typographic error, printing error, correct answer isn't there, more than one correct answer, etc.
> Examinees may report the more obviously erroneous problems for investigation. And I'm pretty sure they do psychometric to flag problems with strange examinee answer patterns for a closer review.
> 
> As I understand it, if a problem is found to be in error then depending on the circumstance: anyone who answered it gets it right; or more than one answer is considered right.
> 
> IIRC it's not *that* common, and it happens maybe once a session. Examinees shouldn't hope for such a scenario to play out on a large scale to help their score.
> 
> 
> 
> The cut score is based on what the minimally competent PE would get for that selection of test problems. Yes, PEs and other SMEs take practice exams with those problems to establish a baseline.
> It's not a set percentage across the board for all exams. The cut score is based on the difficulty of the combined problems in that exam.
> I'm too lazy to retype the details so I'll point to the Oct 2019 WttS thread. Specifically and exchange between @Chattaneer PE and I starting around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2019 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck
> 
> 
> The Control Systems cut score meeting. The PE control systems exam has a new specification for this exam administration. When that happens, the subject matter experts meet in person to determine the cut score and set standards for future exams. This is usually one of the last things that takes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it goes on for a couple of pages.
> 
> tl;dr His summary is:



Just wondering, what is the highest cut score has been seen (in these forums) for the Civil PE? Is like 56 the highest seen or something a bit higher like 58?


----------



## Reverse Polish

Some of you had best thank your lucky stars you don't have to wait for an envelope in the mail like we did back in the day.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Reverse Polish said:


> Some of you had best thank your lucky stars you don't have to wait for an envelope in the mail like we did back in the day.


Similar to the old college acceptance letter.
Or any acceptance letter. The thin ones were no's, the thick one is yes.
I took the FE when they still mailed the envelope. But also were posting the result online as well.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Reverse Polish said:


> Some of you had best thank your lucky stars you don't have to wait for an envelope in the mail like we did back in the day.





vhab49_PE said:


> Similar to the old college acceptance letter.
> Or any acceptance letter. The thin ones were no's, the thick one is yes.
> I took the FE when they still mailed the envelope. But also were posting the result online as well.


Back in the day in Louisiana you could tell by how the letter was addressed, since the PE Exam was the last step to licensure. If you failed the letter was address to John Doe, but if you passed the letter was addressed to John Doe, PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

1973Olds98 said:


> Just wondering, what is the highest cut score has been seen (in these forums) for the Civil PE? Is like 56 the highest seen or something a bit higher like 58?


The highest fail score we've seen was a 56. It happened at least twice during my time here. 


Some of you had best thank your lucky stars you don't have to wait for an envelope in the mail like we did back in the day.


vhab49_PE said:


> I took the FE when they still mailed the envelope.


Ditto. IIRC it was close to 3 months before I finally got the letter. I had basically forgotten about it by the time it had arrived. I passed. It was so long ago they told me my score too.


jean15paul_PE said:


> Back in the day in Louisiana you could tell by how the letter was addressed, since the PE Exam was the last step to licensure. If you failed the letter was address to John Doe, but if you passed the letter was addressed to John Doe, PE


Nice!


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Is anyone else salty that the January examinees got their results in 21 days?? 21 days would be this Friday......I'm super doubtful we will get our results by Friday.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am salty about many things. Not so.much that though. I mean, it would be kinda nice and now we know it is possible, but not super likely.


----------



## Assistant to the RM

Reverse Polish said:


> Some of you had best thank your lucky stars you don't have to wait for an envelope in the mail like we did back in the day.


11 years ago I took the PE with four coworkers. One got his results in the mail at work on Monday (passed), several days passed with nothing for the rest of us, so we all assumed they sent pass letters first, and fail letters came later. By Friday morning we were tired of waiting so we emailed our local board. They wouldn't email us results, but said we could come to their office and they would print us a new copy of our letters. One of the four got a call from his wife just before lunch that his letter had arrived at home (pass). The remaining three of us drove to the board's office at lunch to get our letters. We walked up to the reception desk, presented our id's, and she laid an unfolded letter face down in front of each of us. We all turned them face up at the same time, and thankfully all passed! The lady at the reception desk was just as glad as the three of us that we all had the same result, that would've been awkward if one or two of us hadn't! And of course when we got back to the office, all of our letters had arrived in the mail that day.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

HeidiofAZ said:


> Is anyone else salty that the January examinees got their results in 21 days?? 21 days would be this Friday......I'm super doubtful we will get our results by Friday.


IIRC, the January offering was just a handful of Civil that essentially were not comfortable sitting for October. I'm sure there was a significantly less number of examinees in that period, which could contribute to the speed in which they were able to turn around results. This April offering was the regularly scheduled programming and I'm sure had a much larger turn out.


----------



## looper

HeidiofAZ said:


> Is anyone else salty that the January examinees got their results in 21 days?? 21 days would be this Friday......I'm super doubtful we will get our results by Friday.


Lol I’ve not been counting days, it gets here when it gets here. I felt good coming out of the exam but I’m ok with retaking if I have to.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

looper said:


> Lol I’ve not been counting days, it gets here when it gets here. I felt good coming out of the exam but I’m ok with retaking if I have to.


I like your energy.


----------



## realms17

The thought of possibly sitting again for the PE Civil Structural makes my stomach sink but I literally gave my best. I even had shingles due to the stress and lack of sleep  Why can’t June come sooner


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

realms17 said:


> The thought of possibly sitting again for the PE Civil Structural makes my stomach sink but I literally gave my best. I even had shingles due to the stress and lack of sleep  Why can’t June come sooner


Lots of people take the exam multiple times so if you don't get the result you want, don't sweat it! This was my second time taking it and I really hope I passed this time but you have to recognize that each time you take it, you are walking away with more knowledge.


----------



## kimberlite PE

EGAD I just got the survey.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

kimberlite said:


> EGAD I just got the survey.


I didn't! Urg!


----------



## djl PE

kimberlite said:


> EGAD I just got the survey.


Me too. Had a heart attack when I saw NCEES in my inbox.


----------



## djl PE

Also, results have not been posted yet. In case anyone was wondering.


----------



## SoVA Eng

djl said:


> Me too. Had a heart attack when I saw NCEES in my inbox.


Came here to say the same thing. haha


----------



## enginear19

djl said:


> Me too. Had a heart attack when I saw NCEES in my inbox.


Nothing like a mid-afternoon heart attack to wake us up.


----------



## Liz06

djl said:


> Me too. Had a heart attack when I saw NCEES in my inbox.


me too. I almost lost it!


----------



## 1973Olds98

I just received the NCEES Survey also; just like you dji I also about had a heart attack seeing the letters "NCEES" in my inbox, pure horror this early less than 3 weeks out.


----------



## CMM056

Third time test-taker… Third round of dreams.

The latest was that in order to obtain your result, you had to drive back to your testing site. Mine was Baton Rouge. Everyone was in the same room but sitting around one extremely large table. Your name was called from an alphabetical list – then you were given a brief summary of how you did – followed by one of two words – PASS or FAIL. My name was called, then it was explained to me that overall, I did not do very well on the exam. Then there was the phrase “However, based on how you answered this one question…”. I was told that based on one short-answer question (which is of course not in the actual format on the WRE), I passed because it proved my competence in the field.

Beginning with the first question of the evening session and leading up to that dream… I had very little hope. Now I’m beginning to tell myself that I may have actually passed  Or at the minimum, my mind is telling me I’m completely capable within this profession. However, I know that I need to finish the climb and get this thing done!

My problem is that I'm one of those dummies that will misspell my own name if I see the word TEST... It's a miracle that I made it through school with my nerves!


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

djl said:


> Me too. Had a heart attack when I saw NCEES in my inbox.


same!! ughhhhhhhhh They are going to get a piece of my mind in that survey. Two of the exam proctors were chatting and giggling a few feet away from me and it was EXTREMELY distracting.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

CMM056 said:


> Third time test-taker… Third round of dreams.
> 
> The latest was that in order to obtain your result, you had to drive back to your testing site. Mine was Baton Rouge. Everyone was in the same room but sitting around one extremely large table. Your name was called from an alphabetical list – then you were given a brief summary of how you did – followed by one of two words – PASS or FAIL. My name was called, then it was explained to me that overall, I did not do very well on the exam. Then there was the phrase “However, based on how you answered this one question…”. I was told that based on one short-answer question (which is of course not in the actual format on the WRE), I passed because it proved my competence in the field.
> 
> Beginning with the first question of the evening session and leading up to that dream… I had very little hope. Now I’m beginning to tell myself that I may have actually passed  Or at the minimum, my mind is telling me I’m completely capable within this profession. However, I know that I need to finish the climb and get this thing done!
> 
> My problem is that I'm one of those dummies that will misspell my own name if I see the word TEST... It's a miracle that I made it through school with my nerves!


I'm a bad test taker too and also get anxious. I don't show anxiety with my behavior but boy does my body show it!


----------



## BuilderGirl

I too would like to join the heart attack club... My heart stopped!! Like, why not, with an email from NCCEES and all... I guess that's one way to get us to complete a survey, just make us think our results are based on us completing it!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Assistant to the RM said:


> 11 years ago I took the PE with four coworkers. One got his results in the mail at work on Monday (passed), several days passed with nothing for the rest of us, so we all assumed they sent pass letters first, and fail letters came later. By Friday morning we were tired of waiting so we emailed our local board. They wouldn't email us results, but said we could come to their office and they would print us a new copy of our letters. One of the four got a call from his wife just before lunch that his letter had arrived at home (pass). The remaining three of us drove to the board's office at lunch to get our letters. We walked up to the reception desk, presented our id's, and she laid an unfolded letter face down in front of each of us. We all turned them face up at the same time, and thankfully all passed! The lady at the reception desk was just as glad as the three of us that we all had the same result, that would've been awkward if one or two of us hadn't! And of course when we got back to the office, all of our letters had arrived in the mail that day.


Wow. That sounds awful. lol I mean, I'm glad everybody passed, but the stress and anxiety. Good grief! The one good thing about finding out I failed was that I found out alone...well relatively alone. I was on the phone with my mom.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Just filled out the survey. Should’ve asked for my results.


----------



## 1973Olds98

BuilderGirl said:


> I too would like to join the heart attack club... My heart stopped!! Like, why not, with an email from NCCEES and all... I guess that's one way to get us to complete a survey, just make us think our results are based on us completing it!!


Or if you somehow speak highly of NCEES or give a good review, they are more likely to be more lenient in their grading versus if you give them a piece of your mind; when they may think why pass this person. But I know that is not how it works; that submitting a positive survey can somehow make it more likely you pass. LOL!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

kimberlite said:


> EGAD I just got the survey.


----------



## kimberlite PE

kimberlite said:


> EGAD I just got the survey.


Well... just because I like futile nonsense exercises, I looked at the April 2019 WTTS thread (when I gave it the last college try) to see when that survey came out. It was a mere week after the test, and results didn't happen for a month after that. 

Hypothesis: Illogical 
Method: Making correlations that don't exist
Conclusion: None

Hotel: Trivago


----------



## hprater

What does it mean if you did not receive a survey?


----------



## K.Bower

djl said:


> Me too. Had a heart attack when I saw NCEES in my inbox.


Same!


----------



## SoVA Eng

hprater said:


> What does it mean if you did not receive a survey?


It means you failed....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
JK. It means nothing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

hprater said:


> What does it mean if you did not receive a survey?


The RNG didn't select you to receive a survey.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

hprater said:


> What does it mean if you did not receive a survey?


It means an angel got its wings.


----------



## eltayeb707

hprater said:


> What does it mean if you did not receive a survey?


It means you faild
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
To receive it!


----------



## PoopSmith

My one response to the survey "please make your practice WRE depth problems harder and require 10 mins each to accurately reflect the difficulty of the April exam"


----------



## SoVA Eng

PoopSmith said:


> My one response to the survey "please make your practice WRE depth problems harder and require 10 mins each to accurately reflect the difficulty of the April exam"


Pretty much what I said for Structural.


----------



## steel

realms17 said:


> i guessed about 8-10 questions on each part (breadth & depth)  sht im screwed. i can imagine and feel my heart sink


Well, you'd be screwed only if you assume you got every question wrong that you guessed!
Assuming you guessed 25% of those right, that puts you about 65/80. Maybe 60/80 depending on how confident you are in the other questions, so thats 75%


----------



## 1973Olds98

Yes hopefully the 25% right percentage (for pure guessing) holds as I think my AM was decent as I only guessed on about 4 questions and they were not wild guesses. So the most optimistic way I have thought to look at it by feeling confident I could have got 30-32 correct in the AM. The Water Resources PM was a different matter as I ran out of time at the end and had to wild guess on 6-8 questions in the last 5 minutes. So thinking that around a 70% score (not scaled) is the magic percentage in my mind (i.e. around 56 +/-). I assume at least 57 correct to be safe. Okay, feeling pretty good about 32 correct in the AM (as being feasible), that only leaves needing to get 25 correct in the PM to reach the promised land of 57. I feel comfortable in assuming I could have got 1/2 or 20 questions correct in the PM; an admittedly weak performance if the case but just assuming it as a realistic and kind of worst case scenario. So just for the sake of argument, if I purely guessed on the last 20 questions by odds alone I would hope for 5 correct answers; bringing me to 25 correct in the PM and 57 overall; although an element of luck may change this up or down a bit. Anyhow, that fact (in my mind) that one could possibly wild guess on 20 PM questions and still have a chance, gives me hope. As I only randomly guessed on about 6-8., felt strong around 20 questions and about 10 I think could go either way; as they were either educated guesses by ruling some outlier answers out or getting an answer (of the ones available) but just scared could have fell for an NCEES trap or distractor as they are so good at.

In any case, that is the most positive way I can think of my chances, a strong AM (around 32) helping outweigh a lackluster PM where one could literally maybe only get 20/40 correct and still possibly have a chance, even if wildly guessing on 1/2 the exam. My thinking here may be off track and incorrect, but it makes me feel better about my odds and I am sure of at least 20 PM correct, at least in my mind. Now obviously is the AM is not as strong, the PM performance needs to pickup the slack. I am probably thinking way too much into this, but cannot help myself. The best of luck to everyone during the roughly midway point of "Welcome to the Suck!" being 3 weeks out tomorrow.


----------



## Liz06

1973Olds98 said:


> Yes hopefully the 25% right percentage (for pure guessing) holds as I think my AM was decent as I only guessed on about 4 questions and they were not wild guesses. So the most optimistic way I have thought to look at it by feeling confident I could have got 30-32 correct in the AM. The Water Resources PM was a different matter as I ran out of time at the end and had to wild guess on 6-8 questions in the last 5 minutes. So thinking that around a 70% score (not scaled) is the magic percentage in my mind (i.e. around 56 +/-). I assume at least 57 correct to be safe. Okay, feeling pretty good about 32 correct in the AM (as being feasible), that only leaves needing to get 25 correct in the PM to reach the promised land of 57. I feel comfortable in assuming I could have got 1/2 or 20 questions correct in the PM; an admittedly weak performance if the case but just assuming it as a realistic and kind of worst case scenario. So just for the sake of argument, if I purely guessed on the last 20 questions by odds alone I would hope for 5 correct answers; bringing me to 25 correct in the PM and 57 overall; although an element of luck may change this up or down a bit. Anyhow, that fact (in my mind) that one could possibly wild guess on 20 PM questions and still have a chance, gives me hope. As I only randomly guessed on about 6-8., felt strong around 20 questions and about 10 I think could go either way; as they were either educated guesses by ruling some outlier answers out or getting an answer (of the ones available) but just scared could have fell for an NCEES trap or distractor as they are so good at.
> 
> In any case, that is the most positive way I can think of my chances, a strong AM (around 32) helping outweigh a lackluster PM where one could literally maybe only get 20/40 correct and still possibly have a chance, even if wildly guessing on 1/2 the exam. My thinking here may be off track and incorrect, but it makes me feel better about my odds and I am sure of at least 20 PM correct, at least in my mind. Now obviously is the AM is not as strong, the PM performance needs to pickup the slack. I am probably thinking way too much into this, but cannot help myself. The best of luck to everyone during the roughly midway point of "Welcome to the Suck!" being 3 weeks out tomorrow.


I am horrify now  
How many more weeks do we need to wait?


----------



## djl PE

Lacking the discipline to keep myself within logical thought, I am nervous today because of the January results. Are the April results going to come out today? No. 
Am I a bit of a wreck today? Yes.


----------



## djl PE

Also, by the way, results are not out. Just checked.


----------



## hr.ghorbani

Liz06 said:


> I am horrify now
> How many more weeks do we need to wait?


3 more weeks, hopfully.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

1973Olds98 said:


> Yes hopefully the 25% right percentage (for pure guessing) holds as I think my AM was decent as I only guessed on about 4 questions and they were not wild guesses. So the most optimistic way I have thought to look at it by feeling confident I could have got 30-32 correct in the AM. The Water Resources PM was a different matter as I ran out of time at the end and had to wild guess on 6-8 questions in the last 5 minutes. So thinking that around a 70% score (not scaled) is the magic percentage in my mind (i.e. around 56 +/-). I assume at least 57 correct to be safe. Okay, feeling pretty good about 32 correct in the AM (as being feasible), that only leaves needing to get 25 correct in the PM to reach the promised land of 57. I feel comfortable in assuming I could have got 1/2 or 20 questions correct in the PM; an admittedly weak performance if the case but just assuming it as a realistic and kind of worst case scenario. So just for the sake of argument, if I purely guessed on the last 20 questions by odds alone I would hope for 5 correct answers; bringing me to 25 correct in the PM and 57 overall; although an element of luck may change this up or down a bit. Anyhow, that fact (in my mind) that one could possibly wild guess on 20 PM questions and still have a chance, gives me hope. As I only randomly guessed on about 6-8., felt strong around 20 questions and about 10 I think could go either way; as they were either educated guesses by ruling some outlier answers out or getting an answer (of the ones available) but just scared could have fell for an NCEES trap or distractor as they are so good at.
> 
> In any case, that is the most positive way I can think of my chances, a strong AM (around 32) helping outweigh a lackluster PM where one could literally maybe only get 20/40 correct and still possibly have a chance, even if wildly guessing on 1/2 the exam. My thinking here may be off track and incorrect, but it makes me feel better about my odds and I am sure of at least 20 PM correct, at least in my mind. Now obviously is the AM is not as strong, the PM performance needs to pickup the slack. I am probably thinking way too much into this, but cannot help myself.


LOL. 

I'm really laughing at myself because this is near verbatim my entire internal narrative during November and the first half of December in 2014. Go burn off the stress at the gym or park or wherever. 

I know it's hard to believe me right now but It'll be okay.



Liz06 said:


> How many more weeks do we need to wait?


Probably 1.5-3 weeks. More if you're in Pennsylvania.

I'd be shocked it anything comes out before May 24th.



djl said:


> Lacking the discipline to keep myself within logical thought, I am nervous today because of the January results. Are the April results going to come out today? No.
> Am I a bit of a wreck today? Yes.


It won't be today. If it were to happen today we would have seen some sign by now.


----------



## Liz06

RBHeadge PE said:


> LOL.
> 
> I'm really laughing at myself because this is near verbatim my entire internal narrative during November and the first half of December in 2014. Go burn off the stress at the gym or park or wherever.
> 
> I know it's hard to believe me right now but It'll be okay.
> 
> 
> Probably 1.5-3 weeks. More if you're in Pennsylvania.
> 
> I'd be shocked it anything comes out before May 24th.
> 
> 
> It won't be today. If it were to happen today we would have seen some sign by now.


I am in NY 
So maybe 1.5 to 3 weeks  I guessed May 25th , on a Tuesday??? maybe Thursday ?? or it really doesn't matter?


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

my money is on next week. historic shows May 25th for an April 22nd test, but I think they can trim a week with fewer disciplines since a lot are CBT now.


----------



## Liz06

Tmanwatery said:


> my money is on next week. historic shows May 25th for an April 22nd test, but I think they can trim a week with fewer disciplines since a lot are CBT now.


Which state are you in?


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Liz06 said:


> Which state are you in?


Delaware.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My money is on June 11. Oh, for the SE though.


----------



## leggo PE

I’m entering the dangerous zone of being far enough removed from the horrors of the actual exams that I think it’s in the realm of possibility that I passed. I simultaneously know that this is a fool’s errand to think. Fun times over here!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

leggo PE said:


> I’m entering the dangerous zone of being far enough removed from the horrors of the actual exams that I think it’s in the realm of possibility that I passed. I simultaneously know that this is a fool’s errand to think. Fun times over here!


I'm in the dangerous zone of enough alcohol to think that I got a perfect


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

A friend asked when I get results and I said, "about a week?" and then my stomach churned. OMG about a week.....


----------



## looper

Reading through the PE Exam subreddit it’s funny how so many people are triggered by how long ncees should take to grade their exams lol. It’s almost like a passport application.


----------



## 5 to 9

This was my 3rd time taking the exam. It never gets any easier, but you do grow numb to the whole SUCK phase of the process


----------



## Wingineer

I signed up for PMP during the waiting period and haven't been here too many times. I tried working out, house projects and family time and so far another cert. study worked the best for me.


----------



## kimberlite PE

I think my brain cells have all packed up and left... I have yet to log in to NCEES and start hitting F5. 

Am I broken? I feel numb. Not sure where that is in the Phases. Maybe this is the 5th stage of grief and I have reached Acceptance. But that is also mildly concerning.


----------



## Rburd PE

kimberlite said:


> I think my brain cells have all packed up and left... I have yet to log in to NCEES and start hitting F5.
> 
> Am I broken? I feel numb. Not sure where that is in the Phases. Maybe this is the 5th stage of grief and I have reached Acceptance. But that is also mildly concerning.


I'm in the same boat. I think my emotions got sick of the roller coaster ride they have been on. They packed up and left. I feel nothing right now. Not sure what to think lol


----------



## Rburd PE

What was the crowd consensus on the October 2020 test? Does anyone know what the highest failed score reported here was? Just wondering...


----------



## 5 to 9

Rburd said:


> What was the crowd consensus on the October 2020 test? Does anyone know what the highest failed score reported here was? Just wondering...


We've covered this topic before. Cut scores vary between discipline and each exam session. The only guarantee to pass is 70%, which is 56/80


----------



## Rburd PE

5 to 9 said:


> We've covered this topic before. Cut scores vary between discipline and each exam session. The only guarantee to pass is 70%, which is 56/80


Yeah I knew the 70% thing. I took the October structural test and failed. Was just wondering what the highest failing score posted here was. Didn't feel like reading 77 pages of Welcome to the suck to find out lol Sorry i asked!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We've covered this topic before. Cut scores vary between discipline and each exam session. The only guarantee to pass is 70%, which is 56/80


That's not necessarily guaranteed.


RBHeadge PE said:


> *FWIW, we've seen a 56/80 fail a couple times.* We've also seen possible cut scores in the high 40s or 50. There's no way to predict it. And even if one knew the cut score ahead of time, they wouldn't know how they did on the exam. Too many unknowns in that equation to solve it. My advice is to not dwell on it.


70% is probably a passing score most of the time, but that's not guaranteed. That misconception comes from the adjusted scores provided by Texas, where NCEES sets whatever the cut score is to 70% and normalizes the provided scores to that arbitrary percentage.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Rburd said:


> Yeah I knew the 70% thing. I took the October structural test and failed. Was just wondering what the highest failing score posted here was.



Not many people posted their fail scores last December. You can browse them on one page here:









October 2020 Results


Posting Results here for reference to the 2020 exam.




engineerboards.com





Certainly not enough to draw firm conclusions on the cut score for any exam that session. 



Rburd said:


> Didn't feel like reading 77 pages of Welcome to the suck to find out lol


Yeah I wouldn't recommend that. While there is lots of good info in those threads, there is also a lot of negativity. 

The WttS might be nice nostalgia a few years after one passes though.


----------



## 1973Olds98

While I also have not viewed 77 pages of WTTS, I think it is safe to say we all hope around 70% is the threshold for a passing score, roughly 56 +/-. However, say it is actually a bit higher, if the case, I do not think it is by much. It seems in my browsing of the Engineer Boards for a few years now, have not seen a failing score in the 60s? I think like 58 or 59 is the highest, I cannot recall seeing 60? Is that the consensus in regards to the highest ever seen cut scores? As 60 correct (i.e. 75%) for sure seems safe and I, like everyone, hope it is not quite that high but more around 56. Overall, I think RBHedge PE is for sure correct when saying we do not have enough info "to draw firm conclusions on the cut score for any exam that session." Whatever the case, I just wonder if a 60/80 cut score has ever been seen? As if not, that gives some hope for between 56-59 at the cut.


----------



## 1973Olds98

And yes by guess is NCEES will wait until Friday, May 28th to release the results. You know, just before the Memorial Day weekend to either spoil one's weekend or make it a great one. I think this Friday, May 21st is still a bit early and by bet is the 28th.


----------



## kimberlite PE

All this talk of cut scores creeping up... now we're talking about 60... tomorrow you're lucky to pass with a 63... before you know it, it's next Friday and if you missed one single question you might as well jump in a lake. 

I don't want to rattle my numbness but this is a good way to do it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

1973Olds98 said:


> While I also have not viewed 77 pages of WTTS, I think it is safe to say we all hope around 70% is the threshold for a passing score, roughly 56 +/-. However, say it is actually a bit higher, if the case, I do not think it is by much. It seems in my browsing of the Engineer Boards for a few years now, have not seen a failing score in the 60s? I think like 58 or 59 is the highest, I cannot recall seeing 60? ...
> Just wonder if a 60/80 cut score has ever been seen? As if not, that gives some hope for between 56-59 at the cut.


In the last 8 years the highest failing score reported on this board has been a 56. 

I am only referring to 80-question P&P PE exams. I am not tracking any CBT exams, SE, the older 85-question Envr exam, or the old open-answer PE exams.




1973Olds98 said:


> You know, just before the Memorial Day weekend to either spoil one's weekend or make it a great one.



IIRC, I think it has come out just before Memorial Day weekend in the past? I could be wrong.


----------



## 5 to 9

Rburd said:


> Yeah I knew the 70% thing. I took the October structural test and failed. Was just wondering what the highest failing score posted here was. Didn't feel like reading 77 pages of Welcome to the suck to find out lol Sorry i asked!


No worries man, I’m sorry for being a jerk about it. It’s just we always read questions about cut scores that it gets a little tiring after a while.
Like yourself I also took Civil Structural last October and failed. Hoping this is finally the one that breaks the curse!


----------



## Tuggie

hr.ghorbani said:


> 3 more weeks, hopfully.



I both love and abhor this answer!


----------



## Rburd PE

5 to 9 said:


> No worries man, I’m sorry for being a jerk about it. It’s just we always read questions about cut scores that it gets a little tiring after a while.
> Like yourself I also took Civil Structural last October and failed. Hoping this is finally the one that breaks the curse!


No hard feelings lol I didn't mean to rattle anyone's cage. It was just a question. I figured people on this forum had way more information on that topic than i did. I hope you passed this time!. And me! I hope I passed too


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

PoopSmith said:


> My one response to the survey "please make your practice WRE depth problems harder and require 10 mins each to accurately reflect the difficulty of the April exam"


I asked that they update the practice problems because they haven't changed in years. I also asked that they try to change up the breadth problems for each book to make it worth the cost. $40 is a lot of money for a bunch of tests with the same 40 questions.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Results are not out.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

civilrobot said:


> Results are not out.


Thank you for the update!
@civilrobot: saving my F5 key one update at a time.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

1973Olds98 said:


> Yes hopefully the 25% right percentage (for pure guessing) holds as I think my AM was decent as I only guessed on about 4 questions and they were not wild guesses. So the most optimistic way I have thought to look at it by feeling confident I could have got 30-32 correct in the AM. The Water Resources PM was a different matter as I ran out of time at the end and had to wild guess on 6-8 questions in the last 5 minutes. So thinking that around a 70% score (not scaled) is the magic percentage in my mind (i.e. around 56 +/-). I assume at least 57 correct to be safe. Okay, feeling pretty good about 32 correct in the AM (as being feasible), that only leaves needing to get 25 correct in the PM to reach the promised land of 57. I feel comfortable in assuming I could have got 1/2 or 20 questions correct in the PM; an admittedly weak performance if the case but just assuming it as a realistic and kind of worst case scenario. So just for the sake of argument, if I purely guessed on the last 20 questions by odds alone I would hope for 5 correct answers; bringing me to 25 correct in the PM and 57 overall; although an element of luck may change this up or down a bit. Anyhow, that fact (in my mind) that one could possibly wild guess on 20 PM questions and still have a chance, gives me hope. As I only randomly guessed on about 6-8., felt strong around 20 questions and about 10 I think could go either way; as they were either educated guesses by ruling some outlier answers out or getting an answer (of the ones available) but just scared could have fell for an NCEES trap or distractor as they are so good at.
> 
> In any case, that is the most positive way I can think of my chances, a strong AM (around 32) helping outweigh a lackluster PM where one could literally maybe only get 20/40 correct and still possibly have a chance, even if wildly guessing on 1/2 the exam. My thinking here may be off track and incorrect, but it makes me feel better about my odds and I am sure of at least 20 PM correct, at least in my mind. Now obviously is the AM is not as strong, the PM performance needs to pickup the slack. I am probably thinking way too much into this, but cannot help myself. The best of luck to everyone during the roughly midway point of "Welcome to the Suck!" being 3 weeks out tomorrow.


the mental gymnastics. i hope you passed.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

A


vhab49_PE said:


> Thank you for the update!
> @civilrobot: saving my F5 key one update at a time.


Anytime!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Tmanwatery said:


> my money is on next week. historic shows May 25th for an April 22nd test, but I think they can trim a week with fewer disciplines since a lot are CBT now.


I don't like this logic. Let me have another week of peace. I'm hoping for June 1.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

HeidiofAZ said:


> A friend asked when I get results and I said, "about a week?" and then my stomach churned. OMG about a week.....


This is me. That's why I hate talking about the date! But also, let's talk about the date!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Wingineer said:


> I signed up for PMP during the waiting period and haven't been here too many times. I tried working out, house projects and family time and so far another cert. study worked the best for me.


I'm doing something similar. I'm working on an industry specific cert. Requires a lot of reading. Gives me something else to focus on. That and life... I had a wonderful birthday party yesterday. I didn't think about the exam at all for at least 12 hours.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

civilrobot said:


> I don't like this logic. Let me have another week of peace. I'm hoping for June 1.


lmao fair, but I also think I'll need a 3 day weekend to mourn my loss of a life in the fall or celebrate getting to throw my notes into a bonfire.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> But also, let's talk about the date!


I really doubt it's this week. It _feels _a bit too early. Yeah, there's less examinees than normal with it being Civils only. But that's still >60% of the regular workload. Next week is more in line with history.

And I'm on vacation this week! I'm not in a position to do the real time map or any of the other stuff that happens on release day. Especially on Thursday. The April 2021 results subforum hasn't even been made yet. All this means that Murphy's Law dictates that it'll come out this week.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I was just reading through the October 2020 suck forum for fun and I read a post where the "Date Taken" changed from like "October 2020" to "October 22, 2020" on the the NCEES dashboard, and then the results came out that day.... I just checked my NCEES for the first time (ok maybe like the 3rd) and it says "April 23, 2020". Has it always said the full date that this time???? This is my 2nd time taking the exam (first time was October 2019) and I don't remember if that happened then too. I am certain I failed this time again, so I am not sure if I want the results to be released yet. But I kind of want them to be released now too.


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

I’m thinking that since Alabama is typically the first to release and they have their board meeting today and do not have one in June, that we might start seeing releases late today.


----------



## SoVA Eng

I'm not ready for this....


----------



## SoVA Eng

MeowMeow said:


> I was just reading through the October 2020 suck forum for fun and I read a post where the "Date Taken" changed from like "October 2020" to "October 22, 2020" on the the NCEES dashboard, and then the results came out that day.... I just checked my NCEES for the first time (ok maybe like the 3rd) and it says "April 23, 2020". Has it always said the full date that this time???? This is my 2nd time taking the exam (first time was October 2019) and I don't remember if that happened then too. I am certain I failed this time again, so I am not sure if I want the results to be released yet. But I kind of want them to be released now too.


I don't remember what it said for this time. But I do remember when that happened back in October.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> I’m thinking that since Alabama is typically the first to release and they have their board meeting today and do not have one in June, that we might start seeing releases late today.


Why is there no dying reaction to this?!?! I slowly feel the life leaving my body from knowing this information!


----------



## Vel_Kumar

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> I’m thinking that since Alabama is typically the first to release and they have their board meeting today and do not have one in June, that we might start seeing releases late today.


Is there any link between board meetings and the result date in the PREV years? From the data I have, and from the Alabama events calender, I dont find any relation. 
But if we get it today, I think i would feel relieved, instead of having heart attacks every time i think about it.


----------



## Liz06

SoVA Eng said:


> SoVA Eng said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ready for this....
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do I
Click to expand...


----------



## Liz06

civilrobot said:


> This is me. That's why I hate talking about the date! But also, let's talk about the date!


Friends also asked me! ... like I even know when?! When I answered I say maybe June! 
But I can feel it in my bones is closer than that!


----------



## djl PE

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> I’m thinking that since Alabama is typically the first to release and they have their board meeting today and do not have one in June, that we might start seeing releases late today.


Every internal voice in my head started screaming when I read this..... sitting in Birmingham... 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HHEEELLLPPPPPPPPPPP MMMMMEEEEEEEEE


----------



## djl PE

I just checked (cuz duh) and nearly died when I saw the GREEN PASS!!!!!!!! On the FE box.  still no results on PE. Hah.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

djl said:


> I just checked (cuz duh) and nearly died when I saw the GREEN PASS!!!!!!!! On the FE box.  still no results on PE. Hah.


I hate that my email only gives me a small section of what's posted cause your message stopped at the green and I freaked out hahaha.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

MeowMeow said:


> I was just reading through the October 2020 suck forum for fun and I read a post where the "Date Taken" changed from like "October 2020" to "October 22, 2020" on the the NCEES dashboard, and then the results came out that day.... I just checked my NCEES for the first time (ok maybe like the 3rd) and it says "April 23, 2020". Has it always said the full date that this time???? This is my 2nd time taking the exam (first time was October 2019) and I don't remember if that happened then too. I am certain I failed this time again, so I am not sure if I want the results to be released yet. But I kind of want them to be released now too.


we have all officially entered the freak out zone making correlations that probably do not exist. lol


----------



## 5 to 9

Examinees day 1 after finishing the exam  Examinees every single day afterward trying to figure out the results release date


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> I was just reading through the October 2020 suck forum for fun and I read a post where the "Date Taken" changed from like "October 2020" to "October 22, 2020" on the the NCEES dashboard, and then the results came out that day....


Accolades for being among the very few people who actually read through previous years' threads looking for hints.

Yes, what you mentioned is one of the signs that the release is imminent. It's one of the things I keep to myself so I have a means to tell if the release is legit and not a trolling attempt.

I don't have a means to judge, but I doubt anything changed today.


----------



## SoVA Eng

RBHeadge PE said:


> Accolades for being among the very few people who actually read through previous years' threads looking for hints.
> 
> Yes, what you mentioned is one of the signs that the release is imminent. It's one of the things I keep to myself so I have a means to tell if the release is legit and not a trolling attempt.
> 
> I don't have a means to judge, but I doubt anything changed today.


My NCEES website now shows "April 23, 2021"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> I’m thinking that since Alabama is typically the first to release and they have their board meeting today and do not have one in June, that we might start seeing releases late today.


It's not connected. It's probably just a regular board meeting. 

I don't think any State requires a formal board meeting to release results.

...and Alabama hasn't been the first to release in a few cycles anyway.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Vel_Kumar said:


> Is there any link between board meetings and the result date in the PREV years? From the data I have, and from the Alabama events calender, I dont find any relation.
> But if we get it today, I think i would feel relieved, instead of having heart attacks every time i think about it.


There isn't a relationship. See above post.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> I hate that my email only gives me a small section of what's posted cause your message stopped at the green and I freaked out hahaha.


The next couple weeks are gonna be rough... especially with the inevitable fake results threads.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SoVA Eng said:


> My NCEES website now shows "April 23, 2021"


Well, if it legit change and things are happening today, then I won't be able to post a map for a couple hours.
If a release happens then someone should ask RG to make the apr 2021 results subforum too


----------



## Vel_Kumar

SoVA Eng said:


> My NCEES website now shows "April 23, 2021"


But did you see that changed today? I am not very sure, but i kinda believe that i have seen the exact date before someday.


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes, what you mentioned is one of the signs that the release is imminent. It's one of the things I keep to myself so I have a means to tell if the release is legit and not a trolling attempt.


*HOW* imminent are we speaking?


----------



## Liz06

Vel_Kumar said:


> But did you see that changed today? I am not very sure, but i kinda believe that i have seen the exact date before someday.


Mine also shows the date : April 22! but I am not sure if it is something that just showed up today. This is my second or third time checking since the day of the test and I don't think I remember what it said before


----------



## alpine_engineer

it definitely changed today. although it feels too early for anything to actually be released


----------



## MeowMeow PE

WHY DIDN'T SOMEBODY POST A SCREENSHOT OF THEIR DASHBOARD WITH NO RESULTS BEFORE TODAY WHEN THEY SAID "still no results..." How do we KNOW if it actually changed today or not?!?!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl said:


> *HOW* imminent are we speaking?


In the past, that step would usually mean within a few hours. 

But with that said, I don't see the other subtle signs that things are happening


----------



## SoVA Eng

MeowMeow said:


> WHY DIDN'T SOMEBODY POST A SCREENSHOT OF THEIR DASHBOARD WITH NO RESULTS BEFORE TODAY WHEN THEY SAID "still no results..." How do we KNOW if it actually changed today or not?!?!


@civilrobot Did you happen to see it change or take a screenshot?


----------



## Vel_Kumar

MeowMeow said:


> WHY DIDN'T SOMEBODY POST A SCREENSHOT OF THEIR DASHBOARD WITH NO RESULTS BEFORE TODAY WHEN THEY SAID "still no results..." How do we KNOW if it actually changed today or not?!?!


That's what I am searching toooo .
But no reference. I am freaking out. I just need to see the results now or should focus on something else, as freaking is not helping me anyway.


----------



## 5 to 9

RBHeadge PE said:


> In the past, that step would usually mean within a few hours.
> 
> But with that said, I don't see the other subtle signs that things are happening


Woah. Is today actually the day? It seems way too early and just doesn't feel right.

Not to mention, results usually trickle in beginning in the morning. We have yet to hear anything about any states releasing results


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't see the other subtle signs that things are happening


Do you keep those to yourself?


----------



## SoVA Eng

5 to 9 said:


> Woah. Is today actually the day? It seems way too early and just doesn't feel right.
> 
> Not to mention, results usually trickle in beginning in the morning. We have yet to hear anything about any states releasing results


I thought I read there have been past results that have released starting in the afternoon?


----------



## djl PE

SoVA Eng said:


> I thought I read there have been past results that have released starting in the afternoon?


IIRC 3 of the past 4 (or 4 of 5) have started moving in the morning, but one started at 1:30 PM ET.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> In the past, that step would usually mean within a few hours.
> 
> But with that said, I don't see the other subtle signs that things are happening


Listen, I know you won't tell us the other subtle signs...but I mean, you COULD tell us....seeing that there is only one more time the civil exam will be P&P yeah?! hahaha. Then I assume your knowledge of those signs won't be useful anymore after this fall. 

Actually, I don't know why I'm getting so worked up since I already know my results and I am enjoying having a break from studying. Once I get the results it'll be too real, and I'll REALLY have to start studying again.


----------



## 5 to 9

djl said:


> IIRC 3 of the past 4 (or 4 of 5) have started moving in the morning, but one started at 1:30 PM ET.


Oh interesting. I can only speak from experience of the past 2 exams I took, but each of those times, results began rolling out around 8 AM ET.
Haha uh oh, are the flood gates about to open on these forums?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

5 to 9 said:


> Oh interesting. I can only speak from experience of the past 2 exams I took, but each of those times, results began rolling out around 8 AM ET.
> Haha uh oh, are the flood gates about to open on these forums?


Maybe it'll be tomorrow


----------



## djl PE

5 to 9 said:


> Oh interesting. I can only speak from experience of the past 2 exams I took, but each of those times, results began rolling out around 8 AM ET.
> Haha uh oh, are the flood gates about to open on these forums?


I know I'm hitting refresh on this page, NCEES, and my gmail inbox religiously this afternoon. And I have doubled my post count in the last 4 hours sooo


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5 to 9 said:


> Not to mention, results usually trickle in beginning in the morning.


The last few exams: yes its been in the morning. Historically it's happened anytime during regular business hours.



djl said:


> Do you keep those to yourself?


Yes. To avoid causing undue excitement. I.e. what's happening now. To cut down on sophisticated trolling . And so I know when things are legit.

The map and related items are time consuming and I don't want to waste my time on false alarms.


----------



## 5 to 9

MeowMeow said:


> Maybe it'll be tomorrow


Well I was looking forward to enjoying a peaceful week but looks like NCEES is about to put an end to that haha. I'm going to take my time on any refreshes for fear of seeing another red "FAIL" in all caps on MyNCEES page


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> To cut down on sophisticated trolling .


What an honorable way to describe it!


----------



## Liz06

RBHeadge PE said:


> In the past, that step would usually mean within a few hours.
> 
> But with that said, I don't see the other subtle signs that things are happening


Ok I will have a heart attack now!!!!
I can't  so nervous to keep working


----------



## djl PE

Just got an email from Pet Supplies Plus and flinched so hard.....


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes. To avoid causing undue excitement. I.e. what's happening now. To cut down on sophisticated trolling . And so I know when things are legit.
> 
> The map and related items are time consuming and I don't want to waste my time on false alarms.


I'm sorry, I started it. But it's also kind of fun in a weird, morbid way getting all hyped/scared/excited/nervous/sad/WHAT IS HAPPENING?!?!!

I remember in fall 2019 you were surprised when the results came out, and I think maybe there weren't many of the subtle signs you were expecting then either 

But really, we appreciate all your work creating the map and related items. You're a great person. 
I'd think you were an even better person if you shared all those subtle signs though  just kiddingggg


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> Listen, I know you won't tell us the other subtle signs...but I mean, you COULD tell us....seeing that there is only one more time the civil exam will be P&P yeah?! hahaha. Then I assume your knowledge of those signs won't be useful anymore after this fall.


That's sort of why I'm not saying it now.

I know enough that I, and others, could do some really really sadistic trolling if we really wanted to do so. Someone could go "all in" in the fall and do some real damage.

And as I mentioned above, I need a means of knowing what's legit so I don't gets fooled.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl said:


> What an honorable way to describe it!


Things got really quite sophisticated about 3-4 years ago. It was the sort of thing that went above "breaking the tension" with an obvious joke. If the non-cathechted vets aren't sure then it's way too much.

It was bad and cruel enough that I was worried someone was going to eat a bullet... or worse. Since then I'm quick to dispell the nasty subtle stuff.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> I remember in fall 2019 you were surprised when the results came out, and I think maybe there weren't many of the subtle signs you were expecting then either
> 
> But really, we appreciate all your work creating the map and related items. You're a great person.
> I'd think you were an even better person if you shared all those subtle signs though  just kiddingggg


Yeah, I was a day or two earlier than I was expecting that session. They also changed the way they announce the release that cycle. They started being more blunt about the release happening wrt public affairs. They immediately, or just before, add language to the front page of their website, update social media, tell their website Q&A chat people when they release (instead of telling them the day after), canned approved language everywhere. Etc

^and that's the obvious stuff. 

I'm still not mentioning the other 'tells'.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

that's just rude of them to release the results in the morning knowing bars aren't open when results would be posted.

Yes, my existence here is for comedic relief


----------



## SoVA Eng

I guess I'll stop freaking out (for now), but there goes my productivity for the week....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Awe man. They can't release this early. I had plans to start trolling in a week or so. 

No, I'm joking (I think). Whenever the results drop I hope all yall pass. Good luck nerds.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

MeowMeow said:


> Maybe it'll be tomorrow


Rude! 

I need it to happen next week...when I'm busy and not thinking ab-- who am I kidding? That's the worst time. I can't focus in meetings when results are rolling out.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SoVA Eng said:


> @civilrobot Did you happen to see it change or take a screenshot?


nope


----------



## 1973Olds98

Is that even historically possible for NCEES to release results less than 4 weeks from the exam date; isn't that just too early historically? As even on their website, they say the following: "_Typically, NCEES releases results to licensing boards 8–10 weeks after the exam date."_

And while I know it is usually not that long, if tomorrow or even this week is the release date, wouldn't that be pretty early from prior NCEES precedent?


----------



## john813_PE

Heh, didn't take the test but now I'm sucked into waiting for the results. 

Think I would of gone insane checking daily.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

1973Olds98 said:


> Is that even historically possible for NCEES to release results less than 4 weeks from the exam date; isn't that just too early historically? As even on their website, they say the following: "_Typically, NCEES releases results to licensing boards 8–10 weeks after the exam date."_
> 
> And while I know it is usually not that long, if tomorrow or even this week is the release date, wouldn't that be pretty early from prior NCEES precedent?


as stated before January was turned around in 3 weeks and was one of the first test dates that were only civils taking the exam. In past years, the historic data shows about 5-6 weeks for the April exam, including ME's, EE's, etc. With only civils but a larger amount of examinees than January, I could see them turning it around a week sooner than the historic data. This is because with fewer variants there are fewer professionals need to be brought in to review the exam and discuss.

BUT that's just my guess from some discussions I've seen on these forums

if that came off rude, I'm sorry did not mean for it to be rude just more of a statement that was a little too firm. Still trying to convince myself of thinkings


----------



## 1973Olds98

No Tmamwatery, I appreciate your response and it does not come off as rude at all. What you say makes sense and with more exams computer based now, I can see an argument for saying it may be earlier than the typical 5-6 weeks. We will find out soon, one way or the other I guess and who knows, NCEES may take a laissez faire approach and stretch it out to the 8-10 weeks they mentioned! Just to drive us all insane from the length of the suck! In all seriousness, I didn't realize the January regional exams were only 3 weeks turnaround, that must be a record! One other question, is it true at all they typically release on a Friday or does it just seem that way? What about AM versus PM typically?


----------



## djl PE

1973Olds98 said:


> No Tmamwatery, I appreciate your response and it does not come off as rude at all. What you say makes sense and with more exams computer based now, I can see an argument for saying it may be earlier than the typical 5-6 weeks. We will find out soon, one way or the other I guess and who knows, NCEES may take a laissez faire approach and stretch it out to the 8-10 weeks they mentioned! Just to drive us all insane from the length of the suck! In all seriousness, I didn't realize the January regional exams were only 3 weeks turnaround, that must be a record! One other question, is it true at all they typically release on a Friday or does it just seem that way? What about AM versus PM typically?


Historically, results have been posted all over the work week map. M-F, AM and PM.
But morning releases are more common.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

1973Olds98 said:


> No Tmamwatery, I appreciate your response and it does not come off as rude at all. What you say makes sense and with more exams computer based now, I can see an argument for saying it may be earlier than the typical 5-6 weeks. We will find out soon, one way or the other I guess and who knows, NCEES may take a laissez faire approach and stretch it out to the 8-10 weeks they mentioned! Just to drive us all insane from the length of the suck! In all seriousness, I didn't realize the January regional exams were only 3 weeks turnaround, that must be a record! One other question, is it true at all they typically release on a Friday or does it just seem that way? What about AM versus PM typically?


from what I also heard is a lot of state boards didn't want January takers to be able to take the exam in April so they moved up registration thinking NCEES would give the results out after registration was closed. A lot of state boards were shocked at the turnaround time and had to let January takers who didn't pass sit in April.


----------



## 1973Olds98

Tmanwatery said:


> from what I also heard is a lot of state boards didn't want January takers to be able to take the exam in April so they moved up registration thinking NCEES would give the results out after registration was closed. A lot of state boards were shocked at the turnaround time and had to let January takers who didn't pass sit in April.


Interesting, again more information I was totally unaware of. Thanks man for the extra bit of info!


----------



## 1973Olds98

djl said:


> Historically, results have been posted all over the work week map. M-F, AM and PM.
> But morning releases are more common.


Thanks!


----------



## kimberlite PE

Tmanwatery said:


> that's just rude of them to release the results in the morning knowing bars aren't open when results would be posted.
> 
> Yes, my existence here is for comedic relief


I mean, the last time I got the nice red box of failure, it was about 10:30 in the morning. I got up from my desk, left the office without speaking, went to the Walmart liquor store, and parked my butt at the lake the rest of the day. I texted my boss from the lake saying I'd be back tomorrow.

Bars don't need to be open lol


----------



## kimberlite PE

I haven't checked this thread since this morning... coming back to find almost 3 extra pages of replies has me nice and spooked. Every time my phone goes off with the email sound I am now having a seizure


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

kimberlite said:


> I mean, the last time I got the nice red box of failure, it was about 10:30 in the morning. I got up from my desk, left the office without speaking, went to the Walmart liquor store, and parked my butt at the lake the rest of the day. I texted my boss from the lake saying I'd be back tomorrow.
> 
> Bars don't need to be open lol


Fucking legend


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I had plans to start trolling in a week or so.


You still can!



1973Olds98 said:


> Is that even historically possible for NCEES to release results less than 4 weeks from the exam date; isn't that just too early historically?...
> 
> And while I know it is usually not that long, if tomorrow or even this week is the release date, wouldn't that be pretty early from prior NCEES precedent?





Tmanwatery said:


> as stated before January was turned around in 3 weeks and was one of the first test dates that were only civils taking the exam.


Yep. See the link below. I didn't believe it at first either. I was thinking _The Fl board rep is too professional too troll. This has to be for another test?! _It was legit.









January 2021 Regional Civil PE Exam results


If anyone is interested, Florida has released its results from the special region January 2021 Civil PE exam. (Hopefully this is the proper forum for this. I didn't see any other thread on the regional exams.)




engineerboards.com





A normal April/October release in under 5 weeks would be unprecedented. I suppose that they showed it's possible but I'd still be shocked it it happens this session.



1973Olds98 said:


> "_Typically, NCEES releases results to licensing boards 8–10 weeks after the exam date."_


That's just a CYA statement. It very rarely takes that long. The only times in recent memory that took _nearly _that long was Oct 2014 and Oct 2018. 
Five to six weeks is the real norm.



Tmanwatery said:


> With only civils but a larger amount of examinees than January, I could see them turning it around a week sooner than the historic data.


I'm inclined to agree. I'm still skeptical it happens this week.


Tmanwatery said:


> This is because with fewer variants there are fewer professionals need to be brought in to review the exam and discuss. BUT that's just my guess from some discussions I've seen on these forums.


I think its a function of the number of testers and/or exam sites. Probably has something to do with investigations of misconduct or something else that just takes a lot of time to adjudicate. But I could be wrong.

Exam question review was never a long pole, especially now with zoom meetings.

Previously the delays were due to need to schedule a "cut score" meeting for a new exam. For whatever reason it was difficult to schedule it for October exams in the "single day" exams. (i.e. Nuclear, Petro, Control Systems). Those meetings used to require flying in ~20 people from around the country for a two day meeting. If you've ever tried to schedule and plan a meeting with two dozen SMEs from all over the place then you understand the difficulty.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

kimberlite said:


> Every time my phone goes off with the email sound I am now having a seizure


I always forget how much that absolutely sucked. 
So glad I don't have to deal with that every again.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Don't know why but looking at the January 2021 results made me super confident that I'm failing even though I felt pretty good post exam. WOOOOOO


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

1973Olds98 said:


> No Tmamwatery, I appreciate your response and it does not come off as rude at all. What you say makes sense and with more exams computer based now, I can see an argument for saying it may be earlier than the typical 5-6 weeks. We will find out soon, one way or the other I guess and who knows, NCEES may take a laissez faire approach and stretch it out to the 8-10 weeks they mentioned! Just to drive us all insane from the length of the suck! In all seriousness, I didn't realize the January regional exams were only 3 weeks turnaround, that must be a record! One other question, is it true at all they typically release on a Friday or does it just seem that way? What about AM versus PM typically?


I received my results on a Thursday back in December 2019.


----------



## kimberlite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I always forget how much that absolutely sucked.
> So glad I don't have to deal with that every again.


Just came up with a solution to this... I made a burner email
*soandsos*[email protected]
Set a filter within the email address that NCEES has on file to forward anything with "NCEES" or [email protected] to the burner address. The burner address has a different obnoxious sound associated with it. This way I can continue to chill until I hear that particular obnoxious phone alert.


----------



## 1973Olds98

Anyone too scared to open the [email protected] email, whenever it arrives and just days later start looking at the State License Lookup to see if it eventually shows one as a PE? That way if after a few weeks still not showing probably means you failed, but if you pass, praise the lord! That way you do not have to risk seeing that horrifying red "FAIL" on the NCEES and figure out in a more dignified manner. LOL. However, you may have to be willing to wait days/weeks longer as I have no idea how quickly after receiving a PASS result the State Board updates the license lookup. Just do not know if I am brave enough to face that red FAIL again, if it happens!


----------



## looper

In my mind it’s all calm but I remember the fear in my heart 5 years ago when I got that NCEES email for the FE results lol.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

is today the day?


----------



## SoVA Eng

Tmanwatery said:


> is today the day?


I hope so. At least finding out, I can get on with my life.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

SoVA Eng said:


> I hope so. At least finding out, I can get on with my life.


I'm not sure if I want it this week. It's been a horrible week already and I think if I get a fail it's gonna put a nail in the coffin for this week being the worst of 2021 but if I get news then bring it on baby!!!


----------



## Tuggie

kimberlite said:


> Just came up with a solution to this... I made a burner email
> *soandsos*[email protected]
> Set a filter within the email address that NCEES has on file to forward anything with "NCEES" or [email protected] to the burner address. The burner address has a different obnoxious sound associated with it. This way I can continue to chill until I hear that particular obnoxious phone alert.


This is such a great way to deal. I love us nerds, we have the answer to everything. If we don't, some other nerd we know does!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Tuggie said:


> This is such a great way to deal. I love us nerds, we have the answer to everything. If we don't, some other nerd we know does!


how does one fix the crypto market? asking for a friend....


----------



## JayUn PE

Tuggie said:


> This is such a great way to deal. I love us nerds, we have the answer to everything. If we don't, some other nerd we know does!


LOL it's been a while since hearing engineers called nerds. Back in college, the campus I was on had predominantly engineering and pharmacy students. We used to call each other enginerds and pharmageeks. Sadly that's where the rivalry ended as we'd hit our books and not each other .


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayUn PE said:


> LOL it's been a while since hearing engineers called nerds. Back in college, the campus I was on had predominantly engineering and pharmacy students. We used to call each other enginerds and pharmageeks. Sadly that's where the rivalry ended as we'd hit our books and not each other .


my first thought was "who had time to sit around and come up with that retort? this mechanics homework isn't going to finish itself!"


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Tmanwatery said:


> is today the day?


My spidey senses tell me that we are working ourselves up over nothing. Next week. Results will be released next week.


----------



## JayUn PE

civilrobot said:


> I received my results on a Thursday back in December 2019.


Got my April 2011 results 2:30PM Friday of Memorial Day weekend. My office productivity from 2:30PM to 5:00PM was nil, maybe negative if there's such a thing lol. The drinking commenced when I got home wellllllllll into the holiday weekend. I'm hoping everyone waiting for results here get to experience that awesome sensation.


----------



## mobius160

Tmanwatery said:


> that's just rude of them to release the results in the morning knowing bars aren't open when results would be posted.
> 
> Yes, my existence here is for comedic relief


I keep a stocked bar and enough whiskey to kill multiple people in my apartment. I'd just need to run to the grocery store for mixers and limes.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

JayUn PE said:


> Got my April 2011 results 2:30PM Friday of Memorial Day weekend. My office productivity from 2:30PM to 5:00PM was nil, maybe negative if there's such a thing lol. The drinking commenced when I got home wellllllllll into the holiday weekend. I'm hoping everyone waiting for results here get to experience that awesome sensation.


This is the dream. Either have a 3-day long bonfire with it built upon the ashes of the MUTCD or have a 3-day bender hugging your pillow in one hand with a bottle of vodka in the other.


----------



## JayUn PE

Tmanwatery said:


> This is the dream. Either have a 3-day long bonfire with it built upon the ashes of the MUTCD or have a 3-day bender hugging your pillow in one hand with a bottle of vodka in the other.


Couldn't go bonfire (though the thought had crossed my mind multiple times) on my reference manuals as multiple folks in my office called dibs on them for when they had to take the PE exam.


----------



## mobius160

I wouldn't mind results Thursday/Friday of this week. Have a crawfish boil and a baseball game to celebrate/take my mind off it with.


----------



## mobius160

JayUn PE said:


> Couldn't go bonfire (though the thought had crossed my mind multiple times) on my reference manuals as multiple folks in my office called dibs on them for when they had to take the PE exam.


I have to return mine to the state library if I passed. Shame


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I passed the PE exam back in Oct 2018. To this day I use my reference manual and course notes regularly as references. Maybe consider not burning it.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

If I pass, I should sell my resources. I have so many practice exams. But I wouldn't try to make a lot of money on them. Just want to get rid of them. First, I'll check to see if the new guy wants them. We're hiring someone who doesn't have his PE. Pretty sure he will be encouraged to get it. I'm keeping my codes. I can always use those for design reviews and claims. I don't design.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

And if I don't pass, I'll just get back to it. Register, and get back to practicing problems. There are a couple of practice problem books I could buy. Just gotta get stronger in those subjects that I need to work on. Ya'll know the drill.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Whenever the thread hits this point, it always feels like we're prisoners, dreaming about the day we get out lol


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I passed the PE exam back in Oct 2018. To this day I use my reference manual and course notes regularly as references. Maybe consider not burning it.


Only ones I plan on are ones like the MUTCD where my state has its own modified one available online.


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> Whenever the thread hits this point, it always feels like we're prisoners, dreaming about the day we get out lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@JayKay PE this is so accurate!


----------



## Liz06

JayKay PE said:


>


Can't stop laughing! hahaha So funny!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

So @JayKay PE ....do you have like severe IBS? Is your side job in proctology? Really curious.... Sorry if this has been covered before and I missed it.


----------



## 5 to 9

Tmanwatery said:


> is today the day?


Highly doubtful. 

Maybe tomorrow at the absolute earliest, but next week is more realistic.


----------



## JayKay PE

MeowMeow said:


> So @JayKay PE ....do you have like severe IBS? Is your side job in proctology? Really curious.... Sorry if this has been covered before and I missed it.


You'll have to ask @DuranDuran. They know all my secrets.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

If I pass, I am probably going to start studying for Seismic and Surveying to get the CA PE. However...I have an interview for a possible contracting gig today and I hope I passed so I can actually do the contracting gig on top of my regular job. And well....if I failed I will cry in the corner whilst hugging my dog for a good few hours and then get together another study plan. Hurts to even think about it.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

TMI BUT When I get anxiety it is physical. And by physical I mean  This morning it started and my husband was like, "what did you eat". Then I realized I was on here reading all these post yesterday. haha Here we go~


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow said:


> So @JayKay PE ....do you have like severe IBS? Is your side job in proctology? Really curious.... Sorry if this has been covered before and I missed it.


As above, so below. The knowledge you seek lies therein. Join us if you dare 









EB Mafia


Looking to see if there would be any interest in starting up an EB Mafia game? For those who haven’t heard of it, you basically have a few players who are secretly members of the mafia, and they try to eliminate all the other players before being discovered. RULES: Welcome to EB Mafia! Below...




engineerboards.com


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HeidiofAZ said:


> TMI BUT When I get anxiety it is physical. And by physical I mean  This morning it started and my husband was like, "what did you eat". Then I realized I was on here reading all these post yesterday. haha Here we go~


I am the same way


----------



## DLD PE

HeidiofAZ said:


> TMI BUT When I get anxiety it is physical. And by physical I mean  This morning it started and my husband was like, "what did you eat". Then I realized I was on here reading all these post yesterday. haha Here we go~


You're correct. TMI this close to lunch, especially when your employer is footing the bill for Hattie B's Hot Chicken!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

HeidiofAZ said:


> TMI BUT When I get anxiety it is physical. And by physical I mean


Same.
"Nervous stomach"


----------



## MeowMeow PE

DuranDuran said:


> You're correct. TMI this close to lunch, especially when your employer is footing the bill for Hattie B's Hot Chicken!


Hattie B's is gonna do the same thing to you as the nerves do to us.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

DuranDuran said:


> You're correct. TMI this close to lunch, especially when your employer is footing the bill for Hattie B's Hot Chicken!


omg my Favorite place!! Jealousy has ensued......


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow said:


> Hattie B's is gonna do the same thing to you as the nerves do to us.


Funny, but true.


----------



## djl PE

HeidiofAZ said:


> omg my Favorite place!! Jealousy has ensued......


Eugene's is far superior! I will not be convinced otherwise. 

...although I'm not sure of their footprint so many of you may not know about it.


----------



## Wingineer

I just wanna save 30% on seals and stamps is that too much to ask?


----------



## JayUn PE

Reading latest posts while eating tamales with hot sauce for lunch.


----------



## leggo PE

Dude, not even a month has passed since I sat for the two hellish days of the S.E. Exam. I haven’t checked NCEES once, which is mildly surprising to me. However, I still feel like I have at least 3 weeks left in my wait, but that’s only based on me always expecting results in mid-June. I’m kind of at peace that I’ve failed both! Now to assess whether I will attempt again in the fall, or focus on some other things...


----------



## djl PE

djl said:


> Eugene's is far superior! I will not be convinced otherwise.
> 
> ...although I'm not sure of their footprint so many of you may not know about it.


yep Birmingham only. Disregard, unless you're in or near here and like hot chicken... in which case get some Eugene's while you're here.


----------



## PoopSmith

I bought a small bottle of makers mark that I was going to drink after the test, but i ended up so tired i just passed out. Now its gonna be my results day bottle, for better or worse...


----------



## realms17

results are NOT out


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

realms17 said:


> results are NOT out


I don't believe you, I'm gonna go check myself....... yaaaaa they're still not out yet. *slowly puts the bottle back down*


----------



## Desertratwithcats

The wait is killing me! For those that have already been through this... what is the likelihood of happening to refresh your NCEES dashboard and see the results before the email comes through? I have been leaving my email and the NCEES dashboard open constantly since yesterday and I keep refreshing.... have some actually seen it by obsessive refreshing before the email triggers?


----------



## Vel_Kumar

Desertratwithcats said:


> The wait is killing me! For those that have already been through this... what is the likelihood of happening to refresh your NCEES dashboard and see the results before the email comes through? I have been leaving my email and the NCEES dashboard open constantly since yesterday and I keep refreshing.... have some actually seen it by obsessive refreshing before the email triggers?


I'm sailing in the same boat. Just looking for a ETA, so that I can hold myself and get ready. From yesterday I can't stop thinking about it. This is horrible. I need to work on my patience. The last January quicker turn around making me to expect the result sooner than 5/6 weeks.


----------



## djl PE

Vel_Kumar said:


> From yesterday I can't stop thinking about it.


Me too. I dun goofed but I couldn't help it.


----------



## SoVA Eng

Desertratwithcats said:


> The wait is killing me! For those that have already been through this... what is the likelihood of happening to refresh your NCEES dashboard and see the results before the email comes through? I have been leaving my email and the NCEES dashboard open constantly since yesterday and I keep refreshing.... have some actually seen it by obsessive refreshing before the email triggers?


Well, I took it in October and other states started rolling out a few hours before VA, so I was hitting F5 on repeat for a few hours. Ended up seeing the red fail before the email came through.


----------



## Desertratwithcats

SoVA Eng said:


> Well, I took it in October and other states started rolling out a few hours before VA, so I was hitting F5 on repeat for a few hours. Ended up seeing the red fail before the email came through.


Thanks, good to know. So F5 on the dashboard isn't futile...


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Desertratwithcats said:


> Thanks, good to know. So F5 on the dashboard isn't futile...


honestly I just hit F5 on this forum because I figure someone will check in. LOL


----------



## 5 to 9

Desertratwithcats said:


> The wait is killing me! For those that have already been through this... what is the likelihood of happening to refresh your NCEES dashboard and see the results before the email comes through? I have been leaving my email and the NCEES dashboard open constantly since yesterday and I keep refreshing.... have some actually seen it by obsessive refreshing before the email triggers?


Several months ago I was spamming that F5 refresh and during one of those refreshes, the red “FAILED” letters appeared in all caps on MyNCEES page. I was gutted. 

One minute later, I receive an email from NCEES saying “Your Results have arrived! Come take a look!”

It was a day to say the least


----------



## kimberlite PE

Desertratwithcats said:


> Thanks, good to know. So F5 on the dashboard isn't futile...


It might sting a little more though than if you prepared and gathered yourself before opening the email. If you hit F5 for an hour or so and all of a sudde-BAM YOU FAILED


----------



## kimberlite PE

5 to 9 said:


> Several months ago I was spamming that F5 refresh and during one of those refreshes, the red “FAILED” letters appeared in all caps on MyNCEES page. I was gutted.
> 
> One minute later, I receive an email from NCEES saying “Your Results have arrived! Come take a look!”
> 
> It was a day to say the least


Yeah this lol
Ouchie


----------



## teab

Has anyone tried hitting F5?????asking for a friend...I hear if it is hit enough times then NCEES releases the results........


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Well, maybe tomorrow will be the day....


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

MeowMeow said:


> Well, maybe tomorrow will be the day....


Or the next day...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tmanwatery said:


> Or the next day...


Or June 11.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Or June 11.


No bad! We no want to hear about June results. These results shall not taint my birth month


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tmanwatery said:


> No bad! We no want to hear about June results. These results shall not taint my birth month


Mine will. June 11 is a best guess for my test.


----------



## realms17

Did any of you guys that took AEI still failed the PE Civil Structural?


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

realms17 said:


> Did any of you guys that took AEI or EET still failed the PE Civil Structural?


Me! However I ran out of time studying the afternoon portion and was not prepared. I thought their afternoon portion of prep was not as good and I had a hard time following.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

1973Olds98 said:


> Anyone too scared to open the [email protected] email, whenever it arrives and just days later start looking at the State License Lookup to see if it eventually shows one as a PE? That way if after a few weeks still not showing probably means you failed, but if you pass, praise the lord! That way you do not have to risk seeing that horrifying red "FAIL" on the NCEES and figure out in a more dignified manner. LOL. However, you may have to be willing to wait days/weeks longer as I have no idea how quickly after receiving a PASS result the State Board updates the license lookup. Just do not know if I am brave enough to face that red FAIL again, if it happens!








Some States require another step between passing and getting a license, so I'm not sure it's applicable to all 55 jurisdictions. And I doubt anyone has the willpower to wait that long knowing the results are right there. 




JayUn PE said:


> LOL it's been a while since hearing engineers called nerds. Back in college, the campus I was on had predominantly engineering and pharmacy students. We used to call each other enginerds and pharmageeks. Sadly that's where the rivalry ended as we'd hit our books and not each other .


Which school was this? I'm trying to think of schools that are primarily known for engineering and pharmacy and I'm drawing a blank.



Tmanwatery said:


> is today the day?


It's 10:17 PM edt right now and I can safely say: No.



civilrobot said:


> Whenever the thread hits this point, it always feels like we're prisoners, dreaming about the day we get out lol










HeidiofAZ said:


> TMI BUT When I get anxiety it is physical. And by physical I mean  This morning it started and my husband was like, "what did you eat". Then I realized I was on here reading all these post yesterday. haha Here we go~



Have you tried the spam thread:








April 2021 15k Spam Thread


Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...




engineerboards.com







leggo PE said:


> Dude, not even a month has passed since I sat for the two hellish days of the S.E. Exam. I haven’t checked NCEES once, which is mildly surprising to me.


You've been through this already plenty of times. You know the drill.



Desertratwithcats said:


> The wait is killing me! For those that have already been through this... what is the likelihood of happening to refresh your NCEES dashboard and see the results before the email comes through? I have been leaving my email and the NCEES dashboard open constantly since yesterday and I keep refreshing.... have some actually seen it by obsessive refreshing before the email triggers?


At this stage of the wait? Near zero.
It's a different story after States start releasing. Some people see it on the dashboard up to 30 min before they get the email, some people get the email first, despite the constant F5'ing.
Anecdotally it seems to vary by State. With some States getting the email simultaneous with the dashboard updating, and other States sending the email later. The emails all generally come from NCEES so one wouldn't expect there to be a difference, but there at least appears to be one.



Desertratwithcats said:


> Thanks, good to know. So F5 on the dashboard isn't futile...


It's not futile after the first release. It's sort of pointless right now.



HeidiofAZ said:


> honestly I just hit F5 on this forum because I figure someone will check in. LOL








Honestly, this thread will probably be the first place that it gets reported. In the past people get the email, check the dashboard, then post here within a couple minutes.
I've never heard of someone F5'ing and being the first (nationwide) to see results.



kimberlite said:


> It might sting a little more though than if you prepared and gathered yourself before opening the email. If you hit F5 for an hour or so and all of a sudde-BAM YOU FAILED


I had to go through this process twice. There were two days between the initial release and when Maryland finally releases. It was hell. Time stands still. You're wracked with stress and unable to do anything beyond basic existence. That period is literally the worst part of this whole process. @leggo PE

During those ~48 hrs I was F5'ing every couple minutes. I was ready to accept that a red or green box could appear at any moment.
At one point I had to use the restroom. I F5'ed. Nothing new. Left my office, locked the door and walked down the hall. Not even 45 seconds later I got the email.
There was this weird sense of calm. It was at peace with whatever fate had for me. I finished what I had to do without any urgency. Washed my hands. Walked back to the office, unlocked the door, walked in and closed it behind me. Sat in my chair, logged on, readied myself, took a deep breath and hit F5.

I passed.

I sat in my chair feeling elated and stress free for the first time in over a year. I took a few minutes to absorb it all and calm down. And then sent messages to a few close ones before talking to others in the office.

The rest of the day was great. I didn't get any work done, but it was still great.



teab said:


> Has anyone tried hitting F5?????asking for a friend...I hear if it is hit enough times then NCEES releases the results........


Or it looks like a DDOS attack and it crashes the site. _Seriously, please *don't* do this!_



Tmanwatery said:


> No bad! We no want to hear about June results. These results shall not taint my birth month


Remind me again if you're in Pennsylvania, Georgia, or Hawaii? Because mid-June is totally in play for the PE in those States.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

RBHeadge PE said:


> Some States require another step between passing and getting a license, so I'm not sure it's applicable to all 55 jurisdictions. And I doubt anyone has the willpower to wait that long knowing the results are right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Which school was this? I'm trying to think of schools that are primarily known for engineering and pharmacy and I'm drawing a blank.
> 
> 
> It's 10:17 PM edt right now and I can safely say: No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the spam thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2021 15k Spam Thread
> 
> 
> Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been through this already plenty of times. You know the drill.
> 
> 
> At this stage of the wait? Near zero.
> It's a different story after States start releasing. Some people see it on the dashboard up to 30 min before they get the email, some people get the email first, despite the constant F5'ing.
> Anecdotally it seems to vary by State. With some States getting the email simultaneous with the dashboard updating, and other States sending the email later. The emails all generally come from NCEES so one wouldn't expect there to be a difference, but there at least appears to be one.
> 
> 
> It's not futile after the first release. It's sort of pointless right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, this thread will probably be the first place that it gets reported. In the past people get the email, check the dashboard, then post here within a couple minutes.
> I've never heard of someone F5'ing and being the first (nationwide) to see results.
> 
> 
> I had to go through this process twice. There were two days between the initial release and when Maryland finally releases. It was hell. Time stands still. You're wracked with stress and unable to do anything beyond basic existence. That period is literally the worst part of this whole process. @leggo PE
> 
> During those ~48 hrs I was F5'ing every couple minutes. I was ready to accept that a red or green box could appear at any moment.
> At one point I had to use the restroom. I F5'ed. Nothing new. Left my office, locked the door and walked down the hall. Not even 45 seconds later I got the email.
> There was this weird sense of calm. It was at peace with whatever fate had for me. I finished what I had to do without any urgency. Washed my hands. Walked back to the office, unlocked the door, walked in and closed it behind me. Sat in my chair, logged on, readied myself, took a deep breath and hit F5.
> 
> I passed.
> 
> I sat in my chair feeling elated and stress free for the first time in over a year. I took a few minutes to absorb it all and calm down. And then sent messages to a few close ones before talking to others in the office.
> 
> The rest of the day was great. I didn't get any work done, but it was still great.
> 
> 
> Or it looks like a DDOS attack and it crashes the site. _Seriously, please *don't* do this!_
> 
> 
> Remind me again if you're in Pennsylvania, Georgia, or Hawaii? Because mid-June is totally in play for the PE in those States.


Hero reply. 


But alas....


----------



## 5 to 9

realms17 said:


> Did any of you guys that took AEI or EET still failed the PE Civil Structural?


I took EET for Civil Structural. Although I don’t have my results yet, I will say it was a great study tool for the afternoon portion. However, whether questions on the exam matched up with the material in EET was hit or miss


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Some States require another step between passing and getting a license, so I'm not sure it's applicable to all 55 jurisdictions. And I doubt anyone has the willpower to wait that long knowing the results are right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Which school was this? I'm trying to think of schools that are primarily known for engineering and pharmacy and I'm drawing a blank.
> 
> 
> It's 10:17 PM edt right now and I can safely say: No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the spam thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2021 15k Spam Thread
> 
> 
> Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been through this already plenty of times. You know the drill.
> 
> 
> At this stage of the wait? Near zero.
> It's a different story after States start releasing. Some people see it on the dashboard up to 30 min before they get the email, some people get the email first, despite the constant F5'ing.
> Anecdotally it seems to vary by State. With some States getting the email simultaneous with the dashboard updating, and other States sending the email later. The emails all generally come from NCEES so one wouldn't expect there to be a difference, but there at least appears to be one.
> 
> 
> It's not futile after the first release. It's sort of pointless right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, this thread will probably be the first place that it gets reported. In the past people get the email, check the dashboard, then post here within a couple minutes.
> I've never heard of someone F5'ing and being the first (nationwide) to see results.
> 
> 
> I had to go through this process twice. There were two days between the initial release and when Maryland finally releases. It was hell. Time stands still. You're wracked with stress and unable to do anything beyond basic existence. That period is literally the worst part of this whole process. @leggo PE
> 
> During those ~48 hrs I was F5'ing every couple minutes. I was ready to accept that a red or green box could appear at any moment.
> At one point I had to use the restroom. I F5'ed. Nothing new. Left my office, locked the door and walked down the hall. Not even 45 seconds later I got the email.
> There was this weird sense of calm. It was at peace with whatever fate had for me. I finished what I had to do without any urgency. Washed my hands. Walked back to the office, unlocked the door, walked in and closed it behind me. Sat in my chair, logged on, readied myself, took a deep breath and hit F5.
> 
> I passed.
> 
> I sat in my chair feeling elated and stress free for the first time in over a year. I took a few minutes to absorb it all and calm down. And then sent messages to a few close ones before talking to others in the office.
> 
> The rest of the day was great. I didn't get any work done, but it was still great.
> 
> 
> Or it looks like a DDOS attack and it crashes the site. _Seriously, please *don't* do this!_
> 
> 
> Remind me again if you're in Pennsylvania, Georgia, or Hawaii? Because mid-June is totally in play for the PE in those States.


Thankfully moved from the "commonwealth" of Pennsylvania to sweet sweet sales taxless Delaware!


----------



## enginear19

In case anyone wondered if today would be the day.... it’s possible


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

enginear19 said:


> In case anyone wondered if today would be the day.... it’s possibleView attachment 21876


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> Thankfully moved from the "commonwealth" of Pennsylvania to sweet sweet sales taxless Delaware!


Ohh, the State where I buy all my alcohol.
You'll get the results on day 1 or 2.


----------



## JayUn PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Which school was this? I'm trying to think of schools that are primarily known for engineering and pharmacy and I'm drawing a blank.


Rutgers University (Busch Campus)


----------



## DLD PE

Just about every school has pharmacists. It's part of college. In high school, the guy who could "get" things and make the best cocktails was called "the pharmacist."


----------



## Desertratwithcats

kimberlite said:


> Yeah this lol
> Ouchie


Ehhh yeah fair point haha.

Maybe it was the sleep last night, but I'm much calmer today. I'll trust the process and the vets, when the email comes (or this sub reports it), I'll find out. Definitely the quick January 2021 turnaround and the "date change" on the dashboard had me all riled up, but now that it's been more than a day since that date change I think I have more confidence that they're following the more "typical" April release timeframe. Just gotta keep my mind off it!

Now, by saying this, I could also be totally jinxing it and then they'll DEFINITELY come out today lol. only time will tell


----------



## Vel_Kumar

NO RESULTS YET!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Vel_Kumar said:


> NO RESULTS YET!


The day is still young and so was I at the beginning of this but my hair is starting to say otherwise.


----------



## 5 to 9

This is the only day I can post this


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Desertratwithcats said:


> Now, by saying this, I could also be totally jinxing it and then they'll DEFINITELY come out today lol. only time will tell


If it were to come out this week then today would be the day. For no other reason than I'm going to be out enjoying my vacation today - totally separated from my phone for a few hours, and with no ability to make a map for much of the day.

I still don't think it's happening this week.


----------



## 5 to 9

Tmanwatery said:


> The day is still young and so was I at the beginning of this but my hair is starting to say otherwise.


Sad day 

I doubt anything is coming out this week. Judging from previous April exams, results usually come out between Tuesday through Thursday on the 5th or 6th week after the exam. I’m thinking next week is a realistic possibility given the date change on MyNCEES this week and the reduced number of test takers due to Covid


----------



## SoVA Eng

The more time goes on, the more I realize it will probably happen next week...right in time for Memorial Day so I can drink my sorrows away....all weekend


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

5 to 9 said:


> Sad day
> 
> I doubt anything is coming out this week. Judging from previous April exams, results usually come out between Tuesday through Thursday on the 5th or 6th week after the exam. I’m thinking next week is a realistic possibility given the date change on MyNCEES this week and the reduced number of test takers due to Covid


I'd love for it to come out next Thursday or Friday but farther back in the thread, you'll see my justification of why I thought this week. At this point, I just want it before June so my one coworker owes me a beer, bet him they'd come out before memorial day while he says after.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If it were to come out this week then today would be the day. For no other reason than I'm going to be out enjoying my vacation today - totally separated from my phone for a few hours, and with no ability to make a map for much of the day.
> 
> I still don't think it happening this week.


Comes back from a pleasant day of vacation to half the nation replying to the suck about passing, failing, and cut scores.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

JayUn PE said:


> Rutgers University (Busch Campus)


R U RAH RAH...sorry...fellow alumni


----------



## JayUn PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> R U RAH RAH...sorry...fellow alumni


I am praying Coach Schianno turns the football team around. Last season was definitely a step up from Chris Ash.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> If it were to come out this week then today would be the day. For no other reason than I'm going to be out enjoying my vacation today - totally separated from my phone for a few hours, and with no ability to make a map for much of the day.
> 
> I still don't think it's happening this week.


I totally agree with you. I think it will happen next Thursday. 

If we don't get results by 12 noon EST today, it's not happening.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

civilrobot said:


> I totally agree with you. I think it will happen next Thursday.
> 
> If we don't get results by 12 noon EST today, it's not happening.


I'm voting we get results on Tuesday. I got my red FAILED last December on a Tuesday  And it was at 8:30AM so of course it ruined my entire workday and it was already too late to call in sick. Do'h!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> There were two days between the initial release and when Maryland finally releases. It was hell. Time stands still. You're wracked with stress and unable to do anything beyond basic existence. That period is literally the worst part of this whole process. @leggo PE


Try waiting over a weekend. 

It was seriously the most hell I've ever been through.


----------



## txjennah PE

Thankfully did not have to wait a weekend. Texas is usually a first-day release state, but on my passing attempt, the scores were released on a state holiday. I went to bed that night, accepting my fate, woke up the next morning to the green button....happy, happy day.


----------



## 5 to 9

HeidiofAZ said:


> I'm voting we get results on Tuesday. I got my red FAILED last December on a Tuesday  And it was at 8:30AM so of course it ruined my entire workday and it was already too late to call in sick. Do'h!


Same here! My productivity that day was null and void. Then when I got my red FAILED notice... I don't know if it's possible to have negative productivity, but that was definitely me that day


----------



## 5 to 9

txjennah PE said:


> Thankfully did not have to wait a weekend. Texas is usually a first-day release state, but on my passing attempt, the scores were released on a state holiday. I went to bed that night, accepting my fate, woke up the next morning to the green button....happy, happy day.


Was that when George H. W. Bush passed away? I recall that day vividly. All the prospective Texas engineers on here were going crazy that all the other states were getting their results except them! That and people panic calling the Texas Board office and not getting a response back haha


----------



## txjennah PE

5 to 9 said:


> Was that when George H. W. Bush passed away? I recall that day vividly. All the prospective Texas engineers on here were going crazy that all the other states were getting their results except them! That and people panic calling the Texas Board office and not getting a response back haha


LMAO yes!!! Figures that Texas would shut down for that. I was definitely one of the people calling the state board that day


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

HeidiofAZ said:


> I'm voting we get results on Tuesday. I got my red FAILED last December on a Tuesday  And it was at 8:30AM so of course it ruined my entire workday and it was already too late to call in sick. Do'h!


I wish the results were posted towards the end of the work day. Then you can leave after a productive day at work and either cry or celebrate or do both. I kinda hate that they come out early to mid morning. 

I got mine at 10:55 AM EST on a Thursday in December 2019.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I got my PE fail and pass in mid morning. SE came in the afternoon last time, I think?


----------



## txjennah PE

I failed my first two attempts, and those results rolled in around 1 PM CST...definitely didn't have any bandwidth for the rest of the day.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

JayUn PE said:


> I am praying Coach Schianno turns the football team around. Last season was definitely a step up from Chris Ash.


Same - I was there for the first round of Schiano and it was actually fun to go/watch the games. And to be fair - my 6am bowel movement would have been a step up from Chris Ash. What an embarrassment that was...


----------



## SoVA Eng

civilrobot said:


> I wish the results were posted towards the end of the work day. Then you can leave after a productive day at work and either cry or celebrate or do both. I kinda hate that they come out early to mid morning.
> 
> I got mine at 10:55 AM EST on a Thursday in December 2019.


Same. I got mine around 10 or 10:30 and sat in my office until I could compose myself. i then just walked out and texted my boss when I got home telling him I had failed and I needed to take a breather. He was totally cool with it. I would much rather find at the end of the day.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

SoVA Eng said:


> Same. I got mine around 10 or 10:30 and sat in my office until I could compose myself. i then just walked out and texted my boss when I got home telling him I had failed and I needed to take a breather. He was totally cool with it. I would much rather find at the end of the day.


I've said it'd be nice if they'd give us a one-week warning so we could plan accordingly with our bosses. Ya, the suspense would suck, but at least you could plan to take the day off beforehand.


----------



## Vel_Kumar

Tmanwatery said:


> I've said it'd be nice if they'd give us a one-week warning so we could plan accordingly with our bosses. Ya, the suspense would suck, but at least you could plan to take the day off beforehand.


Exactly the same thing i was discussing, At-least at 50% work and 75% work over, they can set a revised expected date, instead of just saying 8-10 weeks statement.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Try waiting over a weekend.
> 
> It was seriously the most hell I've ever been through.


My first wait was TWO WEEKS long! 

Fourteen long days. 

With TWO weekends in between!


----------



## Rburd PE

Just found out I have an employee review early next week. This could be great timing. Or it could be terrible timing. My stomach hurts


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My first wait was TWO WEEKS long!
> 
> Fourteen long days.
> 
> With TWO weekends in between!


Aren't you supposed to be vacationing today and AWAY from your phone/electronics?!?!?!


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Rburd said:


> Just found out I have an employee review early next week. This could be great timing. Or it could be terrible timing. My stomach hurts


Oye the anxiety!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Guys, I'm so stressed I'm ready to make a career change. If anyone knows of any other careers that are super easy and I only have to work 32 hours a week (ok I'll even do 40 hours if there's no stress) and I don't have to go back to school but can make at least $65k/year (in the midwest) plus benefits please let me know k thanks.


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow said:


> Guys, I'm so stressed I'm ready to make a career change. If anyone knows of any other careers that are super easy and I only have to work 32 hours a week (ok I'll even do 40 hours if there's no stress) and I don't have to go back to school but can make at least $65k/year (in the midwest) plus benefits please let me know k thanks.


Truck driving school. I looked into this after I took my first timed practice exam. And I'm not bashing truck driving school or truck drivers at all. It's just the first thing that came to mind at the time. And yeah, you're going to work more than 32 hours I'm guessing...and no, you won't make $65K and I don't know if you even get benefits. Ok it was a bad example. 

I heard surgical tech school takes a year and it starts out paying well.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow said:


> Guys, I'm so stressed I'm ready to make a career change. If anyone knows of any other careers that are super easy and I only have to work 32 hours a week (ok I'll even do 40 hours if there's no stress) and I don't have to go back to school but can make at least $65k/year (in the midwest) plus benefits please let me know k thanks.


Don't know what field you're in, but sounds like you just need a less stressful engineering job. Get one with a huge corporation that produces an inconsequential product.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Don't know what field you're in, but sounds like you just need a less stressful engineering job. Get one with a huge corporation that produces an inconsequential product.


I'm in structural....are you saying not all engineering jobs are stressful?! I just assume most are haha


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

MeowMeow said:


> I'm in structural....are you saying not all engineering jobs are stressful?! I just assume most are haha


My job isn't stressful. I technically don't even need a PE but I feel like I should get it to be a manager. (also structural background)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

My current job isn't stressful ... although I still manage to stress myself out sometimes.
Previous jobs had varying levels of stress.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> Aren't you supposed to be vacationing today and AWAY from your phone/electronics?!?!?!


I had a short period between escape rooms where I could use my phone.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I had a short period between escape rooms where I could use my phone.


so you escape or run out of time?


----------



## SoVA Eng

MeowMeow said:


> I'm in structural....are you saying not all engineering jobs are stressful?! I just assume most are haha


I'm in structural also. Somehow I lucked out and found an awesome company. Very small, but not stressful at all (yet). I guess that could change the more responsibilities they give me, but I have been here for 2.5 years and can count on one hand the number of times I've had to stay late to finish a job. 

I remember going through the interview process with this company and 3 others at the time before I moved and one company said a typical work week is 50 hrs....I straight up declined and told them I don't want to work that much, i have a life and he told me that all companies are working at least 50 hrs/week and if they tell you otherwise they're lying....Took another companies offer and I feel like I hit the jackpot. Not stressful, they're so laid back, family oriented.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> so you escape or run out of time?


We escaped.


----------



## JayUn PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We escaped.


Something about me having to pay to make me critically think during off-work hours  doesn't tickle my fancy .


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran said:


> Truck driving school. I looked into this after I took my first timed practice exam. And I'm not bashing truck driving school or truck drivers at all. It's just the first thing that came to mind at the time. And yeah, you're going to work more than 32 hours I'm guessing...and no, you won't make $65K and I don't know if you even get benefits. Ok it was a bad example.
> 
> I heard surgical tech school takes a year and it starts out paying well.


I just remember a clip from The Soup years back about truck driving school and how the drivers get only 2 weeks of training. "So the next time you see a truck driver barreling down the highway at 80 mph, just remember they had only two weeks of training."

My grandpa drove trucks and it sounded like long, exhausting work.


----------



## txjennah PE

SoVA Eng said:


> I'm in structural also. Somehow I lucked out and found an awesome company. Very small, but not stressful at all (yet). I guess that could change the more responsibilities they give me, but I have been here for 2.5 years and can count on one hand the number of times I've had to stay late to finish a job.
> 
> I remember going through the interview process with this company and 3 others at the time before I moved and one company said a typical work week is 50 hrs....I straight up declined and told them I don't want to work that much, i have a life and he told me that all companies are working at least 50 hrs/week and if they tell you otherwise they're lying....Took another companies offer and I feel like I hit the jackpot. Not stressful, they're so laid back, family oriented.


I'm glad you declined! Eff that. Life is too short. I get a lot of validation from my work and it's important to me, but my off-time and my family is equally as important.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Well I slept horribly. I guess the end is nigh.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm glad you declined! Eff that. Life is too short. I get a lot of validation from my work and it's important to me, but my off-time and my family is equally as important.


Yeah, I mean, I might have the occasional 50+ hour week, but it is def not the norm where I work, unless you WANT to work that much.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Yeah, I mean, I might have the occasional 50+ hour week, but it is def not the norm where I work, unless you WANT to work that much.


Same. I had a crazy deadline last month that required some pretty long days....but thankfully that is the exception and not the norm.


----------



## djl PE

civilrobot said:


> Well I slept horribly. I guess the end is nigh.


I normally have no problems with sleep - but Tuesday night I slept absolutely horrendously, and then the date thing happened on myNCEES.. I was sure I was going to be crushed that day, but nope. I resigned this week at some point yesterday and feel fairly calm going in to the weekend.


----------



## 5 to 9

SoVA Eng said:


> I'm in structural also. Somehow I lucked out and found an awesome company. Very small, but not stressful at all (yet). I guess that could change the more responsibilities they give me, but I have been here for 2.5 years and can count on one hand the number of times I've had to stay late to finish a job.
> 
> I remember going through the interview process with this company and 3 others at the time before I moved and one company said a typical work week is 50 hrs....I straight up declined and told them I don't want to work that much, i have a life and he told me that all companies are working at least 50 hrs/week and if they tell you otherwise they're lying....Took another companies offer and I feel like I hit the jackpot. Not stressful, they're so laid back, family oriented.


I’m glad you found a job that respects your work/life balance! That’s so valuable these days given how overworked we are as engineers. I kind of wish I had your job haha

Last week for the first time in my life, I clocked in an 80-hour workweek. A personal record and the longest (worst) one of my career


----------



## SoVA Eng

5 to 9 said:


> I’m glad you found a job that respects your work/life balance! That’s so valuable these days given how overworked we are as engineers. I kind of wish I had your job haha
> 
> Last week for the first time in my life, I clocked in an 80-hour workweek. A personal record and the longest (worst) one of my career


80 hrs?! wow


----------



## 5 to 9

SoVA Eng said:


> 80 hrs?! wow


It definitely wasn't fun. It was a 7-day workweek, with one of those days requiring a site visit where the contractor kept messing up. I didn't get home that day until 11 PM


----------



## 5 to 9

In lighter news, I've got $5 USD on results being released next Thursday the 27th of May! I'm not a statistician, but safe to say, the over/under is probably anywhere between 1 day to never


----------



## rafsan06

I am guessing either May 27th or June 3rd. Hoping for May 25th....


----------



## Engineerbabu

Looking at the last 4 years, the results were always out before June, so the chances are PE will be out next week and SE can take forever lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Engineerbabu said:


> Looking at the last 4 years, the results were always out before June, so the chances are PE will be out next week and SE can take forever lol
> View attachment 21885


At least I know I will enjoy my 3 day weekend in ignorant bliss!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

5 to 9 said:


> In lighter news, I've got $5 USD on results being released next Thursday the 27th of May! I'm not a statistician, but safe to say, the over/under is probably anywhere between 1 day to never


ayyy i got a beer riding on results before memorial day. Cheap bastard said it has to be a miller lite though.


----------



## rafsan06

Engineerbabu said:


> Looking at the last 4 years, the results were always out before June, so the chances are PE will be out next week and SE can take forever lol
> View attachment 21885


Lol. They can post the SE during Christmas for all I care


----------



## Rburd PE

civilrobot said:


> Well I slept horribly. I guess the end is nigh.


Melatonin is my new best friend lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

rafsan06 said:


> Lol. They can post the SE during Christmas for all I care


No.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> I'm in structural....are you saying not all engineering jobs are stressful?! I just assume most are haha


Nuke here. My current job is completely stress free. I work a standard 40 hr week. Okay, technically I work a 5-4-9 AWS schedule, but it averages out to 40hr/wk). And it's a flexible self-decided schedule. OT is infrequent and paid.

OTOH, my last job was over 60+hr/wk. Mandatory work hours, OT was unpaid. I was constantly stressed and had a chronic ulcer for over a year. I once had a three week period where I worked 18 hr days for three weeks straight. 

I don't work in commercial power either. The guys I know who work in NPPs have long hours.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Engineerbabu said:


> Looking at the last 4 years, the results were always out before June, so the chances are PE will be out next week and SE can take forever lol
> View attachment 21885


I have meetings all day long on May 26 and May 27. So that sucks.


----------



## leggo PE

I very much oppose the SE exam results being released at Christmas...


----------



## kimberlite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nuke here. My current job is completely stress free. I work a standard 40 hr week. Okay, technically I work a 5-4-9 AWS schedule, but it averages out to 40hr/wk). And it's a flexible self-decided schedule. OT is infrequent and paid.
> 
> OTOH, my last job was over 60+hr/wk. Mandatory work hours, OT was unpaid. I was constantly stressed and had a chronic ulcer for over a year. I once had a three week period where I worked 18 hr days for three weeks straight.
> 
> I don't work in commercial power either. The guys I know who work in NPPs have long hours.


Sidetrack from the exam... I am 99% convinced I want to switch from civil into nuke in some capacity. I am planning on getting into a master's program in the next 6 months. I live reasonably close to Idaho Falls and am leaning towards maybe more of a research-oriented role, as I'm thoroughly bored with status quo things that have a defined process and outcome (i.e. all of civil engineering). 
Either that, or I find some magical goldilocks job that somehow combines civil/geological/nuclear. 

I do know I want to get away from consulting before all of my hair is white, and that time is fast approaching. Thoughts on if that needle in a haystack job exists?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

kimberlite said:


> Either that, or I find some magical goldilocks job that somehow combines civil/geological/nuclear. Thoughts on if that needle in a haystack job exists?


Very common at the national labs. Someone with background in nuclear and geology or civil/geological will have an easy time finding a job. Waste disposition a big part of the field and 25% of nukes will work on the back end of the fuel cycle at some point in their career.

EM "owns" about a third of INL and their jobs are never done. If you can get and keep a clearance then you'll be set for life.

You can do research at INL too, civil background and MS Nuclear is more than sufficient to do work there. You'd probably need more than that at the NNSA labs though. One thing to bear in mind is that any research work you do there will never get "built". It's a lot of paper studies that end up on a shelf. 

I'll PM with more info later.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

My friend this morning: I thought you got your results yesterday
Me: Huh. What. Where did you hear this? Did I get results yesterday?! *freaking out*
Also me: checks engineer boards before checking email or NCEES. 
Also me: nope no results. 

LOL She freaked me out!! omg....I almost had a heart attack guys. ugh. I'm predicting results Tuesday morning.


----------



## kimberlite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Very common at the national labs. Someone with background in nuclear and geology or civil/geological will have an easy time finding a job. Waste disposition a big part of the field and 25% of nukes will work on the back end of the fuel cycle at some point in their career.
> 
> EM "owns" about a third of INL and their jobs are never done. If you can get and keep a clearance then you'll be set for life.
> 
> You can do research at INL too, civil background and MS Nuclear is more than sufficient to do work there. You'd probably need more than that at the NNSA labs though. One thing to bear in mind is that any research work you do there will never get "built". It's a lot of paper studies that end up on a shelf.
> 
> I'll PM with more info later.


Awesome; thank you


----------



## djl PE

I'm predicting results Sunday morning 3:30 AM EDT


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I am predicting - NO RESULTS ... I am living a happy life right now... thank you


----------



## kimberlite PE

Hold on to your CERMs; we might be in for a bumpy week!


----------



## eltayeb707

kimberlite said:


> Hold on to your CERMs; we might be in for a bumpy week!


Are you sure this it? This is the week?!!!


----------



## kimberlite PE

eltayeb707 said:


> Are you sure this it? This is the week?!!!


I am not. Nope.

_I am not a financial advisor and this is not financial advice. _


----------



## 5 to 9

Well lots of people are predicting this is the week. Well, no turning back now! Whatever comes of the result, I have resigned myself to accept it and move on.

Ladies and gentlemen, hold on to your butts! Results week incoming (probably). Mickey, take the wheel!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

New week more stresses..... Let's Go!


----------



## txjennah PE

Wishing you all the best of luck...I hope you get results soon!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

My mood for when that email comes through


----------



## Rburd PE

I'm trying so hard not to look at this forum today ... as you can tell I'm having great success /s


----------



## enginear19

Just casually hanging out at the office today like


----------



## keviv

This forum is so lovely.. Hatsoff to @RBHeadge PE and all who take out their time and post valuable stuff. It is stressful, makes you anxious (during suck times like now), motivated, fun etc just like life !


----------



## looper

Turning off gmail notifications on my phone lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Gooood Morning Campers! How are we doing today?


----------



## MillerTD

morning ladies and gents...anyone else not planning on getting anything productive done today?....(I think this is worse than the test and the studying combined)


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Gooood Morning Campers! How are we doing today?


Ready to conclude this nightmare!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Gooood Morning Campers! How are we doing today?


Doing fairly good. Been distracting myself with the crypto market that has been entertaining, to say the least. Daddy wants another dip of ETH before his PE results come out. HBU?


----------



## hr.ghorbani




----------



## looper

MillerTD said:


> morning ladies and gents...anyone else not planning on getting anything productive done today?....(I think this is worse than the test and the studying combined)


Work deadlines require me to be at high productivity for most of the week lol.


----------



## JayUn PE

Wishing everyone the best this week.


----------



## SoVA Eng

RBHeadge PE said:


> Gooood Morning Campers! How are we doing today?


Not too bad today since it's Monday. Ask again tomorrow and my answer will probably be different since results have been released majority of Tuesday/Thursday.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Just got a memory from 4 years ago about passing my FE..... maybe it's a sign or maybe it's torment


----------



## eltayeb707

The RESULTS are...not out yet!!!


----------



## whatwhat

THE RESULTS ARE OUT!! NOT!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Some of us will pass and, in reality, some of us will fail. Just remember...failure to try is the only failure there is. Fail forward and keep going.


----------



## Rburd PE

whatwhat said:


> THE RESULTS ARE OUT!! NOT!!!
> View attachment 21901


Top tier shit post.


----------



## 5 to 9

civilrobot said:


> Some of us will pass and, in reality, some of us will fail. Just remember...failure to try is the only failure there is. Fail forward and keep going.


Ah man, I failed twice already! I don't want to fail a third time  
Come on NCEES gods, do us justice please!


----------



## 5 to 9

RBHeadge PE said:


> Gooood Morning Campers! How are we doing today?


Hanging in there! 

How was your week off? Hope you were able to have a nice relaxing week!


----------



## CMM056

5 to 9 said:


> Ah man, I failed twice already! I don't want to fail a third time
> Come on NCEES gods, do us justice please!


This was my third time as well... I'm now just hoping for an increase in probs correct. Maybe I'll just keep creeping up and make it on attempt 5 or 6.


----------



## enginear19

Did someone post the previous years exam results somewhere on here before? I can't find it. Just curious what dates/days of the week results were released. Is this the first time ever the Civil PE (or any for that matter) have been given on a Thursday?


----------



## Rburd PE

enginear19 said:


> Did someone post the previous years exam results somewhere on here before? I can't find it. Just curious what dates/days of the week results were released. Is this the first time ever the Civil PE (or any for that matter) have been given on a Thursday?


Some disciplines were taken on a Thursday in October of 2020. I know that much. Not sure about previously.


----------



## al1bye911

Took the April 2021 exam for the first time, civil: construction. My husband is also a PE who took civil: construction in April 2012, results were released the Friday before memorial weekend. That was quite a suspenseful day as we were headed on vacation. Needless to say, he was extremely nervous to open that email. He wasn't a great student in school and felt so-so about the exam. But he passed on his first time! Best vacation for him ever... Now I'm here... let me just say, never marry another PE. It sort of feels like a competition and just adds to the stress... because I was a way better student then he ever was, and I will be choking on my own misery if I see the red box.. oh and I have an allergy test on Thursday, so that'll most likely be the day exam results release 

Anyone know if NY releases their results on day 1 or 2? I'll be watching this thread religiously this week.


----------



## al1bye911

Also, be sure to check your spam/junk mail. Gmail was filtering some of my NCEES emails to junk and I had to create a filter to send to my inbox. Anyone know if there's a facebook group similar to this board for posting PE results?


----------



## hr.ghorbani

it is not possible to have results sooner than the first or second week of May. have a good one.


----------



## JayUn PE

al1bye911 said:


> Took the April 2021 exam for the first time, civil: construction. My husband is also a PE who took civil: construction in April 2012, results were released the Friday before memorial weekend. That was quite a suspenseful day as we were headed on vacation. Needless to say, he was extremely nervous to open that email. He wasn't a great student in school and felt so-so about the exam. But he passed on his first time! Best vacation for him ever... Now I'm here... let me just say, never marry another PE. It sort of feels like a competition and just adds to the stress... because I was a way better student then he ever was, and I will be choking on my own misery if I see the red box.. oh and I have an allergy test on Thursday, so that'll most likely be the day exam results release
> 
> Anyone know if NY releases their results on day 1 or 2? I'll be watching this thread religiously this week.


I've only know one married PE couple. They took and passed the test at the same time, but man were they trash talking each other waiting for results . The first one to find out tried to make the other nervous as heck waiting for results.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5 to 9 said:


> How was your week off? Hope you were able to have a nice relaxing week!


It went well, thank you for asking. Our goal was to get out of the area, visit family and friends, and generally relax as much as possible. Mission accomplished.

Unfortunaly both Mrs Headge and I came back to full inboxes so the reprieve was short lived. 

We're going to be doing about one long-weekend get-away a month for the rest of the year.



enginear19 said:


> Did someone post the previous years exam results somewhere on here before? I can't find it. Just curious what dates/days of the week results were released. Is this the first time ever the Civil PE (or any for that matter) have been given on a Thursday?


You can look through all the previous release dates in this forums and its subs.








PE Exam Results


Post your Professional Engineering Exam results in here. Also, for FE results and other exams.




engineerboards.com





The initial release can happen pretty much any day or time during regular east coast business hours. 

This might be the first time P&P were offered on a Thursday. I don't think it really matters in the scheme of things though. They will release all of the PE results on the same day regardless of discipline or depth. I define, and me extension my release map, 'day 1" of the wait as the day the Friday exam. To be prepared for a drop this week I've already pre-made this session's map. Today is "day 31".


----------



## al1bye911

JayUn PE said:


> I've only know one married PE couple. They took and passed the test at the same time, but man were they trash talking each other waiting for results . The first one to find out tried to make the other nervous as heck waiting for results.


yeah sounds about right.... my hubs has done his fair share of trash talk.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

al1bye911 said:


> Anyone know if NY releases their results on day 1 or 2? I'll be watching this thread religiously this week.


NYS tends to release on day 1. 

They are *painfully slow* at issuing the license though. Like, so slow it's become a meme on this site. It might be a few months before the finally issue your license.



al1bye911 said:


> Also, be sure to check your spam/junk mail. Gmail was filtering some of my NCEES emails to junk and I had to create a filter to send to my inbox. Anyone know if there's a facebook group similar to this board for posting PE results?


AFAIK its here and reddit.


----------



## al1bye911

RBHeadge PE said:


> NYS tends to release on day 1.
> 
> They are *painfully slow* at issuing the license though. Like, so slow it's become a meme on this site. It might be a few months before the finally issue your license.
> 
> 
> AFAIK its here and reddit.


They are painfully slow at everything! Submitted my app May 2020, finally got approved Jan 2021 after much back & forth and getting a representative from Assemblyman Billy Jones' office involved. it was a frustrating pen & paper process... then as soon as I got my approval, I realized NY finally updated on Jan 1 to electronic submission through NCEES  they say the app is worse than the test, but for me it was about the same. NCEES' practice exam was a joke compared to what was actually on the exam.


----------



## eltayeb707

I have a FEELING, THURSDAY! "Can't beat the feeling!", Coca-Cola


----------



## YAYA

I asked NCEES "using the Chat" about SE results and if it will be released today and they told me it is not ready yet


----------



## Kashybobashy

whats the highest failing score you have heard of? i feel theres a chance I may have squeezed out a 50/80 and it seems that many people who have posted failing diagnostics got less than 50/80 which leads me to believe 50/80 may be the approximate cutoff. (this is assuming that the 50/80 includes whatever questions NCEES chooses to throw out and give you credit for)


----------



## al1bye911

Kashybobashy said:


> whats the highest failing score you have heard of? i feel theres a chance I may have squeezed out a 50/80 and it seems that many people who have posted failing diagnostics got less than 50/80 which leads me to believe 50/80 may be the approximate cutoff. (this is assuming that the 50/80 includes whatever questions NCEES chooses to throw out and give you credit for)


56/80 was the highest I've heard of posted earlier in this thread


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

al1bye911 said:


> Took the April 2021 exam for the first time, civil: construction. My husband is also a PE who took civil: construction in April 2012, results were released the Friday before memorial weekend. That was quite a suspenseful day as we were headed on vacation. Needless to say, he was extremely nervous to open that email. He wasn't a great student in school and felt so-so about the exam. But he passed on his first time! Best vacation for him ever... Now I'm here... let me just say, never marry another PE. It sort of feels like a competition and just adds to the stress... because I was a way better student then he ever was, and I will be choking on my own misery if I see the red box.. oh and I have an allergy test on Thursday, so that'll most likely be the day exam results release
> 
> Anyone know if NY releases their results on day 1 or 2? I'll be watching this thread religiously this week.


My husband is a PE, (I took my passing attempt exactly 10 years after his). He kept saying I'd be fine, I was smarter than him, and he passed first try. But when I didn't pass my first attempt, he had to backpedal a bit.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Kashybobashy said:


> whats the highest failing score you have heard of? i feel theres a chance I may have squeezed out a 50/80 and it seems that many people who have posted failing diagnostics got less than 50/80 which leads me to believe 50/80 may be the approximate cutoff. (this is assuming that the 50/80 includes whatever questions NCEES chooses to throw out and give you credit for)


This is a mostly futile exercise that can only be compared between the same test in the same session.


----------



## djl PE

Kashybobashy said:


> whats the highest failing score you have heard of? i feel theres a chance I may have squeezed out a 50/80 and it seems that many people who have posted failing diagnostics got less than 50/80 which leads me to believe 50/80 may be the approximate cutoff. (this is assuming that the 50/80 includes whatever questions NCEES chooses to throw out and give you credit for)


Cut score varies. There are many posts about it on this thread and others, but the concise answer is this- Highest cut score reported that anyone here has seen was 57 (meaning someone posted that they failed with a 56/80). 50/80 likely does not cut it.


----------



## al1bye911

vhab49_PE said:


> My husband is a PE, (I took my passing attempt exactly 10 years after his). He kept saying I'd be fine, I was smarter than him, and he passed first try. But when I didn't pass my first attempt, he had to backpedal a bit.


So this is just my own personal conspiracy theory, but I wouldn't be surprised if the tests were harder overall for the past year to encourage repeat testers... i mean NCEES must have taken a big hit by cancelling the exam last April  Most people that I talked to who took the exam 10+ years ago said it was mostly common sense stuff.. and the NCEES practice exam seemed consistent with that. But what I encountered on exam day was another beast. My hubs didnt have 2 young children to interfere with studying either! He only had the cats who loved to relax on his notes.


----------



## Kashybobashy

Yes I am aware the cut score varies each exam and historically was more around 56ish. Based on results I have seen posted for Oct 2020, Jan 2021 it seems to me the cut score may have been lowered in these recent few exam sessions. I suspect it may be because they have been transitioning their questions to more conceptual based (and less math/calculation based like their practice exam) in order to prepare for the computer based exam and we are somewhat of their guinea pigs. This is all my theory based on researching, so I should have clarified my questions: whats the highest failing score you have heard of on the previous 2 exam sessions (Oct 2020 and Jan 2021)


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

enginear19 said:


> Just casually hanging out at the office today like
> 
> View attachment 21894


I am sooooo glad I work from home....


----------



## Kashybobashy

al1bye911 said:


> 56/80 was the highest I've heard of posted earlier in this thread


Do you know which session they sat for? (Oct 2020, etc?)


----------



## al1bye911

Kashybobashy said:


> Yes I am aware the cut score varies each exam and historically was more around 56ish. Based on results I have seen posted for Oct 2020, Jan 2021 it seems to me the cut score may have been lowered in these recent few exam sessions. I suspect it may be because they have been transitioning their questions to more conceptual based (and less math/calculation based like their practice exam) in order to prepare for the computer based exam and we are somewhat of their guinea pigs. This is all my theory based on researching, so I should have clarified my questions: whats the highest failing score you have heard of on the previous 2 exam sessions (Oct 2020 and Jan 2021)


Good point! I would be curious to know this as well. The exam was heavy on the theoretical questions and I didn't think about the fact that they changed to a different format due to the upcoming conversion to CBT.


----------



## Kashybobashy

al1bye911 said:


> So this is just my own personal conspiracy theory, but I wouldn't be surprised if the tests were harder overall for the past year to encourage repeat testers... i mean NCEES must have taken a big hit by cancelling the exam last April  Most people that I talked to who took the exam 10+ years ago said it was mostly common sense stuff.. and the NCEES practice exam seemed consistent with that. But what I encountered on exam day was another beast. My hubs didnt have 2 young children to interfere with studying either! He only had the cats who loved to relax on his notes.


LOL honestly have wondered that exact same thing!!! something seemed to have changed with the types of problems being so different from the practice exam since COVID started.


----------



## al1bye911

Kashybobashy said:


> Do you know which session they sat for? (Oct 2020, etc?)


I believe it was oct 2020, structural.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

5 to 9 said:


> Ah man, I failed twice already! I don't want to fail a third time
> Come on NCEES gods, do us justice please!


me too. second time. UGH I need this to be over so I can move on.


----------



## Kashybobashy

vhab49_PE said:


> This is a mostly futile exercise that can only be compared between the same test in the same sessionI


----------



## Kashybobashy

I know its futile, but I cant help it though haha!


----------



## Kashybobashy

al1bye911 said:


> I believe it was oct 2020, structural.


UGH okay lol thank you!


----------



## al1bye911

Kashybobashy said:


> LOL honestly have wondered that exact same thing!!! something seemed to have changed with the types of problems being so different from the practice exam since COVID started.


Glad to know I'm not the only one thinking this... Much of the problem I had with the exam was psychological. I kept redoing calculations that I knew I had the correct answer for (because I had an almost identical example problem). NCEES really knows how to play at your self consciousness with their answer selections.


----------



## Kashybobashy

al1bye911 said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one thinking this... Much of the problem I had with the exam was psychological. I kept redoing calculations that I knew I had the correct answer for (because I had an almost identical example problem). NCEES really knows how to play at your self consciousness with their answer selections.


Oh my gosh I know! I did Civil Transportation and the last 4 minutes rechecking my guess questions and saw a question I was confident on and realized I did something wrong quickly recalculated and got a new answer that was an option on the multiple choice so I changed it to that. Have no idea if I was right to do that or not lol


----------



## 5 to 9

Las Vegas odds for results release day:

Monday 24th May: +2000
Tuesday 25th May: +1000
Wednesday 26th May: +1200
Thursday 27th May: +400
Friday 28th May: +900
Over/Under: 7 days


----------



## RBHeadge PE

al1bye911 said:


> So this is just my own personal conspiracy theory, but I wouldn't be surprised if the tests were harder overall for the past year to encourage repeat testers... i mean NCEES must have taken a big hit by cancelling the exam last April


No.



Kashybobashy said:


> Yes I am aware the cut score varies each exam and historically was more around 56ish.


This is true for the deep past. I don't think one can make that statement for the exams within the last 10 years.



Kashybobashy said:


> This is all my theory based on researching, so I should have clarified my questions: whats the highest failing score you have heard of on the previous 2 exam sessions (Oct 2020 and Jan 2021)









I'm not sure how many times it needs to be written that the cut score varies between disciplines and administrations, but THE CUT SCORES VARIES BETWEEN DISCIPLINES AND ADMINISTRATIONS. Don't bother trying to figure out a pattern because there isn't one. And even if you somehow did know the cut score for whatever exam you took then you still don't know you're own score. Either way you're still drowning in uncertainty.

You're kidding yourself if you think there is any correlation between the most recent offering and the current offering.

But you can go ahead and look for yourself here:








October 2020 Results


Posting Results here for reference to the 2020 exam.




engineerboards.com




Not many people reported fail scores for that administration, so good luck trying to draw any conclusions from that. IIRC No one posted fail scores in a thread for January.



Kashybobashy said:


> Do you know which session they sat for? (Oct 2020, etc?)


Off the top of my head, I think it was Oct 2013, Oct 2014, and sometime about three years ago. 2/3 times were civil exams.



5 to 9 said:


> Las Vegas odds for results release day:
> 
> Monday 24th May: +2000
> Tuesday 25th May: +1000
> Wednesday 26th May: +1200
> Thursday 27th May: +400
> Friday 28th May: +900
> Over/Under: 7 days


I'd put the o/u at May 26 23:59.59. But there's a reason why I'm not a bookie.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

al1bye911 said:


> Also, be sure to check your spam/junk mail. Gmail was filtering some of my NCEES emails to junk and I had to create a filter to send to my inbox. Anyone know if there's a facebook group similar to this board for posting PE results?


Really good advice. I think the "change in exam location" email was chillin in my junk mail. I randomly caught it one day.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I really believe that trying to guess the cut score is such a waste of time and energy. If you think about it, even looking at how many you got wrong doesn't give you any indication of how many you need to get right next time. The formula inputs change each year. So what's the point? 

When I failed, I focused more on the subjects that I did really poorly in. I hope I did better in those subjects. I thought I could write off Structural Mechanics...just not even attempt to relearn that stuff during my first attempt. This time, I put a lot of work into Structural Mechanics which was a pretty heavy lift given the interesting teaching style of the EET instructor. I had to work a lot of the examples on my own in order to understand the topics inside and out. 

That's just an example...but if I fail again, I will review the subjects I know I worked super hard in and see if I made any improvements. Otherwise, all you can do is practice as many problems as possible and then do it again....and again.


----------



## 5 to 9

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'd put the o/u at May 26 23:59.59. But there's a reason why I'm not a bookie.



I suppose if we were to base the o/u on Monday then there we be no under, just an over haha


----------



## Kashybobashy

RBHeadge PE said:


> No.
> 
> 
> This is true for the deep past. I don't think one can make that statement for the exams within the last 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how many times it needs to be written that the cut score varies between disciplines and administrations, but THE CUT SCORES VARIES BETWEEN DISCIPLINES AND ADMINISTRATIONS. Don't bother trying to figure out a pattern because there isn't one. And even if you somehow did know the cut score for whatever exam you took then you still don't know you're own score. Either way you're still drowning in uncertainty.
> 
> You're kidding yourself if you think there is any correlation between the most recent offering and the current offering.
> 
> But you can go ahead and look for yourself here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2020 Results
> 
> 
> Posting Results here for reference to the 2020 exam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not many people reported fail scores for that administration, so good luck trying to draw any conclusions from that. IIRC No one posted fail scores in a thread for January.
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head, I think it was Oct 2013, Oct 2014, and sometime about three years ago. 2/3 times were civil exams.
> 
> 
> I'd put the o/u at May 26 23:59.59. But there's a reason why I'm not a bookie.



So the cut score for a Civil Transportation will be different than a Civil Construction or Civil Geotechnical?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

The red/green color is triggering for me, so I've logged in and now I'm keeping the Exams page up instead...rather see it in black and white.


----------



## 5 to 9

civilrobot said:


> I really believe that trying to guess the cut score is such a waste of time and energy. If you think about it, even looking at how many you got wrong doesn't give you any indication of how many you need to get right next time. The formula inputs change each year. So what's the point?
> 
> When I failed, I focused more on the subjects that I did really poorly in. I hope I did better in those subjects. I thought I could write off Structural Mechanics...just not even attempt to relearn that stuff during my first attempt. This time, I put a lot of work into Structural Mechanics which was a pretty heavy lift given the interesting teaching style of the EET instructor. I had to work a lot of the examples on my own in order to understand the topics inside and out.
> 
> That's just an example...but if I fail again, I will review the subjects I know I worked super hard in and see if I made any improvements. Otherwise, all you can do is practice as many problems as possible and then do it again....and again.


Same here. I struggled with the depth portion in October so I almost exclusively studied depth material for Civil Structural this go around. Whether I passed (maybe) or failed (likely) is a different matter entirely, but I focused what I was weak on with the EET class.

IMO, although the video EET classes were a complete waste of time (unless you have insomnia and struggle to fall asleep), their binder was SUPER useful and a key study resource.


----------



## al1bye911

Kashybobashy said:


> So the cut score for a Civil Transportation will be different than a Civil Construction or Civil Geotechnical?


Yes. Each module has a different cut off, based on the difficulty of the exam questions taken from the pool.


----------



## Kashybobashy

al1bye911 said:


> Yes. Each module has a different cut off, based on the difficulty of the exam questions taken from the pool.


Okay I didnt know that I figured Civil with all PM disciplines would be the same but it makes sense to break it down by PM discipline. Thanks!


----------



## 5 to 9

Kashybobashy said:


> So the cut score for a Civil Transportation will be different than a Civil Construction or Civil Geotechnical?


Yes, it's different each time and for each discipline. 

I know you're new here, but we receive the cut score question on these forums all the time. Same thing on Reddit. It's understandable that you would be curious about trying to calculate a passing score, but we've all been through this song and dance so many times that it gets tiring receiving the same question every day. 

Don't stress so much. If you tried your best, that's all you can say. I hope you passed and never have to take this exam again!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

5 to 9 said:


> Same here. I struggled with the depth portion in October so I almost exclusively studied depth material for Civil Structural this go around. Whether I passed (maybe) or failed (likely) is a different matter entirely, but I focused what I was weak on with the EET class.
> 
> The video EET classes were a complete waste of time (unless you have insomnia and struggle to fall asleep), but their binder was SUPER useful and a key study resource.


During my first attempt, I didn't understand why people said that but now I do. I don't think the videos are a waste of time if you're far removed from the topics. The videos reacqainted me with the basics, the formulas, and how to think about a topic. Example: I used to work on construction sites where we poured auger cast piles all the time. But I never really thought about what the engineers did to determine how far down the foundation should go, or determining the compressive strength of the soil for a crane's outriggers. When I was in the field, I just made sure everybody showed up on time, and that they were following the specs. But I remember seeing it. The explanation and stories in the videos brought those things out of my peripheral, I guess. 

But the second time? I barely watched the videos. I watched portions that went over an example that I didn't understand or something like that. Then I jotted down the "missing parts" in my notes or rewrote the example in a way that made more sense and then turned off the video. It was more useful to me to rework the problems in the binder on my own.


----------



## 5 to 9

civilrobot said:


> During my first attempt, I didn't understand why people said that but now I do. I don't think the videos are a waste of time if you're far removed from the topics. The videos reacqainted me with the basics, the formulas, and how to think about a topic. Example: I used to work on construction sites where we poured auger cast piles all the time. But I never really thought about what the engineers did to determine how far down the foundation should go, or determining the compressive strength of the soil for a crane's outriggers. When I was in the field, I just made sure everybody showed up on time, and that they were following the specs. But I remember seeing it. The explanation and stories in the videos brought those things out of my peripheral, I guess.
> 
> But the second time? I barely watched the videos. I watched portions that went over an example that I didn't understand or something like that. Then I jotted down the "missing parts" in my notes or rewrote the example in a way that made more sense and then turned off the video. It was more useful to me to rework the problems in the binder on my own.


The videos do have their purpose, and it does depend on your discipline and instructor, but from my own experience, the instructor I had was pretty bad at teaching the material and he was painfully droll and slow. I had to download the videos and play them at 2x speed in order for the instructor to talk at a normal pace.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Well, on the plus side, if we don't receive results by 12 noon EST then the chances of receiving them that same day are greatly reduced.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

"So, just try to stay busy until 12:00 PM EST everyday this week and you'll be fine!", she told herself yet doubt clouded her mind.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

civilrobot said:


> "So, just try to stay busy until 12:00 PM EST everyday this week and you'll be fine!", she told herself yet doubt clouded her mind.


Easier said than done


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

For those of you reading this, I, for one, do not practice what I post. lol I'm sitting here refreshing the NCEES page.


----------



## SoVA Eng

civilrobot said:


> For those of you reading this, I, for one, do not practice what I post. lol I'm sitting here refreshing the NCEES page.


As much as I agree with you and know that now it's 2:00 pm EST and they probably won't come out today, I am still refreshing .....and I have way too much work this week to be refreshing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Just some general advice for the thread that's not directed at anyone in particular.


Just leave the cut score alone. The more you think about it the more it makes things worse. There's too much uncertainty about it, both in the near and long term to draw any conclusions. 
Talking about the cut score on here only leads to group think and collective panic. Can we please not make things worse.
*From personal experience,* I strongly recommend not counting on a low cut score as a hope for passing. I get the psychological exercise of trying to remain optimistic, but if you're banking on a cut score <=50 then you are probably not going to be receiving good news soon.


Your perspective on the exam and the whole process will change a few years after you pass. 
Right now you are only think about passing. Full Stop. 
There is a larger picture of why things exist the systems that have been set up to support the profession.



There has *always* been a lot of chatter about how the exam doesn't look like the practice problems, or the problems in the study guides, or how they are coming out of "left field". That's by design!
The examine writers look at the existing body of retired problems, study guide and practice problems, and try not to duplicate them*. There are too many liabilities associated with this exam and what passing the exam essentially licenses the examinee to do. And the liability traces from the engineer to the State board and to the examination. The exam is a metric for demonstrating minimum competency to practice.* It doesn't serve the profession well if the test can be taken my any literate person with an old practice-exam. *
*I can't find the references for this statement but I've seen it an a few official places of the years. 


NCEES and the State Boards aren't in this for the money. They each have their own "customers" they need to satisfy but their "bottom line" really isn't one of them.
State Boards work for the public. The licenses they provide are intended to safeguard the public from malpractice and reduce or eliminate accidents. Some boards also exist to preserve the integrity of the profession, but that overlaps with the goal of preventing harm from coming to people and the environment and while ensuring that conduct is done ethically and professionally.
The State Boards are NCEES's only customer. I know it feels strange to read that since you just paid *them* to take *their* test, but that's the reality of the situation. NCEES makes the exam that proves to the Boards that the candidate is minimally competent to practice. As such their exams needs to have the right QA, integrity, documentation, traceability, methodology, and consistency to satisfy the State Boards or State legislatures that they are continuing to do the task properly. If they mess up, or even worse intentionally commit malpractice to make a quick buck, then it throws all of their exams into question. And that causes problem for their customers- the State Boards- who have to figure out what is appropriate to fulfill their mission if the last [X] years of licensees are now in question.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Kashybobashy said:


> So the cut score for a Civil Transportation will be different than a Civil Construction or Civil Geotechnical?


Probably yes. The depth sections will have different thresholds for passing because they are made up of different component problems with different individual contributions to the cut score. It would just be a coincidence if they had the same cut score in a given offering.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> Well, on the plus side, if we don't receive results by 12 noon EST then the chances of receiving them that same day are greatly reduced.


You're probably right. We've seen results come out in the afternoons in the past but the last few years have had an initial morning release. I expect that trend to continue.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> For those of you reading this, I, for one, do not practice what I post. lol I'm sitting here refreshing the NCEES page.


*Someone* has to be checking and looking for subtle things changing on the dashboard then reporting that back to the thread. 



5 to 9 said:


> I suppose if we were to base the o/u on Monday then there we be no under, just an over haha


The initial release could happen next week. I sort of doubt it though. I have no internal knowledge so don't take my posts as gospel. 

It certainly won't happen on Memorial Day simply because they're closed.


----------



## SoVA Eng

RBHeadge PE said:


> *Someone* has to be checking and looking for subtle things changing on the dashboard then reporting that back to the thread.
> 
> 
> The initial release could happen next week. I sort of doubt it though. I have no internal knowledge so don't take my posts as gospel.
> 
> It certainly won't happen on Memorial Day simply because they're closed.


I took a screenshot this time so I have proof if anything changes haha


----------



## al1bye911

I don't suppose anyone has tracked the pass rates over the years? 61% for civil construction for October 2020. Just wondering what is has been historically.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> *Someone* has to be checking and looking for subtle things changing on the dashboard then reporting that back to the thread.


What else might change besides the date taken? Are there other areas in the dashboard we should be clicking on and looking for changes? haha


----------



## RBHeadge PE

al1bye911 said:


> I don't suppose anyone has tracked the pass rates over the years? 61% for civil construction for October 2020. Just wondering what is has been historically.


I don't know if anyone outside of NCEES has been keeping a tracking spreadsheet for it over the years. 
There is a separate thread in every results sub-forum that gives the pass rates for every exam in that session. You or anyone else, are more than welcome to compile a master list of pass rates over time for each exam and share it with the forum.

The major-exam pass rates don't vary too much with time. The minor-exams can have big swings because there are less takers. Generally speaking the CBTs have a higher pass rate than the previous P&P exam average. 

I wouldn't waste my time trying to map pass rates and perceived cut scores to a given session. Again: not enough reporting to actually know what the cut score (read: highest fail score, assuming it was reported truthfully) was for a given exam. And I'm sure when one does a proper uncertainty analysis that any correlation will fall within the confidence interval.


----------



## al1bye911

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't know if anyone outside of NCEES has been keeping a tracking spreadsheet for it over the years.
> There is a separate thread in every results sub-forum that gives the pass rates for every exam in that session. You or anyone else, are more than welcome to compile a master list of pass rates over time for each exam and share it with the forum.
> 
> The major-exam pass rates don't vary too much with time. The minor-exams can have big swings because there are less takers. Generally speaking the CBTs have a higher pass rate than the previous P&P exam average.
> 
> I wouldn't waste my time trying to map pass rates and perceived cut scores to a given session. Again: not enough reporting to actually know what the cut score (read: highest fail score, assuming it was reported truthfully) was for a given exam. And I'm sure when one does a proper uncertainty analysis that any correlation will fall within the confidence interval.


thanks for the info. I might just go looking for those threads. need something to pass the time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> What else might change besides the date taken? Are there other areas in the dashboard we should be clicking on and looking for changes? haha


Well yeah. The obvious, and most important one is a red fail or a green pass.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Well yeah. The obvious, and most important one is a red fail or a green pass.


well yeah OBVIOUSLY.... haha... just didn't know if there were other little things that happen leading up to results release other than the date taken change, which already happened...


----------



## rafsan06

MeowMeow said:


> well yeah OBVIOUSLY.... haha... just didn't know if there were other little things that happen leading up to results release other than the date taken change, which already happened...


What happens to the Date taken? Mine says April 23rd like my exam date. Has it changed for you?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

rafsan06 said:


> What happens to the Date taken? Mine says April 23rd like my exam date. Has it changed for you?


It used to just say "April 2021" and last week we noticed it had changed to "April 23, 2021". In the past, when that has happened, the results came out very shortly (like that day)... but this time that did not happen.


----------



## MillerTD

ya know.....it is just possible that the IT tech responsible for refreshing the NCEES website "could" be sitting there watching this and reveling in the stress generated..... he/she might even be posing as one of us ..... hmmmmmmm (perhaps even pretending to be an older, experienced mentor here to "calm" us down....)


----------



## 1973Olds98

My bet is they will release on Friday, May 28th in the AM. Just to either make for an awesome Memorial Day weekend or one that is, may I say, not quite as good! Good luck to everyone as in any case, the April 2021 Suck period is in its last days I think.


----------



## MillerTD

...on a totally unconnected thought.... NCEES (and EngineerBoards) could make a great deal of cash if they got click royalties for refreshes..... just sayin'


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MillerTD said:


> ya know.....it is just possible that the IT tech responsible for refreshing the NCEES website "could" be sitting there watching this and reveling in the stress generated..... he/she might even be posing as one of us ..... hmmmmmmm (perhaps even pretending to be an older, experienced mentor here to "calm" us down....)


maybe I work for NCEES
maybe you should send $100 to my cash app
then maybe I can tell you your results now instead of waiting for the official notification
...
maybe


----------



## djl PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> maybe I work for NCEES
> maybe you should send $100 to my cash app
> then maybe I can tell you your results now instead of waiting for the official notification
> ...
> maybe


WHATS YOUR CASH APP NAME


----------



## MillerTD

jean15paul_PE said:


> maybe I work for NCEES
> maybe you should send $100 to my cash app
> then maybe I can tell you your results now instead of waiting for the official notification
> ...
> maybe


bravo, well played sir! I see what you did there......


----------



## MadamPirate PE

YAYA said:


> I asked NCEES "using the Chat" about SE results and if it will be released today and they told me it is not ready yet


General note to everyone: Please don't harass the NCEES staff. Even if they know when the results are coming out (which they don't), they won't tell you unless they've already been released, and you'll know that from seeing it here.


----------



## Engineerbabu

MeowMeow said:


> It used to just say "April 2021" and last week we noticed it had changed to "April 23, 2021". In the past, when that has happened, the results came out very shortly (like that day)... but this time that did not happen.


Agreed! I noticed that too


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> well yeah OBVIOUSLY.... haha... just didn't know if there were other little things that happen leading up to results release other than the date taken change, which already happened...


It's mostly that date change. I just don't recall which way it changes on the day of the release. I just know that it changes that morning to something different than it was the day before. And that's all I need to know to get the map and related threads ready to post. 

If someone is really bored they go look through all of the WttS and identify the specific change. 

At some point after passing it will change again to something else and remain that way indefinitely.


----------



## MillerTD

My dashboard says April 23, 2021 but the exam page says April, 2021. So I got that going for me


----------



## djl PE

There is not a secret place to click on the exam page that lets you see your exam results. I clicked everywhere.


----------



## MillerTD

Show of hands everyone done with four weeks of Justin Stine, P.E. face staring back at you... Or is it just me?


----------



## 5 to 9

MillerTD said:


> Show of hands everyone done with four weeks of Justin Stine, P.E. face staring back at you... Or is it just me?


That mug of his has been staring at me since last October! Justin Stine, that jerk...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Ah, yes, the time honored tradition of hating on Justin Stine.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Someone claiming to be Justin Stine showed up on these boards once. No idea if it was really him or just a troll. 
@Justine you there? 








October 2019 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck


My apologies for arriving to this party so late. I had no idea that everyone was looking for me and sorry to those of you looking for an entertaining FB page. I just wanted to take a brief moment to answer some questions from all of my fans and haters. Yes, I am the real Justin Stine that some...




engineerboards.com


----------



## leggo PE

I’m fully intending on going somewhere with no cell service this weekend and not having my SE results. Still haven’t checked NCEES. I don’t know if I’m ready to bring myself to even do it!

The last time I had to check my (PE) exam results, I was so anxious (third time taker) that I made my husband check for me. Bad choice, he messed with me and told me he didn’t see a green box. Don’t have your loved ones check for you, they may very well try to trick you!


----------



## kimberlite PE

Post in thread 'April 2019 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck' April 2019 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck

I was straight-up delirious last go around. This poor guy.

Edit: I don't know how to properly link to other comments or threads.


----------



## SoVA Eng

is today the day??........


----------



## Wingineer




----------



## SoVA Eng

I'm already starting to give up hope that today will be the day....


----------



## rafsan06

Don't feel like it. It will be 27th I think


----------



## SoVA Eng

rafsan06 said:


> Don't feel like it. It will be 27th I think


----------



## MillerTD

my feeling every time I refresh MyNCEES.....


----------



## rafsan06

SoVA Eng said:


>


Lol. I guess i am telling myself that so that I can get some work done. I am distracted since last week. Dreaming about that red fail and mowing the yard and grass grows back instantly.....


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

I think it will be before this weekend and I shall be ok with that


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I had a mini heart attack this morning when I woke up to an NCEES email. I was like, but wait, they don't even have the grading workshop till next week. Then I realized it was my work email, and someone wanted a reference.


----------



## MillerTD

vhab49_PE said:


> I had a mini heart attack this morning when I woke up to an NCEES email. I was like, but wait, they don't even have the grading workshop till next week. Then I realized it was my work email, and someone wanted a reference.


I had the same reaction when I got the post-exam survey email a few weeks back......


----------



## 5 to 9

Oh snap! Looks like a lot of last-minute bets came into Vegas last night and the bookies have revised their odds! I didn't even know bookies were interested in engineering, but looks like a few disgruntled professional engineers have taken up working for the oddsmakers! Let's take a look at the odds:

Las Vegas odds for results release day:

Tuesday 25th May: +1200
Wednesday 26th May: +1000
Thursday 27th May: +300
Friday 28th May: +600
My my, Thursday is looking HOT for the possibility of results release, but a couple brave souls have been putting money down on today in hopes of getting that sweet 12:1 return! Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


*Disclaimer: *_Not real odds. Las Vegas Sands Corporation (LVSC) does not care, nor is affiliated, with professional engineers (unless they gamble in our Vegas casinos). LVSC does not profess to the validity of these invented odds._


----------



## rafsan06

5 to 9 said:


> Oh snap! Looks like a lot of last-minute bets came into Vegas last night and the bookies have revised their odds! I didn't even know bookies were interested in engineering, but looks like a few disgruntled professional engineers have taken up working for the oddsmakers! Let's take a look at the odds:
> 
> Las Vegas odds for results release day:
> 
> Tuesday 25th May: +1200
> Wednesday 26th May: +1000
> Thursday 27th May: +300
> Friday 28th May: +600
> My my, Thursday is looking HOT for the possibility of results release, but a couple brave souls have been putting money down on today in hopes of getting that sweet 12:1 return! Guess we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer: *_Not real odds. Las Vegas Sands Corporation (LVSC) does not care, nor is affiliated, with professional engineers (unless they gamble in our Vegas casinos). LVSC does not profess to the validity of these invented odds._


This is really fun.....


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm calling it. Not today.


----------



## SoVA Eng

civilrobot said:


> I'm calling it. Not today.


That's what I'm thinking. I think someone would have gotten results by now....


----------



## enginear19

civilrobot said:


> I'm calling it. Not today.


It's not even 8am on the west coast yet. Are we under the assumption in years past the results have come out before standard business hours in Pacific time?


----------



## SoVA Eng

enginear19 said:


> It's not even 8am on the west coast yet. Are we under the assumption in years past the results have come out before standard business hours in Pacific time?


that's what I'm going off of


----------



## JayUn PE

civilrobot said:


> I'm calling it. Not today.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

enginear19 said:


> It's not even 8am on the west coast yet. Are we under the assumption in years past the results have come out before standard business hours in Pacific time?


I've seen results come out as early as 9:30 AM EST. Like @SoVA Eng said, someone would've received something by now. It's almost 11 AM EST.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Man, I thought today was going to be the day....


----------



## SoVA Eng

civilrobot said:


> I've seen results come out as early as 9:30 AM EST. Like @SoVA Eng said, someone would've received something by now. It's almost 11 AM EST.


and yet here I am, still refreshing the NCEES dashboard


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

My spidey senses tell me it's going to be Thursday. I want it to be Wednesday...and just because I want the results to come out on Wednesday, it's going to be Thursday...because that's the way things work. lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Posting mostly for my reference, but it's useful for everyone else too:
Exam Administration | Time of first release (eastern)
Oct 2020 0912
Oct 2019 1000
Apr 2019 1158
Oct 2018 1228
Apr 2018 0906
Oct 2017 1300?

Oct 2017 is when we finally started tracking times for all of the States. But we missed the timestamps for the first few. I put it at 1300 above, but it may have been earlier than that. A timestamped photo from Apr 2017 implies it happened before 1330 that day.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> Posting mostly for my reference, but it's useful for everyone else too:
> Oct 2020 0912
> Oct 2019 1000
> Apr 2019 1158
> Oct 2018 1228
> Apr 2018 0906
> Oct 2017 1300?
> 
> Oct 2017 is when we finally started tracking times for all of the States. But we missed the timestamps for the first few. I put it at 1300 above, but it may have been earlier than that. A timestamped photo from Apr 2017 implies it happened before 1330 that day.


so you're saying, there's still a chance?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

enginear19 said:


> It's not even 8am on the west coast yet. Are we under the assumption in years past the results have come out before standard business hours in Pacific time?


Yes, since NCEES is Eastern time.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

i have no idea what i'm doing.


----------



## SoVA Eng

RBHeadge PE said:


> Posting mostly for my reference, but it's useful for everyone else too:
> Oct 2020 0912
> Oct 2019 1000
> Apr 2019 1158
> Oct 2018 1228
> Apr 2018 0906
> Oct 2017 1300?
> 
> Oct 2017 is when we finally started tracking times for all of the States. But we missed the timestamps for the first few. I put it at 1300 above, but it may have been earlier than that. A timestamped photo from Apr 2017 implies it happened before 1330 that day.


Are these EST times?


----------



## SoVA Eng

civilrobot said:


> so you're saying, there's still a chance?


back to refreshing.....
.
.
.
.
.
.
who am I kidding, I never stopped


----------



## phipps96

A coworker of mine got his results from the October 2020 test on Tuesday at 3PM (central) in Texas


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SoVA Eng said:


> Are these EST times?


Yes, I updated the post to make it easier to others to follow.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> so you're saying, there's still a chance?


I maintain that anytime during business hours is possible. But for as long as we've been formally tracking it (~2017), it's happened between 0900-1300 eastern. So people can ease of the F5ing after 1300 eastern.


----------



## SoVA Eng

phipps96 said:


> A coworker of mine got his results from the October 2020 test on Tuesday at 3PM (central) in Texas


I think what we're trying to say is, someone else would have gotten their results earlier. They *tend* to start releasing in the morning.

ETA: I don't think he was the first one for that cycle to receive results at 3PM.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

phipps96 said:


> A coworker of mine got his results from the October 2020 test on Tuesday at 3PM (central) in Texas


Texas tends to release on the afternoons of Day 1 of the release. They've got some internal thing they have to do before they authorize the release. My guess is that its related to getting the system set up to send out the scaled scores.

My table above was only referring to the initial release time.


----------



## Liz06

MeowMeow said:


> Man, I thought today was going to be the day....


Me too!!!
Where is the map? Or that is as soon as any state start delivering results?


----------



## SoVA Eng

Liz06 said:


> Me too!!!
> Where is the map? Or that is as soon as any state start delivering results?


that's as soon as results start coming out.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I mean SOMEONE on here has got to have a friend who has a friend whose coworker's husband's cousin works for NCEES who knows when the results will come out and can trickle the info back down to us....


----------



## Wingineer

How does someone from Georgia looks for release date and stays remotely interested? Like its +4 days for the release date every year......

Asking for myself.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

can you explain exactly what you mean when NCEES releases vs the state? like can we see our scores on NCEES when they are released since it'll show pass or fail or will we have to wait for our state to send it to us? From what I thought, all NCEES's site will show is pass-fail on their site and all will be released simultaneously, but you keep bringing up state to state, which confuses me.


----------



## SoVA Eng

Tmanwatery said:


> can you explain exactly what you mean when NCEES releases vs the state? like can we see our scores on NCEES when they are released since it'll show pass or fail or will we have to wait for our state to send it to us? From what I thought, all NCEES's site will show is pass-fail on their site and all will be released simultaneously, but you keep bringing up state to state, which confuses me.


I'm pretty sure the state has to approve of NCEES to release our results....i think


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

SoVA Eng said:


> I'm pretty sure the state has to approve of NCEES to release our results....i think


if that's so then that makes sense. I just sort of thought NCEES would release everyone at the same time rather than wait for each state to give their ok to release


----------



## txjennah PE

Has Baconator popped in yet?


----------



## Liz06

SoVA Eng said:


> that's as soon as results start coming out.


I am so nervous


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Is it weird that I'm excited for the results not for the results themselves, I'm pretty sure I failed, but for the statistical shit that comes out like cut scores, maps, and the survey I put together to analyze study trends?


----------



## realms17

I have so much stuff to do today  I can’t be unproductive today!!


----------



## SoVA Eng

Liz06 said:


> I am so nervous


me too.


----------



## Liz06

txjennah PE said:


> Has Baconator popped in yet?


Don't know


----------



## SoVA Eng

txjennah PE said:


> Has Baconator popped in yet?


nope, not yet


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Liz06 said:


> Me too!!!
> Where is the map? Or that is as soon as any state start delivering results?


I've progenerated the map so it can be posted within a few minutes of the release. All I need is the first State(s) to be input.

I can still post a map as a joke. I haven't done my fake map trolling yet. Do people still want me to do it?



MeowMeow said:


> I mean SOMEONE on here has got to have a friend who has a friend whose coworker's husband's cousin works for NCEES who knows when the results will come out and can trickle the info back down to us....



My father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate has.... never heard of NCEES. Sorry I can't give you anything better than that.




Wingineer said:


> How does someone from Georgia looks for release date and stays remotely interested? Like its +4 days for the release date every year......
> 
> Asking for myself.



I hear that masochists' are into that sort of thing.

_I mean, there's a reason why I keep mentioning that results will be late in PA, GA, and HI._



Tmanwatery said:


> can you explain exactly what you mean when NCEES releases vs the state? like can we see our scores on NCEES when they are released since it'll show pass or fail or will we have to wait for our state to send it to us? From what I thought, all NCEES's site will show is pass-fail on their site and all will be released simultaneously, but you keep bringing up state to state, which confuses me.





SoVA Eng said:


> I'm pretty sure the state has to approve of NCEES to release our results....i think


@SoVA Eng is correct.

NCEES sends the respective results to all 55 State (Commonwealth, Territory, District) boards asks permission to release the results to the examinees.

Timezones and office hours delay some States from approving immediately. Some States have internal things that have to do before they authorize release. A subset of those have a third party service that does other things before a release occurs.

I don't know how it works for the international examinees. I think in some cases the results are released immediately to the takers without going through a govt agency. But sometimes it may have to be approved by a local government agency.


txjennah PE said:


> Has Baconator popped in yet?


Haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's probably time for someone to make the April 2021 Results sub-forum.
Not because I think things are going to happen in the next few minutes. But certainly it'll go down in the next week or two..


----------



## SoVA Eng

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've progenerated the map so it can be posted within a few minutes of the release. All I need is the first State(s) to be input.
> 
> I can still post a map as a joke. I haven't done my fake map trolling yet. *Do people still want me to do it?*


----------



## Liz06

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've progenerated the map so it can be posted within a few minutes of the release. All I need is the first State(s) to be input.
> 
> I can still post a map as a joke. I haven't done my fake map trolling yet. Do people still want me to do it?
> 
> 
> 
> My father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate has.... never heard of NCEES. Sorry I can't give you anything better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that masochists' are into that sort of thing.
> 
> _I mean, there's a reason why I keep mentioning that results will be late in PA, GA, and HI._
> 
> 
> 
> @SoVA Eng is correct.
> 
> NCEES sends the respective results to all 55 State (Commonwealth, Territory, District) boards asks permission to release the results to the examinees.
> 
> Timezones and office hours delay some States from approving immediately. Some States have internal things that have to do before they authorize release. A subset of those have a third party service that does other things before a release occurs.
> 
> I don't know how it works for the international examinees. I think in some cases the results are released immediately to the takers without going through a govt agency. But sometimes it may have to be approved by a local government agency.
> 
> Haven't seen him in a while.



I think it's so cool that you replied to a lot of people at once  unbelievable!! very productive!


----------



## MillerTD

Justin Stine, PE. says "Let my people go.....release the results!!!"....


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's probably time for someone to make the April 2021 Results sub-forum.
> Not because I think things are going to happen in the next few minutes. But certainly it'll go down in the next *week *or two..


WEEK?!?!?!???! you're killin me!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's probably time for someone to make the April 2021 Results sub-forum.
> Not because I think things are going to happen in the next few minutes. But certainly it'll go down in the next week or two..


when you say things like this though it makes me think "omg they actually think it's going to happen in the next few minutes and they're trying not to make us freak out and go crazy"


----------



## SoVA Eng

MeowMeow said:


> when you say things like this though it makes me think "omg they actually think it's going to happen in the next few minutes and they're trying not to make us freak out and go crazy"


this is my thought process


----------



## Vel_Kumar

Atleast they should tell us which day they gonna release. I was expecting today morning. 
How many of you are still expecting today? Please lemme know, Should I move on to expect tomorrow?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

well, the chat feature still works...which tells me, people aren't freaking out too badly


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

i've hit refresh at least 50 times. at least. i'm gonna pack it up for the day... i have lunches to make.


----------



## Liz06

Vel_Kumar said:


> Atleast they should tell us which day they gonna release. I was expecting today morning.
> How many of you are still expecting today? Please lemme know, Should I move on to expect tomorrow?


today!!!


----------



## SoVA Eng

Vel_Kumar said:


> Atleast they should tell us which day they gonna release. I was expecting today morning.
> How many of you are still expecting today? Please lemme know, Should I move on to expect tomorrow?


Meh, at this point I don't think it's going to be today. Based on past results, not tomorrow. The better guess is probably Thursday.


----------



## 5 to 9

Tmanwatery said:


> Is it weird that I'm excited for the results not for the results themselves, I'm pretty sure I failed, but for the statistical shit that comes out like cut scores, maps, and the survey I put together to analyze study trends?


I feel the same way. I have no desire to see a red all-caps FAILED on my page when the results are released. But the slow trickle of results as everyone is panicking sure is hype worthy!


----------



## 5 to 9

I come back to this forum to see 3 unread pages of posts and my heart starts to panic thinking the results have been released today! Nope, it's just everyone panic posting giving the illusion that results have been released today


----------



## MillerTD

...beginning to entertain the thought of asking Indiana to issue me a seal with "*result pending*" for the reg number...... kinda like "patent-pending".....
(of course, in some ways, isn't that just what EIT means? "...pending passage of his PE exam"....)?


----------



## MillerTD

not sure what, if anything, to make of this but the Indiana Professional Engineers Licensing Board already met May 18th and is not scheduled to meet again until July 20th.... so one would imagine Indiana has already reviewed its results?.....


----------



## SoVA Eng

MillerTD said:


> not sure what, if anything, to make of this but the Indiana Professional Engineers Licensing Board already met May 18th and is not scheduled to meet again until July 20th.... so one would imagine Indiana has already reviewed its results?.....


I can't find when VA met


----------



## mobius160

From what I gather, regularly scheduled state board meetings don't mean a whole lot. Missouri's last meeting was the day after the exam. They probably just have a separate meeting whenever results do come out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MillerTD said:


> not sure what, if anything, to make of this but the Indiana Professional Engineers Licensing Board already met May 18th and is not scheduled to meet again until July 20th.... so one would imagine Indiana has already reviewed its results?.....





SoVA Eng said:


> I can't find when VA met



_takes a deep sigh _

Again... No State requires an announced formal meeting to release the results. The meetings that everyone is looking up are just regular monthly/bi-monthly/whatever meetings of the respective State boards. Those meetings are just to conduct regular business and has NOTHING to do with releasing the results.


----------



## mobius160

SoVA Eng said:


> I can't find when VA met


Looks like March 10 with the next one on June 22. So the scheduled ones aren't about results.


----------



## Liz06

civilrobot said:


> i've hit refresh at least 50 times. at least. i'm gonna pack it up for the day... i have lunches to make.


lunches for who???


----------



## ds11

CA board is meeting on Thursday May 27 and the agenda lists a closed session to discuss "Examination Procedures and Results". In 2020, they met on Thursday December 10 to discuss the same item in closed session and the results for the Oct 2020 exam were released the following Tuesday December 15. I have my money on Tuesday June 1st as the release date.


----------



## rafsan06

ds11 said:


> CA board is meeting on Thursday May 27 and the agenda lists a closed session to discuss "Examination Procedures and Results". In 2020, they met on Thursday December 10 to discuss the same item in closed session and the results for the Oct 2020 exam were released the following Tuesday December 15. I have my money on Tuesday June 1st as the release date.


Memorial Day is ruined then.


----------



## MillerTD

rafsan06 said:


> Memorial Day is ruined then.


and everyone can thank California I guess...... lol


----------



## MillerTD

RBHeadge PE said:


> _takes a deep sigh _
> 
> Again... No State requires an announced formal meeting to release the results. The meetings that everyone is looking up are just regular monthly/bi-monthly/whatever meetings of the respective State boards. Those meetings are just to conduct regular business and has NOTHING to do with releasing the results.


Sorry  my bad...


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

I mean that could also mean Cali people just have to wait till Tuesday while the rest of us get the results this week and that's *IF* there's an actual correlation for that meeting and when they get their results.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ds11 said:


> CA board is meeting on Thursday May 27 and the agenda lists a closed session to discuss "Examination Procedures and Results". In 2020, they met on Thursday December 10 to discuss the same item in closed session and the results for the Oct 2020 exam were released the following Tuesday December 15. I have my money on Tuesday June 1st as the release date.


Those agenda items aren't related to the NCEES PE exam. California has several State specific exams that they administer themselves: Seismic, Engineering Surveying, Geotechnical Engineering, Traffic Engineer. I don't recall if they are offered monthly or bimonthly but that's probably what are being discussed in the closed sessions.


----------



## ds11

RBHeadge PE said:


> Those agenda items aren't related to the NCEES PE exam. California has several State specific exams that they administer themselves: Seismic, Engineering Surveying, Geotechnical Engineering, Traffic Engineer. I don't recall if they are offered monthly or bimonthly but that's probably what are being discussed in the closed sessions.


agreed but the timing of the last NCEES exam results and the meeting on the Thursday prior is curious


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MillerTD said:


> Sorry  my bad...


No worries. This is just one those items that gets brought up every few pages... in every WttS thread. Lots of people join late and miss the posts.



Tmanwatery said:


> I mean that could also mean Cali people just have to wait till Tuesday while the rest of us get the results this week and that's *IF* there's an actual correlation for that meeting and when they get their results.


There is no correlation.
If past is precedent CA will most likely authorize the release on day 1 or 2.


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If past is precedent


But what if past is present?


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

I feel like we're giving RBHeadge some gray hairs with this.....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl said:


> But what if past is present?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> I feel like we're giving RBHeadge some gray hairs with this.....


You guys are way too late to the party on that one.


----------



## mobius160

ds11 said:


> agreed but the timing of the last NCEES exam results and the meeting on the Thursday prior is curious


Not really, the meeting is scheduled months ahead of time. Last year their May meeting had the same item but it was on May 7 and that meeting was scheduled long before the April exam was canceled. Even if that exam had happened the 7th would have been way early.

Since their in house exams happen at similar times to the PE they just have that on the May/Dec meetings


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You guys are way too late to the party on that one.


gotta ask of all the sucks you've created which one was the worst and why?


----------



## mobius160

mobius160 said:


> Not really, the meeting is scheduled months ahead of time. Last year their May meeting had the same item but it was on May 7 and that meeting was scheduled long before the April exam was canceled. Even if that exam had happened the 7th would have been way early.
> 
> Since their in house exams happen at similar times to the PE they just have that on the May/Dec meetings


Actually, going through more of the agendas, they have that item on every agenda as an "as needed" item.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> gotta ask of all the *WttS* you've created which one was the worst and why?


December 2019. The others aren't even close.

It was the longest administration to release since Oct 2014 or Oct 2012. There wasn't even a visible "light at the end of the tunnel" to look towards. Like I knew it was going to be a really long one early in 2019 because control systems PPE was going to need a cut score meeting, but I didn't know how late that meeting was going to get scheduled. The meeting date was never published in the licensure exchange and it eventually happened really f#$%ing late in the exam scoring calendar.

People were getting angry and a little violent. The thread was almost locked because of it. But shutting it down would've just meant that other threads would have sprung up in its place and it would be harder to control and calm down. Eventually @JayKay PE and others posts enough cute pet pics that things calmed down.


----------



## djl PE

Tmanwatery said:


> gotta ask of all the sucks you've created which one was the worst and why?


I’m gonna go out on a limb and say oct 2019... if you read back, it got pretty toxic


----------



## mobius160

Anyone have a goat I can sacrifice? If results aren't out by Thursday I'd be willing to settle for a chicken


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Liz06 said:


> lunches for who???


my better half and the little one. i make 20 meals a week... i've had time to count. i get out of making dinner on fridays...but that's about it. i place snacks at the 4 ft level so the kid can reach them.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl said:


> I’m gonna go out on a limb and say oct 2019... if you read back, it got pretty toxic






+


mobius160 said:


> Anyone have a goat I can sacrifice? If results aren't out by Thursday I'd be willing to settle for a chicken


----------



## SoVA Eng

2:42PM EST....see you guys Thursday


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> +


well, I know what I'm doing for my light reading this week! @JayKay PE any chance you'll post some cute pet pics this time


----------



## 5 to 9

djl said:


> I’m gonna go out on a limb and say oct 2019... if you read back, it got pretty toxic


I can imagine people were going crazy given the longer than usual wait time. Were people constantly trolling results release posts during that exam session?


----------



## Liz06

civilrobot said:


> my better half and the little one. i make 20 meals a week... i've had time to count. i get out of making dinner on fridays...but that's about it. i place snacks at the 4 ft level so the kid can reach them.


Nice!! good job!!!!


----------



## Vel_Kumar

SoVA Eng said:


> 2:42PM EST....see you guys Thursday


So no chance for tomorrow?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> WEEK?!?!?!???! you're killin me!


I'm _headging_ my bets.


----------



## SoVA Eng

Vel_Kumar said:


> So no chance for tomorrow?


there's always a chance, but in my opinion Thursday is more likely (just basing off past release days)


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Vel_Kumar said:


> So no chance for tomorrow?


tune in tomorrow to find out on the next episode of....Welcome to the Suck!


----------



## JayKay PE

Tmanwatery said:


> well, I know what I'm doing for my light reading this week! @JayKay PE any chance you'll post some cute pet pics this time


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

JayKay PE said:


> View attachment 21961


oh my god yes!! i'm here for this!!!


----------



## djl PE




----------



## rafsan06

If they do not release the result by Friday; Let's plan on visiting below address for the Memorial day and wait for the results there......
200 Verdae Blvd, Greenville, SC 29607

Who is with me??


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Rodman

5 to 9 said:


> I can imagine people were going crazy given the longer than usual wait time. Were people constantly trolling results release posts during that exam session?


Yes. It was so frustrating. Someone would say that the results were out and a few people would hop on the troll bandwagon. It was a daily occurrence. When the results finally did come out, even though there were indications it was legit, I waited about an hour to see if it was true or not before I checked the dashboard.


----------



## JayKay PE

rafsan06 said:


> If they do not release the result by Friday; Let's plan on visiting below address for the Memorial day and wait for the results there......
> 200 Verdae Blvd, Greenville, SC 29607
> 
> Who is with me??


Nah. I'm going to Little Rock and getting BBQ. Seems like a better deal.


----------



## Desertratwithcats

I'm kind of grateful results didn't come out today.... it's my wedding anniversary and if I don't pass then at least I got to enjoy today without wallowing in self pity! On the flip side it could've meant double the celebration.... but I'm fine not having that risk today!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm _headging_ my bets.


----------



## JayKay PE

Desertratwithcats said:


> I'm kind of grateful results didn't come out today.... it's my wedding anniversary and if I don't pass then at least I got to enjoy today without wallowing in self pity! On the flip side it could've meant double the celebration.... but I'm fine not having that risk today!


This just means you can have two celebrations, or a celebration and a defeat party. Both of the 'extra' events include lots of cake, so I guess you win either way?


----------



## rafsan06

JayKay PE said:


> Nah. I'm going to Little Rock and getting BBQ. Seems like a better deal.


Can't argue with that. Lived in Little Rock until Merch 2020. Cute little city...


----------



## djl PE

NCEES Notification of Result Release
Your results from your recent NCEES exam have been released. To access your results, log into your MyNCEES Account at Log into MyNCEES, your source for all NCEES services


Is what the email will say.


----------



## mobius160

djl said:


> NCEES Notification of Result Release
> Your results from your recent NCEES exam have been released. To access your results, log into your MyNCEES Account at Log into MyNCEES, your source for all NCEES services
> 
> 
> Is what the email will say.


*BOOOOOOOO*


----------



## djl PE

mobius160 said:


> *BOOOOOOOO*


It was a troll but a weak one! I waited til 4:30 PM ET


----------



## GataGunna

djl said:


> NCEES Notification of Result Release
> Your results from your recent NCEES exam have been released. To access your results, log into your MyNCEES Account at Log into MyNCEES, your source for all NCEES services
> 
> 
> Is what the email will say.


Thanks for the sick adrenaline rush, brah.


----------



## rafsan06

djl said:


> NCEES Notification of Result Release
> Your results from your recent NCEES exam have been released. To access your results, log into your MyNCEES Account at Log into MyNCEES, your source for all NCEES services
> 
> 
> Is what the email will say.


Boooooo


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl said:


> NCEES Notification of Result Release
> Your results from your recent NCEES exam have been released. To access your results, log into your MyNCEES Account at Log into MyNCEES, your source for all NCEES services
> 
> 
> Is what the email will say.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

That hurts less somehow.


----------



## djl PE

vhab49_PE said:


> View attachment 21968
> 
> That hurts less somehow.


What is this? I don't understand


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is my past attempts at the PE (Fail, Pass) then starting with last April SE, (cancelled, cancelled, Unacceptable, Unacceptable)


----------



## djl PE

vhab49_PE said:


> This is my past attempts at the PE (Fail, Pass) then starting with last April SE, (cancelled, cancelled, Unacceptable, Unacceptable)


Is a pass on the SE "acceptable?"


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

djl said:


> Is a pass on the SE "acceptable?"


I have no Idea what it says, I have never passed one.


----------



## txjennah PE

I realize I haven't posted any photos of my chunkerton.


----------



## MillerTD

WHAT DID YOU DO TO GET "uNACCEPTABLE"... LET ALONE TWICE?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MillerTD said:


> WHAT DID YOU DO TO GET "uNACCEPTABLE"... LET ALONE TWICE?


Did not pass, on both days? For the SE you get unacceptable, not fail.


----------



## djl PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Did not pass, on both days? For the SE you get unacceptable, not fail.


Sorry vhab you just broke our non-structural dumb brains


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess the SE is graded differently since the afternoon is show-your-work "essay" questions. It's not multiple choice where there is 1 right answer. You are graded by a person (2 people?) on whether your approach was "acceptable", "improvement required", or "unacceptable". I assume that's why that wording is used instead of pass fail.

Is that how it work @vhab49_PE ???


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I guess the SE is graded differently since the afternoon is show-your-work "essay" questions. It's not multiple choice where there is 1 right answer. You are graded by a person (2 people?) on whether your approach was "acceptable", "improvement required", or "unacceptable". I assume that's why that wording is used instead of pass fail.
> 
> Is that how it work @vhab49_PE ???


Yes, morning is PE like, afternoon is 4 long form answers, that are graded by (2) people, and if there is a disagreement between the two people, a third grades it. They are scored as acceptable, improvement required and unacceptable. Word on the street is (1) unacceptable will fail you. You must meet minimum requirements for both morning and afternoon, an awesome morning can't carry a sub par afternoon like on the PE, or even vice versa (someone failed with (4) acceptable scores in the afternoon.


----------



## looper

PE Exam Prep Rap by Inverse K

.... I just realized thats an ad lmao


----------



## kimberlite PE

I think I'd rather get "fail" than "unacceptable".

It reminds me of when it hurt more to get the "I'm not angry, I'm just disappointed" talk.


----------



## JayKay PE

kimberlite said:


> I think I'd rather get "fail" than "unacceptable".
> 
> It reminds me of when it hurt more to get the "I'm not angry, I'm just disappointed" talk.


----------



## SoVA Eng

Another day of being unproductive.....yayyyyy


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

kimberlite said:


> I think I'd rather get "fail" than "unacceptable".
> 
> It reminds me of when it hurt more to get the "I'm not angry, I'm just disappointed" talk.


In the end it is all the same. The Unacceptable to me feels... Less harsh. Iono. Maybe I won't see it again. (Ha, right)


----------



## Reverse Polish

jean15paul_PE said:


> I guess the SE is graded differently since the afternoon is show-your-work "essay" questions. It's not multiple choice where there is 1 right answer. You are graded by a person (2 people?) on whether your approach was "acceptable", "improvement required", or "unacceptable". I assume that's why that wording is used instead of pass fail.
> 
> Is that how it work @vhab49_PE ???



To "pass" the SE exam is to attain a result of "Acceptable" on both exams (Vertical Forces, Lateral Forces) within a 5-year period. You can have an "Acceptable" result on one part of the exam, but you haven't "passed" the SE exam until you've done so on both exams. Hope that clears things up.


----------



## Liz06

SO? not today????? Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Liz06 said:


> SO? not today????? Maybe tomorrow?


my ideal result release date and time for Delaware would be at 12:30 pm this Friday. I'd be done work and the gym and be free to cry in peace with my GF away on a bachelorette trip...


----------



## eltayeb707

It's 8:45 in the east coast!


----------



## eltayeb707

eltayeb707 said:


> It's 8:45 in the east coast!


No 8:35 am


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Liz06 said:


> SO? not today????? Maybe tomorrow?


It's not even 9:00 yet. I wouldn't write the day off yet.


----------



## Liz06

eltayeb707 said:


> It's 8:45 in the east coast!


your watch is running fast!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My elbow itches. Are the results today?


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm having a super vivid fever dream at work, where a Spaniard is yelling "I'm Italian" at me and we're talking about furniture moves in telecom closets. 

I've only had one sip of coffee. Is this real life? Or is this just fantasy?


----------



## eltayeb707

Liz06 said:


> your watch is running fast!


My heart ❤ rate is faster!


----------



## Liz06

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's not even 9:00 yet. I wouldn't write the day off yet.


Just want to end this agony!


----------



## JayKay PE

And to keep the thread moving, have a daily Odin pic:


----------



## Liz06

JayKay PE said:


> I'm having a super vivid fever dream at work, where a Spaniard is yelling "I'm Italian" at me and we're talking about furniture moves in telecom closets.
> 
> I've only had one sip of coffee. Is this real life? Or is this just fantasy?


we are living a DREAM!


----------



## SoVA Eng

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's not even 9:00 yet. I wouldn't write the day off yet.


But it's Wednesday, I'm gonna write the day off....*secretly hits refresh 189752834 more times*


----------



## eltayeb707

Liz06 said:


> we are living a DREAM!


Simulation is real!!!


----------



## Engineerbabu

Tmanwatery said:


> my ideal result release date and time for Delaware would be at 12:30 pm this Friday. I'd be done work and the gym and be free to cry in peace with my GF away on a bachelorette trip...





Tmanwatery said:


> my ideal result release date and time for Delaware would be at 12:30 pm this Friday. I'd be done work and the gym and be free to cry in peace with my GF away on a bachelorette trip...


I am at Delaware too, if you are at Newark or nearby we can cry together  
And the chances of results tomorrow are 55% and 45% for Friday, in my opinon. For today let's say 0.000001%


----------



## enginear19

SoVA Eng said:


> But it's Wednesday, I'm gonna write the day off....*secretly hits refresh 189752834 more times*


Have results not been released on Wednesdays in the past few years?


----------



## JayKay PE

Liz06 said:


> we are living a DREAM!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Picture of my doge the other weekend


----------



## JayKay PE

Tmanwatery said:


> my ideal result release date and time for Delaware would be at 12:30 pm this Friday. I'd be done work and the gym and be free to cry in peace with my GF away on a bachelorette trip...


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Engineerbabu said:


> I am at Delaware too, if you are at Newark or nearby we can cry together
> And the chances of results tomorrow are 55% and 45% for Friday, in my opinon. For today let's say 0.000001%


Yes! I'm in Dover but I can drive, misery loves company!!


----------



## Engineerbabu

enginear19 said:


> Have results not been released on Wednesdays in the past few years?


4 out of 5 last April exam was published on Thursday and the other one on Tuesday (correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> View attachment 22003


Shouldn't you be writing something right now?


----------



## Engineerbabu

Tmanwatery said:


> Yes! I'm in Dover but I can drive, misery loves company!!


I took the SE so I will probably go through more pain, even tho I am sure I will end up crying


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Shouldn't you be writing something right now?











EB Mafia


A rustle in the bushes and an arm flops out. A passing raccoon takes a sniff, its whiskers flaring angrily at the scent, before trundling off to find some more appropriate trash for its palate. @vhab49_PE's body, slightly bloated, remains in place for the morning garbage pickup. @vhab49_PE...




engineerboards.com


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Engineerbabu said:


> I took the SE so I will probably go through more pain, even tho I am sure I will end up crying


oh shit, you sat right behind me then if you took in Wilmington. I was in the middle of the last non-SE row.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

JayKay PE said:


> EB Mafia
> 
> 
> A rustle in the bushes and an arm flops out. A passing raccoon takes a sniff, its whiskers flaring angrily at the scent, before trundling off to find some more appropriate trash for its palate. @vhab49_PE's body, slightly bloated, remains in place for the morning garbage pickup. @vhab49_PE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com


can one give me just a quick overview of what that thread is?


----------



## SoVA Eng

Engineerbabu said:


> 4 out of 5 last April exam was published on Thursday and the other one on Tuesday (correct me if I am wrong)


yep. This is accurate, I believe. Someone posted this info about 10 pages back


----------



## Engineerbabu

Tmanwatery said:


> oh shit, you sat right behind me then if you took in Wilmington. I was in the middle of the last non-SE row.


I went to North Carolina, Raleigh to take SE. I was in the middle there tho


----------



## JayKay PE

Tmanwatery said:


> can one give me just a quick overview of what that thread is?


It's a version of the werewolf/mafia game, where it's mafia vs. townie with lynchings and night kills. It's now turned into a somewhat storytelling session because I am a horrible person who got tired of "8 votes for so-and-so, they were killed by the town. They were mafia"


----------



## djl PE

Tmanwatery said:


> Picture of my doge the other weekend


oh my gosh that little visor


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I logged into NCEES and look what I saw!!!!!


----------



## SoVA Eng

Since we're doing cute pet pics...


----------



## DLD PE

Engineerbabu said:


> I went to North Carolina, Raleigh to take SE. I was in the middle there tho


I lived in Raleigh from 1999-2012 then Knightdale from 2012-2016. Nice area!


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I logged into NCEES and look what I saw!!!!!


Good. They aren't revoking passed exams yet this year. I hate when they do the annual culling.


----------



## djl PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I logged into NCEES and look what I saw!!!!!


Congrats JP!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

enginear19 said:


> Have results not been released on Wednesdays in the past few years?


Wednesday is the least common of the five weekdays for the initial release. IIRC I think I've only seen it happen once in the last 10 years.


----------



## Engineerbabu

DuranDuran said:


> I lived in Raleigh from 1999-2012 then Knightdale from 2012-2016. Nice area!


I liked the place too but I don't want to visit there again for taking the exam. Waiting on the last portion of SE and I don't want to study ever again  
Unfortunately, I am doing a Ph.D. so I cant really stop studying but I want just forget about the Professional test.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Good. They aren't revoking passed exams yet this year. I hate when they do the annual culling.


Hey, don't un-troll my trolling.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Engineerbabu said:


> 4 out of 5 last April exam was published on Thursday and the other one on Tuesday (correct me if I am wrong)


It sounds right. I'll take your word for it.


----------



## StrucDesignEIT

Since we are posting cute pet pics, here is my contribution. My 3 year old daughter thought our cat needed a friend and a blanket.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> And to keep the thread moving, have a daily Odin pic:
> 
> View attachment 22002


Very artistic.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Very artistic.


It's his "I don't want to roll over to get the catnip, maybe I can bend to reach it?"


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

kimberlite said:


> I think I'd rather get "fail" than "unacceptable".
> 
> It reminds me of when it hurt more to get the "I'm not angry, I'm just disappointed" talk.


I think I'd rather have a "pass" and "not pass" than FAIL or UNACCEPTABLE. lol


----------



## Engineerbabu

HeidiofAZ said:


> I think I'd rather have a "pass" and "not pass" than FAIL or UNACCEPTABLE. lol



Result pending is much difficult to see than acceptable or unacceptble or pass or fail


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

RBHeadge PE said:


> Wednesday is the least common of the five weekdays for the initial release. IIRC I think I've only seen it happen once in the last 10 years.


but it's 2021 so anything goes?


----------



## Liz06

HeidiofAZ said:


> but it's 2021 so anything goes?


That's true!


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

6AM in AZ and the first thing I do today is check EB.....what is life.


----------



## al1bye911

mobius160 said:


> Anyone have a goat I can sacrifice? If results aren't out by Thursday I'd be willing to settle for a chicken




a little late, but since I have chickens I couldn’t resist


----------



## al1bye911

@RBHeadge PE 
Was the Oct 2019 WTTS thread deleted? Couldn't find it this morning.


----------



## SoVA Eng

al1bye911 said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> Was the Oct 2019 WTTS thread deleted? Couldn't find it this morning.











October 2019 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck


Welcome to the post October 2019 PE post-exam wait period. Did you think that studying for the exam and taking the exam was the hard part? Well you were wrong! Waiting for the exam results is the worst part of this whole process. A few years ago @Dexman PE PMP wrote a famous post...




engineerboards.com


----------



## 5 to 9

Well well well. Last night in one of the strangest things Elon Musk has ever done (but that's not saying much), the Techno-King himself has put down a million dollars worth of doge coin towards the results coming out today on the Vegas Market! During a recent interview, Mr. Musk was quoted as saying, "You know, I actually despise engineers. They always think they know better than me and are always trying to say things like, 'you could make the Tesla better if you did blah blah blah.' Well I'm returning the favor to these so-called engineers! The results aren't coming out today, but let them think it is! Bwa ha ha ha ha!" Our interviewer had no comment, but they were incentivized to buy a Tesla, because "It's super cool and it will make me feel better than those poopoo head engineers," according to Mr. Tesla.

The recent doge coin dump into results being released today have caused the oddsmakers to revise their odds. However, the smart money continues to be on Thursday per historical data on hand and our team of actual professional engineers and statisticians. Here are the revised odds:

Wednesday 26th May: +800
Thursday 27th May: +200
Friday 28th May: +500
Tuesday 1st June: +400

*Disclaimer: *_Not real odds. Neither Las Vegas Sands Corporation (LVSC) nor Elon Musk care about the results release date for the Professional Engineering exam. However, both Elon Musk and Saturday Night Live have a poor understanding of humor and their attempts at comedy when targeting millennials and Zoomers are outdated._


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

vhab49_PE said:


> This is my past attempts at the PE (Fail, Pass) then starting with last April SE, (cancelled, cancelled, Unacceptable, Unacceptable)


Unacceptable feels a little better than Fail. But then again, I'm in a very dark place right now. I'm grasping at straws here.

So, will it say Acceptable when you pass the SE?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I tried talking to my lawyer friend last night to make me feel better. She said they have to wait 4 months to find out if they passed the Bar. It didn't make me feel better. Don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

civilrobot said:


> Unacceptable feels a little better than Fail. But then again, I'm in a very dark place right now. I'm grasping at straws here.
> 
> So, will it say Acceptable when you pass the SE?


Each day says acceptable... I don't know what the overall pass looks like, if anything.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

vhab49_PE said:


> Each day says acceptable... I don't know what the overall pass looks like, if anything.


Fascinating! This SE process is so interesting.


----------



## mobius160

I'd rather have "you're garbage, go play in a medical waste dumpster" than "result pending".


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Wednesday cuteness. My dogs trying to convince me to come back to bed.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

civilrobot said:


> I tried talking to my lawyer friend last night to make me feel better. She said they have to wait 4 months to find out if they passed the Bar. It didn't make me feel better. Don't know what I was thinking.


Don't they typically get a date for when results will be released? If so, I feel like that helps with the stress rather than us waiting for a ticking time bomb that we have no clue the time on it.


----------



## Justine

I wish you all the best of luck as results get posted. (No, I don't know when info will be posted or who passed.)

There is a lot that goes into determining the passing and failing scores on these exams. I understand how grading multiple choice exams seems super easy and simple, but there are so many factors that NCEES considers when the tests come in. It is pretty crazy how many angles get looked at before and after the test.

(Yes, I am THE poster boy on the website. I had no idea that was what I signed up for. Normally, I have had a few memes roasting me or turning me into a mascot by now on this board. Everyone is growing up so fast!)

Good luck.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Justine said:


> I wish you all the best of luck as results get posted. (No, I don't know when info will be posted or who passed.)
> 
> There is a lot that goes into determining the passing and failing scores on these exams. I understand how grading multiple choice exams seems super easy and simple, but there are so many factors that NCEES considers when the tests come in. It is pretty crazy how many angles get looked at before and after the test.
> 
> (Yes, I am THE poster boy on the website. I had no idea that was what I signed up for. Normally, I have had a few memes roasting me or turning me into a mascot by now on this board. Everyone is growing up so fast!)
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks Justin Stine. I don't hate your face. 

Can I haz results now? Yes?


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Justine said:


> I wish you all the best of luck as results get posted. (No, I don't know when info will be posted or who passed.)
> 
> There is a lot that goes into determining the passing and failing scores on these exams. I understand how grading multiple choice exams seems super easy and simple, but there are so many factors that NCEES considers when the tests come in. It is pretty crazy how many angles get looked at before and after the test.
> 
> (Yes, I am THE poster boy on the website. I had no idea that was what I signed up for. Normally, I have had a few memes roasting me or turning me into a mascot by now on this board. Everyone is growing up so fast!)
> 
> Good luck.


RIIIIIIIIGGGHHHHHT


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Tmanwatery said:


> Don't they typically get a date for when results will be released? If so, I feel like that helps with the stress rather than us waiting for a ticking time bomb that we have no clue the time on it.


wait, i feel duped! she passed many years ago so it was hard to recall the details. you are so right... this stupid wait is stupid. stupidity stupid!


----------



## realms17

so tomorrow or friday right?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Yesterday, I priced out the SoPE program. I've taken EET twice. I am planning to take the live online class next time. Give it all I've got for the last P&P administration. I think I should study before the class starts in August. The class should be more practice and review than anything... I hope that helps (if I fail).


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

realms17 said:


> View attachment 22013
> 
> 
> so tomorrow or friday right?


yes, but that won't stop us from acting out today. delirium has set in.


----------



## SoVA Eng

realms17 said:


> View attachment 22013
> 
> 
> so tomorrow or friday right?


Tomorrow. 100000%





is what I keep hoping for.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

civilrobot said:


> wait, i feel duped! she passed many years ago so it was hard to recall the details. you are so right... this stupid wait is stupid. stupidity stupid!


googled it and it appears they get the same ticking time bomb as us... HIMYM failed me...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

if you keep your expectations low, then you can't be surprised if you fail


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

civilrobot said:


> Yesterday, I priced out the SoPE program. I've taken EET twice. I am planning to take the live online class next time. Give it all I've got for the last P&P administration. I think I should study before the class starts in August. The class should be more practice and review than anything... I hope that helps (if I fail).


what were your thoughts on EET, I've heard so-so things on their Breadth portion but heard stellar reviews for the Depth and was leaning if I have to take it again to do their live course.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

civilrobot said:


> Yesterday, I priced out the SoPE program. I've taken EET twice. I am planning to take the live online class next time. Give it all I've got for the last P&P administration. I think I should study before the class starts in August. The class should be more practice and review than anything... I hope that helps (if I fail).


I did the live class and honestly it wasn't much better aside from forcing you to login. The major downside for me was I couldn't pause to digest the info and sometimes the lecturer would just continue on because they need to finish within a certain time frame. I used my repeat already so if I do have to take it again I'll be studying only based on the binders


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

celebrate me! i just posted a gif! is this tik tok-ing?  

how do you do, fellow kids!


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Tmanwatery said:


> what were your thoughts on EET, I've heard so-so things on their Breadth portion but heard stellar reviews for the Depth and was leaning if I have to take it again to do their live course.


I was opposite on that thought. Their breadth material was stellar. 1000% better than the CERM and way easier to read through. During the morning portion I literally only used the EET binder. I also thought the breadth lectures were much easier to understand. The depth (I'm structural) were a lot harder to follow but the Fluids lecturer was awesome so I imagine his depth classes are amazing. Regardless I thought both classes were incredibly helpful (even if I do fail). I don't think I could have studied without it.


----------



## SoVA Eng

HeidiofAZ said:


> I did the live class and honestly it wasn't much better aside from forcing you to login. The major downside for me was I couldn't pause to digest the info and sometimes the lecturer would just continue on because they need to finish within a certain time frame. I used my repeat already so if I do have to take it again I'll be studying only based on the binders


I'm in the same position as you.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

HeidiofAZ said:


> I was opposite on that thought. Their breadth material was stellar. 1000% better than the CERM and way easier to read through. During the morning portion I literally only used the EET binder. I also thought the breadth lectures were much easier to understand. The depth (I'm structural) were a lot harder to follow but the Fluids lecturer was awesome so I imagine his depth classes are amazing. Regardless I thought both classes were incredibly helpful (even if I do fail). I don't think I could have studied without it.


I'm Transpo and heard the instructor was great for that depth. I personally did group study, 2 guys at work talked me into taking April instead of this fall, and felt good aside from conceptual and felt like our depth review was poor compared to the exam.


----------



## SoVA Eng

HeidiofAZ said:


> I was opposite on that thought. Their breadth material was stellar. 1000% better than the CERM and way easier to read through. During the morning portion I literally only used the EET binder. I also thought the breadth lectures were much easier to understand. The depth (I'm structural) were a lot harder to follow but the Fluids lecturer was awesome so I imagine his depth classes are amazing. Regardless I thought both classes were incredibly helpful (even if I do fail). I don't think I could have studied without it.


This. I thought the Breadth was way better also. Depth was not very helpful for me.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Tmanwatery said:


> what were your thoughts on EET, I've heard so-so things on their Breadth portion but heard stellar reviews for the Depth and was leaning if I have to take it again to do their live course.


I did the on-demand course. Great course. Structural (breadth) was rough. Dude just reads from the section and doesn't really show the details behind a problem. I had to reteach myself that subject and catch all of the unsaid things that he just breezed through. 

Nazrul and Samir are amazing. What's your discipline? If you're in water, you would be set with Nazrul. No question.

Don't judge EET based on my story. I think it's me. I've been out of school a long time and I am not a designer. And I'm testing in construction which is...interesting. I have a ton of construction experience but I'm not an expert in every single thing.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

HeidiofAZ said:


> I did the live class and honestly it wasn't much better aside from forcing you to login. The major downside for me was I couldn't pause to digest the info and sometimes the lecturer would just continue on because they need to finish within a certain time frame. I used my repeat already so if I do have to take it again I'll be studying only based on the binders


you're better off. i used the binders for the most part on my 2nd attempt. i also did a ton of practice problems from outside sources. the practice problems are what push you to think outside the box with using the binders, which is exactly what you need to do for this exam. 

i remember sitting for the exam for my 1st attempt and feeling confident in what i knew from the binders. then i opened the exam, solved a few and then felt sad because the problems that i practiced in the binder weren't on the exam. the resounding chorus of friends here on EB said "you need to do a lot of practice problems from everywhere. get your hands on practice problems, do them, then redo them, then do them again and again...all kinds!" and that helped me to feel more confident with manipulating the info in my mind to apply it to the problems this time. 

but you never know... i still feel like i failed soooo...


----------



## StrucDesignEIT

civilrobot said:


> I did the on-demand course. Great course. Structural (breadth) was rough. Dude just reads from the section and doesn't really show the details behind a problem. I had to reteach myself that subject and catch all of the unsaid things that he just breezed through.
> 
> Nazrul and Samir are amazing. What's your discipline? If you're in water, you would be set with Nazrul. No question.


I felt the same way and I work in structural doing steel, concrete, wood, and masonry. The depth portions for concrete and wood were good, but I felt a little lacking in material covered. The steel and masonry depth portions as well as the analysis portion with statics and moment redistribution were just reading through the sections. The breadth instructors gave awesome summary sheets of formulas, definitions, etc that I used a lot on exam prep and exam day. Depth instructors generally did not include summary sheets.

Overall, I would say I was pleased especially with the breadth material covered and the instructors. I likely could not have passed the breadth portion if I had not taken the review course just because of all the stuff I don't work with and haven't touched since college days. If I do not pass, I plan to retake EET and just spend more time working practice problems and only reference the on-demand videos for when I need extra help to understand a concept.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

civilrobot said:


> you're better off. i used the binders for the most part on my 2nd attempt. i also did a ton of practice problems from outside sources. the practice problems are what push you to think outside the box with using the binders, which is exactly what you need to do for this exam.
> 
> i remember sitting for the exam for my 1st attempt and feeling confident in what i knew from the binders. then i opened the exam, solved a few and then felt sad because the problems that i practiced in the binder weren't on the exam. the resounding chorus of friends here on EB said "you need to do a lot of practice problems from everywhere. get your hands on practice problems, do them, then redo them, then do them again and again...all kinds!" and that helped me to feel more confident with manipulating the info in my mind to apply it to the problems this time.
> 
> but you never know... i still feel like i failed soooo...


I did only used the binders and no lecture to study the depth on my second attempt. I focused on doing all the examples and practice problems from the binder. I need to get my hands on the 5 minute solutions problems if I fail again.....I was Structural Depth


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

StrucDesignEIT said:


> * If I do not pass, I plan to retake EET and just spend more time working practice problems and only reference the on-demand videos for when I need extra help to understand a concept.*


That's what I did.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

It's not even 8AM here in AZ but now I'm feeling discouraged that results will come out today since it's already almost 11AM EST. ugh


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

HeidiofAZ said:


> I did only used the binders and no lecture to study the depth on my second attempt. I focused on doing all the examples and practice problems from the binder. I need to get my hands on the 5 minute solutions problems if I fail again.....I was Structural Depth


okay. yeah i stepped it up and ordered a bunch of practice problem books. i pushed myself to get through the Goswami practice exams and Civil PE Practice Problems book.


----------



## Reverse Polish

vhab49_PE said:


> Each day says acceptable... I don't know what the overall pass looks like, if anything.



It looks about as exciting as you might imagine: no marching bands, no cake, no nothin. 




Hang in there, @Engineerbabu . When you start to break down in tears, and have dreams that you did so horribly on the SE exam that your PE license(s) will be stripped, the release of results is close.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

civilrobot said:


> okay. yeah i stepped it up and ordered a bunch of practice problem books. i pushed myself to get through the Goswami practice exams and Civil PE Practice Problems book.


nice! you must feel pretty good then! I was not feeling motivated to study because I got a new job that doesn't require the PE and then at the beginning of April during my review my boss said I was going to be managing some new people since I'll be a PE and the pressure was on!  A little late to the game and ran out of time studying the depth stuff. Literally spent the last 8 months riding my mountain bike way too much and rode almost 1000 miles!


----------



## looper

Tmanwatery said:


> what were your thoughts on EET, I've heard so-so things on their Breadth portion but heard stellar reviews for the Depth and was leaning if I have to take it again to do their live course.


I thought the breadth was very good. But no course can cover every little detail so your understanding of the topics need to be up there or have notes to supplement it.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

HeidiofAZ said:


> nice! you must feel pretty good then! I was not feeling motivated to study because I got a new job that doesn't require the PE and then at the beginning of April during my review my boss said I was going to be managing some new people since I'll be a PE and the pressure was on!  A little late to the game and ran out of time studying the depth stuff. Literally spent the last 8 months riding my mountain bike way too much and rode almost 1000 miles!


lol no i don't feel good. i felt good about the AM, but that means nothing. i felt like i could have done better in the PM. i ran out of gas. forgot to eat a snack. things got hazy and had to guess on 7 questions because i couldn't get my brain off the starting block with those problems. 

the one thing i have going for me this time around is that i kept my mental health in tact. i was an anxious mess when i found out i failed the first time. this time, i'm taking things in stride as well as i can. 

my boss's boss wants my boss to retire. so i need to pass to take over for my boss. same as you, i manage a lot of PEs and AIAs so i need the credential.


----------



## looper

civilrobot said:


> Yesterday, I priced out the SoPE program. I've taken EET twice. I am planning to take the live online class next time. Give it all I've got for the last P&P administration. I think I should study before the class starts in August. The class should be more practice and review than anything... I hope that helps (if I fail).


Hoping I pass but I’m not spending a dime on review classes again. The actual exam evolved and left all the classes and practice exams in the dust. They’re still about solving problems while the exam is more about concepts.


----------



## al1bye911

Question for the OGs: How did you announce your results (pass or fail) to your boss/SO/Peers? Best & worst comments you rec'd back?


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

civilrobot said:


> lol no i don't feel good. i felt good about the AM, but that means nothing. i felt like i could have done better in the PM. i ran out of gas. forgot to eat a snack. things got hazy and had to guess on 7 questions because i couldn't get my brain off the starting block with those problems.
> 
> the one thing i have going for me this time around is that i kept my mental health in tact. i was an anxious mess when i found out i failed the first time. this time, i'm taking things in stride as well as i can.
> 
> my boss's boss wants my boss to retire. so i need to pass to take over for my boss. same as you, i manage a lot of PEs and AIAs so i need the credential.


At least they decided to keep the codes the same instead of updating for the next exam. I was worried that if I failed, all my code books would be out dated. Bright side? lol


----------



## JayUn PE

al1bye911 said:


> Question for the OGs: How did you announce your results (pass or fail) to your boss/SO/Peers? Best & worst comments you rec'd back?


I just emailed my boss that I passed and later that day he sent out an office-wide email congratulating me. All the comments were along the lines of congrats, no more studying and not wishing this kind of pain on anyone .


----------



## txjennah PE

al1bye911 said:


> Question for the OGs: How did you announce your results (pass or fail) to your boss/SO/Peers? Best & worst comments you rec'd back?


I kept it pretty private when I failed. If a coworker asked, I told them, but didn't go around announcing it otherwise. I failed twice and it was soooo hard to admit I'd failed the second time. 

I came into the office late the morning I received the (GOOD) news for my third attempt. Two coworkers (who knew results had been released that day) both looked at me anxiously as I walked in. I announced, "I PASSED!!!!" and they were so happy. My PM/mentor wrote "PE" on a post-it note and stuck it next to the nameplate on my office. Hahaha it was definitely a happy, surreal day where not much was accomplished.

Then the VERY NEXT DAY, my husband received a job offer for the university he's now teaching at. It was a crazy week.


----------



## al1bye911

Wasted my morning on this... your welcome. Only has Jan 2021 & Oct 2020 data. 
Now time to go look at baby chicks...

*PE Pass Rates*


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Have you all seen this? LOL


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

al1bye911 said:


> Question for the OGs: How did you announce your results (pass or fail) to your boss/SO/Peers? Best & worst comments you rec'd back?


I individually emailed my boss and everyone who provided a reference or a employment verification, thanked them for their support, and let them know I passed. It was mostly just basic congratulations messages back. Nothing especially memorable. I think everyone had already assumed that I was going to pass; meanwhile I'm over here sweating bullets.


----------



## enginear19

al1bye911 said:


> Wasted my morning on this... your welcome. Only has Jan 2021 & Oct 2020 data.
> Now time to go look at baby chicks...
> 
> *PE Pass Rates*


One of the previous WTTS threads posted that pass rates were updated and then later that day (not sure the time differential) the results were released. I've been refreshing that as often as I do this thread.


----------



## Tuggie

civilrobot said:


> I did the on-demand course. Great course. Structural (breadth) was rough. Dude just reads from the section and doesn't really show the details behind a problem. I had to reteach myself that subject and catch all of the unsaid things that he just breezed through.
> 
> Nazrul and Samir are amazing. What's your discipline? If you're in water, you would be set with Nazrul. No question.
> 
> Don't judge EET based on my story. I think it's me. I've been out of school a long time and I am not a designer. And I'm testing in construction which is...interesting. I have a ton of construction experience but I'm not an expert in every single thing.


This is hands down me. Been out of the field for a while, never really thought I would be back here doing this. Though I am enjoying it... the work, not the WAIT!!!


----------



## Liz06

civilrobot said:


> okay. yeah i stepped it up and ordered a bunch of practice problem books. i pushed myself to get through the Goswami practice exams and Civil PE Practice Problems book.


I did the same!


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

My heart nearly skipped a beat. I pressed F5 and my NCEES page took longer than usual to refresh. I thought maybe some new info? nope...just all of us clogging the bandwidth. LOL


----------



## djl PE

HeidiofAZ said:


> My heart nearly skipped a beat. I pressed F5 and my NCEES page took longer than usual to refresh. I thought maybe some new info? nope...just all of us clogging the bandwidth. LOL


AZ is usually among the first to release, yes? I bet that is nerve-wracking!


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm not even waiting on results and I'm fully invested in this.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

djl said:


> AZ is usually among the first to release, yes? I bet that is nerve-wracking!


Yes historically I believe so. Which is why I'm actually doing the F5 thing on NCEES.


----------



## DerekRChristian

Reverse Polish said:


> It looks about as exciting as you might imagine: no marching bands, no cake, no nothin.
> 
> View attachment 22016
> 
> 
> Hang in there, @Engineerbabu . When you start to break down in tears, and have dreams that you did so horribly on the SE exam that your PE license(s) will be stripped, the release of results is close.



Sick flex with the SE results.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl said:


> AZ is usually among the first to release, yes? I bet that is nerve-wracking!


Usually Day 1. I wouldn't go so far as to say that they are usually among the first five to release. Time zones and office hours seem to effect things and the earliest releasers tend to be east coast.


----------



## MillerTD

...honestly not sure if this forum helps or hurts during the wait..... I think it has helped at least commiserate a little; but I cannot stop refreshing this, NCEES, and Indiana license status.....


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

MillerTD said:


> ...honestly not sure if this forum helps or hurts during the wait..... I think it has helped at least commiserate a little; but I cannot stop refreshing this, NCEES, and Indiana license status.....


it's at least helpful to see that we are all not alone in this anxiety filled wait period....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MillerTD said:


> ...honestly not sure if this forum helps or hurts during the wait..... I think it has helped at least commiserate a little; but I cannot stop refreshing this, NCEES, and Indiana license status.....


You can at least hold off on refreshing the Indiana website. *No* State updates their license listing or internal site before the initial release.


----------



## MillerTD

RBHeadge PE said:


> You can at least hold off on refreshing the Indiana website. *No* State updates their license listing or internal site before the initial release.


thank you for your kindness and intent, but I do not see where logic and reality can help me at this point.......


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

well, i think we can officially call it for today.


----------



## MillerTD

Tmanwatery said:


> well, i think we can officially call it for today.


or.... were they reading past posts and agree that during the workday is somewhat cruel to those that may have to "get thru the rest of the day" dealing with their emotions and have decided to wait till the EOB?


----------



## MillerTD

...yes, I am starting to drive myself nuts.....


----------



## kimberlite PE

Definitely happening tomorrow because I now have to be out in the field all day with marginal cell coverage.
On the plus side, they let me rent an ATV to go screw around in the hills. Some consolation at least.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

kimberlite said:


> Definitely happening tomorrow because I now have to be out in the field all day with marginal cell coverage.
> On the plus side, they let me rent an ATV to go screw around in the hills. Some consolation at least.


*gets enough cell coverage, finds out he failed, drives off into the sunset with the ATV and never looked back*


----------



## SoVA Eng

Tmanwatery said:


> *gets enough cell coverage, finds out he failed, drives off into the sunset with the ATV and never looked back*


 omgggggggg


----------



## kimberlite PE

Tmanwatery said:


> *gets enough cell coverage, finds out he failed, drives off into the sunset with the ATV and never looked back*


Ah well I wasn't considering that but I am now.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Ugh. I forgot how much this wait sucks. Took the PE 9 years ago. Mostly lurked on here, made a few posts, then disappeared into my career. Just took the SE this April, and I remembered this site. I am so glad EB is still here. This is so therapeutic.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

kimberlite said:


> Ah well I wasn't considering that but I am now.


some say he crashed the ATV that day, others say he finally broke free of the chains of corporate America, in reality, he's sitting at the Sunoco down the street waiting to put gas in the ATV still...



Edit: would have been slightly funnier 2 weeks ago due to the gas shortage hysteria.


----------



## kimberlite PE

Tmanwatery said:


> some say he crashed the ATV that day, others say he finally broke free of the chains of corporate America, in reality, he's sitting at the Sunoco down the street waiting to put gas in the ATV still...


Haha I'm in Wyoming; if there's some out-of-towner at *my* #3 pump at the Sinclair I get grumpy 

Edit in response: that's what I figured you were talking about. We got so much fossil fuel out here, we fill up our swimming pools with it.


----------



## SoVA Eng

Tmanwatery said:


> some say he crashed the ATV that day, others say he finally broke free of the chains of corporate America, in reality, he's sitting at the Sunoco down the street waiting to put gas in the ATV still...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: would have been slightly funnier 2 weeks ago due to the gas shortage hysteria.


I can't stop reading this in Morgan Freeman's voice...


----------



## pbrme

MillerTD said:


> or.... were they reading past posts and agree that during the workday is somewhat cruel to those that may have to "get thru the rest of the day" dealing with their emotions and have decided to wait till the EOB?


----------



## 5 to 9

We all knew from the very beginning that Thursday was going to be the day. So here we are, on the eve of that dreaded Thursday. Hope everyone is hanging in okay!


----------



## SoVA Eng

5 to 9 said:


> We all knew from the very beginning that Thursday was going to be the day. So here we are, on the eve of that dreaded Thursday. Hope everyone is hanging in okay!


Better than I'll be doing tomorrow


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

5 to 9 said:


> We all knew from the very beginning that Thursday was going to be the day. So here we are, on the eve of that dreaded Thursday. Hope everyone is hanging in okay!


got a few errands to do tonight in prep tomorrow, freezer isle taquito's, cheap tequila, limes, Pedialyte, and tissues. Am I missing anything?


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

5 to 9 said:


> We all knew from the very beginning that Thursday was going to be the day. So here we are, on the eve of that dreaded Thursday. Hope everyone is hanging in okay!


How did we know it was going to be a Thursday? last time for me (October exam) it was a Tuesday at 8:30AM.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Tmanwatery said:


> got a few errands to do tonight in prep tomorrow, freezer isle taquito's, cheap tequila, limes, Pedialyte, and tissues. Am I missing anything?


cake and ice cream! It can be for sadness or celebration. lol


----------



## kimberlite PE

Tmanwatery said:


> got a few errands to do tonight in prep tomorrow, freezer isle taquito's, cheap tequila, limes, Pedialyte, and tissues. Am I missing anything?


Big ass chocolate cake


----------



## SoVA Eng

HeidiofAZ said:


> How did we know it was going to be a Thursday? last time for me (October exam) it was a Tuesday at 8:30AM.


I personally think it's going to be Monday

ETA: @RBHeadge PE knows for sure


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

SoVA Eng said:


> I personally think it's going to be Monday


A holiday?? highly doubtful. More likely Tuesday than Monday IMO but hoping for tomorrow.


----------



## leggo PE

Well, looky looky what’s here:









April 2021


For the results!




engineerboards.com


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

feeling like i need to create two boxes like Michael did one for good news other for bad news.... banking on the bad news but need to be ready for the good I suppose


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

leggo PE said:


> Well, looky looky what’s here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2021
> 
> 
> For the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com


Man, I always loved the trolling.


----------



## JayKay PE

SoVA Eng said:


> I personally think it's going to be Monday
> 
> ETA: @RBHeadge PE knows for sure


Orly? @RBHeadge PE when did you get the inside scoop?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Well, looky looky what’s here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2021
> 
> 
> For the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SoVA Eng said:


> I personally think it's going to be Monday
> 
> ETA: @RBHeadge PE knows for sure


----------



## SoVA Eng

HeidiofAZ said:


> A holiday?? highly doubtful. More likely Tuesday than Monday IMO but hoping for tomorrow.


I'm joking. A lot of people think tomorrow because:

1. Tomorrow is 34 days (which is around average for April test)
2. Thursday (which seems to be the more popular day of the week based on historical data)

It's been said already that October is thought to take longer for results because of holidays.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

My productivity at work today is just meh.


----------



## JayKay PE

HeidiofAZ said:


> My productivity at work today is just meh.


----------



## eltayeb707

5 to 9 said:


> We all knew from the very beginning that Thursday was going to be the day. So here we are, on the eve of that dreaded Thursday. Hope everyone is hanging in okay!


Hummm!!!


----------



## Train Engineer

Tmanwatery said:


> got a few errands to do tonight in prep tomorrow, freezer isle taquito's, cheap tequila, limes, Pedialyte, and tissues. Am I missing anything?


Lube


----------



## leggo PE

I was catching up on posts from yesterday and earlier today... gosh, the first time I failed the P.E. Exam, I was personally crushed. I had false confidence that had convinced me there was no way I had failed. Good grief, I will never let that happen to me again.

Anyway, I took the exam with my coworker at the time, and she passed. So we went to our then boss and gave him each of our news. He looked at me, and couldn’t believe I hadn’t passed. He was very sorry for me. That was pretty sad.

I don’t really remember the second time, other than that I wasn’t convinced I’d passed at all. The third time, I DID pass, so that was cool! Excluding the fact that my husband tried to trick me by saying he didn’t see a stupid green box...


----------



## MillerTD

Train Engineer said:


> Lube


TMI!!!! especially if his GF is out of town...... not judging, just not wanting to be privy to private information


----------



## MillerTD

leggo PE said:


> I was catching up on posts from yesterday and earlier today... gosh, the first time I failed the P.E. Exam, I was personally crushed. I had false confidence that had convinced me there was no way I had failed. Good grief, I will never let that happen to me again.
> 
> Anyway, I took the exam with my coworker at the time, and she passed. So we went to our then boss and gave him each of our news. He looked at me, and couldn’t believe I hadn’t passed. He was very sorry for me. That was pretty sad.
> 
> I don’t really remember the second time, other than that I wasn’t convinced I’d passed at all. The third time, I DID pass, so that was cool! Excluding the fact that my husband tried to trick me by saying he didn’t see a stupid green box...


I can relate to your first time..... thought I was God's gift to mechanical engineering when I first took it.......took me and me boss 22 yrs to convince me to try again.... (a little history, I now work for the same man I worked for in 1998 that convinced me to take it back then)


----------



## leggo PE

MillerTD said:


> I can relate to your first time..... thought I was God's gift to mechanical engineering when I first took it.......took me and me boss 22 yrs to convince me to try again.... (a little history, I now work for the same man I worked for in 1998 that convinced me to take it back then)


It was a serious knock to my personal hubris! But I probably needed it, and it prepared me well for what’s happened since.

That’s quite impressive, 22+ years with the same boss! You must like him a lot! And kudos to you for getting back to the P.E. exam and taking it again!


----------



## MillerTD

leggo PE said:


> It was a serious knock to my personal hubris! But I probably needed it, and it prepared me well for what’s happened since.
> 
> That’s quite impressive, 22+ years with the same boss! You must like him a lot! And kudos to you for getting back to the P.E. exam and taking it again!


not 22 yrs....although we wish we had. That particular company we worked for back then sold out and we were quickly redundant. Went our own separate ways. Did some contract work for him from time to time but only started back with him in his own business a couple of years ago. Past few years I started to accrue ICC certifications and decided it was time to step up again.....last time I was NOT prepared to fail (didn't even consider it) but did not prepare even close to this time. Different mindset now. If this time I don't achieve it then I will next time (sucky part is my PE is April only)....

ya I hazard I'm older than most of the PE candidates....54 this year


----------



## leggo PE

MillerTD said:


> not 22 yrs....although we wish we had. That particular company we worked for back then sold out and we were quickly redundant. Went our own separate ways. Did some contract work for him from time to time but only started back with him in his own business a couple of years ago. Past few years I started to accrue ICC certifications and decided it was time to step up again.....last time I was NOT prepared to fail (didn't even consider it) but did not prepare even close to this time. Different mindset now. If this time I don't achieve it then I will next time (sucky part is my PE is April only)....
> 
> ya I hazard I'm older than most of the PE candidates....54 this year


Ah, well then, to go back to him, perhaps you still like him! Haha. I’m not sure I’d go back to any of my prior bosses, of which there are three.


----------



## sstorryfamily

What was the consensus on timing for SE results? I see some saying they'll come out later and some saying they'll come out at the same time...


----------



## leggo PE

sstorryfamily said:


> What was the consensus on timing for SE results? I see some saying they'll come out later and some saying they'll come out at the same time...


After the P.E. exam results, per historical context.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SoVA Eng said:


> A lot of people think tomorrow because:
> 
> 1. Tomorrow is 34 days (which is the earliest seen, and a recent mode for an April test)
> 2. Thursday (which seems to be the more popular day of the week based on historical data)


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


and you want us to believe you really don't know. Watch Headge actually be the person who hits the send button and started WTTS for his pure enjoyment of our torture.


----------



## SoVA Eng

Does anyone else get excited when they get an email that starts with "NC..." 






then continues to read the rest "...SEA"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> and you want us to believe you really don't know. Watch Headge actually be the person who hits the send button and started WTTS for his pure enjoyment of our torture.


Are we playing two truths and a lie?


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

sstorryfamily said:


> What was the consensus on timing for SE results? I see some saying they'll come out later and some saying they'll come out at the same time...


That's why I'm so amped up right now. I probably wouldn't be as it usually is a couple weeks after the PE, but I had a coworker who took it last year, and she said they came out at the same time.


----------



## DLD PE

Tmanwatery said:


> and you want us to believe you really don't know. Watch Headge actually be the person who hits the send button and started WTTS for his pure enjoyment of our torture.


I can attest he is a highly influential person.


----------



## al1bye911

So test nightmares are fun.. woke up this morning from one. I was reading a test report letter from NCEES. There were check marks next to questions I got right and Xs next to the wrong ones. The report had a narrator (not morgan freeman, but I wish... that would have been epic). The narrator said I did well on the 2nd half but not so much on the first half (which is backwards to how I feel IRL). Then as I'm reading towards the bottom to where the pass/fail should be... yep, I wake up... FML


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are we playing two truths and a lie?


ok, I'll bite, you are the person who hits the send button, I passed the PE and you have insider info for when it'll be released.


----------



## sstorryfamily

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> That's why I'm so amped up right now. I probably wouldn't be as it usually is a couple weeks after the PE, but I had a coworker who took it last year, and she said they came out at the same time.


Yep, this is what really threw me off from the NCEES news page:


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> I can attest he is a highly flatulent person.


fix'd

RB needs to eat less fiber


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm sorry. I forgot this was supposed to be a very serious thread.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

leggo PE said:


> Well, looky looky what’s here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2021
> 
> 
> For the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com


----------



## leggo PE

civilrobot said:


>



You know you love it!


----------



## SoVA Eng




----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are we playing two truths and a lie?


I feel like yes, we should! With you.


----------



## SoVA Eng

Welll.....4 PM EST. Be back tomorrow! Everybody get ready for an eventful day!


----------



## leggo PE

sstorryfamily said:


> Yep, this is what really threw me off from the NCEES news page:
> View attachment 22074


This could have been the case for last term! @vhab49_PE, can you confirm?

In recent years, they would come 1-2 weeks afterwards. They have to come after the grading workshop. I think vhab mentioned this earlier in this thread.


----------



## mobius160

I am Schrödinger's examinee. I have simultaneously passed and failed the PE exam and there's no way to know which one I am until I check the results.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

But observation creates the results, so there are no results without observation.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm in Phase 4. At 12:01 PM tomorrow, I will enter Phase 5 if we don't get results by then. But my soul tells me it's tomorrow.


----------



## 5 to 9

I have failed this exam twice before. The first time hurt the worst. By linear regression, if I find out tomorrow (allegedly) that I have failed a third time, the amount of pain I feel should be considerably less than the previous two times.

Hurray for small victories through lesser losses!


----------



## Fisherman504

Did the guy wielding only an Ax and no reference manual ever passed?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

leggo PE said:


> I feel like yes, we should! With you.


RB is a man of mystery


----------



## 5 to 9

Fisherman504 said:


> Did the guy wielding only an Ax and no reference manual ever passed?


If someone walks into the exam room with their only testing material being an axe, might as well just go all the way and hack everyone's exam test material to pieces with that axe


----------



## MillerTD

5 to 9 said:


> If someone walks into the exam room with their only testing material being an axe, might as well just go all the way and hack everyone's exam test material to pieces with that axe


"I'm sorry sir. The Lumberjack and carpentry test was last week."


----------



## Fisherman504

SoVA Eng said:


> Welll.....4 PM EST. Be back tomorrow! Everybody get ready for an eventful day!


You know one time they released at approximately 5pm EST.


----------



## MillerTD

Fisherman504 said:


> You know one time they released at approximately 5pm EST.


my F5 works til 5pm EST


----------



## Fisherman504

Failed Oct 2018 PE Construction , its not over until I win .


I did not Pass the PE Exam (Construction) Oct 2018 AM=27 PM=21 Message to NCEES representative(s) who monitor this forum I’m coming after this exam in April 2019,,, with an axe !! I’ll be at the exam hall with my calculator + codes + personal notes (No CERM , No Reference books , No Solved...




engineerboards.com





There you go the guy with the Axe


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Fisherman504 said:


> Failed Oct 2018 PE Construction , its not over until I win .
> 
> 
> I did not Pass the PE Exam (Construction) Oct 2018 AM=27 PM=21 Message to NCEES representative(s) who monitor this forum I’m coming after this exam in April 2019,,, with an axe !! I’ll be at the exam hall with my calculator + codes + personal notes (No CERM , No Reference books , No Solved...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go the guy with the Axe


Holy s$#@, how have I not seen this before?!


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Fisherman504 said:


> Did the guy wielding only an Ax and no reference manual ever passed?


There was a guy that took the exam with me in the Fall who literally only had a steel manual and IBC. (structural depth) and passed. That was a gut punch to me who had a waggon with two egg crates full of code books, design books, and design manuals. UGH


----------



## MillerTD

15 minutes left.....and counting....stay tuned


----------



## Fisherman504

HeidiofAZ said:


> There was a guy that took the exam with me in the Fall who literally only had a steel manual and IBC. (structural depth) and passed. That was a gut punch to me who had a waggon with two egg crates full of code books, design books, and design manuals. UGH


I had two concrete cinder blocks and 2 of those wooden crates you can slide books in. Everyone looked at me and was like, why does he have cinder blocks. I used the cinder blocks to make the books as high as my desk.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> This could have been the case for last term! @vhab49_PE, can you confirm?
> 
> In recent years, they would come 1-2 weeks afterwards. They have to come after the grading workshop. I think vhab mentioned this earlier in this thread.


Twas the case last session. They actually held the PE results to wait for the close of the January PE, and as a result, the SE was ready at the same time. It was later in the day, so they still did PE first, then SE.


----------



## Fisherman504

Have not seen much Trolls this season.


----------



## mobius160

I heard multiple people in my exam room say "I thought you could only bring the CERM".

Those poor souls


----------



## MillerTD

5 minutes and counting.....


----------



## MillerTD

mobius160 said:


> I heard multiple people in my exam room say "I thought you could only bring the CERM".
> 
> Those poor souls


... expensive lesson on reading instructions .....


----------



## MillerTD

well folks, 5pm on the East coast.....guess we pick this up tomorrow


----------



## JayUn PE

MillerTD said:


> ... expensive lesson on reading instructions .....


The morning of my exam, a guy appeared at the exam room door just as the campus police officer was closing/locking it. Unfortunately he was not let in.


----------



## txjennah PE

Omg I forgot all about that thread.


----------



## rafsan06

NISSAN sends me emails and I get mini heart attacks.... this sucks.. I can't remember if I was so eagerly waiting for any exam results in my life like this....


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Fisherman504 said:


> Have not seen much Trolls this season.


The most epic trolling I ever heard about was this guy's brother who would create all kinds of burner email addresses with NCEES in the title and send emails to him with different "results" subject lines.


----------



## Fisherman504

MillerTD said:


> well folks, 5pm on the East coast.....guess we pick this up tomorrow


Thursday seems to be the big day usually. Right?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Fisherman504 said:


> Have not seen much Trolls this season.


yet.
The results subforum only opened a few hours ago.



MillerTD said:


> ... expensive lesson on reading instructions .....


Nothing compares to this example








Tips for Maryland Test Takers


We're about two weeks out, so it's time for the semi-annual bump. I don't know if the Maryland exams are being held at the State fairgrounds, but if they are then you may find this thread useful. Post any questions you may have in this thread, and come back after the exams to share any site...




engineerboards.com






Deep_Freeze26 said:


> The most epic trolling I ever heard about was this guy's brother who would create all kinds of burner email addresses with NCEES in the title and send emails to him with different "results" subject lines.


actual lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

HeidiofAZ said:


> There was a guy that took the exam with me in the Fall who literally only had a steel manual and IBC. (structural depth) and passed. That was a gut punch to me who had a waggon with two egg crates full of code books, design books, and design manuals. UGH


I took the exam in Oct 2018. I took a prep class; probably put in 200+ hours of studying, and passed.

One of my friends decided to take the exam in Oct 2019. He ask me to borrow all my references. He did zero preparation. He didn't even read the website to know the rules, like what calculators were allowed; I had to tell him.

I think he scored ~25.

In his defense he only finished ~25 problems so he was very successful on the questions he actually attempted. But he had no concept of the time management that went into the exam.

He says he wants to take it again now that he knows what to expect. He hasn't yet. I doubt he'll study next time either.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Fisherman504 said:


> Failed Oct 2018 PE Construction , its not over until I win .
> 
> 
> I did not Pass the PE Exam (Construction) Oct 2018 AM=27 PM=21 Message to NCEES representative(s) who monitor this forum I’m coming after this exam in April 2019,,, with an axe !! I’ll be at the exam hall with my calculator + codes + personal notes (No CERM , No Reference books , No Solved...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go the guy with the Axe





RBHeadge PE said:


> Holy s$#@, how have I not seen this before?!


That was a pretty great read


----------



## mobius160

jean15paul_PE said:


> I took the exam in Oct 2018. I took a prep class; probably put in 200+ hours of studying, and passed.
> 
> One of my friends decided to take the exam in Oct 2019. He ask me to borrow all my references. He did zero preparation. He didn't even read the website to know the rules, like what calculators were allowed; I had to tell him.
> 
> I think he scored ~25.
> 
> In his defense he only finished ~25 problems so he was very successful on the questions he actually attempted. But he had no concept of the time management that went into the exam.
> 
> He says he wants to take it again now that he knows what to expect. He hasn't yet. I doubt he'll study next time either.


This is why 2nd+ time test taker pass rates are so much lower


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

jean15paul_PE said:


> I took the exam in Oct 2018. I took a prep class; probably put in 200+ hours of studying, and passed.
> 
> One of my friends decided to take the exam in Oct 2019. He ask me to borrow all my references. He did zero preparation. He didn't even read the website to know the rules, like what calculators were allowed; I had to tell him.
> 
> I think he scored ~25.
> 
> In his defense he only finished ~25 problems so he was very successful on the questions he actually attempted. But he had no concept of the time management that went into the exam.
> 
> He says he wants to take it again now that he knows what to expect. He hasn't yet. I doubt he'll study next time either.


well this guy I took the exam with passed and the best part? he only spent 2 weeks studying. He either really holds onto knowledge, is an amazing test taker, is extremely lucky, or is a combination of all three! I was furious....especially since I invested in the EET course...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> One of my friends decided to take the exam in Oct 2019. He ask me to borrow all my references. He did zero preparation. He didn't even read the website to know the rules, like what calculators were allowed; I had to tell him.
> ...
> 
> He says he wants to take it again now that he knows what to expect. He hasn't yet. I doubt he'll study next time either.


What makes this even funnier is that he ME exam has converted to CBT.


----------



## 5 to 9

During my exam session this April, four (4) people were kicked out of the testing room for various reasons.

1. One girl couldn't take the exam due to a registration error.
2. One guy had his phone on him (albeit it was turned off)
3. One guy didn't put his pencil down until a couple seconds after time was called. He didn't find out he was disqualified until we came back from lunch for the afternoon session.
4. And I believe another person got disqualified for also not immediately putting their pencil down when time was called.

All of them were escorted out of the building by security. The proctor was a no-nonsense kind of guy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

5 to 9 said:


> During my exam session this April, four (4) people were kicked out of the testing room for various reasons.
> 
> 1. One girl couldn't take the exam due to a registration error.
> 2. One guy had his phone on him (albeit it was turned off)
> 3. One guy didn't put his pencil down until a couple seconds after time was called. He didn't find out he was disqualified until we came back from lunch for the afternoon session.
> 4. And I believe another person got disqualified for also not immediately putting their pencil down when time was called.
> 
> All of them were escorted out of the building by security. The proctor was a no-nonsense kind of guy.


That would be like 1/5 of the group where I took it. Insanity.


----------



## MillerTD

I had one guy that was very annoying; sitting at the table "next" to me.... he would, at various times, violently stand up sliding his chair out from under him (on concrete floor) to stand and shuffle thru his references. Left the morning session after about 2 hrs grinning like the Chesire Cat..... did the same multiple times in the afternoon but stayed the whole 4 hrs


----------



## MillerTD

RBHeadge PE said:


> What makes this even funnier is that he ME exam has converted to CBT.


why is that funnier?


----------



## djl PE

If stuff doesn't start happening tomorrow morning I'm gonna start throwing chairs Bobby Knight style


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> What makes this even funnier is that he ME exam has converted to CBT.


He didn't know that either. I told him and he was like, "Really? Oh. I need to look into that."
Yes, dude; you do.


----------



## pbrme




----------



## BuilderGirl

I have decided that it would be a nice feature if NCEES offered some sort of spectrum, like maybe 5 categories of where the exam grading stands. Wouldn't it be funny if we all thought it was close and it wasn't anywhere close (being clear, by funny, I mean funny, but in a sick and twisted way). 

the five (or even three for goodness sake, just something other than results pending) categories could be results received, results in grading, results in calibration, results in recording, results preparing for distribution. That would help us have SOME idea of whether we should be chomping at the bit, or shouldn't event bother with the F5. Just saying. 

clearly I fix broken processes everywhere I go...
BuilderGirl, hoping for excellence, or at least a passing score on the Construction exam April 2021


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MillerTD said:


> why is that funnier?


Because he'll confidently walk into the testing center with a milkcrate full of books thinking he's got this figured out and then realize he can't use any of them. He'll have no familiarity with the reference PDF and even less familiarity with the test format. His lack of preparation and overconfidence may result in an even worse score.



5 to 9 said:


> During my exam session this April, four (4) people were kicked out of the testing room for various reasons.
> 
> 1. One girl couldn't take the exam due to a registration error.
> 2. One guy had his phone on him (albeit it was turned off)
> 3. One guy didn't put his pencil down until a couple seconds after time was called. He didn't find out he was disqualified until we came back from lunch for the afternoon session.
> 4. And I believe another person got disqualified for also not immediately putting their pencil down when time was called.
> 
> All of them were escorted out of the building by security. The proctor was a no-nonsense kind of guy.


3 and 4 are just harsh. I didn't realize they could bounce you for being a second too late.
_I remember throwing my both of my hands up as time was being called so maybe the rule always was that strict._


----------



## Engineerbabu

RBHeadge PE said:


> Because he'll confidently walk into the testing center with a milkcrate full of books thinking he's got this figured out and then realize he can't use any of them. He'll have no familiarity with the reference PDF and even less familiarity with the test format. His lack of preparation and overconfidence may result in an even worse score.
> 
> 
> 3 and 4 are just harsh. I didn't realize they could bounce you for being a second too late.
> _I remember throwing my both of my hands up as time was being called so maybe the rule always was that strict._


just a couple of seconds? That's insane, people kinda work for 400/500 hours to prepare for this exam for SE and maybe 100 hours for PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Odin got his test results. They say he’s a good boi. And good bois get snacks.


----------



## 5 to 9

RBHeadge PE said:


> Because he'll confidently walk into the testing center with a milkcrate full of books thinking he's got this figured out and then realize he can't use any of them. He'll have no familiarity with the reference PDF and even less familiarity with the test format. His lack of preparation and overconfidence may result in an even worse score.
> 
> 
> 3 and 4 are just harsh. I didn't realize they could bounce you for being a second too late.
> _I remember throwing my both of my hands up as time was being called so maybe the rule always was that strict._


From the very beginning, it was clear that the proctor was not going to tolerate any slight inconvenience, no matter how minor.

After the exam, the proctor was yelling at someone because they didn’t place their scantron face-down above the exam. He really put the scare in us throughout the entire session. Like yourself, I immediately raised my hands up before time was called to not draw the ire of the proctor


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

5 to 9 said:


> From the very beginning, it was clear that the proctor was not going to tolerate any slight inconvenience, no matter how minor.
> 
> After the exam, the proctor was yelling at someone because they didn’t place their scantron face-down above the exam. He really put the scare in us throughout the entire session. Like yourself, I immediately raised my hands up before time was called to not draw the ire of the proctor


Power trip!


----------



## MillerTD

morning campers!!!


----------



## SoVA Eng

Goood Morning!! Let the very stressful, anxious day BEGIN!!


----------



## djl PE

I just got probably the worst night of sleep of my life!!


----------



## MillerTD

djl said:


> I just got probably the worst night of sleep of my life!!


for me that was the night before the test......didn't want to oversleep


----------



## al1bye911

djl said:


> I just got probably the worst night of sleep of my life!!


Same… and the toddler kicking me in my back didn’t help any


----------



## SoVA Eng

Well, I was starving on the way into the office and now I'm just so anxious I don't feel like eating.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

who else used zzquil to help sleep last night? But in all seriousness, this will probably be one of my least productive days of the year.....


----------



## SoVA Eng

Tmanwatery said:


> who else used zzquil to help sleep last night? But in all seriousness, this will probably be one of my least productive days of the year.....


I didn't, but now I'm realizing I should have.


----------



## SoVA Eng

Tmanwatery said:


> who else used zzquil to help sleep last night? But in all seriousness, *this will probably be one of my least productive days of the year*.....


I remember Oct last year on the day results were released. I had a phone conf. I was refreshing the entire time (luckily I was on mute and I didn't need to pay much attention.) As soon as it was over and I hung up, I hit refresh again and got the big red box. That day was shot. Also lucky I didn't have much to do that day, but this week I have multiple things due which is going to make it even harder if i get the red again because then I can't just go home.


----------



## Fisherman504

5 to 9 said:


> During my exam session this April, four (4) people were kicked out of the testing room for various reasons.
> 
> 1. One girl couldn't take the exam due to a registration error.
> 2. One guy had his phone on him (albeit it was turned off)
> 3. One guy didn't put his pencil down until a couple seconds after time was called. He didn't find out he was disqualified until we came back from lunch for the afternoon session.
> 4. And I believe another person got disqualified for also not immediately putting their pencil down when time was called.
> 
> All of them were escorted out of the building by security. The proctor was a no-nonsense kind of guy.


Wow. I guess they really mean it when they say drop the pencil.


----------



## Fisherman504

MillerTD said:


> why is that funnier?


I think because his chances are now much slimmer to pass. The CBT isn't easier than the paper format. You actually need to prep and manage your time.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

It's not even 5am for me, I can't sleep, and I'm up on this boards. What is wrong with me!


----------



## Fisherman504

BuilderGirl said:


> I have decided that it would be a nice feature if NCEES offered some sort of spectrum, like maybe 5 categories of where the exam grading stands. Wouldn't it be funny if we all thought it was close and it wasn't anywhere close (being clear, by funny, I mean funny, but in a sick and twisted way).
> 
> the five (or even three for goodness sake, just something other than results pending) categories could be results received, results in grading, results in calibration, results in recording, results preparing for distribution. That would help us have SOME idea of whether we should be chomping at the bit, or shouldn't event bother with the F5. Just saying.
> 
> clearly I fix broken processes everywhere I go...
> BuilderGirl, hoping for excellence, or at least a passing score on the Construction exam April 2021


That actually would make some folks perish......


----------



## Fisherman504

It's gotta be today. Where the heck is the Baconator?


----------



## eltayeb707

What time usually do results come out?! I know mostly morning, but is it before 10:00 am?


----------



## 5 to 9

SoVA Eng said:


> I remember Oct last year on the day results were released. I had a phone conf. I was refreshing the entire time (luckily I was on mute and I didn't need to pay much attention.) As soon as it was over and I hung up, I hit refresh again and got the big red box. That day was shot. Also lucky I didn't have much to do that day, but this week I have multiple things due which is going to make it even harder if i get the red again because then I can't just go home.


You and I are in the same boat. I’m so tired of seeing the big red box and having my days be ruined. Just once I would love to taste the sweet green box of victory!


----------



## SoVA Eng

eltayeb707 said:


> What time usually do results come out?! I know mostly morning, but is it before 10:00 am?


Literally anytime. But NCEES opens at 8am EST


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

eltayeb707 said:


> What time usually do results come out?! I know mostly morning, but is it before 10:00 am?


i think RBHeadge said between 830-1300 EST typically


----------



## 5 to 9

eltayeb707 said:


> What time usually do results come out?! I know mostly morning, but is it before 10:00 am?


8:15-8:30 AM Eastern is when we start seeing our first couple of states roll out their results


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

what do you guys think is worse for today, having a lot of work and potentially losing all productivity due to results or having no work and having this be the only thing occupying your mind? Currently, have next to no work and I can't stop thinking about how today will be the day


----------



## 5 to 9

8 AM EASTERN!
Everybody PANIC and RUN AROUND IN CIRCLES!

It’s time


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

5 to 9 said:


> 8 AM EASTERN!
> Everybody PANIC and RUN AROUND IN CIRCLES!
> 
> It’s time


calm down give em 15 minutes to get logged in, their coffee and morning bullshit talk to one another out of the way first.


----------



## djl PE

5 to 9 said:


> 8 AM EASTERN!
> Everybody PANIC and RUN AROUND IN CIRCLES!
> 
> It’s time


F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5


----------



## SoVA Eng

Tmanwatery said:


> what do you guys think is worse for today, having a lot of work and potentially losing all productivity due to results or having no work and having this be the only thing occupying your mind? Currently, have next to no work and I can't stop thinking about how today will be the day


I would rather have no work because either way this is occupying my mind


----------



## eltayeb707

Tmanwatery said:


> i think RBHeadge said between 830-1300 EST typically


4:30 hours of waiting!!!


----------



## 5 to 9

Tmanwatery said:


> calm down give em 15 minutes to get logged in, their coffee and morning bullshit talk to one another out of the way first.


Does NCEES even have morning bullshit small talk? I thought they were just a bunch of soulless robots whose soul mission is to make prospective PE’s lives miserable


----------



## MillerTD

5 to 9 said:


> Does NCEES even have morning bullshit small talk? I thought they were just a bunch of soulless robots whose soul mission is to make prospective PE’s lives miserable


speaking mean of our robot overlords publicly will not curry their favor or charity.....


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

5 to 9 said:


> Does NCEES even have morning bullshit small talk? I thought they were just a bunch of soulless robots whose soul mission is to make prospective PE’s lives miserable


you know they talking about an o/u for how many people are going to call or contact the chat over disputing grades, not having results out yet or bribery


----------



## 5 to 9

Tmanwatery said:


> you know they talking about an o/u for how many people are going to call or contact the chat over disputing grades, not having results out yet or bribery


Bribery is a given.
Spamming the NCEES chat is a certainty


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

5 minutes till their betting pool for the O/U is set and then it showtime people! Get those liquours and beers iced and have your tissues at an arms distance! THIS IS NOT A DRILL!!!


----------



## 5 to 9

MillerTD said:


> speaking mean of our robot overlords publicly will not curry their favor or charity.....


I will sacrifice a few prospective EIT’s to please our master NCEES overlords.


----------



## djl PE

Tmanwatery said:


> THIS IS NOT A DRILL!!!


But it might be... hahaha


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

5 to 9 said:


> I will sacrifice a few prospective EIT’s to please our master NCEES overlords.


----------



## SoVA Eng

This has been the longest 15 minutes of my life.


----------



## SoVA Eng

IT'S 8:15 EST.

HAS ANYONE HEARD ANYTHING???

If not, I'm calling it.


----------



## 5 to 9

@RBHeadge PE What are your magical witchcraft NCEES powers telling you??? Anything today???


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

5 to 9 said:


> @RBHeadge PE What are your magical witchcraft NCEES powers telling you??? Anything today???


I'm telling you he's the one who sends the email, he's currently preparing the email to be sent and is relishing our messages and fear.


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Posting mostly for my reference, but it's useful for everyone else too:
> Exam Administration | Time of first release (eastern)
> Oct 2020 0912
> Oct 2019 1000
> Apr 2019 1158
> Oct 2018 1228
> Apr 2018 0906
> Oct 2017 1300?
> 
> Oct 2017 is when we finally started tracking times for all of the States. But we missed the timestamps for the first few. I put it at 1300 above, but it may have been earlier than that. A timestamped photo from Apr 2017 implies it happened before 1330 that day.


BUMP


----------



## 5 to 9

Maybe we were wrong guys? Maybe our results won’t be released until next Tuesday


----------



## SoVA Eng

5 to 9 said:


> Maybe we were wrong guys? Maybe our results won’t be released until next Tuesday


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

5 to 9 said:


> Maybe we were wrong guys? Maybe our results won’t be released until next Tuesday


if I have to wait till Tuesday I will not be okay this weekend with an empty house and a beer fridge and liquor cabinet 10 feet from the couch.


----------



## realms17

5 to 9 said:


> Maybe we were wrong guys? Maybe our results won’t be released until next Tuesday


Nooooo :’(


----------



## djl PE

Tmanwatery said:


> if I have to wait till Tuesday I will not be okay this weekend with an empty house and a beer fridge and liquor cabinet 10 feet from the couch.


forwarding this to NCEES for your protection


----------



## mobius160

5 to 9 said:


> 8 AM EASTERN!
> Everybody PANIC and RUN AROUND IN CIRCLES!
> 
> It’s time


Fuckin on it


----------



## Liz06

5 to 9 said:


> Maybe we were wrong guys? Maybe our results won’t be released until next Tuesday


I agree!


----------



## SoVA Eng

i guess I have to try and get work done


----------



## djl PE

Y'all chill! it's not even 8:30. Results haven't been released this early since they've been tracking it


----------



## Liz06

SoVA Eng said:


> i guess I have to try and get work done


Mee too!


----------



## 5 to 9

8:28 AM Eastern

Nothing on Reddit 
Nothing in my emails


----------



## SoVA Eng

djl said:


> Y'all chill! it's not even 8:30. Results haven't been released this early since they've been tracking it


----------



## AZ_ladybrain




----------



## Tmanwatery PE

djl said:


> Y'all chill! it's not even 8:30. Results haven't been released this early since they've been tracking it


i tried telling them and then i bought into their logic...


----------



## eltayeb707

8:30 am, by now I guess all robots got their dose of caffeinated electrons!!!


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

omg I'm going to take a break to shower


----------



## 5 to 9

eltayeb707 said:


> 8:30 am, by now I guess all robots got their dose of caffeinated electrons!!!


NCEES right now:


----------



## eltayeb707

eltayeb707 said:


> 8:30 am, by now I guess all robots got their dose of caffeinated electrons!!!


I am sorry, THOU shall not speak ill about NCEES's robots!


----------



## SoVA Eng

5 to 9 said:


> NCEES right now:
> View attachment 22148


They're probably thinking "Let's wait until Friday this time at 4:59 PM EST"


----------



## 5 to 9

Everyone notice how @RBHeadge PE has been mighty quiet today


----------



## SoVA Eng

5 to 9 said:


> Everyone notice how @RBHeadge PE has been mighty quiet today


He's watching and laughing at us.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

SoVA Eng said:


> They're probably thinking "Let's wait until Friday this time at 4:59 PM EST"


I would be happy with that I could have no worries, no responsibilities, no obligations just a new mighty ducks episode, a bottle of crystal skull, and the ability to choose from 84 restaurants in the Dover area to choose my drunk munchies from.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

5 to 9 said:


> Everyone notice how @RBHeadge PE has been mighty quiet today


I'M TELLING YOU GUYS HES THE PERSON WHO SENDS THE EMAIL!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS WHY I'LL FAIL CAUSE I'VE FIGURED HIM OUT!


----------



## eltayeb707

5 to 9 said:


> Everyone notice how @RBHeadge PE has been mighty quiet today


That's just strengths the rumor about who sends the emails. Somebody's busy now, I guess!


----------



## eltayeb707

To PE or not to PE, today's the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

First things first.


Do not talk about exam problems here. When the release occurs I'm almost certain someone from NCEES will be monitoring this thread. You really don't want to get your results and then get a nasty-gram from your State board that you violated the candidate agreement and they are going to take action against you.
*No one on this board actually knows when the release will occur.* 
No one on the State boards know either.
There is a general expectation that it will happen today based only on previous April releases. BUT that doesn't mean that it will happen today.
Please mentally prepare yourselves that it may not happen today.


At some point soon, within the next week or so, all you are going to get that email. 

For many of you it will be a joyous moment, it's your day! Go celebrate! But wait until you have your license number before you add PE after your name.
For some of you it will not be a pleasant experience. Just remember that this exam doesn't define who you are as a person or your ability to do your job. Don't let it drag you into a dark place. If you were allowed to sit for the exam then you have the ability to pass the exam! Improve your study habits, gain new experience, and kicks its ass in October.

*Here's what to do after you get the results.*
If you are one of the very first people to get your results, then please drop us a quick note in this thread and try to add a screenshot. If you are the FIRST person to report then you should expect to get a little pushback. Apologies in advanced if others and I seem skeptical, we're just trying to avoid a false alarm.
Everyone should feel free to tell us you passed or not in this thread. We'll all congratulate you and provide reactions as long as we can.
The April 2021 results subforum has been created at: 








April 2021


For the results!




engineerboards.com




I will have the map thread there. Please post only the State and time of release in that thread. Please leave discussion out of that thread. The first day is pretty chaotic and the lack of distractions really helps me get the map done faster and with limited errors. If someone else has reported your State in that thread then you don't have to report it again.
AFTER YOU GET YOUR RESULTS. Check the subforum and see if anyone has started a thread for your State. If not, please create one for your State and use that thread to talk about the process of getting licensure and all the other milestones in that thread. It makes things a lot easier for future forum readers to find information about your State and its processes and timelines.
Someone who eventually make a thread to report failed scores, and post the Texas pass scores. It's all an attempt to find the mythical cut score. If you are up to it, feel free to contribute. Don't feel compiled! I'm not a "fan" myself. It doesn't actually matter in the scheme of things. At best it can be used for a Pyrrhic victory or do some blood letting. At worst it just enhanced the negative feelings. There is some limited utility in it for future discussions though.


----------



## JayKay PE

Man. I love it when @RBHeadge PE does a copy+paste dump from previous years. It's like the changing of the seasons.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

I heard the guy who sends the results email out decided to take a long weekend due to the upcoming holiday. He will return on Tuesday.


----------



## SoVA Eng

RBHeadge PE said:


> First things first.
> 
> 
> Do not talk about exam problems here. When the release occurs I'm almost certain someone from NCEES will be monitoring this thread. You really don't want to get your results and then get a nasty-gram from your State board that you violated the candidate agreement and they are going to take action against you.
> *No one on this board actually knows when the release will occur.*
> No one on the State boards know either.
> There is a general expectation that it will happen today based only on previous April releases. BUT that doesn't mean that it will happen today.
> Please mentally prepare yourselves that it may not happen today.
> 
> 
> At some point soon, within the next week or so, all you are going to get that email.
> 
> For many of you it will be a joyous moment, it's your day! Go celebrate! But wait until you have your license number before you add PE after your name.
> For some of you it will not be a pleasant experience. Just remember that this exam doesn't define who you are as a person or your ability to do your job. Don't let it drag you into a dark place. If you were allowed to sit for the exam then you have the ability to pass the exam! Improve your study habits, gain new experience, and kicks its ass in October.
> 
> *Here's what to do after you get the results.*
> If you are one of the very first people to get your results, then please drop us a quick note in this thread and try to add a screenshot. If you are the FIRST person to report then you should expect to get a little pushback. Apologies in advanced if others and I seem skeptical, we're just trying to avoid a false alarm.
> Everyone should feel free to tell us you passed or not in this thread. We'll all congratulate you and provide reactions as long as we can.
> The April 2021 results subforum has been created at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2021
> 
> 
> For the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have the map thread there. Please post only the State and time of release in that thread. Please leave discussion out of that thread. The first day is pretty chaotic and the lack of distractions really helps me get the map done faster and with limited errors. If someone else has reported your State in that thread then you don't have to report it again.
> AFTER YOU GET YOUR RESULTS. Check the subforum and see if anyone has started a thread for your State. If not, please create one for your State and use that thread to talk about the process of getting licensure and all the other milestones in that thread. It makes things a lot easier for future forum readers to find information about your State and its processes and timelines.
> Someone who eventually make a thread to report failed scores, and post the Texas pass scores. It's all an attempt to find the mythical cut score. If you are up to it, feel free to contribute. Don't feel compiled! I'm not a "fan" myself. It doesn't actually matter in the scheme of things. At best it can be used for a Pyrrhic victory or do some blood letting. At worst it just enhanced the negative feelings. There is some limited utility in it for future discussions though.


so, what you're saying is, not today. hahaha jk


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> who else used zzquil to help sleep last night? But in all seriousness, this will probably be one of my least productive days of the year.....


I recommend melatonin. Not habit forming and no drowsiness the next day.
Some people get vivid dreams from it. I'm exclusively lucid dreamer and it took about a week to adjust and get back my ability to have fully lucid dreams.



SoVA Eng said:


> Well, I was starving on the way into the office and now I'm just so anxious I don't feel like eating.


Relax, take deep breaths. It may not happen today.



Fisherman504 said:


> I think because his chances are now much slimmer to pass. The CBT isn't easier than the paper format. You actually need to prep and manage your time.


It's a different format that requires a different strategy than P&P. However the pass rates seem to be higher.


Fisherman504 said:


> It's gotta be today. Where the heck is the Baconator?


we haven't seen him in years


----------



## 5 to 9

RBHeadge PE said:


> First things first.
> 
> 
> Do not talk about exam problems here. When the release occurs I'm almost certain someone from NCEES will be monitoring this thread. You really don't want to get your results and then get a nasty-gram from your State board that you violated the candidate agreement and they are going to take action against you.
> *No one on this board actually knows when the release will occur.*
> No one on the State boards know either.
> There is a general expectation that it will happen today based only on previous April releases. BUT that doesn't mean that it will happen today.
> Please mentally prepare yourselves that it may not happen today.
> 
> 
> At some point soon, within the next week or so, all you are going to get that email.
> 
> For many of you it will be a joyous moment, it's your day! Go celebrate! But wait until you have your license number before you add PE after your name.
> For some of you it will not be a pleasant experience. Just remember that this exam doesn't define who you are as a person or your ability to do your job. Don't let it drag you into a dark place. If you were allowed to sit for the exam then you have the ability to pass the exam! Improve your study habits, gain new experience, and kicks its ass in October.
> 
> *Here's what to do after you get the results.*
> If you are one of the very first people to get your results, then please drop us a quick note in this thread and try to add a screenshot. If you are the FIRST person to report then you should expect to get a little pushback. Apologies in advanced if others and I seem skeptical, we're just trying to avoid a false alarm.
> Everyone should feel free to tell us you passed or not in this thread. We'll all congratulate you and provide reactions as long as we can.
> The April 2021 results subforum has been created at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2021
> 
> 
> For the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have the map thread there. Please post only the State and time of release in that thread. Please leave discussion out of that thread. The first day is pretty chaotic and the lack of distractions really helps me get the map done faster and with limited errors. If someone else has reported your State in that thread then you don't have to report it again.
> AFTER YOU GET YOUR RESULTS. Check the subforum and see if anyone has started a thread for your State. If not, please create one for your State and use that thread to talk about the process of getting licensure and all the other milestones in that thread. It makes things a lot easier for future forum readers to find information about your State and its processes and timelines.
> Someone who eventually make a thread to report failed scores, and post the Texas pass scores. It's all an attempt to find the mythical cut score. If you are up to it, feel free to contribute. Don't feel compiled! I'm not a "fan" myself. It doesn't actually matter in the scheme of things. At best it can be used for a Pyrrhic victory or do some blood letting. At worst it just enhanced the negative feelings. There is some limited utility in it for future discussions though.


Thank you for all you do, kind sir! I am panicking but I know it’s not the end. Hoping for the best for everyone here! You guys got this


----------



## 5 to 9

Pikachu didn’t get a PE and his life turned out okay!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

eltayeb707 said:


> What time usually do results come out?! I know mostly morning, but is it before 10:00 am?


Can someone find my post from a few days ago where I listed all the recent times.
IIRC it was 0900-1330 eastern.


Tmanwatery said:


> calm down give em 15 minutes to get logged in, their coffee and morning bullshit talk to one another out of the way first.


I think there's more truth to this than people realize. When you get down to it, they're just American office workers like the rest of us.


5 to 9 said:


> I will sacrifice a few prospective EIT’s to please our master NCEES overlords.


----------



## mobius160

SoVA Eng said:


> He's watching and laughing at us.


He is a vengeful god


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Man. I love it when @RBHeadge PE does a copy+paste dump from previous years. It's like the changing of the seasons.


They've carried me through a couple of exam cycles! I hope everyone appreciates just how much work @RBHeadge PE puts into the WttS forum every exam cycle.

EDIT: I didn't mean to go all Italian Mom on everyone and accuse people of not being grateful. Not my intent! Just a belated thanks on my end.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5 to 9 said:


> @RBHeadge PE What are your magical witchcraft NCEES powers telling you??? Anything today???


see above post


Tmanwatery said:


> I'm telling you he's the one who sends the email, he's currently preparing the email to be sent and is relishing our messages and fear.


nope


5 to 9 said:


> Maybe we were wrong guys? Maybe our results won’t be released until next Tuesday


It's not even 9AM yet. There is still all day tomorrow too.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

txjennah PE said:


> They've carried me through a couple of exam cycles! I hope everyone appreciates just how much work @RBHeadge PE puts into the WttS forum every exam cycle.


Honestly don't truly know why he does it but I will say it has been fun to hear others in different disciplines from other states about their experiences. Then on top of that be informed with a lot of the historical info about the exams, results, and nightmares.

@RBHeadge PE before this blows up with results and scares Thank you for doing this twice a year, helps keep some of us sane and have a good laugh.


----------



## JayKay PE

Morning Odin update. A very calm picture. Look out the window. Enjoy nature for five minutes before refreshing.


----------



## Fisherman504

Results are








































































pending...................................


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5 to 9 said:


> Everyone notice how @RBHeadge PE has been mighty quiet today


I have a dayjob that I have to do.
Speaking of which, I will be out of pocket today from 1300-1500ish.
And it took a while to write my longer post above



SoVA Eng said:


> He's watching and laughing at us.










JayKay PE said:


> Man. I love it when @RBHeadge PE does a copy+paste dump from previous years. It's like the changing of the seasons.


I had to fresh type that. I couldn't find my one from last cycle.



mobius160 said:


> He is a vengeful god


----------



## MeowMeow PE

You guys I’m trying to get out of bed and walk to my computer to start working but I CAN’T!!! I CAN’T MOVE!!! 
Also my cat is laying on me making it even harder. 
Also YES THANK YOU SO MUCH @RBHeadge PE for everything you do! And I don’t know how I’d get through all of this without this whole group. You are all peaches.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I had to fresh type that. I couldn't find my one from last cycle.


Man. This is why you make the big bucks.


----------



## JayKay PE

MeowMeow said:


> Also my cat is laying on me making it even harder.


Pics or you lying


----------



## 5 to 9

9 AM Eastern

Nothing on Reddit
Nothing in my emails


----------



## MeowMeow PE

JayKay PE said:


> Pics or you lying


This is the best I can do it’s dark in here


----------



## al1bye911

my current view… it’s not helping me, but maybe it’ll add some calm to your mornings


----------



## Train Engineer




----------



## mmarlow123

al1bye911 said:


> View attachment 22154
> 
> my current view… it’s not helping me, but maybe it’ll add some calm to your mornings


Lake Champlain ferry?


----------



## JayKay PE

al1bye911 said:


> View attachment 22154
> 
> my current view… it’s not helping me, but maybe it’ll add some calm to your mornings


I miss being home and being near water.


----------



## CMM056

Fisherman504 said:


> Results are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pending...................................


That may have been just the right amount of scroll for the ultimate troll.


----------



## 5 to 9

RBHeadge PE said:


> Posting mostly for my reference, but it's useful for everyone else too:
> Exam Administration | Time of first release (eastern)
> Oct 2020 0912
> Oct 2019 1000
> Apr 2019 1158
> Oct 2018 1228
> Apr 2018 0906
> Oct 2017 1300?
> 
> Oct 2017 is when we finally started tracking times for all of the States. But we missed the timestamps for the first few. I put it at 1300 above, but it may have been earlier than that. A timestamped photo from Apr 2017 implies it happened before 1330 that day.


We’ve officially passed the 9:12 AM threshold. Here we go for real this time


----------



## txjennah PE

It's scientifically proven that results come out faster with spam.


----------



## txjennah PE

I could link the spam thread but I'm lazy.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Update: I made my cat get off me and I am now up and regretting that decision


----------



## SoVA Eng

txjennah PE said:


> It's scientifically proven that results come out faster with spam.


I'm trying but when I have to wait (20-30 sec) to be allowed to post again it's kind of annoying.


----------



## al1bye911

mmarlow123 said:


> Lake Champlain ferry?


Yes!


----------



## Liz06

MeowMeow said:


> You guys I’m trying to get out of bed and walk to my computer to start working but I CAN’T!!! I CAN’T MOVE!!!
> Also my cat is laying on me making it even harder.
> Also YES THANK YOU SO MUCH @RBHeadge PE for everything you do! And I don’t know how I’d get through all of this without this whole group. You are all peaches.


I feel more like an orange


----------



## mmarlow123

al1bye911 said:


> Yes!


I know that ferry well. I am from NY and now live in northern Vt. Good luck with your test results!


----------



## al1bye911

mmarlow123 said:


> I know that ferry well. I am from NY and now live in northern Vt. Good luck with your test results!


Thanks you too! I’m from Peru… by chance you didn’t happen to intern at Jeffords… your user name makes me think I may know you.


----------



## 5 to 9

al1bye911 said:


> Thanks you too! I’m from Peru… by chance you didn’t happen to intern at Jeffords… your user name makes me think I may know you.


What part of Peru are you from?
I’ve been to Peru and I absolutely loved it! The food and people were amazing!


----------



## al1bye911

5 to 9 said:


> What part of Peru are you from?
> I’ve been to Peru and I absolutely loved it! The food and people were amazing!


Sorry not the country, the town peru. It’s in Northern NY. Headed to VT today for a doctor’s appt, hence why I’m on the ferry.


----------



## 5 to 9

al1bye911 said:


> Sorry not the country, the town peru. It’s in Northern NY. Headed to VT today for a doctor’s appt, hence why I’m on the ferry.


Ah okay, my bad! Although, I’m sure Peru the town has its own charm as well haha


----------



## al1bye911

5 to 9 said:


> Ah okay, my bad! Although, I’m sure Peru the town has its own charm as well haha


Yeah if you like cows and apples


----------



## MeowMeow PE

al1bye911 said:


> Yeah if you like cows and apples


cows and apples are both wonderful things


----------



## SoVA Eng

MeowMeow said:


> cows and apples are both wonderful things


know what else is wonderful? 


Getting results back.....


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

my stomach is in knots!


----------



## MillerTD

in Indiana we have a Peru, a Mexico, and a Santa Claus.....all have cows but not a lot of apples.....


----------



## SoVA Eng

MillerTD said:


> in Indiana we have a Peru, a Mexico, and a Santa Claus.....all have cows but not a lot of apples.....


and none have exam results


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Another update: cat ended up coming into office to lay on my lap while I work, which is helping soothe my nerves. QUICK EVERYONE FIND A CAT OR DOG OR OTHER PRECIOUS ANIMAL TO HELP YOU GET THROUGH THIS


----------



## SoVA Eng

MeowMeow said:


> Another update: cat ended up coming into office to lay on my lap while I work, which is helping soothe my nerves. QUICK EVERYONE FIND A CAT OR DOG OR OTHER PRECIOUS ANIMAL TO HELP YOU GET THROUGH THIS


what about a cockroach? That's about the only thing I can find


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

MeowMeow said:


> Another update: cat ended up coming into office to lay on my lap while I work, which is helping soothe my nerves. QUICK EVERYONE FIND A CAT OR DOG OR OTHER PRECIOUS ANIMAL TO HELP YOU GET THROUGH THIS


do interns count? i'm unfortunately in the office rn


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SoVA Eng said:


> what about a cockroach? That's about the only thing I can find


You can make a cockroach work!! 


Tmanwatery said:


> do interns count? i'm unfortunately in the office rn


i don't want you to get fired for petting an intern....so you're going to have to find something else...maybe you can find a mouse or ants somewhere


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

MeowMeow said:


> Another update: cat ended up coming into office to lay on my lap while I work, which is helping soothe my nerves. QUICK EVERYONE FIND A CAT OR DOG OR OTHER PRECIOUS ANIMAL TO HELP YOU GET THROUGH THIS


I decided to give my dog a bath. He is extra fluffy now


----------



## mobius160

MillerTD said:


> in Indiana we have a Peru, a Mexico, and a Santa Claus.....all have cows but not a lot of apples.....


In Missouri we have Cuba, Mexico, Paris but personally I'm partial to...


----------



## djl PE

mobius160 said:


> In Missouri we have Cuba, Mexico, Paris but personally I'm partial to...View attachment 22158


That water tower is misleading


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Tmanwatery said:


> do interns count? i'm unfortunately in the office rn


might wanna check with HR first


----------



## MillerTD

mobius160 said:


> In Missouri we have Cuba, Mexico, Paris but personally I'm partial to...View attachment 22158


I forgot, Indiana has a Bourbon too, a New Paris as well. but Michigan wins with Climax and Hell..... which only slightly beat out Intercourse, PA


----------



## Kashybobashy

Wish I was home with my fur babies but unfortunately the heavily obstructed view of Hudson River from my office will have to do


----------



## mmarlow123

al1bye911 said:


> Thanks you too! I’m from Peru… by chance you didn’t happen to intern at Jeffords… your user name makes me think I may know you.


Haha.. yes I did.

I'm waiting on the SE lateral results. How about you?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow said:


> Another update: cat ended up coming into office to lay on my lap while I work, which is helping soothe my nerves. QUICK EVERYONE FIND A CAT OR DOG OR OTHER PRECIOUS ANIMAL TO HELP YOU GET THROUGH THIS


My son is at school. My dog misses him.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

MillerTD said:


> I forgot, Indiana has a Bourbon too, a New Paris as well. but Michigan wins with Climax and Hell..... which only slightly beat out Intercourse, PA


Pa, also has virginville, bird in hand, blue ball, and paradise.... i like to think one person named them all by themselves at different stages of their life.


----------



## mobius160

MillerTD said:


> I forgot, Indiana has a Bourbon too, a New Paris as well. but Michigan wins with Climax and Hell..... which only slightly beat out Intercourse, PA


We've also got Cooter, Conception Junction, and Uranus


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Kashybobashy said:


> Wish I was home with my fur babies but unfortunately the heavily obstructed view of Hudson River from my office will have to do View attachment 22159


Window seat. OoOo


----------



## MillerTD

Tmanwatery said:


> Pa, also has virginville, bird in hand, blue ball, and paradise.... i like to think one person named them all by themselves at different stages of their life.


...perhaps while waiting for their test results.....stress can play funny tricks on the brain....


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

HeidiofAZ said:


> Window seat. OoOo



thats usually a PE perk haha


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

clicking refresh feels like i'm playing Russian roulette


----------



## MillerTD

mobius160 said:


> We've also got Cooter, Conception Junction, and Uranus


I've got a frig magnet that says "Welcome to Uranus".......


----------



## Kashybobashy

Im hoping that may be a true statement in the next week 


Tmanwatery said:


> thats usually a PE perk haha


----------



## mobius160

MillerTD said:


> I've got a frig magnet that says "Welcome to Uranus".......


You can get your fudge packed at Uranus









Uranus Fudge Factory


The Best Fudge and Other Gifts come from Uranus




www.uranusgeneralstore.com


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

civilrobot said:


> clicking refresh feels like i'm playing Russian roulette


We're all gamblers now?



MillerTD said:


> I've got a frig magnet that says "Welcome to Uranus".......


 The only weird on in AZ is Baghdad. Or maybe I don't know about some...


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

mobius160 said:


> You can get your fudge packed at Uranus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uranus Fudge Factory
> 
> 
> The Best Fudge and Other Gifts come from Uranus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.uranusgeneralstore.com


do they ship? if so i might have to buy this just for a cute novelty in my cube


----------



## mobius160

Tmanwatery said:


> do they ship? if so i might have to buy this just for a cute novelty in my cube


page has a cart function, so I assume so


----------



## MillerTD

mobius160 said:


> You can get your fudge packed at Uranus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uranus Fudge Factory
> 
> 
> The Best Fudge and Other Gifts come from Uranus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.uranusgeneralstore.com


ya, wife flew out to LA to drive the daughter back to Indiana and they stopped there...... ohh the memories we choose to create (says the man sitting on a WTTS chat for the fourth day in a row)


----------



## MillerTD

MillerTD said:


> ya, wife flew out to LA to drive the daughter back to Indiana and they stopped there...... ohh the memories we choose to create (says the man sitting on a WTTS chat for the fourth day in a row)


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

10 AM EST = danger zone


----------



## SoVA Eng

reddit is broke


----------



## 5 to 9

RBHeadge PE said:


> Posting mostly for my reference, but it's useful for everyone else too:
> Exam Administration | Time of first release (eastern)
> Oct 2020 0912
> Oct 2019 1000
> Apr 2019 1158
> Oct 2018 1228
> Apr 2018 0906
> Oct 2017 1300?
> 
> Oct 2017 is when we finally started tracking times for all of the States. But we missed the timestamps for the first few. I put it at 1300 above, but it may have been earlier than that. A timestamped photo from Apr 2017 implies it happened before 1330 that day.


We’ve now crossed 3 different thresholds of release time possibilities. Things are starting to look a little hairy for our prospective PE’s. Will they survive??
Find out next time on Dragonball Z!


----------



## Liz06

al1bye911 said:


> Thanks you too! I’m from Peru… by chance you didn’t happen to intern at Jeffords… your user name makes me think I may know you.


OMG! I am from Peru as well! Which PE did you take? I took Transpo


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## SoVA Eng

I heard results are going to be out in






























8 to 10 weeks


----------



## Liz06

RBHeadge PE said:


> First things first.
> 
> 
> Do not talk about exam problems here. When the release occurs I'm almost certain someone from NCEES will be monitoring this thread. You really don't want to get your results and then get a nasty-gram from your State board that you violated the candidate agreement and they are going to take action against you.
> *No one on this board actually knows when the release will occur.*
> No one on the State boards know either.
> There is a general expectation that it will happen today based only on previous April releases. BUT that doesn't mean that it will happen today.
> Please mentally prepare yourselves that it may not happen today.
> 
> 
> At some point soon, within the next week or so, all you are going to get that email.
> 
> For many of you it will be a joyous moment, it's your day! Go celebrate! But wait until you have your license number before you add PE after your name.
> For some of you it will not be a pleasant experience. Just remember that this exam doesn't define who you are as a person or your ability to do your job. Don't let it drag you into a dark place. If you were allowed to sit for the exam then you have the ability to pass the exam! Improve your study habits, gain new experience, and kicks its ass in October.
> 
> *Here's what to do after you get the results.*
> If you are one of the very first people to get your results, then please drop us a quick note in this thread and try to add a screenshot. If you are the FIRST person to report then you should expect to get a little pushback. Apologies in advanced if others and I seem skeptical, we're just trying to avoid a false alarm.
> Everyone should feel free to tell us you passed or not in this thread. We'll all congratulate you and provide reactions as long as we can.
> The April 2021 results subforum has been created at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2021
> 
> 
> For the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have the map thread there. Please post only the State and time of release in that thread. Please leave discussion out of that thread. The first day is pretty chaotic and the lack of distractions really helps me get the map done faster and with limited errors. If someone else has reported your State in that thread then you don't have to report it again.
> AFTER YOU GET YOUR RESULTS. Check the subforum and see if anyone has started a thread for your State. If not, please create one for your State and use that thread to talk about the process of getting licensure and all the other milestones in that thread. It makes things a lot easier for future forum readers to find information about your State and its processes and timelines.
> Someone who eventually make a thread to report failed scores, and post the Texas pass scores. It's all an attempt to find the mythical cut score. If you are up to it, feel free to contribute. Don't feel compiled! I'm not a "fan" myself. It doesn't actually matter in the scheme of things. At best it can be used for a Pyrrhic victory or do some blood letting. At worst it just enhanced the negative feelings. There is some limited utility in it for future discussions though.


Thank you so much for this! You are the best!


----------



## SoVA Eng

My money is on 10 weeks, right before the July 4th holiday


----------



## djl PE

SoVA Eng said:


> My money is on 10 weeks, right before the July 4th holiday


I will die


----------



## mobius160

SoVA Eng said:


> My money is on 10 weeks, right before the July 4th holiday


A pox on your family


----------



## enginear19




----------



## JayKay PE

djl said:


> I will die


That usually happens when you eat too many hot dogs on a major US holiday.


----------



## SoVA Eng

mobius160 said:


> A pox on your family


----------



## 5 to 9

Pack your bags guys, I don’t think today is the day


----------



## SoVA Eng

5 to 9 said:


> Pack your bags guys, I don’t think today is the day


I'm still holding out hope. April of 19 they released right before noon EST


----------



## mobius160

5 to 9 said:


> Pack your bags guys, I don’t think today is the day


Seems a bit premature to call it. They've released close to 12 EST before and it's only 10:22


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

5 to 9 said:


> Pack your bags guys, I don’t think today is the day


you shush I need to believe that today is the day!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

djl said:


> I will die


twinsies!


----------



## Liz06

al1bye911 said:


> Sorry not the country, the town peru. It’s in Northern NY. Headed to VT today for a doctor’s appt, hence why I’m on the ferry.


ah ok I just read this!!!!


----------



## realms17

Any canadians in here?


----------



## AZ_ladybrain




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

realms17 said:


> Any canadians in here?


No but I've visited Quebec once. Bonjour! That's all I know.


----------



## txjennah PE

Too early to call IMO! I remember results being released mid-to-late morning CST in 2017/2018.


----------



## al1bye911

mmarlow123 said:


> Haha.. yes I did.
> 
> I'm waiting on the SE lateral results. How about you?


PE civil construction.. I hear the SE is awful… say hi to your dad for me . I helped him find a job in Saranac Lake.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

So, NCEES, if you're reading this... my 10:30 meeting was cancelled. I have another meeting at 11, so this is a great time to release the results. Okay?


----------



## SoVA Eng

txjennah PE said:


> Too early to call IMO! I remember results being released mid-to-late morning CST in 2017/2018.


I really hope so.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

realms17 said:


> Any canadians in here?


Am I making two maps again this cycle?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

what times is it there? i've been tracking it based on EST. but maybe that's where the error is. should be tracking it in CST. yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## Liz06

RBHeadge PE said:


> Am I making two maps again this cycle?


I am sorry but Why 2?


----------



## Liz06

civilrobot said:


> what times is it there? i've been tracking it based on EST. but maybe that's where the error is. should be tracking it in CST. yeah, that makes sense.


eastern time 10:34AM


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

UGHHHH I was really hoping to hear someone on the East Coast got their results by now. C'MONNNNN. This is becoming unbearable.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Liz06 said:


> I am sorry but Why 2?


anything outside of U.S.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> what times is it there? i've been tracking it based on EST. but maybe that's where the error is. should be tracking it in CST. yeah, that makes sense.


C'mon, you know we're both Marylanders. Of course I'm on putting it all on eastern time.


----------



## realms17

RBHeadge PE said:


> Am I making two maps again this cycle?


haha you don't have to youve already done so much for this thread (THANK YOU btw!!). But I can give y'all an update


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Liz06 said:


> I am sorry but Why 2?


It's not a problem.
I have to prepare a second map for the Canadian provinces. I can't tack it onto the US State and Territory map.


----------



## eltayeb707

Tmanwatery said:


> Pa, also has virginville, bird in hand, blue ball, and paradise.... i like to think one person named them all by themselves at different stages of their life.


My car once broke down in Paradise , PA. Didn't want to call the towing truck! If that happened in Intercourse, definitely not doing that!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

realms17 said:


> haha you don't have to youve already done so much for this thread (THANK YOU btw!!). But I can give y'all an update


really I don't mind


----------



## al1bye911

Liz06 said:


> OMG! I am from Peru as well! Which PE did you take? I took Transpo


Wow, small world  Took civil construction.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

eltayeb707 said:


> My car once broke down in Paradise , PA. Didn't want to call the towing truck! I that happened in Intercourse, definitely not doing that!


haha, those areas are actually super friendly but have a lot of road apples and cows. I'm originally from Lancaster and actually worked in Bird-in-Hand.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

King Maximus says release the results!


----------



## Liz06

HeidiofAZ said:


> anything outside of U.S.





al1bye911 said:


> Wow, small world  Took civil construction.


but the country actually


----------



## eltayeb707

Tmanwatery said:


> haha, those areas are actually super friendly but have a lot of road apples and cows. I'm originally from Lancaster and actually worked in Bird-in-Hand.


Absolutely, Amish country!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

I dont know who this baconator is but maybe them not showing up yet is reason results haven't been released yet as they are a sign? Just thinking out loud here


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright, I gotta take my officemate out for a walk and grab some lunch. If the release happens today, it'll be during the next 30 min when I'm not here to do anything about it. You're welcome.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

RBHeadge PE said:


> Alright, I gotta take my officemate out for a walk and grab some lunch. If the release happens today, it'll be during the next 30 min when I'm not here to do anything about it. You're welcome.


That's kind of like the bathroom trick when you're waiting for your food at a restaurant. Always comes out of the kitchen when you leave your table.


----------



## Vel_Kumar

How can they do this to us? I will be mad for all the 3 holidays. Definitely not good for my family. They should release today to save my family from mad meeee. I know they may not release tomorrow, if its not today.


----------



## SoVA Eng

I really thought today was going to be the day. I can't be this unproductive next week too.


----------



## Vel_Kumar

And anybody noticed any subtle changes on NCEES website? Can you please let us know if you see that? @RBHeadge PE


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

SoVA Eng said:


> I really thought today was going to be the day. I can't be this unproductive next week too.


AGREED. I'm getting to the angry phase. Like how could they do this to us?! Especially after giving January examinees 4 weeks. I really wish I had taken it in January instead of last October. I should have postponed. ARGH



Vel_Kumar said:


> How can they do this to us? I will be mad for all the 3 holidays. Definitely not good for my family. They should release today to save my family from mad meeee. I know they may not release tomorrow, if its not today.


YES. Phase Angry is about to LAUNCH.


----------



## SoVA Eng

HeidiofAZ said:


> AGREED. I'm getting to the angry phase. Like how could they do this to us?! Especially after giving January examinees *4 weeks*. I really wish I had taken it in January instead of last October. I should have postponed. ARGH
> 
> 
> YES. Phase Angry is about to LAUNCH.


January got theirs back in 3 weeks.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

SoVA Eng said:


> January got theirs back in 3 weeks.


OMG even worse.


----------



## txjennah PE

The end phase is maddening. I'm sorry y'all. I still think it's too soon to call it for today.

Does anyone know if Baconator made the rounds during the last exam cycle? Usually when they pop in, that's a good clue that results are imminent. But I don't know how active they've been the past several cycles.


----------



## SoVA Eng

txjennah PE said:


> The end phase is maddening. I'm sorry y'all. I still think it's too soon to call it for today.
> 
> Does anyone know if Baconator made the rounds during the last exam cycle? Usually when they pop in, that's a good clue that results are imminent. But I don't know how active they've been the past several cycles.


----------



## enginear19

Vel_Kumar said:


> And anybody noticed any subtle changes on NCEES website? Can you please let us know if you see that? @RBHeadge PE


The exam pass rates still haven't been updated


----------



## Liz06

SoVA Eng said:


> January got theirs back in 3 weeks.


Maybe more productive while working from home


----------



## SoVA Eng

txjennah PE said:


> The end phase is maddening. I'm sorry y'all. I still think it's too soon to call it for today.
> 
> Does anyone know if Baconator made the rounds during the last exam cycle? Usually when they pop in, that's a good clue that results are imminent. But I don't know how active they've been the past several cycles.


Havent seen him this go round though


----------



## SoVA Eng

enginear19 said:


> The exam pass rates still haven't been updated


Do they usually update the pass rates prior to release? I wouldn't think they would do that


----------



## enginear19

SoVA Eng said:


> Do they usually update the pass rates prior to release? I wouldn't think they would do that


I posted a few pages back that in the last October cycle (I think), pass rates were updated and then later that day the results came out. Not sure if that happens every time though


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I don't like surprises. I want results today. The way my anxiety is set up... I need things to be planned out. My anxiety planned for the results to show up today.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Now my anxiety has to reschedule... move some things around. I don't know if it has any room on the calendar next week for this.


----------



## SoVA Eng

civilrobot said:


> I don't like surprises. I want results today. The way my anxiety is set up... I need things to be planned out. My anxiety planned for the results to show up today.


Right there with you.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Now I'm unreasonably mad at all of the people who violated the agreement on exam day. Maybe their investigations are running long. Why did you have to have your cell phone in your pocket!?!? WHY DID YOU WEAR A HOODIE! WHYYYYYY???!!?!?!?!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

txjennah PE said:


> The end phase is maddening. I'm sorry y'all. I still think it's too soon to call it for today.
> 
> Does anyone know if Baconator made the rounds during the last exam cycle? Usually when they pop in, that's a good clue that results are imminent. But I don't know how active they've been the past several cycles.


went looking through october 2020 and did not see anyone named baconator 2 days before the exam or in the 7 pages before AZ released.

did however find this gem that I think @RBHeadge PE was looking for



Dec 14, 2020
Add bookmark
#445
We’re getting close This next week is going to be quite and emotional roller coaster. Allow me to give you a preview of the next week (or two weeks in Georgia and Pennsylvania).

*The next day or so*

The next day or so is going to be rough as we all continue to wait for the results to drop. I maintain that having a NET is a net positive. However, if you aren’t already, starting around 3PM today, every email notification, and every fake results post/thread, even some normal posts will make your heart sink. You will be obsessively reloading this thread and the NCEES dashboard.

*What to expect when the results drop*

People will start report here that they got their results. At first it will be indistinguishable from the troll posts and will be shot down. Don’t take it personal if you are one of the first legit posters. Eventually the vets will recognize the signs that it’s actually happening and the mood on the board will instantly change from stressball to excitement.

I will start the official results map in the Oct 2020 Results Sub-Forum. I will update every 15 minutes or so throughout the first day – and update as needed on day 2+.

Historically, States will release in waves – about 5 will release then an hour later another clump will go out. Last October it appears that NCEES sent the results to all of the States at the same time. Many States authorized NCEES to release immediately. Others, for whatever reason, took hours or days to authorize the release.

This is the worst part of the process! @leggo PE and I have posted numerous times here that the worst feeling is when the results have started to come out and you are waiting on your State to release. You will be catatonic with nerves and stress. Time will stand still. You may or may not have the where-with-all to refresh the above pages every few seconds to see if anyone heard anything about your state.

*What happens when you get your results*

This differs based on the individual and the pass/fail result. After you get the email, celebrate or commiserate as best for you.

If you passed then congrats! Celebrate! This is your day, and treat it as such! If you didn’t pass, then study hard and kick its ass next time. You got this!

If you have a chance though (especially if you are one of the first to get results), tell us in this thread that you got them and your State. Tag me “@RBHeadge PE” so I see it and can update the map.

Post in the map thread, ONLY the State and time you got your email. You don’t need to post in that thread if someone else only reported your state. Please, please, please limit discussions in that thread to only the State and time of release. Side conversations are just a distraction and will make things more difficult to update that map.

Look in the Oct 2020 results subforum. IFF your State doesn’t have a results thread yet, then create one there so that you and others can talk State-specific stuff about the release and the next steps. This will really help people through the process in future cycles. If your State already has a thread, then post in that thread instead.

Some States will have threads started pre-release. Either because it was originally a fake results thread, or because people are started one to complain or look for insights about the delay: *cough* Colorado, Georgia, Florida, Texas, and New Jersey *cough*

*What happens post-results*

For those that passed, the next few days will be great. You’ll be excited for your result and will want to do as much as quickly as possible. You’ll want to add P.E. to everything, get a stamp, new business cards, wall certificate, custom frame etc. The timing and process will vary from State to State. It’s too much to post here. Try to look up old State results threads for more specifics on your situation. However, the only important take away from this paragraph is to hold off on adding PE to your name until is actually official (i.e. you have a license number). I’ll post more on the legalities in another thread after the results come out.

If you didn’t pass, then the next few days will suck. Everyone will handle it differently, but try to remain calm. There will be many posts here on how to cope, how to better prepare, and threads trying to divine the cut score based on not passing scores. Resist the temptation to have a manual score of your exam - it won’t work and it will be a waste of your money. Pro-tips: the cut score doesn’t really matter, and the fail score threads may not provide any useful information anyway; and don’t bother trying to figure anything out from the Texas scores. We’ve been looking at it for years and haven’t discovered anything useful about it.


----------



## Vel_Kumar

At least now they should let us know if its not this week. Can we all write a request or plan a rally to protest? Shall we do something to make this happen???????????


----------



## mobius160

Baconator did not appear in the 3 page January thread


----------



## SoVA Eng

I just need to know if I should 

A. Buy a bunch of cheap booze to wallow in self pity if I get that big red button today
B. Buy a bunch of cheap booze to drink away the fact that we have to wait longer.
C. Buy a bunch of expensive booze because I get that big green button.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SoVA Eng said:


> I just need to know if I should
> 
> A. Buy a bunch of cheap booze to wallow in self pity if I get that big red button today
> B. Buy a bunch of cheap booze to drink away the fact that we have to wait longer.
> C. Buy a bunch of expensive booze because I get that big green button.


Just get the expensive booze no matter what. You deserve it!!!


----------



## mobius160

There was zero enforcement of the no hoodie rule at the MO testing center. Maybe they're investigating that if someone reported it


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

also we passed october 2020 on pages accumulated pre-results they were at 32..... we're currently at 54. wonder how much we'll blow past their total of 78.


----------



## SoVA Eng

Tmanwatery said:


> also we passed october 2020 on pages accumulated pre-results they were at 32..... we're currently at 54. wonder how much we'll blow past their total of 78.


The real question is, will we pass Oct 19's


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

SoVA Eng said:


> The real question is, will we pass Oct 19's


193 is a pretty tall order but we're also a nervous talkative bunch....


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

well, i know what i'm doing this weekend. tears... lots of tears. crying, drinking wine, and gardening. all rolled into one. the anxiety is a lot.


----------



## al1bye911

civilrobot said:


> well, i know what i'm doing this weekend. tears... lots of tears. crying, drinking wine, and gardening. all rolled into one. the anxiety is a lot.


There’s still hope for tomorrow. April 2012’s exam results came out the Friday before memorial weekend… luckily my husband passed cuz that would’ve not started our vacation out very well.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SoVA Eng said:


> The real question is, will we pass Oct 19's


I hope not.


----------



## Vel_Kumar

al1bye911 said:


> There’s still hope for tomorrow. April 2012’s exam results came out the Friday before memorial weekend… luckily my husband passed cuz that would’ve not started our vacation out very well.


But will they release everywhere on the same day? I thought it would take at least 2 days to release overall. then some of us would need to wait till Tuesday? That would be even more horrible.


----------



## steel

My estimate for the last two weeks was May 28 - June 14. 
I have only checked like three times within the last two weeks to see if I passed and maybe missed the email.

I feel like for the next two weeks I'll be checking at least twice a day.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Vel_Kumar said:


> But will they release everywhere on the same day? I thought it would take at least 2 days to release overall. then some of us would need to wait till Tuesday? That would be even more horrible.


Most states will release on the first day. Maybe about 10 will release after that. A few notable states take more than 2 days. Generally everyone releases after a week.

Yes, if the release happens tomorrow then people in some States will have to wait until (at least) Tuesday to get their results.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I guess we are getting our results next week.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

if it doesn't come out this week I just have to wonder why this cycle is taking longer than normal even with the reduction of test types.....


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

guys. I haven't pressed F5 in 15 minutes. It still says results pending......


----------



## Vel_Kumar

How long should we wait to call it for today? 2pm EST?


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

On the bright side though if its not this week then @RBHeadge PE gets another week of watching his favorite people lose their minds


----------



## MeowMeow PE

The results really need to come out this week. I go back to the office on Tuesdays and Thursdays starting next week, and I CAN'T be at the office when the results come out! I just can't! I can't cry in front of my coworkers again!!!


----------



## Deep_Freeze26




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> if it doesn't come out this week I just have to wonder why this cycle is taking longer than normal even with the reduction of test types.....


I'm not sure we can say that it's taking longer than normal. If you ignore the obvious outlier that was January 2021 then we only entered the "normal" release window this morning. Anything in the next week would be historically consistent.

And yes there are less exams to grade than in the past. But the CE exams are 2/3 of all exam-takers. That's still about 10k exams.


----------



## SoVA Eng

Vel_Kumar said:


> How long should we wait to call it for today? 2pm EST?


5 PM EST


----------



## MillerTD

Deep_Freeze26 said:


>



... I picked a hell of a time to quit smoking...and drinking.....


----------



## djl PE

MillerTD said:


> ... I picked a hell of a time to quit smoking...and drinking.....


I quit smoking over two years ago and I'll tell ya what..... A cig sounds preeeeeetttttyyyyyy goooooodddd right now


----------



## MillerTD

djl said:


> I quit smoking over two years ago and I'll tell ya what..... A cig sounds preeeeeetttttyyyyyy goooooodddd right now


me too.... on both accounts


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

MeowMeow said:


> The results really need to come out this week. I go back to the office on Tuesdays and Thursdays starting next week, and I CAN'T be at the office when the results come out! I just can't! I can't cry in front of my coworkers again!!!


I feel this down in my soul.


----------



## realms17

CMONNNN NCEEEEEES DO IT


----------



## Liz06

djl said:


> I quit smoking over two years ago and I'll tell ya what..... A cig sounds preeeeeetttttyyyyyy goooooodddd right now


don't do it!


----------



## djl PE

Liz06 said:


> don't do it!


Oh I'm definitely not.. Just saying haha


----------



## jlipscomb2016

Yeahhh I am bouncing from this thread to reddit and finally back to the NCEES website. I haven't got much done today at work.


----------



## MillerTD

djl said:


> Oh I'm definitely not.. Just saying haha


ya me too...... but a visit to Mr Daniels later this evening is not out of possibility


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

djl said:


> Oh I'm definitely not.. Just saying haha


5 years for me, but I still have dreams where I light up a smoke like it's no NBD.


----------



## djl PE

MillerTD said:


> ya me too...... but a visit to Mr Daniels later this evening is not out of possibility


I'm def gonna have a couple trader joe's simpler times lagers... for a 7 dollar 12 pack they are dang yummy!


----------



## MillerTD

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> 5 years for me, but I still have dreams where I light up a smoke like it's no NBD.


those dreams are the worst..... I get a (mental) rush of the old habit and then guilt at falling off the wagon.....


----------



## 5 to 9

Anybody live near the NCEES headquarters?


----------



## djl PE

5 to 9 said:


> Anybody live near the NCEES headquarters?


I'm about 4 hours away


----------



## 5 to 9

djl said:


> I'm about 4 hours away


Would you be able to go to their office and tap loudly on the office window. Tap once for every person awaiting their results please


----------



## Liz06

djl said:


> I'm about 4 hours away


YOu don't want him driving for hours!!! right?


----------



## mobius160

Liz06 said:


> YOu don't want him driving for hours!!! right?


I don't know what I want anymore


----------



## djl PE

5 to 9 said:


> Would you be able to go to their office and tap loudly on the office window. Tap once for every person awaiting their results please


I'm at work currently so I don't really have the time margin for that! Also that is pretty confrontational which is contrary to my personality haha!


----------



## MeehanK

MN here, no chance of getting any results this week for me. Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## MillerTD

5 to 9 said:


> Would you be able to go to their office and tap loudly on the office window. Tap once for every person awaiting their results please


----------



## leggo PE

Tmanwatery said:


> what do you guys think is worse for today, having a lot of work and potentially losing all productivity due to results or having no work and having this be the only thing occupying your mind? Currently, have next to no work and I can't stop thinking about how today will be the day


Having lots of work and potentially losing all productivity. Definitely worse, and definitely the situation I find myself in currently.


----------



## mobius160

hmmm... I don't remember "area" being on the end of my location on the dashboard before


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

I'm starting to lose hope for today.................................


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mobius160 said:


> hmmm... I don't remember "area" being on the end of my location on the dashboard before


@civilrobot or anyone else who took a screengrab recently, can you please confirm


----------



## 5 to 9

No it’s okay, NCEES. Take your time. I’m okay


----------



## MillerTD

mobius160 said:


> hmmm... I don't remember "area" being on the end of my location on the dashboard before


pretty sure mine always said Indianapolis area


----------



## mobius160

MillerTD said:


> pretty sure mine always said Indianapolis area


Could definitely just be something I glossed over and just noticed now because I'm desperately looking for stuff


----------



## PerhapsLater

Mine has always shown that.


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @civilrobot or anyone else who took a screengrab recently, can you please confirm


The first screenshot is from May 24, second is from 30 seconds ago


----------



## mobius160

djl said:


> The first screenshot is from May 24, second is from 30 seconds ago
> View attachment 22236
> View attachment 22237


Ah, they made it bigger, see?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

yeah mine always said Topeka Area....DANGIT


----------



## mobius160

Looks like that was my bad guys. Sorry for getting anyone's hopes up


----------



## 5 to 9

djl said:


> The first screenshot is from May 24, second is from 30 seconds ago
> View attachment 22236
> View attachment 22237


They’ve made the image sharper! It’s a sign, people! It’s a sign!!


----------



## 5 to 9

It’s done guys. It’s over. 
It’s not happening today 

Tomorrow’s a brand new day... but something is telling me that if results weren’t released today, then our next best bet won’t be until next Tuesday


----------



## realms17

5 to 9 said:


> It’s done guys. It’s over.
> It’s not happening today
> 
> Tomorrow’s a brand new day... but something is telling me that if results weren’t released today, then our next best bet won’t be until next Tuesday


NOOOOOOO


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl said:


> The first screenshot is from May 24, second is from 30 seconds ago
> View attachment 22236
> View attachment 22237


Thanks, looks normal


----------



## mobius160

So what's the O/U on the NCEES chat being shut down by Tuesday?


----------



## leggo PE

Kids, it seems like spamming would do you all some good. Come join in on the fun and release some stress by spamming your brain out! Word on the street is, the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass!









April 2021 15k Spam Thread


Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...




engineerboards.com


----------



## djl PE

mobius160 said:


> Ah, they made it bigger, see?


HAHAHAHA


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FYI, I'm going to be fully focused on a meeting from 1245-1500ish. There is a small chance that I can pop-in, but generally speaking I'll be radio silent. If anything happens, I won't be able to do anything until my meeting is done.


----------



## mobius160

RBHeadge PE said:


> FYI, I'm going to be fully focused on a meeting from 1245-1500ish. There is a small chance that I can pop-in, but generally speaking I'll be radio silent. If anything happens, I won't be able to do anything until my meeting is done.


Is this a meeting that could have been an email?


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

now I'm wondering if following this thread has been good for me. I fully expected today to be the day at the LATEST. ARGH.


----------



## txjennah PE

Well, this is one thing I look forward to each exam cycle:

That person from Texas who:
-lurks and doesn't participate in any of the threads
-when results are released, goes through the trouble of making an account so they can make one post
-The post will say something like, "Wow, got a 98 in Mechanical #blessed" or whatever
-Disappears off the face of the earth


----------



## leggo PE

HeidiofAZ said:


> now I'm wondering if following this thread has been good for me. I fully expected today to be the day at the LATEST. ARGH.


A classic example of setting one’s expectations of NCEES too high. It is a common symptom (side effect?) of having taken the P.E. Exam, and there is only one known remedy: the cold, hard truth of no results.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> Well, this is one thing I look forward to each exam cycle:
> 
> That person from Texas who:
> -lurks and doesn't participate in any of the threads
> -when results are released, goes through the trouble of making an account so they can make one post
> -The post will say something like, "Wow, got a 98 in Mechanical #blessed" or whatever
> -Disappears off the face of the earth


It’s so true, though! #blessed hahahaha that made me laugh!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

HeidiofAZ said:


> now I'm wondering if following this thread has been good for me. I fully expected today to be the day at the LATEST. ARGH.


ya, I feel like I bought into the day so much with everyone else's talk and seeing the historic release dates that it just made for a massive letdown on today and I feel defeated in a sense.


----------



## djl PE

Tmanwatery said:


> ya, I feel like I bought into the day so much with everyone else's talk and seeing the historic release dates that it just made for a massive letdown on today and I feel defeated in a sense.


yup


----------



## djl PE

i crie


----------



## mobius160

same. but I'm pretty sure us giving up is a requirement for the results to go out


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

mobius160 said:


> same. but I'm pretty sure us giving up is a requirement for the results to go out


but this is just cruel to make us wait past memorial day.... sorry I know there are SE takers in here just mean for us PE kids we kind of figured it wouldn't push into june


----------



## MeowMeow PE

at this point I think the results will come out next year sometime


----------



## mobius160

Tmanwatery said:


> but this is just cruel to make us wait past memorial day.... sorry I know there are SE takers in here just mean for us PE kids we kind of figured it wouldn't push into june


we should have given up sooner


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

at this rate i'll just take the PE in October and get my fail results 2 weeks before thanksgiving no big deal


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

At least we all get to wait in agony together..........


----------



## leggo PE

Let me tell a little story... It might make someone feel better (but it probably won’t).

CA has not always been a day 1 or 2 release state. That only started happening when they decoupled the PE exam from the application for licensure, which happened a few years ago. They used to tie the P.E. exam results with the state seismic and surveying exam results, so when you passed, you would automatically become a P.E. as soon as your license number showed up, since you had already applied and been approved by the state board.

As is likely no surprise to anyone, this added on several days to the release of results for CA exam takers, after day 1 of releases by the first states to release. It was pure torture.

In one of the times I took the exam (either April 2016 or October 2016), the results came something like 8 days after day 1, and yes, Memorial Day was in between. It was rough! Especially because I ended up waiting to find out I failed.

But, guess what! I survived! I mean, hey, look at me. I’m still here! Poking around EB and anxiously awaiting my S.E. results. So yeah, moral of the story is, well, there are a few! 

One is, if you are not in a day 1 release state, prepare yourself for even more intense hysteria.

Another is, it’s not the end of the world if you fail. It is within your power to conquer this beast of an exam!

A third is, results truly have come out after Memorial Day before, especially if you’re not in a day 1 or 2 release state!


----------



## eltayeb707

We are approaching 1:00 PM est. Guess not today! Or is it?!


----------



## 1973Olds98

Remember, although it is exactly 5 weeks since we took the exam, NCEES gives itself as much as 8-10 weeks to post results. So the Suck period can technically be as twice as long as it is right now!; think about that. Not that NCEES would stretch it out that long, but they could just to drive all us aspiring engineers totally mad!! As this quote from NCEES is pretty clear folks: 

_"Results for this exam are generally released to the licensing boards 8–10 weeks after the exam administration."_


----------



## CMM056

I've mentioned this before... I'm in Louisiana and have a coworker who didn't get his notification until 6PM CST. 

With that said, I assume we're looking at June 3rd.


----------



## MillerTD

HeidiofAZ said:


> now I'm wondering if following this thread has been good for me. I fully expected today to be the day at the LATEST. ARGH.


me too


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

wrong thread*


----------



## mobius160

If someone with a stick up their ass reported an entire testing venue for not enforcing the no hoodies rule, how long would that delay results?

Cuz like I said earlier they definitely didn't enforce that rule at the MO testing center, which annoyed me because I live in my hoodie and I wore a sweater but not enough for me to report it.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

they didn't enforce the hoody thing the 2 times I took it.... in fact pretty sure the first time (October 2019) they said we could wear them but just could not have the hood up.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

mobius160 said:


> If someone with a stick up their ass reported an entire testing venue for not enforcing the no hoodies rule, how long would that delay results?
> 
> Cuz like I said earlier they definitely didn't enforce that rule at the MO testing center, which annoyed me because I live in my hoodie and I wore a sweater but not enough for me to report it.





MeowMeow said:


> they didn't enforce the hoody thing the 2 times I took it.... in fact pretty sure the first time (October 2019) they said we could wear them but just could not have the hood up.


yea I'm pretty sure I saw some hoodies in my testing center.


----------



## leggo PE

My site definitely enforced the hood/hat rule. I didn’t see anyone get kicked out for not putting their pencils down, but they did strongly tell us we needed to stop when the time was up!


----------



## djl PE

leggo PE said:


> they did strongly tell us we needed to stop when the time was up!


same


----------



## leggo PE

Also, I had the same proctor the two days of the S.E. Exams, and she was the kindest lady! We’d had little chit chats between the morning and afternoon session each day, and after the pm session of the second day, she wished me good luck and said she hoped she wouldn’t see me there again. I thanked her, said I wasn’t sure about that whole not seeing me again thing, but also said that if I did come back again, I hoped she would be my proctor again!


----------



## 1973Olds98

Whatever happens, happens in terms of test results, whenever they release them, be it this week or later on. Either I enter the PE promised land or go back into the wilderness--depending upon the results--for 5 more months only to once again appear at an NCEES testing site, possibly even in a hoodie! In the meantime, just trying to relax with some good old Tom Petty while trying to work!

Angel Dream


----------



## SoVA Eng

This is......


----------



## eltayeb707

I don't know. I'm not giving up hope, yet!


----------



## enginear19

everyone at the NCEES offices this afternoon


----------



## 1973Olds98

And while I may likely feel like I am being led to the gallows when checking my results (eventually) on the NCEES site. I will be doing so with this song playing in the background, to prepare myself! Gotta be psyched up when likely coming face to face, with that evil red devil...

Hogan Theme Song


----------



## Kashybobashy

enginear19 said:


> everyone at the NCEES offices this afternoon



This literally made me laugh out loud !!


----------



## Fisherman504

Louisiana is out






























of seafood................................


----------



## PerhapsLater

Fisherman504 said:


> Louisiana is out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of seafood................................


Got me there for a second!


----------



## SoVA Eng

@RBHeadge PE can we ban @Fisherman504


----------



## Liz06

Fisherman504 said:


> Louisiana is out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of seafood................................


Almost had a heart attack!!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

and the trolling begins


----------



## djl PE

Fisherman504 said:


> Louisiana is out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of seafood................................


That's not even true!!!!!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

The trolling has been super light this round.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

txjennah PE said:


> The trolling has been super light this round.


i figured it hasn't really gotten good yet but I have noticed a small uptick since Tuesday and with it now going past the date most had figured I see it getting worse.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

The longer this goes, the more intense the trolling can be.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

I've already given up hope for today and yet I still hit F5 on this thread. LOL


----------



## Fisherman504

HeidiofAZ said:


> I've already given up hope for today and yet I still hit F5 on this thread. LOL


Do CTRL + F5, much better results.


----------



## Fisherman504

SoVA Eng said:


> @RBHeadge PE can we ban @Fisherman504


Didn't you troll in tab 51 also. Just friendly trolling.


----------



## Fisherman504

SoVA Eng said:


> I heard results are going to be out in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 to 10 weeks.



Weak.


----------



## Liz06

Someone said something about the NISSAN email and I also just got it and almost died instantly


----------



## AK2021

Did anyone here take the Naval Architecture and Marine Engineering discipline this past April?


----------



## SoVA Eng

Fisherman504 said:


> Didn't you troll in tab 51 also. Just friendly trolling.


Just friendly banning


----------



## leggo PE

AK2021 said:


> Did anyone here take the Naval Architecture and Marine Engineering discipline this past April?


Not I, did you?


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

txjennah PE said:


> They've carried me through a couple of exam cycles! I hope everyone appreciates just how much work @RBHeadge PE puts into the WttS forum every exam cycle.
> 
> EDIT: I didn't mean to go all Italian Mom on everyone and accuse people of not being grateful. Not my intent! Just a belated thanks on my end.


Much appreciated


----------



## pbrme

Has anyone done any R&D into when the Land Surveyors results get released and how long after for the PE? I'm hearing the LS results are out.


----------



## SoVA Eng

Fisherman504 said:


> Weak.


I can't stop laughing. I forgot I did that hahaha


----------



## SoVA Eng

pbrme said:


> Has anyone done any R&D into when the Land Surveyors results get released and how long after for the PE? I'm hearing the LS results are out.


I heard within the same decade


----------



## pbrme




----------



## enginear19

_"Most PE exams are currently offered in pencil-and-paper format and available once or twice per year depending on the examinee population. Pass rates are updated after results are released—typically in May for the April exams and in December for the October exams."_

Are they REALLY going to flex on that "typically" right now???


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

pbrme said:


> View attachment 22249


A WITCH!


----------



## realms17

enginear19 said:


> _"Most PE exams are currently offered in pencil-and-paper format and available once or twice per year depending on the examinee population. Pass rates are updated after results are released—typically in May for the April exams and in December for the October exams."_
> 
> Are they REALLY going to flex on that "typically" right now???


MAY?? It means tomorrow is the day??


----------



## 5 to 9

realms17 said:


> MAY?? It means tomorrow is the day??


Next Tuesday more likely man


----------



## SoVA Eng

enginear19 said:


> _"Most PE exams are currently offered in pencil-and-paper format and available once or twice per year depending on the examinee population. Pass rates are updated after results are released—typically in May for the April exams and in December for the October exams."_
> 
> Are they REALLY going to flex on that "typically" right now???


where did that come from?


----------



## Fisherman504

5 to 9 said:


> Next Tuesday more likely man


They have released on Fridays before.


----------



## SoVA Eng

Page 124 of Oct 19 WTTS is a gem if you need a good read


----------



## al1bye911

enginear19 said:


> _"Most PE exams are currently offered in pencil-and-paper format and available once or twice per year depending on the examinee population. Pass rates are updated after results are released—typically in May for the April exams and in December for the October exams."_
> 
> Are they REALLY going to flex on that "typically" right now???


I'm telling ya, tomorrow's the day...


----------



## SoVA Eng

Also, it took Oct 2019 WTTS 146 pages to get to the results. Only 86 to go......


----------



## enginear19

SoVA Eng said:


> where did that come from?


At the top of this page: NCEES PE exam pass rates


----------



## SoVA Eng

I'm giving up on today. I have 2 hrs left of work and I really need to do something


----------



## MillerTD

Fisherman504 said:


> Do CTRL + F5, much better results.


thought it was Alt + F4


----------



## rafsan06




----------



## SoVA Eng

rafsan06 said:


> View attachment 22254


troll. no time stamp


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

rafsan06 said:


> View attachment 22254


Epic!


----------



## Plopilop

In your opinion what's the probability of getting the results tomorrow ? 

It seems a bit weird to get results on Friday since some states release them on Day 2 or 3, that means results will also come out on Saturday and Sunday..


----------



## SoVA Eng

Plopilop said:


> In your opinion what's the probability of getting the results tomorrow ?
> 
> It seems a bit weird to get results on Friday since some states release them on Day 2 or 3, that means results will also come out on Saturday and Sunday..


no, that means results for day 2 and 3 wouldn't come out til Tuesday and Wednesday IF we did get results starting tomorrow


----------



## Vel_Kumar

5 to 9 said:


> Next Tuesday more likely man


NOOOOOOO........


----------



## steel

MillerTD said:


> thought it was Alt + F4


You son of a b----. I should have just googled it.


----------



## djl PE

That would suck for you post-day 1 peeps!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

djl said:


> That would suck for you post-day 1 peeps!


I mean if it posted tomorrow and you're post day 1 either way you were gonna wait the weekend in the same limbo


----------



## SoVA Eng

The trolls are out on reddit


----------



## MeowMeow PE

leggo PE said:


> Kids, it seems like spamming would do you all some good. Come join in on the fun and release some stress by spamming your brain out! Word on the street is, the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2021 15k Spam Thread
> 
> 
> Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com


I REALLY think the results aren't out because enough new people aren't spamming....come on everyone..... COME SPAM WITH US!!!!


----------



## rafsan06

It's going to be before June 14th. I am trying to set my mind for June 14th so that i can have some sleep. This week has been crazy. Can't take it anymore.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

structurenole2015 said:


> You son of a b----. I should have just googled it.


lol I actually googled Ctrl + F5 because I am in the "do not trust" phase.


----------



## leggo PE

SoVA Eng said:


> Also, it took Oct 2019 WTTS 146 pages to get to the results. Only 86 to go......


Wrong metric. The proper metric for when the PE exam results will be released has nothing to do with what page the WttS thread gets do, and *everything *to do with the spam thread reaching its goal of 15k. There’s still much longer to go! It’s in _everyone’s _best interest to go help the cause!









April 2021 15k Spam Thread


Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...




engineerboards.com


----------



## Wish

All hope is lost for today


----------



## Fisherman504

Wish said:


> All hope is lost for today


It's only 3:00pm there, have some hope.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Wish said:


> All hope is lost for today


to be fair, hope of a green box was lost when I walked out of the am session.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

I have my team meeting in 49 minutes. Was really hoping I'd know in case I had good news to share.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Tmanwatery said:


> to be fair, hope of a green box was lost when I walked out of the am session.


same...I am 99.9% sure I failed so I don't know why I'm sitting here every day all day waiting and waiting and wanting the results to come out already.


----------



## CMM056

Well... that's it. I guess I'll try again in October. Good luck to everyone. Don't panic... I'm just practicing.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

MeowMeow said:


> same...I am 99.9% sure I failed so I don't know why I'm sitting here every day all day waiting and waiting and wanting the results to come out already.


even if you are sure, you at least want to find out how close you were. So I get it!!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

MeowMeow said:


> same...I am 99.9% sure I failed so I don't know why I'm sitting here every day all day waiting and waiting and wanting the results to come out already.


i'm honestly excited to see my breakdown, put out a study trend survey, see Headge's map, and get a true direction of what I'm doing for the fall.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Tmanwatery said:


> i'm honestly excited to see my breakdown, put out a study trend survey, see Headge's map, and just a true direction of what I'm doing for the fall.


Yeah I feel pretty good about the PM portion, and I'm curious to see if I did as well as I thought on that or not, and how much I improved from the first time. AM portion was just awful though and I'm sure I did worse this time on AM than 1st time haha!


----------



## Kashybobashy

MeowMeow said:


> Yeah I feel pretty good about the PM portion, and I'm curious to see if I did as well as I thought on that or not, and how much I improved from the first time. AM portion was just awful though and I'm sure I did worse this time on AM than 1st time haha!


what test did you take?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Kashybobashy said:


> what test did you take?


Civil Structural


----------



## rafsan06

MeowMeow said:


> Yeah I feel pretty good about the PM portion, and I'm curious to see if I did as well as I thought on that or not, and how much I improved from the first time. AM portion was just awful though and I'm sure I did worse this time on AM than 1st time haha!


If you do not mind what was your score first time?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

rafsan06 said:


> If you do not mind what was your score first time?


24 AM/ 22 PM


----------



## SoVA Eng

rafsan06 said:


> If you do not mind what was your score first time?


Civil Structural here too. I got a *45*/80 first time. This is my second time. 

I just went back and checked. 28 AM/17 PM. I focused a lot more on studying the PM section to hopefully bring that up this time.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

MeowMeow said:


> Yeah I feel pretty good about the PM portion, and I'm curious to see if I did as well as I thought on that or not, and how much I improved from the first time. AM portion was just awful though and I'm sure I did worse this time on AM than 1st time haha!


The AM portion was harder this time than October. In Oct I finished with 1.5 hours to spare in the morning and this time I nearly ran out of time.


----------



## rafsan06

Those are the worst ones. Only couple of problems away from the cut score. I don't know who you guys stayed strong....


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

SoVA Eng said:


> Civil Structural here too. I got a *45*/80 first time. This is my second time.
> 
> I just went back and checked. 28 AM/17 PM. I focused a lot more on studying the PM section to hopefully bring that up this time.


Mine at 49


----------



## jlipscomb2016

MeowMeow said:


> Yeah I feel pretty good about the PM portion, and I'm curious to see if I did as well as I thought on that or not, and how much I improved from the first time. AM portion was just awful though and I'm sure I did worse this time on AM than 1st time haha!


Civil WRE was the complete opposite for me. Felt pretty good after the morning but go hit by a car, bus, train, & finally trampled on by an elephant with the afternoon portion


----------



## SoVA Eng

jlipscomb2016 said:


> Civil WRE was the complete opposite for me. Felt pretty good after the morning but go hit by a car, bus, train, & finally trampled on by an elephant with the afternoon portion


That's how I felt for Civil Structural


----------



## Fisherman504

rafsan06 said:


> Those are the worst ones. Only couple of problems away from the cut score. I don't know who you guys stayed strong....


What do you think the cut score is this cycle?


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Fisherman504 said:


> What do you think the cut score is this cycle?


probably the same - I'm thinking somewhere between 54-56


----------



## SoVA Eng

Fisherman504 said:


> What do you think the cut score is this cycle?


----------



## Fisherman504

HeidiofAZ said:


> probably the same - I'm thinking somewhere between 54-56


True. I've never seen a 57 failed.


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

jlipscomb2016 said:


> Civil WRE was the complete opposite for me. Felt pretty good after the morning but go hit by a car, bus, train, & finally trampled on by an elephant with the afternoon portion


Felt the same. however, it was my first time taking this PM session, I switched up from the transportation


----------



## rafsan06

Fisherman504 said:


> What do you think the cut score is this cycle?


Don't you think it varies between Depth? I think it was Around 54 for Transportation, Water and 52 for Geo, Structure and Construction


----------



## SoVA Eng

rafsan06 said:


> Don't you think it varies between Depth? I think it was Around 54 for Transportation, Water and 52 for Geo, Structure and Construction


Yes, it does


----------



## SoVA Eng

NCEES sucks. : PE_Exam (reddit.com)

lol


----------



## A&M_Engineer

HeidiofAZ said:


> probably the same - I'm thinking somewhere between 54-56


Ha if thats the case im definitely screwed


----------



## mobius160

I haven't talked to a single person that feels good about the Transpo depth. If it didn't vary between depths there'd be a problem


----------



## A&M_Engineer

mobius160 said:


> I haven't talked to a single person that feels good about the Transpo depth. If it didn't vary between depths there'd be a problem


Same with the WRE depth


----------



## enginear19

jlipscomb2016 said:


> Civil WRE was the complete opposite for me. Felt pretty good after the morning but go hit by a car, bus, train, & finally trampled on by an elephant with the afternoon portion


same same same


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

I don't know...I feel like I'm on the borderline of the pass/fail...so this is super stressful...ugh...the update on the board page say license pending but "Obtained by examination" trying to read all of the tea leaves...but then again I'm in a late release state so I won't know until next week at least at this point.


----------



## Fisherman504

rafsan06 said:


> Don't you think it varies between Depth? I think it was Around 54 for Transportation, Water and 52 for Geo, Structure and Construction


I heard it's usually higher for WRE cause it's the easiest, which makes no sense. 
So WRE = 57
Other Civils = 52-57


----------



## MillerTD

Architectural Engineering quoted 70% of 80 = 56 from the start (per ASCE)


----------



## Fisherman504

There should be a breath/breath section. Like another breath in the afternoon but much harder and not going to deep into any depths. Does that make sense? I vaguely remember the FE had a general/general test.


----------



## Fisherman504

MillerTD said:


> Architectural Engineering quoted 80% = 56 from the start (per ASCE)


Do y'all have less questions or it's still out of 80?


----------



## MillerTD

Fisherman504 said:


> Do y'all have less questions or it's still out of 80?


80 questions, corrected post, 70% ... 56 is the bar


----------



## Fisherman504

Well I guess it's gonna be a Friday mix with the Tuesday or next week. I guess trolls can hold a truce, cause there's no way we can troll Friday until next week.


----------



## Wish

If we don't get it tomorrow, everyone ready to bring your pitchforks and torches to the NCEES building?


----------



## Hamilton

I've been lurking on this page reading replies and waiting for a while. While taking a break from refreshing, I found this site that shows an analysis for past exam result release dates, past exam cut scores, and predictions for cut scores for this exam cycle. May be worth checking out to keep yourself occupied while waiting for scores to release.








Unbelievable Breaking News


You will never believe this unbelievable breaking news.



www.thisworldthesedays.com


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5 to 9 said:


> Anybody live near the NCEES headquarters?


Don't got there. Both literally and metaphorically.


MeehanK said:


> MN here, no chance of getting any results this week for me. Good luck to the rest of you!


Yeah, unless they came out today you were always going to be waiting until at least Tuesday. Sorry.


leggo PE said:


> Kids, it seems like spamming would do you all some good. Come join in on the fun and release some stress by spamming your brain out! Word on the street is, the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2021 15k Spam Thread
> 
> 
> Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com










SoVA Eng said:


> @RBHeadge PE can we ban @Fisherman504


I'm not a mod. I'm just another poster.


Tmanwatery said:


> and the trolling begins


barely


txjennah PE said:


> The trolling has been super light this round.





Tmanwatery said:


> i figured it hasn't really gotten good yet but I have noticed a small uptick since Tuesday and with it now going past the date most had figured I see it getting worse.


Yeah, now that there is a results subforum the trolling should pick up. The fake results threads haven't even started yet. _Even I haven't done my usual light trolling yet._


enginear19 said:


> _"Most PE exams are currently offered in pencil-and-paper format and available once or twice per year depending on the examinee population. Pass rates are updated after results are released—typically in May for the April exams and in December for the October exams."_
> 
> Are they REALLY going to flex on that "typically" right now???


I wouldn't read too much into the generic statement. Recently they update that page within a few days of the release.




Fisherman504 said:


> They have released on Fridays before.









Plopilop said:


> In your opinion what's the probability of getting the results tomorrow ?
> 
> It seems a bit weird to get results on Friday since some states release them on Day 2 or 3, that means results will also come out on Saturday and Sunday..





SoVA Eng said:


> no, that means results for day 2 and 3 wouldn't come out til Tuesday and Wednesday IF we did get results starting tomorrow


^they're right


MeowMeow said:


> I REALLY think the results aren't out because enough new people aren't spamming....come on everyone..... COME SPAM WITH US!!!!









leggo PE said:


> Wrong metric. The proper metric for when the PE exam results will be released has nothing to do with what page the WttS thread gets do, and *everything *to do with the spam thread reaching its goal of 15k. There’s still much longer to go! It’s in _everyone’s _best interest to go help the cause!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2021 15k Spam Thread
> 
> 
> Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mobius160 said:


> Is this a meeting that could have been an email?


No, certainly not. We needed that immediate verbal discussion to get things worked out. It would have been even more productive if we could have held it in person in a secure area.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Fisherman504 said:


> Well I guess it's gonna be a Friday mix with the Tuesday or next week. I guess trolls can hold a truce, cause there's no way we can troll Friday until next week.


watch results come out on Monday and no one is checking because it's a holiday.


----------



## keviv

SoVA Eng said:


> Civil Structural here too. I got a *45*/80 first time. This is my second time.
> 
> I just went back and checked. 28 AM/17 PM. I focused a lot more on studying the PM section to hopefully bring that up this exactly the same marks for me too for first time. This April 2021 is my second time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

HeidiofAZ said:


> watch results come out on Monday and no one is checking because it's a holiday.


Nothing is coming out on Monday.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nothing is coming out on Monday.


it's 2021. Anything can happen


----------



## PE-CA-rys

Its Out! Finally!!!!


----------



## MillerTD

PE-CA-rys said:


> View attachment 22305
> 
> 
> Its Out! Finally!!!!


the 1 on that 2021 looks suspicious


----------



## mobius160

and the 2nd 2 and the fact that it only has a year with no day


----------



## txjennah PE

Man, I'm so happy I passed.




three years ago.


----------



## PE-CA-rys

Aren’t we supposed to spam


----------



## JayUn PE

PE-CA-rys said:


> View attachment 22305
> 
> 
> Its Out! Finally!!!!







Me too!!!!


----------



## YAYA

JayUn PE said:


> View attachment 22309
> 
> 
> Me too!!!!


push 2021 down a little, please


----------



## mobius160

JayUn PE said:


> View attachment 22310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!!!!


Better but still no day of the month


----------



## leggo PE

PE-CA-rys said:


> Aren’t we supposed to spam


Yes, so what are you doing here??


----------



## MeowMeow PE

crap you guys...I just realized....it's my fault the results weren't released today. I forgot to put on my lucky underwear this morning. I'm so sorry everyone. Please forgive me.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

JayUn PE said:


> View attachment 22310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!!!!


effort = 0
lol


----------



## 5 to 9

SoVA Eng said:


> Civil Structural here too. I got a *45*/80 first time. This is my second time.
> 
> I just went back and checked. 28 AM/17 PM. I focused a lot more on studying the PM section to hopefully bring that up this time.


You and I got nearly identical scores for Oct 2020.

46 = 28 AM/18PM

Like yourself, I went full boar on depth this time. Not sure if it worked out though. I ran out of time as the exam was coming to a close so I picked a letter and bubbled in the empty ones I had left or couldn't solve


----------



## leggo PE

Friends, I’m very disappointed in the lack of spam output from people in this thread. I mean, it’s almost like you don’t want your results! Come on, join in the spamming! It’s fun! It’s good to pass the time! It helps release stress!









April 2021 15k Spam Thread


Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...




engineerboards.com


----------



## MeehanK

I'm civil/structural and also got a 49 in Oct. Feel your pain!


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

MeehanK said:


> I'm civil/structural and also got a 49 in Oct. Feel your pain!


49 hurt bad. It felt so close....so so close. I hope we pass this round! how do you feel?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

mobius160 said:


> and the 2nd 2 and the fact that it only has a year with no day





mobius160 said:


> Better but still no day of the month


The day goes away when the results come out. That part of those fakes is correct.


----------



## Liz06

PE-CA-rys said:


> View attachment 22305
> 
> 
> Its Out! Finally!!!!


Is this for real????


----------



## txjennah PE

Liz06 said:


> Is this for real????


----------



## PE-CA-rys

Liz06 said:


> Is this for real????




YES!! I PROMISE!


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

PE-CA-rys said:


> View attachment 22390
> 
> YES!! I PROMISE!


this one. Is pretty good


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

PE-CA-rys said:


> View attachment 22390
> 
> YES!! I PROMISE!


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

HeidiofAZ said:


> this one. Is pretty good


Bluebeam kicks ass.


----------



## mobius160

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> Bluebeam kicks ass.


Hell yeah it does. Just switched to it at work (have to pick between that and adobe pro) final plans are so much faster


----------



## MeehanK

HeidiofAZ said:


> 49 hurt bad. It felt so close....so so close. I hope we pass this round! how do you feel?


Honestly felt about the same afterwards (not good) even though I felt like it was more difficult than last Oct. My test anxiety goes through the roof so it’s hard to really determine if I felt better about it. The 49 and feeling close was especially tough since I went with a few coworkers and they all passed. How about you?


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

MeehanK said:


> Honestly felt about the same afterwards (not good) even though I felt like it was more difficult than last Oct. My test anxiety goes through the roof so it’s hard to really determine if I felt better about it. The 49 and feeling close was especially tough since I went with a few coworkers and they all passed. How about you?


Yea everyone I knew that took it with me passed. What a gut punch. I don't know.....i felt a little better this time around but I'm not sure if it's 5 questions better. Bahhhh


----------



## al1bye911

Good morning engineers!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Don't got there. Both literally and metaphorically.
> 
> Yeah, unless they came out today you were always going to be waiting until at least Tuesday. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a mod. I'm just another poster.
> 
> barely
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, now that there is a results subforum the trolling should pick up. The fake results threads haven't even started yet. _Even I haven't done my usual light trolling yet._
> 
> I wouldn't read too much into the generic statement. Recently they update that page within a few days of the release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^they're right


can i assume you're an Eagles fan from the fact you used Hurts gifs twice?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> can i assume you're an Eagles fan from the fact you used Hurts gifs twice?


Yes I'm an Eagles fan.
I had no idea that was Jalen Hurts. I just did an image search for "this gif" and its the first things that came up. And its one of the better pointing up gifs in the batch.
OTOH, the midnight green and silver color scheme I use for the release maps is very intentional.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes I'm an Eagles fan.
> I had no idea that was Jalen Hurts. I just did an image search for "this gif" and its the first things that came up. And its one of the better pointing up gifs in the batch.
> OTOH, the midnight green and silver color scheme I use for the release maps is very intentional.


AHH, so you're a man of culture! I'm personally a 4 for 4 fan with my favorites being Eagles and Flyers but yet they both like to disappoint me of late


----------



## Fisherman504

Did results included the day?


----------



## Fisherman504

Man I failed

















three times..........


----------



## SoVA Eng

8:03 AM EST.......Here we goooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## djl PE

Tmanwatery said:


> AHH, so you're a man of culture! I'm personally a 4 for 4 fan with my favorites being Eagles and Flyers but yet they both like to disappoint me of late


you have a super bowl in the past five years, please remember this!!!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

djl said:


> you have a super bowl in the past five years, please remember this!!!


man that was the happiest time of my life.... it all went downhill from there and hate that Dougie P was pushed out


----------



## whatwhat

Is it just me or today just doesn't feel like the day results will be out?


----------



## SoVA Eng

I feel the same


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> AHH, so you're a man of culture! I'm personally a 4 for 4 fan with my favorites being Eagles and Flyers but yet they both like to disappoint me of late


I'm 4/4 too. They've certainly underperformed expectations lately. But that super bowl victory came at just the right time for me. I'd like to point out that they won the super bowl right after I started doing the maps here. Coincidence? The Phillies and Eagles won it all after a tiny Billy Penn statue was placed atop the new tallest buildings in the city (Comcast Center 2008, and Comcast Technology Center 2018). Coincidence?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Fisherman504 said:


> Did results included the day?


I looked back in the previous WttS. What happened in the past is it would change from <Month, Year> to <Month, Day Year> the morning of the release. Then it would change back <Month, Year> after the results were posted on that persons dashboard.

Things are obviously going a bit different this time around.


----------



## Kashybobashy

its pretty messed up. they should have a specific day picked that results will be released on. It can even be a day 10 weeks from the test date if need be regardless if they finish early grading or not , but a specific date that everyone will get their results so everyone can prepare to know on that date. This is sick what they do to people with this ominous guessing...


----------



## SoVA Eng




----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm 4/4 too. They've certainly underperformed expectations lately. But that super bowl victory came at just the right time for me. I'd like to point out that they won the super bowl right after I started doing the maps here. Coincidence? The Phillies and Eagles won it all after a tiny Billy Penn statue was placed atop the new tallest buildings in the city (Comcast Center 2008, and Comcast Technology Center 2018). Coincidence?


so what you're saying is when you do a new sort of statistical analyst for this page and when we get a new tallest buildings we'll be world champs again?!?! If I had to pick one team to do it next I'd like it to be the flyers... I have far too many 2nd rate happy feet fans that are friends who like to remind me of 1975...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl said:


> you have a super bowl in the past five years, please remember this!!!


I will NEVER forget that. 


Tmanwatery said:


> man that was the happiest time of my life.... it all went downhill from there and hate that Dougie P was pushed out


It wasn't the happiest I've ever been, but it was top four. I certainly went back to work that next morning with a certain swagger.




I certainly didn't agree with the decision to push out Doug. I feel sorry for him, but I also feel good for him that he no longer has to deal with that mess of a front office.


----------



## SoVA Eng

RBHeadge PE said:


> I looked back in the previous WttS. What happened in the past is it would change from <Month, Year> to <Month, Day Year> the morning of the release. Then it would change back <Month, Year> after the results were posted on that persons dashboard.
> 
> Things are obviously going a bit different this time around.


Apparently they are reading through the WTTS and saw that we caught on


----------



## SoVA Eng

And then they said......


----------



## RBHeadge PE

whatwhat said:


> Is it just me or today just doesn't feel like the day results will be out?





SoVA Eng said:


> I feel the same


Maybe its selective memory, but there is always an eerie calm the morning the results drop. 
I'm not saying it's going to happen today, just that it's really calm right now.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SoVA Eng said:


> Apparently they are reading through the WTTS and saw that we caught on


I know for a fact they monitor this thread.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

SoVA Eng said:


> Apparently they are reading through the WTTS and saw that we caught on


I think they're like this is the second to last time we have P&P PE exams, lets have some fun and screw with people with the tells we know we have...


----------



## MillerTD

wooosa...wooosa.... calming myself.......


----------



## SoVA Eng

Tmanwatery said:


> I think they're like this is the second to last time we have P&P PE exams, lets have some fun and screw with people with the tells we know we have...


100%


----------



## SoVA Eng

it's really calm this morning. Even on reddit.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

SoVA Eng said:


> 100%


and I can respect that! If I were them I'd do it every time and just watch WTTS while I do them.


----------



## MillerTD

even if it changed from Pending to imminent would help


----------



## Kashybobashy

RBHeadge PE said:


> I know for a fact they monitor this thread.


how do you know?


----------



## SoVA Eng

Kashybobashy said:


> how do you know?


because @RBHeadge PE is all knowing


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

SoVA Eng said:


> because @RBHeadge PE is all knowing


Never put @RBHeadge PE knowledge of the process or NCEES into question... This results in automatic red boxes


----------



## SoVA Eng

I should seriously consider getting some work done today


----------



## djl PE

SoVA Eng said:


> I should seriously consider getting some work done today


I considered it... Didn't like it


----------



## steel

Kashybobashy said:


> its pretty messed up. they should have a specific day picked that results will be released on. It can even be a day 10 weeks from the test date if need be regardless if they finish early grading or not , but a specific date that everyone will get their results so everyone can prepare to know on that date. This is sick what they do to people with this ominous guessing...


They do. They literally say 8-10 weeks. So what they do is make you believe that results won't be out from an April 23, 2021 test until June 18. 
Is it insane that they give you an arbitrary 2-week window and then release them (historically) several weeks before that window? Yes, yes it is insane.


----------



## SoVA Eng

structurenole2015 said:


> They do. They literally say 8-10 weeks. So what they do is make you believe that results won't be out from an April 23, 2021 test until June 18.
> Is it insane that they give you an arbitrary 2-week window and then release them (historically) several weeks before that window? Yes, yes it is insane.


They say 8-10 weeks and then post this on their page


----------



## SoVA Eng

djl said:


> I considered it... Didn't like it


samesies. but I have stuff due today so I kinda should.


----------



## MillerTD

it is all part of the overall plan....THIS is our Kobiashi Maru .....


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

we just have to convince the NCEES staff member who follows this page that we've given up all hope and that they have no control over our lives and they shall release the almighty email!


----------



## Wish

SoVA Eng said:


> They say 8-10 weeks and then post this on their page


They had a good streak going on for a while if its not posted by today. RIP to that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> so what you're saying is when you do a new sort of statistical analyst for this page and when we get a new tallest buildings we'll be world champs again?!?! If I had to pick one team to do it next I'd like it to be the flyers...


I'm a man of science. I believe in reproducible results and facts. Professionally I don't rely on my guy and only stick to the facts.
Of course there is no correlation between new skyscraper builds and championship wins. The Curse of Billy Penn is obviously a fan created scapegoat.
OTOH, I want to test this hypothesis and would like to see more successively taller towers to be built in the city.
#flyeaglesfly #ringthebell #trusttheprocess #gritty

I think the Sixers might be the next to win it all. But I'm not willing to put any money on it.



Tmanwatery said:


> I have far too many 2nd rate happy feet fans that are friends who like to remind me of 1975...


This was the moment I fell in love with Gritty


Spoiler: Large Picture


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Wish said:


> They had a good streak going on for a while if its not posted by today. RIP to that.


they probably ordered their exam results through wish instead of amazon and this is what has happened... delayed results


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm a man of science. I believe in reproducible results and facts. Professionally I don't rely on my guy and only stick to the facts.
> Of course there is no correlation between new skyscraper builds and championship wins. The Curse of Billy Penn is obviously a fan created scapegoat.
> OTOH, I want to test this hypothesis and would like to see more successively taller towers to be built in the city.
> #flyeaglesfly #ringthebell #trusttheprocess #gritty
> 
> I think the Sixers might be the next to win it all. But I'm not willing to put any money on it.
> 
> 
> This was the moment I fell in love with Gritty
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Large Picture


I fell in love with gritty a day after signing to euthanize him when Penguins fans started talking shit on Gritty. Then the typical Philly mentality came, "you screw with one of us you screw with all of us. Only we can make fun of Gritty" and from that day on Gritty was the hero in Philly we needed and accepted


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Since the hockey playoffs started I'm a hockey widow.... and my husband's favorite team isn't even in the playoffs. TAKE PITY ON ME NCEES


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Kashybobashy said:


> how do you know?





SoVA Eng said:


> because @RBHeadge PE is all knowing






Tmanwatery said:


> Never put @RBHeadge PE knowledge of the process or NCEES into question... This results in automatic red boxes









SoVA Eng said:


> I should seriously consider getting some work done today


So should I. I'm waiting for inputs to come in before I can get this next task done. I've got a feeling I'm going to be really busy between 930-1030 today with RL work.



SoVA Eng said:


> They say 8-10 weeks and then post this on their page


one hand doesn't know what the other is doing.


MillerTD said:


> it is all part of the overall plan....THIS is our Kobiashi Maru .....


A little OT, but I had a job interview a few years ago that was a Kobiashi Maru test. I was even told a few weeks prior that they were going to put me through it. I didn't recognize it when it happened either. I spent the last few hours of the interview thinking I had completely hosed it up. Fun times.


----------



## MillerTD

RBHeadge PE said:


> View attachment 22416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So should I. I'm waiting for inputs to come in before I can get this next task done. I've got a feeling I'm going to be really busy between 930-1030 today with RL work.
> 
> 
> one hand doesn't know what the other is doing.
> 
> A little OT, but I had a job interview a few years ago that was a Kobiashi Maru test. I was even told a few weeks prior that they were going to put me through it. I didn't recognize it when it happened either. I spent the last few hours of the interview thinking I had completely hosed it up. Fun times.


I've had job interviews that felt like I was in the Kobiashi Maru....."NO WIN"....later hindsight was that I was better off, but at the time you really doubt yourself


----------



## SoVA Eng

It's not going to be today guys......





















***shhhh don't say anything to NCEES. If we all leave the forum, maybe they'll be nice and post results.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

So does anyone have fun plans for the long weekend?


----------



## djl PE

MeowMeow said:


> So does anyone have fun plans for the long weekend?


Crisis


----------



## SoVA Eng

MeowMeow said:


> So does anyone have fun plans for the long weekend?


I have a few custom orders for some sugar cookies and hopefully taking the kids to Busch Gardens


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SoVA Eng said:


> I have a few custom orders for some sugar cookies and hopefully taking the kids to Busch Gardens


Wow I love sugar cookies - they are my favorite!!! And I went to Busch Gardens once when I was a kid and there was a roller coaster I LOVED I think it was the Montu. Sounds like a great weekend!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SoVA Eng said:


> I have a few custom orders for some sugar cookies


Also so what are some of the weirdest/funniest custom sugar cookies you've made? Are we talking like shapes with royal icing and designs and everything? And if so, do you have tips to keep my royal icing from looking splotchy when it dries? Haha!


----------



## SoVA Eng

MeowMeow said:


> Wow I love sugar cookies - they are my favorite!!! And I went to Busch Gardens once when I was a kid and there was a roller coaster I LOVED I think it was the Montu. Sounds like a great weekend!


is that one in Florida? I've never heard of that one. We're about 45 minutes from the one in Williamsburg and my youngest (5) LOVES roller coasters. Last time we went on a roller coaster was 2 years ago and he cried because he had to get off haha


----------



## SoVA Eng

MeowMeow said:


> Also so what are some of the weirdest/funniest custom sugar cookies you've made? Are we talking like shapes with royal icing and designs and everything? And if so, do you have tips to keep my royal icing from looking splotchy when it dries? Haha!


I don't think I've had any weird/funny ones yet. Only been doing it for about a year. But I just did a chickfila birthday set and the french fries looked pretty real! haha If you want to send me a message I can talk to you about the icing!


----------



## MillerTD

Memorial Day weekend in Indiana? we have cemetery visits, cookouts, parades, and The Indianapolis 500 (and typically the Monaco Grand Prix but they ran that last week)....


----------



## Liz06

SoVA Eng said:


> I should seriously consider getting some work done today


Me too!
But right now getting my second dosis of my vaccine


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow said:


> So does anyone have fun plans for the long weekend?


More studying. Might grill a burger or hot dog Monday, but then...more studying.

Edit: Oops you said, "fun?" Ummm...no lol.


----------



## jim_walrus

f


----------



## al1bye911

adding more ventilation to the chicken coop. Taking the boys to Great Escape theme park & Johnny Rockets for lunch on Monday.


----------



## 5 to 9

MeowMeow said:


> So does anyone have fun plans for the long weekend?


I'm out of town for the weekend with my girlfriend, woo hoo! I still have to work mobiley today, but at least we're out of town!


----------



## 5 to 9

jim_walrus said:


> f


F's in the chat


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

It's a tough holiday...lost a lot of friends...It isn't really a happy holiday for me.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> It's a tough holiday...lost a lot of friends...It isn't really a happy holiday for me.


Hugs!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> It's a tough holiday...lost a lot of friends...It isn't really a happy holiday for me.


I'm so sorry to hear that  I hope you are able to surround yourself with people you love and take care of yourself this weekend!


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

MeowMeow said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that  I hope you are able to surround yourself with people you love and take care of yourself this weekend!


Thank you....don't get me wrong I still enjoy family and the three days off work...


----------



## 5 to 9

DuranDuran said:


> More studying. Might grill a burger or hot dog Monday, but then...more studying.
> 
> Edit: Oops you said, "fun?" Ummm...no lol.


Grilling burgers and hot dogs?


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Another day of waking up at 5AM with no alarm clock just to see if East Coast folks got results. Nope. Seriously lost hope for today. Sucks! 

Hope you all have a wonderful 3 day weekend. I'm leaving this afternoon to go visit my family in California. Will be enjoying the cooler climate for about 10 days.


----------



## MillerTD

HeidiofAZ said:


> Another day of waking up at 5AM with no alarm clock just to see if East Coast folks got results. Nope. Seriously lost hope for today. Sucks!
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful 3 day weekend. I'm leaving this afternoon to go visit my family in California. Will be enjoying the cooler climate for about 10 days.


50F and raining here in Indiana..... but we're in a current drought so rain is welcome....


----------



## djl PE

MillerTD said:


> 50F and raining here in Indiana..... but we're in a current drought so rain is welcome....


Pretty hot lately in Alabama but not terrible for this time of year. It's been gorgeous the last few weeks as far as sunshine though!!


----------



## Vel_Kumar

So everyone knew that the results are not gonna out today? Or secretly checking NCEES but not whining about it here?


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

MillerTD said:


> 50F and raining here in Indiana..... but we're in a current drought so rain is welcome....


Our rain comes in August with the monsoons and if no rain then we get haboobs (look it up, it's crazy!). 50F and rainy sounds like wonderful sleeping weather 



djl said:


> Pretty hot lately in Alabama but not terrible for this time of year. It's been gorgeous the last few weeks as far as sunshine though!!


somewhere between 95-101F here in AZ! lol


----------



## djl PE

Vel_Kumar said:


> So everyone knew that the results are not gonna out today? Or secretly checking NCEES but not whining about it here?


I was not optimistic going into today. For instance, I actually got decent sleep last night.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Vel_Kumar said:


> So everyone knew that the results are not gonna out today? Or secretly checking NCEES but not whining about it here?


I just stopped caring cause I've been mentally and emotionally ready for 2 weeks and I'm exhausted from it a


----------



## MeowMeow PE

djl said:


> I was not optimistic going into today. For instance, I actually got decent sleep last night.





Tmanwatery said:


> I just stopped caring cause I've been mentally and emotionally ready for 2 weeks and I'm exhausted from it a


SAME... I've resigned myself to think it'll be next week at the earliest and I'll probably be working at the office when results come out and I'll just have to hold in my tears as best I can! It'll be ok!


----------



## Vel_Kumar

djl said:


> I was not optimistic going into today. For instance, I actually got decent sleep last night.


Ya. Me too slept very well last night. Somehow I feel very calm and not expecting results today. Last week Thursday and this week Tuesday and Thursday I checked EB and NCEES at least once in every min.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I wouldn't write off it happening today until 13:30. But uhhh... I'm not personally optimistic


----------



## realms17

Happy long weekend guys! Resume tuesday next week


----------



## 305dalage




----------



## enginear19

I'm about as optimistic about today as this guy is...


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

RBHeadge PE said:


> I wouldn't write off it happening today until 13:30. But uhhh... I'm not personally optimistic


I'm not optimistic about today. Either way my state is not a day 1 release, but my sister's is...I was hoping for her it would get released today.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

enginear19 said:


> I'm about as optimistic about today as this guy is...



man i miss 10.... haven't watched since 2nd season of 12


----------



## Fisherman504

305dalage said:


> View attachment 22429


Ouch.


----------



## Liz06

HeidiofAZ said:


> Our rain comes in August with the monsoons and if no rain then we get haboobs (look it up, it's crazy!). 50F and rainy sounds like wonderful sleeping weather
> 
> 
> somewhere between 95-101F here in AZ! lol


62 F in NY and clear sunny . It's beautiful out today but the weather man is saying that will rain tonight and the whole weekend


----------



## SoVA Eng

Liz06 said:


> 62 F in NY and clear sunny . It's beautiful out today but the weather is saying that will rain tonight and the whole weekend


High of 90 here with a chance for storms in the afternoon.


----------



## DLD PE

5 to 9 said:


> Grilling burgers and hot dogs?
> 
> View attachment 22425


I'm definitely a burger and hot dog guy when it comes to grilling on Memorial Day!


----------



## Liz06

SoVA Eng said:


> High of 90 here with a chance for storms in the afternoon.


where?


----------



## SoVA Eng

Liz06 said:


> where?


I'm in the VA beach area


----------



## al1bye911

If nothing happens by noon, its not happening cuz you know half the NCEES office took today off and about a 1/4 will call it quits at noon. Only the bottom feeders will half to stick out the full day.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Liz06 said:


> 62 F in NY and clear sunny . It's beautiful out today but the weather man is saying that will rain tonight and the whole weekend


The rain is reflecting how we feel about this week.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

I just made a student loan payment and got a confirmation email from Nelnet and my heart skipped a beat.


----------



## Liz06

SoVA Eng said:


> I'm in the VA beach area


NICE!


----------



## MillerTD

enginear19 said:


> I'm about as optimistic about today as this guy is...



that was me a few minutes ago trying to stress-relieve by walking around the neighborhood (my poor substitute for smoking when I'm stressed).... except the wind is gusting 45mph the last hour..... and I'm not married to Tom Baker's daughter


----------



## leggo PE

Slow morning, indeed!

For those wondering, decent progress was made in the spam thread between yesterday and today, but there’s more work to be done! Think of it this way, spamming is more fun than refreshing F5 as fast as you can!









April 2021 15k Spam Thread


Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...




engineerboards.com


----------



## txjennah PE

High of 68 today and 60 tomorrow? It's almost June? I'm so confused? WHAT ARE YOU, MIDWEST.

At least I'll be back in Texas for a bit next month, ready to melttttttttttttttttttttttttttt bring me all the heat.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Which state is historically the FIRST to get results?


----------



## txjennah PE

SoVA Eng said:


> I'm in the VA beach area


Ah! Spent most of my elementary school years in VA Beach! Newtown Road Elementary and Thoroughghood. Would love to go back as an adult, haven't been back since I left in '94.


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018




----------



## SoVA Eng

txjennah PE said:


> Ah! Spent most of my elementary school years in VA Beach! Newtown Road Elementary and Thoroughghood. Would love to go back as an adult, haven't been back since I left in '94.


I went to Luxford off of Haygood Rd. then we moved to Chesapeake. Grew up going to Great Bridge, now raising my kids in the Hickory area.


----------



## txjennah PE

SoVA Eng said:


> I went to Luxford off of Haygood Rd. then we moved to Chesapeake. Grew up going to Great Bridge, now raising my kids in the Hickory area.


Aw my brother was born in Chesapeake. That's awesome. I'd really love to visit now as an adult. Lots of good memories from elementary school.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

I am beginning to think there must have been something screwy with the exams. Like maybe there was a question that way too many people got wrong and they had to investigate it further which is causing the delay. I don't get why it would take longer than usual otherwise. 

I asked a bunch of questions to a friend that took the exam in January and she said the exam was pretty straight forward. None of the crazy crap we had on the afternoon portion of the Structural depth in October. 

So maybe, just maybe there is some issue with the scores that they are trying to resolve? ugh I don't know. Trying to make sense of all this in my head probably doesn't do me any good. I won't be able to relax this weekend.


----------



## enginear19

HeidiofAZ said:


> I am beginning to think there must have been something screwy with the exams. Like maybe there was a question that way too many people got wrong and they had to investigate it further which is causing the delay. I don't get why it would take longer than usual otherwise.
> 
> I asked a bunch of questions to a friend that took the exam in January and she said the exam was pretty straight forward. None of the crazy crap we had on the afternoon portion of the Structural depth in October.
> 
> So maybe, just maybe there is some issue with the scores that they are trying to resolve? ugh I don't know. Trying to make sense of all this in my head probably doesn't do me any good. I won't be able to relax this weekend.


I wondered the same thing... Like, did the first set of results yield a 22% pass rate or something crazy that they had to revisit??? WHYYYYY is it taking this long


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

SoVA Eng said:


> I went to Luxford off of Haygood Rd. then we moved to Chesapeake. Grew up going to Great Bridge, now raising my kids in the Hickory area.


My boss lives in Chesapeake, I wonder if you know her.......


----------



## 5 to 9

txjennah PE said:


> High of 68 today and 60 tomorrow? It's almost June? I'm so confused? WHAT ARE YOU, MIDWEST.
> 
> At least I'll be back in Texas for a bit next month, ready to melttttttttttttttttttttttttttt bring me all the heat.


I feel you! After that ridiculous ice storm in February, I never want to experience Winter ever again


----------



## al1bye911

You people and you 70+deg. weather... and here I am sitting in a longsleeve thermal, hoodie and freezing my ass off cuz it's currently 51F outside.


----------



## txjennah PE

5 to 9 said:


> I feel you! After that ridiculous ice storm in February, I never want to experience Winter ever again


Ah I couldn't believe what you all went through! Nuts. People make fun of Texans for winter, but they have no idea just how freaking hot it is for most of the year. Like, yeah, after 3-4 months of 100 degree weather, 60 degrees will feel cold to you too.


----------



## 5 to 9

txjennah PE said:


> Ah I couldn't believe what you all went through! Nuts. People make fun of Texans for winter, but they have no idea just how freaking hot it is for most of the year. Like, yeah, after 3-4 months of 100 degree weather, 60 degrees will feel cold to you too.


It wasn't just that we had record low temperatures, it was also the fact that most of the state didn't have power during those record lows! So no way to heat your home during the worst of it :0

But yeah, you get used to those triple digit heat days. Everyone complains, but I'm just like, "Sweet! Perfect weather to jump in a pool!"


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

al1bye911 said:


> You people and you 70+deg. weather... and here I am sitting in a longsleeve thermal, hoodie and freezing my ass off cuz it's currently 51F outside.View attachment 22435
> View attachment 22436
> View attachment 22437
> 
> 
> View attachment 22438


If you have a yearly "pollening" and haven't reached it yet. I'm so sorry and scared for you...


----------



## 5 to 9

al1bye911 said:


> You people and you 70+deg. weather... and here I am sitting in a longsleeve thermal, hoodie and freezing my ass off cuz it's currently 51F outside.View attachment 22435
> View attachment 22436
> View attachment 22437
> 
> 
> View attachment 22438


New York sure does love them some Game of Thrones weather! All us sweet Summer children feel bad for your False Spring


----------



## MillerTD

everyone log out of your NCEES! give them the cold shoulder...that'll teach 'em (well probably not but it is the best militant behaviour I can muster or condone currently)


----------



## Liz06

Who votes for Tuesday??


----------



## 5 to 9

Liz06 said:


> Who votes for Tuesday??


That works for me!


----------



## enginear19

So did we ever figure out why Oct '19 took so long to release? Maybe I missed it.

It could be that this year's release is a similar situation. I imagine this thread will break out into a revolt if results aren't released on Tuesday of next week...


----------



## SoVA Eng

Liz06 said:


> Who votes for Tuesday??


Nothing like coming back from a long weekend to do absolutely nothing for another day. So, sure, why not


----------



## 5 to 9




----------



## Deep_Freeze26

enginear19 said:


> So did we ever figure out why Oct '19 took so long to release? Maybe I missed it.
> 
> It could be that this year's release is a similar situation. I imagine this thread will break out into a revolt if results aren't released on Tuesday of next week...


Maybe it's all the SE exams. They want to release them together again, because the State Boards liked it that way.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

enginear19 said:


> So did we ever figure out why Oct '19 took so long to release? Maybe I missed it.
> 
> It could be that this year's release is a similar situation. I imagine this thread will break out into a revolt if results aren't released on Tuesday of next week...


One of the Oct 19 exams (Control Systems) was new and needed a cut score meeting. The once-a-year-exams cut score meetings were always scheduled late in the cycle and it delays the release for everyone. 

There aren't any "new" exams this session so there isn't a need for a cut score meeting.

It's not clear to me that the results are delayed, at least not yet. We're not even 36hours into the "normal" window for an April release. It would be "normal" for the results to come next week. I know the wait sucks, but this is no time to panic.


----------



## txjennah PE

5 to 9 said:


> It wasn't just that we had record low temperatures, it was also the fact that most of the state didn't have power during those record lows! So no way to heat your home during the worst of it :0
> 
> But yeah, you get used to those triple digit heat days. Everyone complains, but I'm just like, "Sweet! Perfect weather to jump in a pool!"


Yeah my parents and in-laws got pretty lucky in terms of having power, but some friends of mine had to check into a hotel because they didn't have power or water. Madness.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> Maybe it's all the SE exams. They want to release them together again, because the State Boards liked it that way.


Nope, FE, FS, PE, PS, and SE have always arrived at different times.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

RBHeadge PE said:


> One of the Oct 19 exams (Control Systems) was new and needed a cut score meeting. The once-a-year-exams cut score meetings were always scheduled late in the cycle and it delays the release for everyone.
> 
> There aren't any "new" exams this session so there isn't a need for a cut score meeting.
> 
> It's not clear to me that the results are delayed, at least not yet. We're not even 36hours into the "normal" window for an April release. It would be "normal" for the results to come next week. I know the wait sucks, but this is no time to panic.


Do you know if there was a higher volume of one particular discipline or depth than anticipated? I could see that slowing things down a bit, though I agree the release is not "delayed" as it stands.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> Do you know if there was a higher volume of one particular discipline or depth than anticipated? I could see that slowing things down a bit, though I agree the release is not "delayed" as it stands.


I don't have information on number of attendees or the discipline breakdown. Like everyone else: I only see that information when its published on the pass rate table or some other public report. 

I'm skeptical that a higher than normal load in a given CE exam would cause a delay. Each CE exam routinely gets on the order of 1000+ takers. Nor would I expect a lower than normal load in a given CE exam to cause a delay either.


----------



## JayUn PE

I'm hoping those F5 machine gun key pressing folks get results today and be like Anakin.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I know the wait sucks, but this is no time to panic.


----------



## Desertratwithcats

It's past noon, let's be real.... NCEES folks have probably already taken off for the long weekend. Tuesday here we come....

I was REALLY hoping for this week. We have more folks coming back to the office next week and I'd have loved to find out my results with less people around!


----------



## Vel_Kumar

RBHeadge PE said:


> One of the Oct 19 exams (Control Systems) was new and needed a cut score meeting. The once-a-year-exams cut score meetings were always scheduled late in the cycle and it delays the release for everyone.
> 
> There aren't any "new" exams this session so there isn't a need for a cut score meeting.
> 
> It's not clear to me that the results are delayed, at least not yet. We're not even 36hours into the "normal" window for an April release. It would be "normal" for the results to come next week. I know the wait sucks, but this is no time to panic.


I think the last January quick turn around, and last weeks date change leads to all the curiosity. But they must have released it today to keep the 3 days to celebrate or to cry it out, also must have avoided to set a new record to release in June. Just saying...


----------



## leggo PE

I’m too lazy to go and check, but weren’t the exams around a week later this year, in April, as opposed to some prior years? Aren’t we only on day 30-something since the Friday of the exams?


----------



## leggo PE

I think we’re totally within the normal frame of results not being released yet. Sorry to dump that on you all!


----------



## Fisherman504

but we can put rovers on Mars now and can't get results back until 8 weeks later............................


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

leggo PE said:


> I think we’re totally within the normal frame of results not being released yet. Sorry to dump that on you all!


I think the real eyebrow raise would be if there is no release by June 7th.


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

leggo PE said:


> I think we’re totally within the normal frame of results not being released yet. Sorry to dump that on you all!





leggo PE said:


> I’m too lazy to go and check, but weren’t the exams around a week later this year, in April, as opposed to some prior years? Aren’t we only on day 30-something since the Friday of the exams?


Day 35 I think...not that I'm counting


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> Day 35 I think...not that I'm counting


Back in 2012 it was like 48 days. Not like was counting or anything back then.


----------



## MillerTD

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> Day 35 I think...not that I'm counting


today is 5 weeks after the test...not that I'm counting either (I use Google for that)


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> Back in 2012 it was like 48 days. Not like was counting or anything back then.


I would hope processes, delivery, and technology would of advanced since then.


----------



## steel

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> I think the real eyebrow raise would be if there is no release by June 7th.


They say 8-10 weeks. That means June 18 - July 2. 
Historically, it's been 5-7 weeks. So *today* only STARTS the window. If we don't see anything by next Friday, then I would say something must be funky. Nothing by June 11 means something is definitely funky. 
Nothing by the end of June and we can assume we all failed or we all passed, lol.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Tmanwatery said:


> I would hope processes, delivery, and technology would of advanced since then.


Everything moved slower in the 3G days. Netflix mailed you DVDs, you had to look at people instead of your phone on a bus, and WTH is Tik-Tok?


----------



## MillerTD

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> Everything moved slower in the 3G days. Netflix mailed you DVDs, you had to look at people instead of your phone on a bus, and WTH is Tik-Tok?


I've been an EIT for 30 years.....one more day won't kill me (despite feelings to the contrary).... God I feel old saying it like THAT!!!...... whole branches of engineering have been born while I've been an EIT....


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

structurenole2015 said:


> They say 8-10 weeks. That means June 18 - July 2.
> Historically, it's been 5-7 weeks. So *today* only STARTS the window. If we don't see anything by next Friday, then I would say something must be funky. Nothing by June 11 means something is definitely funky.
> Nothing by the end of June and we can assume we all failed or we all passed, lol.


Still curious how they did 2017 from April 23rd to May 25th with more takers and different variants and a holiday in between


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> Everything moved slower in the 3G days. Netflix mailed you DVDs, you had to look at people instead of your phone on a bus, and WTH is Tik-Tok?


Ahhh back when warp tour was still a thing, Facebook was in its infancy, if you had a smart phone you were rich, and people would actually talk to one another when in the same room as someone rather than text them. Good times a much simpler time when I was still in the dependency and finicial burden of my parents.


----------



## eltayeb707

Okay folks it's not out yet!








Have a wonderful long weekend. Good luck next week!


----------



## kanyeperrier

Do all states get the results the same day just different times, or are there day gaps between states? If so, How many days after the first state does CA get their results?


----------



## Liz06

Maybe next Tuesday. Leaving soon as well. Enjoy the present!
Have a great Memorial Day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> I would hope processes, delivery, and technology would of advanced since then.


Processes? yes.
technology? yes.
delivery? no. the mail is slower now.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

RBHeadge PE said:


> Processes? yes.
> technology? yes.
> delivery? no. the mail is slower now.



PCS used to mail out results for a lot of folks(me included for the FE). I couldn't even grasp the concept with our current mail system.


----------



## 5 to 9

RBHeadge PE said:


> Processes? yes.
> technology? yes.
> delivery? no. the mail is slower now.


Mail is DEFINITELY slower these days. Even Amazon Prime delivery is no longer 2 days like it used to be :0


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Processes? yes.
> technology? yes.
> delivery? no. the mail is slower now.


I haven't mailed anything in a while but don't they overnight the exams orrrrr do our fees not cover that?


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

Maybe the e-mails / updates are set on auto release...last ditch feeling hopeful... and will go out just at closing


----------



## enginear19

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> Maybe the e-mails / updates are set on auto release...last ditch feeling hopeful... and will go out just at closing


One can only dream


----------



## SoVA Eng

I'll be back Tuesday!


----------



## leggo PE

SoVA Eng said:


> I'll be back Tuesday!


See you later, spammer!


----------



## SoVA Eng

leggo PE said:


> See you later, spammer!


i did pretty good today until I realized I needed to get my stuff done haha


----------



## Done wit EIT

It's happening!!!




















You're all getting excited over nothing...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

kanyeperrier said:


> Do all states get the results the same day just different times, or are there day gaps between states? If so, How many days after the first state does CA get their results?


Most states release on the first day. Some states (maybe 10 or so) are slower. So some people won't get results for 2 or 3 days after everyone else.

The way it works. NCEES send the results to all the state board at the same time. Then the state boards tell NCEES when they can release to the test takers.

Most states approved release on that same day, but some states take longer because they have internal procedures to go through first (e.g. meetings, reviews, etc)


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Done wit EIT said:


> It's happening!!!
> 
> View attachment 22464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're all getting excited over nothing...


Making a new account just to troll?


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Well the good news today is that it was pay day  I'm headed to SoCal to visit friends and family. It's going to be hard to resist retail therapy and binging on King Taco.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Done wit EIT said:


> It's happening!!!
> 
> View attachment 22464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're all getting excited over nothing...


@SoVA Eng ?


----------



## SoVA Eng

RBHeadge PE said:


> @SoVA Eng ?


no results


----------



## SoVA Eng

RBHeadge PE said:


> @SoVA Eng ?


----------



## txjennah PE

That is not the worst photoshop I've seen.


----------



## al1bye911

kanyeperrier said:


> Do all states get the results the same day just different times, or are there day gaps between states? If so, How many days after the first state does CA get their results?


*State Release Notes - April 2021*

* *You might find this thread useful...


----------



## SoVA Eng

txjennah PE said:


> That is not the worst photoshop I've seen.


i think my photoshop is better


----------



## Done wit EIT

txjennah PE said:


> That is not the worst photoshop I've seen.


Why thank you. But it was actually done with MS Paint.


----------



## SoVA Eng

Done wit EIT said:


> Why thank you. But it was actually done with MS Paint.


----------



## txjennah PE

Done wit EIT said:


> Why thank you. But it was actually done with MS Paint.


----------



## Fisherman504

Done wit EIT said:


> It's happening!!!
> 
> View attachment 22464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're all getting excited over nothing...


Okay trolling truce is up. Time to troll.


----------



## SoVA Eng

Fisherman504 said:


> Okay trolling truce is up. Time to troll.


at least troll in the spam thread so we can get more spam. geez


----------



## enginear19

I bet the person with the "release results" button has peaced out for the weekend...

See y'all on Tuesday!


----------



## MillerTD

if he/she responsible for the update were really cruel..... they'd set the exam pass rates to update later tonight and NOT update our status until next week......


----------



## kanyeperrier

It really eats me up that someone is sitting there...
knowing if I passed or not...
and has the results sitting there...
alone...

LET ME CRY TEARS OF JOY OR TEARS OF ANGER ALREADY


----------



## 5 to 9

Have a great and safe Memorial Day weekend everyone! 
Don't stress about the exams, let's just enjoy this time of (ignorant?) bliss!


----------



## engineerwillis




----------



## djl PE

engineerwillis said:


> View attachment 22486


congratulations


----------



## Engineerbabu

The history has been made by not publishing the PE results in the month of May. Good job NCEEEEEEEEEES! 
PE can get the results sometime next week but SE results can sometimes take two more weeks, does anyone know how to spend 15 days in 24 hours?????


----------



## Hamilton

Looks like there could still be a chance of results getting posted on Monday? May be worth checking out.








Unbelievable Breaking News


You will never believe this unbelievable breaking news.



www.thisworldthesedays.com


----------



## mobius160

Dear NCEES if you read this,

Today I actively sought out the song Break Stuff by Limp Bizkit. This is your fault and you should be ashamed.


----------



## mobius160

Engineerbabu said:


> The history has been made by not publishing the PE results in the month of May. Good job NCEEEEEEEEEES!
> PE can get the results sometime next week but SE results can sometimes take two more weeks, does anyone know how to spend 15 days in 24 hours?????


I've heard there are drugs that can help with that.

Or a medically induced coma


----------



## Train Engineer

engineerwillis said:


> View attachment 22486


your first post on here are "results" from friday at 4:13pm? i call BS


----------



## Train Engineer

HOW IS NO ONE AWAKE 6:48 AM EST TIME ON THE TUESDAY AFTER THE HOLIDAY?!??!? 
LETSSSSS GOOOO


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

and were back to the forums for another week of "How will NCEES torment us now?


----------



## MillerTD

Tmanwatery said:


> and were back to the forums for another week of "How will NCEES torment us now?


we know "how".....just not "how long"....


----------



## SoVA Eng

Train Engineer said:


> HOW IS NO ONE AWAKE 6:48 AM EST TIME ON THE TUESDAY AFTER THE HOLIDAY?!??!?
> LETSSSSS GOOOO


people are up...but since results won't be released before 8 AM EST, no point on being here before 7 AM unless it's to spam LOL


----------



## SoVA Eng

I really need to filter these NCSEA emails lol


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Train Engineer said:


> HOW IS NO ONE AWAKE 6:48 AM EST TIME ON THE TUESDAY AFTER THE HOLIDAY?!??!?
> LETSSSSS GOOOO


I woke up at 4:30am here in AZ lol


----------



## Liz06

HeidiofAZ said:


> I woke up at 4:30am here in AZ lol


That's super early!!!!!!


----------



## AK2021

leggo PE said:


> Not I, did you?



Yes I did. It was my second attempt. I was infinitely more prepared this time than the October attempt. However, I still spend time wondering and going through problems like everyone. Some of the questions seemed wildly out of left field, and I wanted to see if anyone else who took the exam felt similar.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Goooooooddddddddddddd mooorrrrrnnnning campers! How are we doing this bright sun-shiny day?!


----------



## SoVA Eng

RBHeadge PE said:


> Goooooooddddddddddddd mooorrrrrnnnning campers! How are we doing this bright sun-shiny day?!


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Goooooooddddddddddddd mooorrrrrnnnning campers! How are we doing this bright sun-shiny day?!


Pretty good, I had a good weekend! Getting our house ready for baby #1. Not feeling results today but you better believe I'm still monitoring!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Goooooooddddddddddddd mooorrrrrnnnning campers! How are we doing this bright sun-shiny day?!


good with a slight hangover, HBU?


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Liz06 said:


> That's super early!!!!!!


Must be nerves  so now I'm at the gym! Lol "sweat it out"


----------



## JayUn PE

Could it be today???



But then again:


----------



## kimberlite PE

SoVA Eng said:


> people are up...but since results won't be released before 8 AM EST, no point on being here before 7 AM unless it's to spam LOL


I would say at least 9:30 EST, cause if I get an NCEES email before I even roll out of bed at 6:51 mountain time I'm gonna be a real unhappy camper today


----------



## MillerTD

well it started really, really well..... got a raise and a bonus (my boss likes me apparently)..... and it is my youngest's 21st birthday so let's keep it going!!!!


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

MillerTD said:


> well it started really, really well..... got a raise and a bonus (my boss likes me apparently)..... and it is my youngest's 21st birthday so let's keep it going!!!!


Congrats!! I hope you get some more good news today!


----------



## enginear19

WHEW it's quiet on here this morning... calm before the storm?


----------



## mobius160

enginear19 said:


> WHEW it's quiet on here this morning... calm before the storm?


I think last week broke some spirits


----------



## Rodman

mobius160 said:


> I think last week broke some spirits


100% I'm house hunting with my SO and the stress of the exam coupled with the stress of house hunting has whittled me down to a husk of my former self


----------



## MillerTD




----------



## RBHeadge PE

enginear19 said:


> WHEW it's quiet on here this morning... calm before the storm?


I was thinking the same thing? Anyone see anything different on the dashboard?


----------



## SoVA Eng




----------



## SoVA Eng

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was thinking the same thing? Anyone see anything different on the dashboard?


negative.


----------



## Kashybobashy

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was thinking the same thing? Anyone see anything different on the dashboard?


No I havent seen anything change


----------



## enginear19

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was thinking the same thing? Anyone see anything different on the dashboard?


No changes over here... Pass rates haven't changed either


----------



## mobius160

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was thinking the same thing? Anyone see anything different on the dashboard?


Anyone got a picture of the exam tab and not the regular dashboard?


----------



## SoVA Eng

> Anyone got a picture of the exam tab and not the regular dashboard?


No, but mine looks the same as it did last week


----------



## al1bye911

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was thinking the same thing? Anyone see anything different on the dashboard?




nothing that I can see... but I haven't been looking everyday like some of y'all


----------



## mobius160

al1bye911 said:


> View attachment 22494
> 
> nothing that I can see... but I haven't been looking everyday like some of y'all


Meant the exam tab on the left


----------



## MeowMeow PE

NCEES is watching the spam thread and there is not near enough spam for them to release the results today


----------



## 5 to 9

RBHeadge PE said:


> Goooooooddddddddddddd mooorrrrrnnnning campers! How are we doing this bright sun-shiny day?!


Pretty tired.

Had a wonderful 3-day weekend with the gf. Hiked a mountain, saw some waterfalls, went out to eat. Enjoyed the nice sunny weekend! How about yourself?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

enginear19 said:


> No changes over here... Pass rates haven't changed either


Pass rates won't be posted until after results come out.


----------



## NJmike PE

MeowMeow said:


> NCEES is watching the spam thread and there is not near enough spam for them to release the results ever


fixt


----------



## realms17

do you guys seriously think today is the day?
(Day 39 today)


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

I think there's a good chance between today and Thursday.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

New licensure exchange has not been posted.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I had a great weekend. I think I've given up on caring about the release.


----------



## 5 to 9

Looks like NCEES has updated their pass rates! Ooooof, doesn't look good. I am not looking forward to getting my results back 
Gleam from this information what you will


----------



## mobius160

5 to 9 said:


> Looks like NCEES has updated their pass rates! Ooooof, doesn't look good. I am not looking forward to getting my results back
> Gleam from this information what you will
> View attachment 22495


Had me until I actually looked at the the pic


----------



## 5 to 9

mobius160 said:


> Had me until I actually looked at the the pic


How kind of NCEES to leave us a nice message to let us know how they really feel about us. I'm actually kind of flattered


----------



## 305dalage

39 Day, 10:22 EST and no results yet


----------



## NJmike PE

realms17 said:


> do you guys seriously think today is the day?
> (Day 39 today)


with covid still somewhat looming, you'll easily have another 20-25 days to weight


----------



## kanyeperrier

5 to 9 said:


> Looks like NCEES has updated their pass rates! Ooooof, doesn't look good. I am not looking forward to getting my results back
> Gleam from this information what you will
> View attachment 22495


I know this post was just for fun, but im confused on the order. Some people in this thread say that people will get their results first, and others are looking for the pass rates first. Which one has historically come first?


----------



## SoVA Eng

kanyeperrier said:


> I know this post was just for fun, but im confused on the order. Some people in this thread say that people will get their results first, and others are looking for the pass rates first. Which one has historically come first?


I personally think I'm going to get old and die first


----------



## 5 to 9

kanyeperrier said:


> I know this post was just for fun, but im confused on the order. Some people in this thread say that people will get their results first, and others are looking for the pass rates first. Which one has historically come first?


Hey thanks man! It's all just for fun. Truth be told, I'm as nervous as most everyone else is on this page.

Pass rates don't usually come out until after results are released. The length for release of results has made us all so paranoid though that we are looking at any minute change on the NCEES page as a reflection of results potentially being released today


----------



## enginear19

kanyeperrier said:


> I know this post was just for fun, but im confused on the order. Some people in this thread say that people will get their results first, and others are looking for the pass rates first. Which one has historically come first?


I saw on another WTTS thread where someone posted "pass rates are updated" and then a few posts later someone put up that results were out, so I'm not sure if it's simultaneous or it's more of a chicken/egg scenario


----------



## RBHeadge PE

kanyeperrier said:


> I know this post was just for fun, but im confused on the order. Some people in this thread say that people will get their results first, and others are looking for the pass rates first. Which one has historically come first?


The initial release of results comes first.

Historically the pass rates follow a couple weeks later. Recently the pass rates follow a few days after the initial release.

Logically, they can't post the pass rates until after the release, as the pass/fail scoring isn't "complete" yet.


----------



## txjennah PE

5 to 9 said:


> How kind of NCEES to leave us a nice message to let us know how they really feel about us. I'm actually kind of flattered


They were super nice about it too!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

realms17 said:


> do you guys seriously think today is the day?
> (Day 39 today)


No.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Update on October 2020 exam results​Posted on December 17, 2020 at 8:01 a.m.
All results from the October 2020 pencil-and-paper PE exams, including the PE Structural exam, were released to NCEES member licensing boards on December 15. How and when examinees receive their results varies by state. Some boards use NCEES Exam Administration Services to release the results directly to examinees. Some release them through another testing service such as PCS. Other boards release the results themselves. In addition, some state boards validate the results at a board meeting before they can release them to examinees.
To find out how you will receive your result, select your state (or foreign entity) and exam from the engineering webpage or log into your MyNCEES account.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

realms17 said:


> do you guys seriously think today is the day?
> (Day 39 today)


Not for me.


----------



## SoVA Eng

civilrobot said:


> No.


10:30 AM EST, I'm gonna say no too


----------



## realms17

great ill do some work today and stop hitting F5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

enginear19 said:


> I saw on another WTTS thread where someone posted "pass rates are updated" and then a few posts later someone put up that results were out, so I'm not sure if it's simultaneous or it's more of a chicken/egg scenario


That doesn't sound familiar to me... do you have a link?
Now it is possible that the initial release occurred, a few states were still waiting *cough* Georgia, Colorado, Hawaii *cough* the pass rates posted and then one of the stragglers came in.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

vhab49_PE said:


> Not for me.


Yeah, I'm with you on the 11th for SE. That seems about right. It'd still be nice to get them all this week.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

realms17 said:


> do you guys seriously think today is the day?
> (Day 39 today)


I don't think it will be today. It's too soon after the holiday weekend but it isn't stopping me from checking constantly


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> Yeah, I'm with you on the 11th for SE. That seems about right. It'd still be nice to get them all this week.


There has been no indication that they have even graded the afternoons yet, so not gonna be this week for sure.


----------



## enginear19

RBHeadge PE said:


> That doesn't sound familiar to me... do you have a link?
> Now it is possible that the initial release occurred, a few states were still waiting *cough* Georgia, Colorado, Hawaii *cough* the pass rates posted and then one of the stragglers came in.


I have glanced through Jan 2021, Oct 2020, and Oct 2019 and can't find where I saw it. I bet it could very well be a coincidence of lagging states.


----------



## Liz06

realms17 said:


> do you guys seriously think today is the day?
> (Day 39 today)


I started to guess that today is not the day!


----------



## enginear19




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

The CEO of my org has reached out to me to ask if I passed. wtf ncees. The fact that this man even remembered is significant.


----------



## realms17




----------



## al1bye911

mobius160 said:


> Meant the exam tab on the left




this what you're looking for? Nothing has changed for me here either...


----------



## eltayeb707

Last Thursday was the most logical day for it to be released and it didn't happen. Today is the least logical day for it to happen. But is it about logic!!!


----------



## 5 to 9

eltayeb707 said:


> Last Thursday was the most logical day for it to be released and it didn't happen. Today is the least logical day for it to happen. But is it about logic!!!


This Thursday is most likely if results were to release this week


----------



## leggo PE

Agreed, we SE people have at least another week plus to wait, but I have high hopes for the PE people to get results this week (if located in a day 1 or day 2 release state).


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

5 to 9 said:


> This Thursday is most likely if results were to release this week


at this point I'm done with logical thinking with these exam results.... I've been broken


----------



## leggo PE

leggo PE said:


> Agreed, we SE people have at least another week plus to wait, but I have high hopes for the PE people to get results this week (if located in a day 1 or day 2 release state).


Of course, it all depends on the spam thread reaching its goal! Let’s go spam!









April 2021 15k Spam Thread


Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...




engineerboards.com


----------



## Liz06

eltayeb707 said:


> Last Thursday was the most logical day for it to be released and it didn't happen. Today is the least logical day for it to happen. But is it about logic!!!


Don't think they used any logic at all! Is more about the probabilities of when it will happen


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Tmanwatery said:


> at this point I'm done with logical thinking with these exam results.... I've been broken


same.


----------



## NoDakEngineer

I work with a member of the ND board. It's taken a lot of restraint to not bug him every 5 minutes...


----------



## djl PE

civilrobot said:


> same.


same same


----------



## enginear19

realms17 said:


> do you guys seriously think today is the day?
> (Day 39 today)


If you took the exam on the 22nd, it's actually day 40. April 2019 and April 2018 were released on day 38 (a Monday) and day 41 (a Thursday), respectively. Not that this helps anything. Lol


----------



## Liz06

NoDakEngineer said:


> I work with a member of the ND board. It's taken a lot of restraint to not bug him every 5 minutes...


Just do! and let us know


----------



## Liz06

enginear19 said:


> If you took the exam on the 22nd, it's actually day 40. April 2019 and April 2018 were released on day 38 (a Monday) and day 41 (a Thursday), respectively. Not that this helps anything. Lol


For me is day 40!!


----------



## eltayeb707

Liz06 said:


> Don't think they used any logic at all! Is more about the probabilities of when it will happen


I mean historical release days were mostly between 25th and the end of May. Followed by the long weekend was a good logical break to celebrate or moan the results! Makes no sense to release it today unless they were working during the long weekend which I doubt. I agree with 5 to 9 on this Thursday since it adds some more working days to iron some kinks if they are close to release . Having said that, since we passed historical release dates, the long weekend, any day from now to the end of the 10 weeks period is fare game!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

eltayeb707 said:


> I mean historical release days were mostly between 25th and the end of May. Followed by the long weekend was a good logical break to celebrate or moan the results! Makes no sense to release it today unless they were working during the long weekend which I doubt. I agree with 5 to 9 on this Thursday since it adds some more working days to iron some kinks if they are close to release . Having said that, since we passed historical release dates, the long weekend, any day from now to the end of the 10 weeks period is fare game!


hell at my exam the proctors stated 10-12 weeks...


----------



## mobius160

eltayeb707 said:


> I mean historical release days were mostly between 25th and the end of May. Followed by the long weekend was a good logical break to celebrate or moan the results! Makes no sense to release it today unless they were working during the long weekend which I doubt. I agree with 5 to 9 on this Thursday since it adds some more working days to iron some kinks if they are close to release . Having said that, since we passed historical release dates, the long weekend, any day from now to the end of the 10 weeks period is fare game!


You're braver than me. I'm not willing to commit to results coming before the inevitable heat death of the universe.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

I feel like many of us were expecting results sooner because of how they released January exams. I really thought maybe they got their crap together and became more efficient. I guess I was dreaming.


----------



## SoVA Eng

NCEES, because I know you're reading this..........


----------



## djl PE

oh well, TO SPAM!!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

i guess i'll go back to reading edgar allan poe sonnets and poems... 

NCEES: ...Nevermore.


----------



## Liz06

What to say to people asking you about the results???????


----------



## RBHeadge PE

HeidiofAZ said:


> I feel like many of us were expecting results sooner because of how they released January exams. I really thought maybe they got their crap together and became more efficient. I guess I was dreaming.


So I'll admit that I was susceptible to this too. When I looked at the exam schedule earlier this year I figured it would come out the first week of June based on historical average of ~40 days. The three week turnaround for the January exam made me think that they *might* be able to shave off a week or so. Obviously that didn't happen. 

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Liz06 said:


> What to say to people asking you about the results???????


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

RBHeadge PE said:


> So I'll admit that I was susceptible to this too. When I looked at the exam schedule earlier this year I figured it would come out the first week of June based on historical average of ~40 days. The three week turnaround for the January exam made me think that they *might* be able to shave off a week or so. Obviously that didn't happen.
> 
> Tomorrow is another day.


It is just crazy how random it is. I think it would almost be better to have a set date that they release results instead of having us run around like chickens with no heads. Seems like they need more consistency and structure TBH. Obviously it was all organized by non-engineers


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Liz06 said:


> What to say to people asking you about the results???????


The truth? IDFK.


----------



## steel

Liz06 said:


> What to say to people asking you about the results???????


"Trust me, you'll know ten cubes down from mine when I get the results!"


----------



## NoDakEngineer

Also, my state's professional license lookup has been down since the beginning of last week, so I can't even rely on Futile Exercise B. I'm being taunted by both NCEES and ND PELS


----------



## Liz06

vhab49_PE said:


> The truth? IDFK.


I can't reply that to my mom


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

oops meant to post this in the spam


----------



## steel

MeowMeow said:


> oops meant to post this in the spam


I don't know, seems appropriate for this thread to me!









April 2021 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck


same. same same




engineerboards.com


----------



## kanyeperrier

Liz06 said:


> I can't reply that to my mom


My dad told me this weekend that he was pretty sure i passed. I just looked at him like


----------



## Name2753

Guys where is the day??????


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Name2753 said:


> View attachment 22509
> 
> Guys where is the day??????


the day has always been missing on the exams tab. at least for me.


----------



## mobius160

Name2753 said:


> View attachment 22509
> 
> Guys where is the day??????


I'm not sure It's ever been there on that tab. Was trying to check on that earlier. It's still on the dash


----------



## Liz06

MeowMeow said:


> the day has always been missing on the exams tab. at least for me.


I just noticed it myself today when I logged into NCEES


----------



## realms17

MeowMeow said:


> the day has always been missing on the exams tab. at least for me.


really???? I remember the day was there too...but im not sure anymore 

omg its coming !!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

HeidiofAZ said:


> It is just crazy how random it is. I think it would almost be better to have a set date that they release results instead of having us run around like chickens with no heads. Seems like they need more consistency and structure TBH. Obviously it was all organized by non-engineers


I know that you are partially joking when you write this, but I feel like I have to respond and disagree so that others don't get the wrong impression.



HeidiofAZ said:


> It is just crazy how random it is.



The release dates isn't really that random. If you look at the April release dates (relative to the exam date) then it's consistently 40 days +/- a few.
The October exams have more variance, but in years without a (once/year exam) cutscore meeting it is typically 42 days + a few.



HeidiofAZ said:


> Seems like they need more consistency and structure TBH.


There is far more structure and consistency with the process than I think anyone on this board realizes. As I posted before: there is too much liability not to do their job correctly. The due diligence adds time to how long it takes to release the results, but it's that same process that makes the exam -and by extension: the engineering license - worth anything. In six months, no one will care whether it took 35, 45, or 55 days to release. But your State boards and the lawyers will care about the dependability of the exam and its processes. 



HeidiofAZ said:


> Obviously it was all organized by non-engineers


IIRC, most the the NCEES positions of authority and consequence are other PEs, PSs, SEs or similar.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

RBHeadge PE said:


> I know that you are partially joking when you write this, but I feel like I have to respond and disagree so that others don't get the wrong impression.
> 
> 
> 
> The release dates isn't really that random. If you look at the April release dates (relative to the exam date) then it's consistently 40 days +/- a few.
> The October exams have more variance, but in years without a (once/year exam) cutscore meeting it is typically 42 days + a few.
> 
> 
> There is far more structure and consistency with the process than I think anyone on this board realizes. As I posted before: there is too much liability not to do their job correctly. The due diligence adds time to how long it takes to release the results, but it's that same process that makes the exam -and by extension: the engineering license - worth anything. In six months, no one will care whether it took 35, 45, or 55 days to release. But your State boards and the lawyers will care about the dependability of the exam and its processes.
> 
> 
> IIRC, most the the NCEES positions of authority and consequence are other PEs, PSs, SEs or similar.


I feel so spotlighted  lol Thanks though for your input


----------



## Liz06

RBHeadge PE said:


> I know that you are partially joking when you write this, but I feel like I have to respond and disagree so that others don't get the wrong impression.
> 
> 
> 
> The release dates isn't really that random. If you look at the April release dates (relative to the exam date) then it's consistently 40 days +/- a few.
> The October exams have more variance, but in years without a (once/year exam) cutscore meeting it is typically 42 days + a few.
> 
> 
> There is far more structure and consistency with the process than I think anyone on this board realizes. As I posted before: there is too much liability not to do their job correctly. The due diligence adds time to how long it takes to release the results, but it's that same process that makes the exam -and by extension: the engineering license - worth anything. In six months, no one will care whether it took 35, 45, or 55 days to release. But your State boards and the lawyers will care about the dependability of the exam and its processes.
> 
> 
> IIRC, most the the NCEES positions of authority and consequence are other PEs, PSs, SEs or similar.


It's all good! we don't want to hurt anyone's feelings. We are all wondering at loud together


----------



## MillerTD

may be nothing at all and just hysterics..... but on my state checklist for licensure, there are lines for letter of approval, issuance fee paid, and Board approval of licensure....they are not checked or dated but there IS an entry for the employee processing it and I do not remember that being there......


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

MillerTD said:


> may be nothing at all and just hysterics..... but on my state checklist for licensure, there are lines for letter of approval, issuance fee paid, and Board approval of licensure....they are not checked or dated but there IS an entry for the employee processing it and I do not remember that being there......


Oh man, I think we're close.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

I think we're just taking blind shots at a can thinking one of them will hit.


----------



## kanyeperrier

Tmanwatery said:


> I think we're just taking blind shots at a can thinking one of them will hit.


So what Im hearing is that if we keep spamming they will release the results???
TODAY MAYBE????????????????


----------



## djl PE

kanyeperrier said:


> So what Im hearing is that if we keep spamming they will release the results???
> TODAY MAYBE????????????????


correct. everyone needs to spam


----------



## Liz06

djl said:


> correct. everyone needs to spam


during lunch time also?


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

kanyeperrier said:


> So what Im hearing is that if we keep spamming they will release the results???
> TODAY MAYBE????????????????




(Why are David gifs so great!? lol)


----------



## kanyeperrier

We just all flood the live chat during lunch. They don't eat until we get the results.


----------



## steel

MillerTD said:


> may be nothing at all and just hysterics..... but on my state checklist for licensure, there are lines for letter of approval, issuance fee paid, and Board approval of licensure....they are not checked or dated but there IS an entry for the employee processing it and I do not remember that being there......


In Pennsylvania, there is a checklist on the application that is required for permission to sit for the exam, and one of the items is "receipt of national examination." It obviously says "not received" but I feel like it's similar to things on the lsit like the exam fee, application, etc that change from "not received" to "received" whenever something is added to the file.

So TLR - I think I will be able to determine when my results will be released based on Pennsylvania telling me (indirectly) that they received them.


----------



## steel

kanyeperrier said:


> We just all flood the live chat during lunch. They don't eat until we get the results.


This seems like an incredibly terrible idea that will have more consequences than you think.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

duuuude. My heart just jumped. Hit F5 on NCEES and it sent to a "site cannot be reached". Is something happening??


----------



## Desertratwithcats

HeidiofAZ said:


> duuuude. My heart just jumped. Hit F5 on NCEES and it sent to a "site cannot be reached". Is something happening??



My NCEES is loading fine


----------



## Liz06

HeidiofAZ said:


> duuuude. My heart just jumped. Hit F5 on NCEES and it sent to a "site cannot be reached". Is something happening??



mine is fine also


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

structurenole2015 said:


> In Pennsylvania, there is a checklist on the application that is required for permission to sit for the exam, and one of the items is "receipt of national examination." It obviously says "not received" but I feel like it's similar to things on the lsit like the exam fee, application, etc that change from "not received" to "received" whenever something is added to the file.
> 
> So TLR - I think I will be able to determine when my results will be released based on Pennsylvania telling me (indirectly) that they received them.


Are you sure about that? This is also the board that issued me my EIT and somehow put on my certificate that my middle name was Dance, instead of Dane with so many pieces of verification of my identity stating it that they had received.

Oh, and they also wouldn't issue my license until I got my transcript, which was sent and requested at the beginning of June. I had to call them after contacting the university and 3rd party to make sure they didn't drop the ball just so the person on the other line saying "are you sure hun I have it right here maybe you haven't updated the site in a while"... refresh and get that day as my issued date was middle of July...

needless to say, I was unhappy with them during my EIT application experience

Edit. long story short PA's board has been known to drop the ball.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Liz06 said:


> mine is fine also





Desertratwithcats said:


> My NCEES is loading fine


loading fine now. False alarm 



Tmanwatery said:


> Are you sure about that? This is also the board that issued me my EIT and somehow put on my certificate that my middle name was Dance, instead of Dane with so many pieces of verification of my identity stating it that they had received.
> 
> Oh, and they also wouldn't issue my license until I got my transcript, which was sent and requested at the beginning of June. I had to call them after contacting the university and 3rd party to make sure they didn't drop the ball just so the person on the other line saying "are you sure hun I have it right here maybe you haven't updated the site in a while"... refresh and get that day as my issued date was middle of July...
> 
> needless to say, I was unhappy with them during my EIT application experience
> 
> Edit. long story short PA's board has been known to drop the ball.


Mine supposedly didn't receive transcripts either so I delivered my entire packet by hand LOL.


----------



## txjennah PE

structurenole2015 said:


> This seems like an incredibly terrible idea that will have more consequences than you think.


Yeah agreed, during past test cycles, NCEES shut down the chat function if they were getting overwhelmed with questions. Plus, it's been scientifically proven that results get released faster if you spam, not harass NCEES.


----------



## engineerwillis

Georgia's License Verification service is down for maintenance. Looks like us Georgian's are going to have to wait until NCEES post the results.


----------



## enginear19

I feel like this is me trying to ignore this thread and get work done, but also fooling myself by refreshing this thread


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Me waiting for results wondering WHY it is taking so long...... cannot get work done until I find out my fate!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

what's the harm in posting results that are ready to go? why do we have to wait for everybody?


----------



## steel

civilrobot said:


> what's the harm in posting results that are ready to go? why do we have to wait for everybody?


I believe NCEES scores all states at the same time frame and releases them to the state boards simultaneously. It is up to the states as to when they release to their examinees. Obviously some states have different processes and release on different days.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

I'm up to 3 meetings tomorrow sounds like a perfect storm for bad news to come out...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> Are you sure about that? This is also the board that issued me my EIT and somehow put on my certificate that my middle name was Dance, instead of Dane with so many pieces


I'm calling you "Dance" from now on. 



Tmanwatery said:


> Oh, and they also wouldn't issue my license until I got my transcript, which was sent and requested at the beginning of June. I had to call them after contacting the university and 3rd party to make sure they didn't drop the ball just so the person on the other line saying "are you sure hun I have it right here maybe you haven't updated the site in a while"... refresh and get that day as my issued date was middle of July...


Similar experience here. But back in the day they would cross check the graduation date with the day they received the results from NCEES and backdate it. Mine was backdated nearly a month from mid-July to early June. A colleague neglected to send in his transcript for nine months and they backdated his.

I guess they aren't backdating it anymore?



Tmanwatery said:


> Edit. long story short PA's board has been known to drop the ball.


And this is why I always say things will be delayed in PA.

edit: scratched out the wrong stuff


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm calling you "Dance" from now on.
> 
> 
> Similar experience here. But back in the day they would cross check the graduation date with the day they received the results from NCEES and backdate it. Mine was backdated nearly a month from mid-July to early June. A colleague neglected to send in his transcript for nine months and they backdated his.
> 
> I guess they aren't backdating it anymore?


first off dear god no please! told a new coworker that story once and he calls me private dancer now.

From what I remember, no they don't. The timing was everything coming out of graduation because you didn't want to request too early where you didn't have your final grades in and you didn't want to be too late in case the issued date would mess up your approval for the fall 4 years post-grad.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's just a coincidence that so many State license lookups are down for maintenance right now. It doesn't have anything to do with NCEES.



structurenole2015 said:


> This seems like an incredibly terrible idea that will have more consequences than you think.





txjennah PE said:


> Yeah agreed, during past test cycles, NCEES shut down the chat function if they were getting overwhelmed with questions.


I was going to post my "Achievement Unlocked: Annoyed the NCEES so much that they shut down the chat function" but it appears that I can't access my previous uploads. 


engineerwillis said:


> Looks like us Georgian's are going to have to wait until NCEES post the results a very long time regardless.



fify


----------



## steel

Looking through the October 2020 thread cause why not? It took 32 pages for someone to say they got results (legit), and that was 7.5 weeks. 

But what bothers me is that the date changed on the NCEES portal and that was the day before the results were released.








October 2020 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck


Okay, it's time for me to prewrite some threads. Are you predicting results today?




engineerboards.com





Our dates changed to include the day and that was over a week ago, and we are only 5.5 weeks in! Something is fishy lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> first off dear god no please! told a new coworker that story once and he calls me private dancer now.


_Well now you're just asking for it_



Tmanwatery said:


> From what I remember, no they don't. The timing was everything coming out of graduation because you didn't want to request too early where you didn't have your final grades in and you didn't want to be too late in case the issued date would mess up your approval for the fall 4 years post-grad.


You might be right. I'm going to have to double check now. I know I kept my EIT letter somewhere, and I'll have to check the date with my EIT certificate. _I'm old enough that I got it when PA issued wall certs for EIT and PE!_

I definitely remember there was a rush to send in everything ASAP because of the 4-year Oct approval, but I seem to recall that it was also loosely tied to luck and whenever NCEES finally sent out the FE results. I was taking a once/ye October exam so I really wanted to get it all done quickly. In the end it didn't matter. Between grad school and my wedding schedule I wound up not taking it until nine Octobers (8 years) after I graduated undergrad.

I'm still pretty sure the backdated my labmates certificate though.


----------



## Desertratwithcats

structurenole2015 said:


> Looking through the October 2020 thread cause why not? It took 32 pages for someone to say they got results (legit), and that was 7.5 weeks.
> 
> But what bothers me is that the date changed on the NCEES portal and that was the day before the results were released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2020 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck
> 
> 
> Okay, it's time for me to prewrite some threads. Are you predicting results today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our dates changed to include the day and that was over a week ago, and we are only 5.5 weeks in! Something is fishy lol


October results releases are not a good comparison for April due to the holidays. Previous April releases were in the ballpark of 35 - 42 days. We're at 39 days (if you start counting from Friday).

Now the date changing early is still fishy lol and I wish we had a better gauge for when the results will drop!


----------



## steel

Desertratwithcats said:


> October results releases are not a good comparison for April due to the holidays. Previous April releases were in the ballpark of 35 - 42 days. We're at 39 days (if you start counting from Friday).
> 
> Now the date changing early is still fishy lol and I wish we had a better gauge for when the results will drop!


That's what makes the date change to me even fishier! I expected it would happen sooner for an April exam because, like you said, holidays, but the fact that the date changed happened when we expected but the results didn't follow is weird!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole2015 said:


> Looking through the October 2020 thread cause why not? It took 32 pages for someone to say they got results (legit), and that was 7.5 weeks.


It wasn't really that long was it? I didn't think it was that long?

<_Checks Oct 2020 release map>_ 

Yeesh, that was a long time, and uhhh not encouraging.




structurenole2015 said:


> But what bothers me is that the date changed on the NCEES portal and that was the day before the results were released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2020 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck
> 
> 
> Okay, it's time for me to prewrite some threads. Are you predicting results today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our dates changed to include the day and that was over a week ago, and we are only 5.5 weeks in! Something is fishy lol


Yeah, I'm not sure what's going on there. It used to be a more reliable indicator that things were about to happen. Maybe it was always a red herring and it was just a coincidence that it preceded results for a few years.


----------



## enginear19

RBHeadge PE said:


> It wasn't really that long was it? I didn't think it was that long?
> 
> <_Checks Oct 2020 release map>_
> 
> Yeesh, that was a long time, and uhhh not encouraging.


Yep, October 2020 was 53 days by my investigations... Yikes

But Oct 2019 was 48 days, so it wasn't too far off from that mess


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Desertratwithcats said:


> (if you start counting from Friday).


To keep it all consistent across the maps, we consider "Day 1" of the wait to be the Saturday after the Friday PE exam.


----------



## Liz06

RBHeadge PE said:


> To keep it all consistent across the maps, we consider "Day 1" of the wait to be the Saturday after the Friday PE exam.


Well... I took it on April 22, 2021 , that was Thursday 

Edit to 2021!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

enginear19 said:


> Yep, October 2020 was 53 days by my investigations... Yikes
> 
> But Oct 2019 was 48 days, so it wasn't too far off from that mess


I mean... that's on the late end of par for other Oct exams. But it was all CE exams and there was no cut score meetings. Let's call it 60% of the workload for a "normal" October session and there was no real change in release time. Sorta means that our hope of an unusually fast turnaround this April was unfounded.


----------



## bmcg211

I just tried to look at the GA license verification page online and it says it's down until next tues 6/8 - maybe this is a sign?


----------



## Michael B

Important to note that October 2020 was stalled because the registration for the special January Exam had to close before they released October's results. They didn't want people to use that session for immediate retakes, and the easiest way to ensure that was to keep everyone "pending" until the registration window closed. As painful as that delay was, at least we were given a "no sooner than" date.


----------



## Liz06

bmcg211 said:


> View attachment 22518
> I just tried to look at the GA license verification page online and it says it's down until next tues 6/8 - maybe this is a sign?


I am guessing then that the date for the results will be June 10th


----------



## Name2753

Michael B said:


> Important to note that October 2020 was stalled because the registration for the special January Exam had to close before they released October's results. They didn't want people to use that session for immediate retakes, and the easiest way to ensure that was to keep everyone "pending" until the registration window closed. As painful as that delay was, at least we were given a "no sooner than" date.


I think October 2020 was unusual because of the special January exam and the cancellation of the April exam.


----------



## steel

Michael B said:


> Important to note that October 2020 was stalled because the registration for the special January Exam had to close before they released October's results. They didn't want people to use that session for immediate retakes, and the easiest way to ensure that was to keep everyone "pending" until the registration window closed. As painful as that delay was, at least we were given a "no sooner than" date.


The "no sooner than" date is _technically_ always given: 8 weeks after the exam date. That would be June 18, 2021 this time around. 

It hasn't taken nearly that long for any of the spring exams for at least the last five years, but this is the PE Exam we're talking about: WHO THE HELL KNOWS?!?!?


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> _Well now you're just asking for it_
> 
> 
> You might be right. I'm going to have to double check now. I know I kept my EIT letter somewhere, and I'll have to check the date with my EIT certificate. _I'm old enough that I got it when PA issued wall certs for EIT and PE!_
> 
> I definitely remember there was a rush to send in everything ASAP because of the 4-year Oct approval, but I seem to recall that it was also loosely tied to luck and whenever NCEES finally sent out the FE results. I was taking a once/ye October exam so I really wanted to get it all done quickly. In the end it didn't matter. Between grad school and my wedding schedule I wound up not taking it until nine Octobers (8 years) after I graduated undergrad.
> 
> I'm still pretty sure the backdated my labmates certificate though.


I looked back and the date issued was the date my transcript was received around 4:15 pm...

I also found the papers with them calling me dance...


----------



## leggo PE

When I got my wall certificate of my PE license, it had a typo! It said I was now licensed in “Civil Engineer Engineering”. It was a pretty entertaining typo! But then I ended up having to send the certificate back to the CA BPELSG, so they could reissue me one that said plain old “Civil Engineering”.


----------



## Liz06

leggo PE said:


> When I got my wall certificate of my PE license, it had a typo! It said I was now licensed in “Civil Engineer Engineering”. It was a pretty entertaining typo! But then I ended up having to send the certificate back to the CA BPELSG, so they could reissue me one that said plain old “Civil Engineering”.


What year was that typo?


----------



## leggo PE

Liz06 said:


> What year was that typo?


April 2017. It didn’t affect my actual license at all, but it was an additional hiccup in the process of getting all the documents after getting my actual license number.


----------



## Liz06

leggo PE said:


> April 2017. It didn’t affect my actual license at all, but it was an additional hiccup in the process of getting all the documents after getting my actual license number.


unbelievable!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Liz06 said:


> unbelievable!!!


It was actually pretty funny! Moreso than anything else.


----------



## Liz06

No results today ??!!!!


----------



## enginear19

Liz06 said:


> No results today ??!!!!


I was just thinking the same thing... Looking pretty grim


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Michael B said:


> Important to note that October 2020 was stalled because the registration for the special January Exam had to close before they released October's results. They didn't want people to use that session for immediate retakes, and the easiest way to ensure that was to keep everyone "pending" until the registration window closed. As painful as that delay was, at least we were given a "no sooner than" date.


I had forgotten about that. That's absolutely correct. Thank you for reminding us!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Liz06 said:


> No results today ??!!!!


Doesn't look like it. 
Tomorrow maybe?


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Doesn't look like it.
> Tomorrow maybe?


Not looking like it with the spam thread only at 6k!

Let’s spam, people!









April 2021 15k Spam Thread


Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...




engineerboards.com


----------



## Liz06

RBHeadge PE said:


> Doesn't look like it.
> Tomorrow maybe?


      MAY BE


----------



## enginear19

RBHeadge PE said:


> Doesn't look like it.
> Tomorrow maybe?


I would love to have all the days back since this stupid exam where I refreshed and refreshed until this was my attitude... Maybe it would add some years to my life


----------



## leggo PE

enginear19 said:


> I would love to have all the days back since this stupid exam where I refreshed and refreshed until this was my attitude... Maybe it would add some years to my life


Spamming could help with that...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> I looked back and the date issued was the date my transcript was received around 4:15 pm...
> 
> I also found the papers with them calling me dance...


I can't quickly find my original FE passing notification. I'm going to assume that you are correct and that they never backdated things. I will add the appropriate disclaimer to my original post.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Liz06 said:


> I am guessing then that the date for the results will be June 10th


If y'all push the SE results into the next week imma be upset.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> If y'all push the SE results into the next week imma be upset.


You should probably take some of that building frustration out with spamming.


----------



## steel

Tmanwatery said:


> first off dear god no please! told a new coworker that story once and he calls me private dancer now.
> 
> From what I remember, no they don't. The timing was everything coming out of graduation because you didn't want to request too early where you didn't have your final grades in and you didn't want to be too late in case the issued date would mess up your approval for the fall 4 years post-grad.


I went through this to even sit for this April exam. PA won't let you use any experience gained before the issue date of the EIT certificate. So my experience was gained at the end of January 2021, and I was just hoping Pennsylvania would approve my application before the March 3 registration deadline! lol


----------



## Liz06

leggo PE said:


> You should probably take some of that building frustration out with spamming.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Tmanwatery said:


> I'm up to 3 meetings tomorrow sounds like a perfect storm for bad news to come out...


i have to meet with someone in person on Thursday...so that's the most likely time that i'll receive results.

not when i'm in the sanctity of my own home, alone, near booze... and a large tub to sit in and cry.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

structurenole2015 said:


> I went through this to even sit for this April exam. PA won't let you use any experience gained before the issue date of the EIT certificate. So my experience was gained at the end of January 2021, and I was just hoping Pennsylvania would approve my application before the March 3 registration deadline! lol


I wouldn't have been able to until next year for PA even though I was able to sit in Delaware as early as October 2020 but choose April 21 for my first attempt.


----------



## kanyeperrier

civilrobot said:


> i have to meet with someone in person on Thursday...so that's the most likely time that i'll receive results.
> 
> not when i'm in the sanctity of my own home, alone, near booze... and a large tub to sit in and cry.


It's gonna take a lot for me to get up and go to work on Friday


----------



## steel

Okay, we can easily beat Oct 2020 spam thread so every needs to go over there and SPAM SPAM SPAM!









April 2021 15k Spam Thread


this is my first can of spam Welcome!! It is never too late to start your spam journey!




engineerboards.com


----------



## Wish

Thursday it is....


----------



## TrussMe.Civil




----------



## enginear19

TrussMe.Civil said:


> View attachment 22522


----------



## Engineerbabu

TrussMe.Civil said:


> View attachment 22522


I just feel like I know this guy since long time lol


----------



## sstorryfamily

vhab49_PE said:


> If y'all push the SE results into the next week imma be upset.





https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/3_June-2021-LEx.pdf



PE Structural grading workshop scheduled for June 2-4th!


----------



## leggo PE

sstorryfamily said:


> https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/3_June-2021-LEx.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> PE Structural grading workshop scheduled for June 2-4th!


Ah, that starts TOMORROW!


----------



## realms17

So results will be out sometime next week??


----------



## realms17

What is this structural grading workshop???????


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole2015 said:


> I went through this to even sit for this April exam. PA won't let you use any experience gained before the issue date of the EIT certificate. So my experience was gained at the end of January 2021, and I was just hoping Pennsylvania would approve my application before the March 3 registration deadline! lol


We hear this thing all the time. There a bunch of threads discussing/complaining about the PA experience requirement as written by law. The board can't even waive it. It also tends to mess up people applying by comity too.


----------



## leggo PE

realms17 said:


> What is this structural grading workshop???????


It’s the grading workshop for the S.E. (P.E. Structural) exams, where they grade the afternoon essay problems.


----------



## sstorryfamily

realms17 said:


> So results will be out sometime next week??


I can't know for sure, but historically SE results have been released about a week after PE (though that has varied more recently with PE & SE coming out concurrently at least once). I'd have to say this is a hefty indicator PE results are on the horizon...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> I wouldn't have been able to until next year for PA even though I was able to sit in Delaware as early as October 2020 but choose April 21 for my first attempt.


Are you going to try to apply for license in PA via comity?


----------



## chelseadawn




----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are you going to try to apply for license in PA via comity?


Even though I won't practice in PA, I think I will just because it is my home state and I kind of want that little feather in my cap if I were ever to go back.


----------



## txjennah PE

Well, since I'll be in the field tomorrow and Thursday, sending you all best wishes and hoping you see those results before I get back!


----------



## 5 to 9

chelseadawn said:


>



If it’s going to happen this week, Thursday is our best bet. If not, then NEXT THURSDAY!


----------



## 5 to 9

Don’t you worry about a thing, NCEES, we’ll be here same time tomorrow! And the next day if results aren’t released... and the next day... and the next day...


----------



## al1bye911

Not your results… that’s for sure. 
well, on the road tomorrow with limited cell service until 11-ish. Shit better not hit the fan while i’m out. Good night engineers!


----------



## DEEPSEA

Anyone know when the California seismic and survey results are posted each month?


----------



## Train Engineer

sstorryfamily said:


> I can't know for sure, but historically SE results have been released about a week after PE (though that has varied more recently with PE & SE coming out concurrently at least once). I'd have to say this is a hefty indicator PE results are on the horizon...


@RBHeadge PE can you confirm this? in reference to the PE Structural Scoring Workshop on june 2-4 per the newsletter https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/3_June-2021-LEx.pdf


----------



## MillerTD

Day 39


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

And we're back at it!


----------



## djl PE

Tmanwatery said:


> And we're back at it!


Again with the white Vans


----------



## SoVA Eng

Another unproductive day ahead.


----------



## Liz06

al1bye911 said:


> Not your results… that’s for sure.
> well, on the road tomorrow with limited cell service until 11-ish. Shit better not hit the fan while i’m out. Good night engineers!



me too!!!!!


----------



## looper

What’s this about? - Reddit


----------



## SoVA Eng

looper said:


> What’s this about? - Reddit


Well, they're talking about the SE, sooo......


----------



## MeowMeow PE

If they were going to wait to release the results of the PE with the SE, then it would be really nice if they would release a statement stating such. But we just don't know!! USUALLY PE results are released sooner than the SE.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

when I read that subreddit it makes me feel like WTTS is a lot saner and composed... well aside from last Thursday


----------



## Fisherman504

Hmm... It seem to be late now.


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> We hear this thing all the time. There a bunch of threads discussing/complaining about the PA experience requirement as written by law. The board can't even waive it. It also tends to mess up people applying by comity too.


I was all prepared to take it in West Virginia if PA didn't approve my application in time! I'm less than two hours from Fairmont, and I m ay get a WV license anyway in the near future. I even registered for it in WV just to reserve my seat and canceled when PA got their shit together lol


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

MeowMeow said:


> If they were going to wait to release the results of the PE with the SE, then it would be really nice if they would release a statement stating such. But we just don't know!! USUALLY PE results are released sooner than the SE.


I have my money on Thursday for PE results, but I did mention something similar about releasing them together earlier last week. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Fisherman504

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> I have my money on Thursday for PE results, but I did mention something similar about releasing them together earlier last week. I guess we'll see.


My money is on today. It's a long memorial day and it's a great booster after COVID and all.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

I have my money on the PE results being released before the SE


----------



## SoVA Eng

I have my money on growing old, retiring and dying before I get results back


----------



## StrucDesignEIT

You do realize that if this goes the full 10 weeks, that is another whole month, month, month, month


----------



## eltayeb707

SoVA Eng said:


> I have my money on growing old, retiring and dying before I get results back


Graveyards have email addresses now?! Wow , I guess NCEES got power!


----------



## enginear19

StrucDesignEIT said:


> You do realize that if this goes the full 10 weeks, that is another whole month, month, month, month


----------



## SoVA Eng

StrucDesignEIT said:


> You do realize that if this goes the full 10 weeks, that is another whole month, month, month, month


yep. right before the July 4th holiday...


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

ok so maybe I redact my earlier statement of us being saner and more composed than the subredditors.....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> when I read that subreddit it makes me feel like WTTS is a lot saner and composed...


There's a first time for everything. FWIW, this is probably one of the calmer classes we've had on this site.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Now of course that opinion could change drastically if everyone is still waiting in a week and half. I really doubt we'll get to that point though.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AHAHAHAAHAHHAHA


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

RBHeadge PE said:


> Now of course that opinion could change drastically if everyone is still waiting in a week and half. I really doubt we'll get to that point though.


Right. I'm shocked if they carry that long.


----------



## rafsan06

My money is on Tomorrow. Wish we could see the Betting odds now.....


----------



## SoVA Eng

rafsan06 said:


> My money is on Tomorrow. Wish we could see the Betting odds now.....


@5 to 9 you go those betting odds?


----------



## MillerTD

rafsan06 said:


> My money is on Tomorrow. Wish we could see the Betting odds now.....


at this time the odds are sooo bad even the bookies wont touch em


----------



## steel

StrucDesignEIT said:


> You do realize that if this goes the full 10 weeks, that is another whole month, month, month, month


BAN HIM


----------



## MillerTD

if I were the IT in control of the NCEES web page and I was monitoring this and other forums.....I'd be adding little changes every now and then to stir up controversy and anticipation....culminating in Justin changing his expression to an evil grin...but that;s just me


----------



## 5 to 9

SoVA Eng said:


> @5 to 9 you go those betting odds?


I think after the disappointment of last Thursday not being the day got a lot of people’s hype killed. I called Vegas though to see if they had odds for this week. Here’s what some of their professional bookie PE’s told me 

*Wednesday 2nd of June: *+700
*Thursday 3rd of June: *+400
*Friday 4th of June: *+600
*Monday 7th of June: *+900
*Tuesday 8th of June: *+500
*Wednesday 9th of June: *+900
*Thursday 10th of June: *+200
*NEVER: *-5000


----------



## MillerTD

MillerTD said:


> if I were the IT in control of the NCEES web page and I was monitoring this and other forums.....I'd be adding little changes every now and then to stir up controversy and anticipation....culminating in Justin changing his expression to an evil grin...but that;s just me


either I have an untapped darker side or this waiting is affecting me...or BOTH.....


----------



## MillerTD

MillerTD said:


> either I have an untapped darker side or this waiting is affecting me...or BOTH.....


or the waiting is affecting my untapped darker side......


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MillerTD said:


> or the waiting is affecting my untapped darker side......


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


----------



## eltayeb707

MillerTD said:


> or the waiting is affecting my untapped darker side......


I don't have a dark side. I just feel I'm left in the dark!


----------



## enginear19

I am so over this waiting game, NCEES!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I give up


----------



## kimberlite PE

5 to 9 said:


> I think after the disappointment of last Thursday not being the day got a lot of people’s hype killed. I called Vegas though to see if they had odds for this week. Here’s what some of their professional bookie PE’s told me
> 
> *Wednesday 2nd of June: *+700
> *Thursday 3rd of June: *+400
> *Friday 4th of June: *+600
> *Monday 7th of June: *+900
> *Tuesday 8th of June: *+500
> *Wednesday 9th of June: *+900
> *Thursday 10th of June: *+200
> *NEVER: *-5000


So what you're saying is I should pull all my money out of Doge and put it on Never... got it.


----------



## TheDude239

MeowMeow said:


> I give up


----------



## StrucDesignEIT

MeowMeow said:


> I give up


----------



## realms17

who else have big life decisions pending right now dependent on the PE results?


----------



## Fisherman504

realms17 said:


> who else have big life decisions pending right now dependent on the PE results?


Ain't all big pending life decisions around the PE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

realms17 said:


> who else have big life decisions pending right now dependent on the PE results?





Fisherman504 said:


> Ain't all big pending life decisions around the PE.


Well, no. Not really. Other than getting to order a stamp, the PE has no real bearing on my day to day.


----------



## looper

realms17 said:


> who else have big life decisions pending right now dependent on the PE results?


Only decision is if I have to hit the books at end of July. Need to get the vacation in before now and then.


----------



## eltayeb707

realms17 said:


> who else have big life decisions pending right now dependent on the PE results?


My summer! Depending on the results, it may mean summer might go down the drain!


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Seriously? Nothing yet? ARGH


----------



## realms17




----------



## SoVA Eng

IN THE MEANTIME, PLEASE GO SPAM
April 2021 15k Spam Thread | Page 385 | Engineer Boards


----------



## StrucDesignEIT

AZ_ladybrain said:


> Seriously? Nothing yet? ARGH


----------



## SoVA Eng

DANG YOU NCSEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Train Engineer

i wonder what the view count rate has been like on this thread over the past 1.5 weeks.
i feel like it was heavy early to mid last week. this week seems more quiet?? 
have we all lost hope? i know i have


----------



## SoVA Eng

Train Engineer said:


> i wonder what the view count rate has been like on this thread over the past 1.5 weeks.
> i feel like it was heavy early to mid last week. this week seems more quiet??
> have we all lost hope? i know i have


pretty low probability that if NCEES didn't release last week that they would release yesterday (obviously bc it didn't happen). The last 5 years (i think) April exam results have been released on Tues or Thursday which makes tomorrow more likely than today. but that's just opinion


----------



## Fisherman504

SoVA Eng said:


> pretty low probability that if NCEES didn't release last week that they would release yesterday (obviously bc it didn't happen). The last 5 years (i think) April exam results have been released on Tues or Thursday which makes tomorrow more likely than today. but that's just opinion


Watch it be an outlier today.


----------



## enginear19

SoVA Eng said:


> pretty low probability that if NCEES didn't release last week that they would release yesterday (obviously bc it didn't happen). The last 5 years (i think) April exam results have been released on Tues or Thursday which makes tomorrow more likely than today. but that's just opinion


I feel like the Tuesday/Thursday thing is all speculation since April 2019 was released on a Monday, October 2019 on a Thursday, October 2018 on a Wednesday, April 2018 on a Thursday...

But I, too, have lost all hope and just want this to be over


----------



## SoVA Eng

Fisherman504 said:


> Watch it be an outlier today.


I'd be ok with that


----------



## SoVA Eng

enginear19 said:


> I feel like the Tuesday/Thursday thing is all speculation since April 2019 was released on a Monday, October 2019 on a Thursday, October 2018 on a Wednesday, April 2018 on a Thursday...
> 
> But I, too, have lost all hope and just want this to be over


exactly. any day is possible, like @RBHeadge PE has said. at this point, the sooner the better because I need to work. and the sooner I find out if I fail, the sooner I can get my toddler temper tantrum out of the way and start studying again.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

well, I think I can pack my bags for the day on this forum. I'll bring some baileys to the forum tomorrow for everyone's coffee.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Train Engineer said:


> i wonder what the view count rate has been like on this thread over the past 1.5 weeks.
> i feel like it was heavy early to mid last week. this week seems more quiet??


I don't have access to those numbers. But there are about 800 people online right now. Which is pretty normal for the time right before a release or the day of release. It appears that most are in this thread. 








Current visitors







engineerboards.com





To put this into perspective, probably about 8-10k people took the exam in April. So maybe 10% of all examinees are looking at this thread right now.

_No this isn't a sign of immanent release per se. Just a lot of interest. Much like how excessive crowds around old faithful don't cause it to erupt. But a large crowd does indicate that it hasn't erupted recently, owing to crowds dispersing after and eruption. So with a ~90 min cycle it may erupt again soon. _


----------



## Gocubsgo2123

See ya tomorrow guys. If it’s not tomorrow, I may just block NCEES email and never check my result


----------



## SoVA Eng

Gocubsgo2123 said:


> See ya tomorrow guys. If it’s not tomorrow, I may just block NCEES email and never check my result


lol






see you tomorrow! unless results get released today..............


----------



## steel

I say give it until 4 p.m. and chalk it up to tomorrow release.


----------



## enginear19

structurenole2015 said:


> I say give it until 4 p.m. and chalk it up to tomorrow release.


Sheesh I can't take many more mildly productive days like these!!! Come on, NCEES


----------



## rafsan06




----------



## rafsan06




----------



## AZ_ladybrain

rafsan06 said:


> View attachment 22553





rafsan06 said:


> View attachment 22554


Do we trust?? lol


----------



## enginear19

rafsan06 said:


> View attachment 22553





rafsan06 said:


> View attachment 22554


@RBHeadge PE ???


----------



## SoVA Eng

rafsan06 said:


> View attachment 22554


@RBHeadge PE


----------



## Gocubsgo2123

AZ_ladybrain said:


> Do we trust?? lol



Reddit just said NY is out


----------



## CMM056

AZ_ladybrain said:


> Do we trust?? lol



Nah... test taken in Little Rock area, but email shows EST.


----------



## rafsan06

Yes Guys i am not Kidding.


----------



## eltayeb707

Gocubsgo2123 said:


> Reddit just said NY is out


Link?!


----------



## SoVA Eng

eltayeb707 said:


> Link?!


NY Out!!!! : PE_Exam (reddit.com)


----------



## rafsan06

I live in Georgia. Took the test in Arkansas as in AR you do not have to get boards approval to sit.


----------



## MillerTD

Indiana UNCHANGED...NOTHING


----------



## SoVA Eng

Sill not sure i trust it until @RBHeadge PE says it's true or I see my own email


----------



## tvalenti05

New York Results Out


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

we are all skeptics


----------



## Liz06

NY is OUT I can't check yet I am shaking


----------



## Fisherman504

Hmm seems real. Too much to edit both pictures.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Fisherman504 said:


> Hmm seems real. Too much to edit both pictures.


plus way less trollage this season....


----------



## SoVA Eng

I've been hitting F5 all week and now I don't want to


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm thinking it might be legit. Give me a few minutes


----------



## CMM056

rafsan06 said:


> I live in Georgia. Took the test in Arkansas as in AR you do not have to get boards approval to sit.


I figured that may be a possibility, but didn't want to believe it. If y'all trolling... it's beginning to work.


----------



## looper

NY


----------



## Liz06

It is real NY is out!!!! I fail!


----------



## Liz06

looper said:


> NY


Congratssss


----------



## MillerTD

good way to both troll us and trigger a DOS attack on the NCEES servers.....


----------



## Fisherman504

Plus I don't see that poster cry wolf.


----------



## Fisherman504

tvalenti05 said:


> New York Results Out
> 
> View attachment 22555


Congrats


----------



## SoVA Eng

and @Gocubsgo2123 left for the day ............  come back!!!!!!


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

fuuu. AZ is out. I FAILED AGAIN


----------



## SoVA Eng

looper said:


> NY


congrats!


----------



## Fisherman504

rafsan06 said:


> View attachment 22553


Congrats !!!!!


----------



## SoVA Eng

AZ_ladybrain said:


> fuuu. AZ is out. I FAILED AGAIN


so sorry!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

okay, its real. Give me a few minutes to get the map up.


----------



## SoVA Eng

rafsan06 said:


> Yes Guys i am not Kidding.


congrats!


----------



## SoVA Eng

RBHeadge PE said:


> okay, its real. Give me a few minutes to get the map up.


----------



## Gocubsgo2123

SoVA Eng said:


> and @Gocubsgo2123 left for the day ............  come back!!!!!!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE




----------



## PAconsteng

Me, sitting on the phone with my buddy who is buggin out cuz he just got the DE NCEES email....


----------



## SoVA Eng

Tmanwatery said:


> View attachment 22558


congrats!


----------



## PAconsteng

Tmanwatery said:


> View attachment 22558


Call Taylor my A. Mr. gotta post to ENGRBoards.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Can someone drag up my "day of release notes" from last week and repost here please


----------



## MeowMeow PE

i'm going to throw up!!!!


----------



## CMM056

I'm 95% sure that I failed but that 5% of hope is killing me right now!


----------



## JayUn PE




----------



## admin_meatball




----------



## RBHeadge PE

map is up








April 2021 Results Map


Since the question always comes up please consider including the times of release (in eastern) along with the state for future tracking purposes. Please only post the State and time of release in this thread. It makes things easier to track and to update the map. Thanks in advance! Note: I'm...




engineerboards.com


----------



## SoVA Eng

RBHeadge PE said:


> Can someone drag up my "day of release notes" from last week and repost here please


@RBHeadge PE these?


Do not talk about exam problems here. When the release occurs I'm almost certain someone from NCEES will be monitoring this thread. You really don't want to get your results and then get a nasty-gram from your State board that you violated the candidate agreement and they are going to take action against you.
*No one on this board actually knows when the release will occur.*
No one on the State boards know either.
There is a general expectation that it will happen today based only on previous April releases. BUT that doesn't mean that it will happen today.
Please mentally prepare yourselves that it may not happen today.


At some point soon, within the next week or so, all you are going to get that email.

For many of you it will be a joyous moment, it's your day! Go celebrate! But wait until you have your license number before you add PE after your name.
For some of you it will not be a pleasant experience. Just remember that this exam doesn't define who you are as a person or your ability to do your job. Don't let it drag you into a dark place. If you were allowed to sit for the exam then you have the ability to pass the exam! Improve your study habits, gain new experience, and kicks its ass in October.

*Here's what to do after you get the results.*
If you are one of the very first people to get your results, then please drop us a quick note in this thread and try to add a screenshot. If you are the FIRST person to report then you should expect to get a little pushback. Apologies in advanced if others and I seem skeptical, we're just trying to avoid a false alarm.
Everyone should feel free to tell us you passed or not in this thread. We'll all congratulate you and provide reactions as long as we can.
The April 2021 results subforum has been created at:





April 2021​For the results!



engineerboards.com
I will have the map thread there. Please post only the State and time of release in that thread. Please leave discussion out of that thread. The first day is pretty chaotic and the lack of distractions really helps me get the map done faster and with limited errors. If someone else has reported your State in that thread then you don't have to report it again.
AFTER YOU GET YOUR RESULTS. Check the subforum and see if anyone has started a thread for your State. If not, please create one for your State and use that thread to talk about the process of getting licensure and all the other milestones in that thread. It makes things a lot easier for future forum readers to find information about your State and its processes and timelines.
Someone who eventually make a thread to report failed scores, and post the Texas pass scores. It's all an attempt to find the mythical cut score. If you are up to it, feel free to contribute. Don't feel compiled! I'm not a "fan" myself. It doesn't actually matter in the scheme of things. At best it can be used for a Pyrrhic victory or do some blood letting. At worst it just enhanced the negative feelings. There is some limited utility in it for future discussions though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SoVA Eng said:


> @RBHeadge PE these?
> 
> 
> Do not talk about exam problems here. When the release occurs I'm almost certain someone from NCEES will be monitoring this thread. You really don't want to get your results and then get a nasty-gram from your State board that you violated the candidate agreement and they are going to take action against you.
> *No one on this board actually knows when the release will occur.*
> No one on the State boards know either.
> There is a general expectation that it will happen today based only on previous April releases. BUT that doesn't mean that it will happen today.
> Please mentally prepare yourselves that it may not happen today.
> 
> 
> At some point soon, within the next week or so, all you are going to get that email.
> 
> For many of you it will be a joyous moment, it's your day! Go celebrate! But wait until you have your license number before you add PE after your name.
> For some of you it will not be a pleasant experience. Just remember that this exam doesn't define who you are as a person or your ability to do your job. Don't let it drag you into a dark place. If you were allowed to sit for the exam then you have the ability to pass the exam! Improve your study habits, gain new experience, and kicks its ass in October.
> 
> *Here's what to do after you get the results.*
> If you are one of the very first people to get your results, then please drop us a quick note in this thread and try to add a screenshot. If you are the FIRST person to report then you should expect to get a little pushback. Apologies in advanced if others and I seem skeptical, we're just trying to avoid a false alarm.
> Everyone should feel free to tell us you passed or not in this thread. We'll all congratulate you and provide reactions as long as we can.
> The April 2021 results subforum has been created at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2021​For the results!
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> I will have the map thread there. Please post only the State and time of release in that thread. Please leave discussion out of that thread. The first day is pretty chaotic and the lack of distractions really helps me get the map done faster and with limited errors. If someone else has reported your State in that thread then you don't have to report it again.
> AFTER YOU GET YOUR RESULTS. Check the subforum and see if anyone has started a thread for your State. If not, please create one for your State and use that thread to talk about the process of getting licensure and all the other milestones in that thread. It makes things a lot easier for future forum readers to find information about your State and its processes and timelines.
> Someone who eventually make a thread to report failed scores, and post the Texas pass scores. It's all an attempt to find the mythical cut score. If you are up to it, feel free to contribute. Don't feel compiled! I'm not a "fan" myself. It doesn't actually matter in the scheme of things. At best it can be used for a Pyrrhic victory or do some blood letting. At worst it just enhanced the negative feelings. There is some limited utility in it for future discussions though.


yes thanks


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> View attachment 22558


Congrats!


----------



## Fisherman504

Tmanwatery said:


> View attachment 22558


Congrats


----------



## RBHeadge PE

rafsan06 said:


> View attachment 22553


Congrats!
Thank you for posting! you were first!


----------



## eltayeb707

Tmanwatery said:


> View attachment 22558


Congratulations!


----------



## Fisherman504

Told y'all it's an outlier.


----------



## CMM056

SoVA Eng said:


> @RBHeadge PE these?
> 
> 
> Do not talk about exam problems here. When the release occurs I'm almost certain someone from NCEES will be monitoring this thread. You really don't want to get your results and then get a nasty-gram from your State board that you violated the candidate agreement and they are going to take action against you.
> *No one on this board actually knows when the release will occur.*
> No one on the State boards know either.
> There is a general expectation that it will happen today based only on previous April releases. BUT that doesn't mean that it will happen today.
> Please mentally prepare yourselves that it may not happen today.
> 
> 
> At some point soon, within the next week or so, all you are going to get that email.
> 
> For many of you it will be a joyous moment, it's your day! Go celebrate! But wait until you have your license number before you add PE after your name.
> For some of you it will not be a pleasant experience. Just remember that this exam doesn't define who you are as a person or your ability to do your job. Don't let it drag you into a dark place. If you were allowed to sit for the exam then you have the ability to pass the exam! Improve your study habits, gain new experience, and kicks its ass in October.
> 
> *Here's what to do after you get the results.*
> If you are one of the very first people to get your results, then please drop us a quick note in this thread and try to add a screenshot. If you are the FIRST person to report then you should expect to get a little pushback. Apologies in advanced if others and I seem skeptical, we're just trying to avoid a false alarm.
> Everyone should feel free to tell us you passed or not in this thread. We'll all congratulate you and provide reactions as long as we can.
> The April 2021 results subforum has been created at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2021​For the results!
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> I will have the map thread there. Please post only the State and time of release in that thread. Please leave discussion out of that thread. The first day is pretty chaotic and the lack of distractions really helps me get the map done faster and with limited errors. If someone else has reported your State in that thread then you don't have to report it again.
> AFTER YOU GET YOUR RESULTS. Check the subforum and see if anyone has started a thread for your State. If not, please create one for your State and use that thread to talk about the process of getting licensure and all the other milestones in that thread. It makes things a lot easier for future forum readers to find information about your State and its processes and timelines.
> Someone who eventually make a thread to report failed scores, and post the Texas pass scores. It's all an attempt to find the mythical cut score. If you are up to it, feel free to contribute. Don't feel compiled! I'm not a "fan" myself. It doesn't actually matter in the scheme of things. At best it can be used for a Pyrrhic victory or do some blood letting. At worst it just enhanced the negative feelings. There is some limited utility in it for future discussions though.


I'm trying to read through this but can't make it... everything is blurry, breathing is erratic, hand shaking...


----------



## Gocubsgo2123

can someone post that excel sheet that says when states tend to release with respect to the first release?


----------



## SoVA Eng

Fisherman504 said:


> Told y'all it's an outlier.


told you i was ok with that


----------



## Fisherman504

Liz06 said:


> It is real NY is out!!!! I fail!


I'm sorry. You'll get it next time. !!


----------



## enginear19

Gocubsgo2123 said:


> can someone post that excel sheet that says when states tend to release in regards to the first release?


Check this thread State Release Notes - Apr 2021


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CMM056 said:


> I'm trying to read through this but can't make it... everything is blurry, breathing is erratic, hand shaking...


yeah, this moment, right now, is that hardest.


----------



## enginear19

This is going to be the longest lunch break of my life


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Gocubsgo2123 said:


> can someone post that excel sheet that says when states tend to release with respect to the first release?


No one has ever taken the time to write and track the release times for each State over the last few years. The thread referenced above was for general notes.


----------



## Gocubsgo2123

enginear19 said:


> Check this thread State Release Notes - Apr 2021


Thanks! Of course that says that Delaware and New York are generally day 1 or 2 and this year they are first. Seems like everything is an outlier this year


----------



## SoVA Eng

enginear19 said:


> This is going to be the longest lunch break of my life



I'm too anxious to eat


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I just got the notification email from Kansas.....I'm too scared to log in and see the red fail..........I can't do it.....


----------



## Fisherman504

What state? It's usually after lunch for most states anyways. 


SoVA Eng said:


> I'm too anxious to eat


----------



## SoVA Eng

Fisherman504 said:


> What state? It's usually after lunch for most states anyways.


VA


----------



## eltayeb707

RBHeadge PE said:


> yeah, this moment, right now, is that hardest.


So far NY, AR?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Are we only at five States so far?


----------



## 5 to 9

AZ_ladybrain said:


> fuuu. AZ is out. I FAILED AGAIN


I'm so sorry to hear that. I have failed twice and don't feel too confident on my third time so you are not alone! I'm sure you'll get it next time. Hang in there!


----------



## SoVA Eng

eltayeb707 said:


> So far NY, AR?


KS


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are we only at five States so far?


Kansas has released


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm tracking, AR, NY, DE, AZ, KS so far


----------



## SoVA Eng

I'm gonna barf


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I failed. But that means I'll get to be back with some of you wonderful people again in the fall!!


----------



## 5 to 9

Liz06 said:


> It is real NY is out!!!! I fail!


I'm so so sorry. Please hang in there! I'm sure you'll get it next time.


----------



## SoVA Eng

MeowMeow said:


> I failed. But that means I'll get to be back with some of you wonderful people again in the fall!!


so sorry to hear that!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow said:


> I failed. But that means I'll get to be back with some of you wonderful people again in the fall!!


I know you will @MeowMeow !!! I'll be rooting for you!


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm tracking, AR, NY, DE, AZ, KS so far


AZ 9:04AM PST


----------



## 305dalage

Hopefully, Florida releases today. Another outlier.


----------



## 305dalage

Where is our florida board rep?


----------



## 5 to 9

This is going to make me sick... I'm not ready for these results. If someone gets Texas before me, let me know. I am too scared to check and see another potential red box :0


----------



## Fisherman504

305dalage said:


> Hopefully, Florida releases today. Another outlier.


I mean release on a Wednesday is already an outlier, so you and CA might get it on day 1.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

5 to 9 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. I have failed twice and don't feel too confident on my third time so you are not alone! I'm sure you'll get it next time. Hang in there!


Thank You. I honestly was having way too much fun instead of studying so I need to lay off that and study like I did last Summer. At least Arizona summers are miserable.....



MeowMeow said:


> I failed. But that means I'll get to be back with some of you wonderful people again in the fall!!


Study group?


----------



## Name2753

305dalage said:


> Hopefully, Florida releases today. Another outlier.


Hopefully  

any Florida board people reading?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

305dalage said:


> Where is our florida board rep?


I saw them lurking earlier today. 

I would imagine they are currently busy doing whatever internal process is required for them to authorize the release.


----------



## eltayeb707

Liz06 said:


> It is real NY is out!!!! I fail!


I'm so so sorry. Please hang in there!


----------



## steel

I am in PA, and looking at the Oct 2020 release map, they did release the first day, along with most other states, so this is going to be the longest afternoon of my life.


----------



## SoVA Eng

reddit said MI is in


----------



## Kashybobashy

Failed - 1st time taker in NY. Attached my diagnostics .. 44/80


----------



## MeehanK

Just sitting here in MN ...


----------



## Gocubsgo2123

5 to 9 said:


> This is going to make me sick... I'm not ready for these results. If someone gets Texas before me, let me know. I am too scared to check and see another potential red box :0


Right there with ya. I feel like I’m gonna throw up but it says TX usually doesn’t release till later in the day or on day 2. I have no idea how I’m going to be able to wait


----------



## SoVA Eng

Kashybobashy said:


> Failed - 1st time taker in NY. Attached my diagnostics .. 44/80View attachment 22565


Sorry to hear that! You'll do better next time!


----------



## SoVA Eng

reddit says NC and ID are out


----------



## JayUn PE

5 to 9 said:


> This is going to make me sick... I'm not ready for these results. If someone gets Texas before me, let me know. I am too scared to check and see another potential red box :0


Fellow Texan here rooting for you!!!


----------



## 5 to 9

JayUn PE said:


> Fellow Texan here rooting for you!!!


THANK YOU SO MUCH! I'm on the verge here. Really appreciate your encouragement, Thank you!


----------



## 5 to 9

Texas came out around 5 PM Eastern in Fall. Might be around that time this time around


----------



## catquestions

structurenole2015 said:


> I am in PA, and looking at the Oct 2020 release map, they did release the first day, along with most other states, so this is going to be the longest afternoon of my life.


We need a PA support group.

I think October 2020 was an outlier.....


----------



## djl PE

Alabama is flexing on me so hard RN


----------



## civilcd227

anyone in MA yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

you don't know suck until you've dealt with NJ and the pcs


----------



## djl PE

I’m hoping a lot of Central Time Zone states (including AL) are just taking a lunch break and will post at 12:01


----------



## Rjet

NJmike PE said:


> you don't know suck until you've dealt with NJ and the pcs


When does NJ come out generally? This is really getting crazy right now..


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@5 to 9 is posting a steady trickle of states in the map thread. Shouldn't be long before most of the country is out.

But for >1000 people on this thread right now there is surprisingly little new posts. No State threads going up. Seems weird


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Rjet said:


> When does NJ come out generally? This is really getting crazy right now..


NY is a PCS state (or is it CTS?). It'll be a few days...


----------



## Fisherman504

Rjet said:


> When does NJ come out generally? This is really getting crazy right now..











State Release Notes - Apr 2021


This is my third effort at compiling a list of individual State release notes. This is updated based on the comments on last year's post and last years results release. It's obviously incomplete. Please reply with your own notes, and any observations from the upcoming April 2021 release as this...




engineerboards.com





Go there.


----------



## NJmike PE

Rjet said:


> When does NJ come out generally? This is really getting crazy right now..


I'm still waiting for 2014 results....


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow said:


> I failed. But that means I'll get to be back with some of you wonderful people again in the fall!!



Aw, I’m sorry to hear this. But hey, you’ve got to remember that this is simply an exam, and believe it or not, passing doesn’t make you a better engineer than you were the day before, and failing doesn’t make you a worse engineer than you were the day before, either! You will tackle this beast of an exam next time. I have faith in you!


----------



## SoVA Eng

NJmike PE said:


> I'm still waiting for 2014 results....


I needed that laugh. I'm sitting here about to have a panic attack


----------



## MillerTD

...my phone's email keeps dinging but it is EB posts...NOT NCEES.... grrrrrrr!!! come on Indiana!!!!


----------



## djl PE

If I get bad results today, I’m getting a chick-fil-a milkshake. If I get good results today, I’m getting a chick-fil-a milkshake.


----------



## david10

RBHeadge PE said:


> NY is a PCS state (or is it CTS?). It'll be a few days...


What is PCS or CTS?


----------



## Rjet

Fisherman504 said:


> State Release Notes - Apr 2021
> 
> 
> This is my third effort at compiling a list of individual State release notes. This is updated based on the comments on last year's post and last years results release. It's obviously incomplete. Please reply with your own notes, and any observations from the upcoming April 2021 release as this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go there.


They dont seem to have the exact website where we can go to check the NJ results..


----------



## Wish

one try, wooooo


----------



## MillerTD

djl said:


> If I get bad results today, I’m getting a chick-fil-a milkshake. If I get good results today, I’m getting a chick-fil-a milkshake.


which one has the Bailey's in it?


----------



## willybob

Didn't get an email from NCEES but got this... is it legit?


----------



## Liz06

5 to 9 said:


> I'm so so sorry. Please hang in there! I'm sure you'll get it next time.


I just want to leave for the day 


5 to 9 said:


> I'm so so sorry. Please hang in there! I'm sure you'll get it next time.


43 is my score


----------



## NJmike PE

david10 said:


> What is PCS or CTS?





https://www.pcshq.com/


----------



## SoVA Eng

djl said:


> If I get bad results today, I’m getting a *jumbo margarita*. If I get good results today, I’m getting a *jumbo margarita*.


FIFY


----------



## djl PE

MillerTD said:


> which one has the Bailey's in it?


Yes


----------



## djl PE

SoVA Eng said:


> FIFY


TY


----------



## RBHeadge PE

david10 said:


> What is PCS or CTS?


Its a third party service that the State uses to aid in issuing licenses.


----------



## leggo PE

willybob said:


> Didn't get an email from NCEES but got this... is it legit?View attachment 22573



I’m not familiar with South Carolina’s release process, but if that came from a Board email, it would seem to me you have passed! Congrats!


----------



## kcm5111

Anybody know when Ohio releases?


----------



## TheDude239

Anyone else feel like they need to go tell the boss they gotta head home for the day? Fingers crossed down in FL.


----------



## willybob

leggo PE said:


> I’m not familiar with South Carolina’s release process, but if that came from a Board email, it would seem to me you have passed!


I hope so but It's my second time taking it and I got an email from NCEES instead last time (so did my coworker who passed)


----------



## leggo PE

@willybob what time did you receive that email?


----------



## SoVA Eng

willybob said:


> I hope so but It's my second time taking it and I got an email from NCEES instead last time (so did my coworker who passed)


You could call the number that's listed in the email and ask.


----------



## willybob

leggo PE said:


> @willybob what time did you receive that email?


12:46


----------



## leggo PE

willybob said:


> I hope so but It's my second time taking it and I got an email from NCEES instead last time (so did my coworker who passed)



Hm, that’s strange! Here’s a silly question, have you logged into NCEES to see if your results are posted?


----------



## MillerTD

kcm5111 said:


> Anybody know when Ohio releases?


no one knows anything...that's why we're here watching


----------



## leggo PE

It’s entirely possible that the SC Board changed how it releases results this year, or it could be an anomaly.


----------



## willybob

leggo PE said:


> Hm, that’s strange! Here’s a silly question, have you logged into NCEES to see if your results are posted?


I checked and they're not up


----------



## RBHeadge PE

willybob said:


> Didn't get an email from NCEES but got this... is it legit?View attachment 22573


It's hard to tell from a screen grab... y'know with spear phishing attacks and all that...but yeah, CONGRATS!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> I’m not familiar with South Carolina’s release process, but if that came from a Board email, it would seem to me you have passed! Congrats!


I seem to recall them taking slightly longer than most States. Maybe they like to send out emails earlier or first?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

kcm5111 said:


> Anybody know when Ohio releases?


For a few years they were really consistent always around 12:50 eastern. But that may have been a coincidence.


----------



## willybob

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's hard to tell from a screen grab... y'know with spear phishing attacks and all that...but yeah, CONGRATS!!


My gut is telling me it's legit but if not it'll be the biggest let down ever. Not celebrating till I see that green box


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Google says that the phone number is legit


----------



## RBHeadge PE

willybob said:


> My gut is telling me it's legit but if not it'll be the biggest let down ever. Not celebrating till I see that green box


I'll put on my cybersecurity hat for a moment.
Assume that it may be a phishing attempt. Call the phone number to confirm that it's legit.


If it is true then celebrate.


----------



## realms17




----------



## leggo PE

@willybob call the number!! Like @SoVA Eng said first, and @RBHeadge PE said second.


----------



## SoVA Eng

leggo PE said:


> @willybob call the number!!


That's what I'm saying!!!


----------



## Liz06

realms17 said:


>


----------



## djl PE

@RBHeadge PE would you please authorize Alabama to release?


----------



## SoVA Eng

Waiting for VA like.........


----------



## leggo PE

SoVA Eng said:


> That's what I'm saying!!!



It’s the best idea! I’ll go give you credit. Haha!


----------



## StrucDesignEIT

SoVA Eng said:


> Waiting for VA like.........


LOL, me too. Guess it hit right at lunch time for DPOR.


----------



## willybob

leggo PE said:


> @willybob call the number!! Like @SoVA Eng said first, and @RBHeadge PE said second.


I called them, the admin that answered wasn't helpful but said if that's what the email says then it's true.


----------



## leggo PE

willybob said:


> I called them, the admin that answered wasn't helpful but said if that's what the email says then it's true.


Well then, I stand by my earlier congrats!


----------



## SoVA Eng

StrucDesignEIT said:


> LOL, me too. Guess it hit right at lunch time for DPOR.


Wish they would have waited til after lunch before starting the madness, then I would have eaten something


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl said:


> @RBHeadge PE would you please authorize Alabama to release?


That depends.... Roll Tide or War Eagle?


----------



## willybob

@RBHeadge PE you got other confirmation that SC is out?


----------



## chelseadawn

Nothing on NCEES for me yet but does appear our board (APEGA) has posted.

Won't feel real till NCEES does. (This is Alberta, Canada)


----------



## MillerTD

SoVA Eng said:


> Wish they would have waited til after lunch before starting the madness, then I would have eaten something


lie on the floor...less to head your head on if you faint


----------



## djl PE

I know I could be in PA or GA or HI and it would be worse, but I’m gonna complain anyways. Generally in the first five —> outside the first hour = torture for me


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That depends.... Roll Tide or War Eagle?


Go Blazers!


----------



## 305dalage

Florida, please release it today!!!


----------



## SoVA Eng

@5 to 9 let me know if VA comes out lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

willybob said:


> @RBHeadge PE you got other confirmation that SC is out?


no, but I'm treating it as legit


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chelseadawn said:


> Nothing on NCEES for me yet but does appear our board (APEGA) has posted.
> 
> Won't feel real till NCEES does. (This is Alberta, Canada)
> 
> View attachment 22576


I'll add a Canadian map.

Congrats!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl said:


> Go Blazers!


ohhh sorry. The correct answer is 
Fly Eagles Fly!


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ohhh sorry. The correct answer is
> Fly Eagles Fly!


Well in that case I’m gonna say Titan UP!!!


----------



## 5 to 9

SoVA Eng said:


> @5 to 9 let me know if VA comes out lol


Will do! I'll have to step out soon to eat lunch and go to a site visit, but I'll def update as best I can


----------



## Plopilop

Did results start getting released ?!!


----------



## SoVA Eng

Plopilop said:


> Did results start getting released ?!!


Where you been?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl said:


> Well in that case I’m gonna say Titan UP!!!


I'm going to enjoy coloring Alabama midnight green.


----------



## Plopilop

lol I had lost hope for today


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Plopilop said:


> Did results start getting released ?!!


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm going to enjoy coloring Alabama midnight green.


I prefer pass green but whatever works!!


----------



## DLD PE

djl said:


> Go Blazers!


Which means he roots for the Vols!


----------



## SoVA Eng

VA out. failed


----------



## enginear19

Come onnnnnnn WV!!!


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran said:


> Which means he roots for the Vols!


HALT


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> Which means he roots for the Vols!


Thanks. I was trying to understand the Portland connection.


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thanks. I was trying to understand the Portland connection.


----------



## StrucDesignEIT

VA is out at 1:25pm


----------



## SoVA Eng

StrucDesignEIT said:


> VA is out at 1:25pm
> View attachment 22577


Congrats!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl said:


>


Portland Trail Blazers, the NBA team. 

I'm not much of a college sports guy.


----------



## ericspell

willybob said:


> I called them, the admin that answered wasn't helpful but said if that's what the email says then it's true.


I got the same PE Approval Letter just now too. Still nothing on NCEES but I have emailed back and forth with Tracy Gunter (I switched tests from the SE to to Civil/Str test) so I'm counting it as a legitimate pass!!! Congrats!


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Portland Trail Blazers, the NBA team.
> 
> I'm not much of a college sports guy.


Oh no I went to University of Alabama at Birmingham, whose mascot is the Blazers. Don’t care about NBA.


----------



## Storme

Can confirm that SC is emailing out if you passed. Just got my email


----------



## willybob

ericspell said:


> I got the same PE Approval Letter just now too. Still nothing on NCEES but I have emailed back and forth with Tracy Gunter (I switched tests from the SE to to Civil/Str test) so I'm counting it as a legitimate pass!!! Congrats!


Thanks! Congrats to you as well


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

hey guys! what did i miss?


----------



## structural_girl_45

heart pounding just waiting and waiting for Louisiana to hurry up and post


----------



## StrucDesignEIT

SoVA Eng said:


> VA out. failed


I'm sorry to hear this. This is a tough test, but don't give up. It can be done.


----------



## Liz06

SoVA Eng said:


> VA out. failed


so sorry I feel your pain


----------



## MillerTD

Midwest is annoyingly quiet...there couldn't have been 24 people in our ONE location


----------



## Liz06

StrucDesignEIT said:


> VA is out at 1:25pm
> View attachment 22577


 Congratssss!!!!
Do you received a diagnosis?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thanks. I was trying to understand the Portland connection.




UAB fans aren't Tide or War Eagles, so us Vols tend to think of them as "allies".


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SoVA Eng said:


> VA out. failed


I'm so sorry! This exam was so hard!! We'll get it next time!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SoVA Eng said:


> VA out. failed


Don't give up. Practice, practice, practice. Come back stronger. Kobe Bryant and Michael Jordan were my biggest inspirations during my second attempt. Neither one of them were great at first. But they were diligent and wanted to get better. They worked everyday at it.

Practice discipline.

Execute with intention.

Move with purpose.

You've got this.


----------



## SoVA Eng

MeowMeow said:


> I'm so sorry! This exam was so hard!! We'll get it next time!!


I don't even want to try again.


----------



## StrucDesignEIT

Liz06 said:


> Congratssss!!!!
> Do you received a diagnosis?


No, just an email stating my results posted and the green button.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SoVA Eng said:


> I don't even want to try again.


I hear you. I don't even know what to do. I was going to do an online course next time, but all the people I know who did online courses this time and felt really prepared also failed. WTFFFFF


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I should have known this was going to happen today. how? because I have to leave the house and stop by the office.


----------



## enginear19

SoVA Eng said:


> I don't even want to try again.


I was where you are right now the last time I failed (April 2019, so far)... I took a year off, regrouped, and sat for it again this time.

It's okay to feel defeated. Just don't leave it that way.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Which means I'll probably get the email as soon as I park outside of the office.


----------



## SoVA Eng

MeowMeow said:


> I hear you. I don't even know what to do. I was going to do an online course next time, but all the people I know who did online courses this time and felt really prepared also failed. WTFFFFF


I did EET


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

screw you ncees


----------



## Liz06

I am curious to know about Transportation cut score. Anyone?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SoVA Eng said:


> I did EET


Yeah I know another person who did EET and failed. And another did Dr Tom's Classroom. So messed up. This exam must have been on a whole other level.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Liz06 said:


> I am curious to know about Transportation cut score. Anyone?


way too early to try to even guess that.
No one has even made a 'fail score' thread yet to start tracking it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> screw you ncees


So Maryland is still waiting?


----------



## StrucDesignEIT

MeowMeow said:


> Yeah I know another person who did EET and failed. And another did Dr Tom's Classroom. So messed up. This exam must have been on a whole other level.


I also did EET and the morning prep was good, but afternoon structural was only so-so. If it wasn't for my everyday work, I don't know that I would have passed. It was definitely a tough exam.


----------



## Kashybobashy

Liz06 said:


> I am curious to know about Transportation cut score. Anyone?


I had 44/80 I'm sure it's in the 50s though lol


----------



## Buckeyebuilder

NV out


----------



## mobius160




----------



## Kashybobashy

MeowMeow said:


> Yeah I know another person who did EET and failed. And another did Dr Tom's Classroom. So messed up. This exam must have been on a whole other level.


Me too I studied for months and did hundreds of problems, I'm really considering waiting until they switch to CBT and not bothering with Oct bc at least they give you the reference you need


----------



## john813_PE

RIP my brothers productivity


----------



## Liz06

Kashybobashy said:


> I had 44/80 I'm sure it's in the 50s though lol


Mine is 43


----------



## SoVA Eng

Liz06 said:


> Mine is 43


same


----------



## steel

Kashybobashy said:


> Me too I studied for months and did hundreds of problems, I'm really considering waiting until they switch to CBT and not bothering with Oct bc at least they give you the reference you need


Good luck trying to Ctrl+F your way through the online version of the steel manual! If I don't pass this time around, I am using that as motivation to pass in October. I am NOT about to deal with CBT if I can avoid it lol


----------



## Kashybobashy

Liz06 said:


> Mine is 43


My wine is chilling in the fridge now waiting for me to get home from work lol


----------



## willybob

GREEN BOX


----------



## Liz06

structurenole2015 said:


> Good luck trying to Ctrl+F your way through the online version of the steel manual! If I don't pass this time around, I am using that as motivation to pass in October. I am NOT about to deal with CBT if I can avoid it lol


Me too!!! October has to be it!!!!


----------



## Kashybobashy

structurenole2015 said:


> Good luck trying to Ctrl+F your way through the online version of the steel manual! If I don't pass this time around, I am using that as motivation to pass in October. I am NOT about to deal with CBT if I can avoid it lol


I felt that way too but now I'm not sure which is worse lol


----------



## NoDakEngineer

Can anyone confirm ND results? Map says it was added at 12:45, but I haven't gotten my results yet. Maybe they are preparing my diagnostics


----------



## Kashybobashy

Liz06 said:


> Me too!!! October has to be it!!!!


The pressure if having to pass in Oct itself will overwhelm me with the mentality of "this is the last chance to pass until it's Cbt" and then if I don't pass I will be even more distraught than I am now bc I will have wasted hundreds of more hours studying for paper pencil only to now completely change my studying to CBT... this is what's making me think I'll just wait LOL


----------



## chimak

NV 10:38 AM PST; Passed transpo!!!!


----------



## Liz06

Kashybobashy said:


> The pressure if having to pass in Oct itself will overwhelm me with the mentality of "this is the last chance to pass until it's Cbt" and then if I don't pass I will be even more distraught than I am now bc I will have wasted hundreds of more hours studying for paper pencil only to now completely change my studying to CBT... this is what's making me think I'll just wait LOL


You can just try . At the end of the days those hundred of hours studying will not be a waste!


----------



## Liz06

chimak said:


> NV 10:38 AM PST; Passed transpo!!!!


Congrats!!!!!
Did you take any class????


----------



## youngandmotivated

Anyone heard anything from TX yet?


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

djl said:


> I know I could be in PA or GA or HI and it would be worse, but I’m gonna complain anyways. Generally in the first five —> outside the first hour = torture for me


Or NJ


----------



## steel

Well, failed worse than I thought I did.
25/40 on morning
13/40 on afternoon (structural)

38/80

It's okay, it took me two tries for the FE exam, so I'm going to nail the crap out of this in October!


----------



## djl PE

I passed Construction in Alabama!!!


----------



## DLD PE

djl said:


> I passed Construction in Alabama!!!


Congrats!


----------



## Kashybobashy

structurenole2015 said:


> Well, failed worse than I thought I did.
> 25/40 on morning
> 13/40 on afternoon (structural)
> 
> 38/80
> 
> It's okay, it took me two tries for the FE exam, so I'm going to nail the crap out of this in October!
> 
> View attachment 22582


I'm so sorry... I certainly need to rub elbows with you to get some of your positivity though lol I'm so defeated right now I don't want to go through this again


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl said:


> I passed Construction in Alabama!!!


Congrats!
You had me nervous there for a few minutes. I saw your post in the map thread then it was all crickets. _Or maybe I should say cicadas? _And I got nervous.


----------



## Fisherman504

structurenole2015 said:


> Well, failed worse than I thought I did.
> 25/40 on morning
> 13/40 on afternoon (structural)
> 
> 38/80
> 
> It's okay, it took me two tries for the FE exam, so I'm going to nail the crap out of this in October!
> 
> View attachment 22582


You seem really strong in the construction aspect.


----------



## 305dalage

It looks like Florida is leaving for tomorrow.


----------



## harsha1

I passed PE Civil in Structural (New Mexico)!!


----------



## enginear19

Has anyone passed WRE yet? Still waiting over here in WV...


----------



## john813_PE

I'll revise my last comment. RIP my productivity. 

Keep on refreshing for florida results.


----------



## Kashybobashy

Does anyone know if the CBT civil will be 8 hours also or is it shorter ?


----------



## 242engineer

305dalage said:


> It looks like Florida is leaving for tomorrow.


I hope not! Otherwise I probably won’t get much done at work today


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Kashybobashy said:


> Does anyone know if the CBT civil will be 8 hours also or is it shorter ?


I would expect it to be 8 hrs like all of the other CBT exams.


----------



## Hamilton

I'm new here to EB, anyone know if there are any threads with tips for retaking the exam? Just got a fail on my first attempt and am hoping to retake in October. Just wanting some guidance on doing things different in the hopes of getting a different result.


----------



## Liz06

djl said:


> I passed Construction in Alabama!!!


COngratsssss!!!


----------



## Drew Thomas

Hamilton said:


> I'm new here to EB, anyone know if there are any threads with tips for retaking the exam? Just got a fail on my first attempt and am hoping to retake in October. Just wanting some guidance on doing things different in the hopes of getting a different result.


EET was a huge help to me this round. Their references were great and the examples were challenging. Also the book "A Mind For Numbers: How to Excel at Math and Science (Even If You Flunked Algebra)" has helped me at work and with studying.


----------



## Fisherman504

Hamilton said:


> I'm new here to EB, anyone know if there are any threads with tips for retaking the exam? Just got a fail on my first attempt and am hoping to retake in October. Just wanting some guidance on doing things different in the hopes of getting a different result.


There's plenty of threads here for tips. Just let everyone know which one you took and I'm sure folks will chime in.


----------



## sodasoda

TX out, passed structural!


----------



## Gocubsgo2123

Texas is out, I failed with a 60%. I took WRE and used test masters. Test masters is what screwed me for the afternoon session.


----------



## Desertratwithcats

enginear19 said:


> Has anyone passed WRE yet? Still waiting over here in WV...


Passed WRE! NC (already saw someone posted it was out). That exam was brutal so I am beyond thrilled that I passed.


----------



## Liz06

sodasoda said:


> TX out, passed structural!


congrats!!!


----------



## chimak

Liz06 said:


> Congrats!!!!!
> Did you take any class????


Thank you!! Actually did not and I came out of the test thinking I failed lol. I had EET binders from a friend and collected all old NCEES practice tests and a bunch of others. I feel like the EET binders helped me the most! And just being familiar with the references.


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Congrats!
> You had me nervous there for a few minutes. I saw your post in the map thread then it was all crickets. _Or maybe I should say cicadas? _And I got nervous.


Didn’t mean to leave you hanging! I was facetiming with the wife. Thanks!!


----------



## Liz06

Gocubsgo2123 said:


> Texas is out, I failed with a 60%


that's very close!!!!! You can do it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl said:


> Didn’t mean to leave you hanging! I was facetiming with the wife. Thanks!!


No worries. This is your day. Go celebrate!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

ok finally back in office but see how I tricked NCEES told them I gave up but I didn't I tricked them into releasing hahahaha


----------



## YAYA

any SE results released?


----------



## mobius160

YAYA said:


> any SE results released?


not as far as I'm aware. Probably wouldn't expect them for at least a week


----------



## RBHeadge PE

YAYA said:


> any SE results released?


scoring meeting started today and ends Friday.


----------



## leggo PE

YAYA said:


> any SE results released?


No, but they are currently holding the grading workshop right now, through Friday. So your afternoon questions are currently being graded. There’s something to think (nonstop, in a state of stress) about!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've gotta take the dog for a walk. That'll pretty much guarantee a huge flood of states will release in the next 20 min.
You're welcome.


----------



## Fisherman504

Wow my state is lacking. I did not put the name of my state because it might cause panic. Look at profile <------ to see state name.


----------



## hr.ghorbani




----------



## CMM056

Desertratwithcats said:


> Passed WRE! NC (already saw someone posted it was out). That exam was brutal so I am beyond thrilled that I passed.


Congratulations! I'm still waiting in LA. Most folks say that WRE is the easiest... If that's really true - I can't imagine the other modules. WRE afternoon made me want to walk out an hour into it.


----------



## 5 to 9

I fail and fail and fail again.
F*** my life


----------



## Liz06

5 to 9 said:


> I fail and fail and fail again.
> F*** my life
> View attachment 22589


DO NOT GIVE UP!


----------



## Fisherman504

CMM056 said:


> Congratulations! I'm still waiting in LA. Most folks say that WRE is the easiest... If that's really true - I can't imagine the other modules. WRE afternoon made me want to walk out an hour into it.


I think folks are assuming it's the easiest by the passing rate of 71% and secondary test taker passing rate of 46%. Which can be arbitrary wrong, I've taken transportation three times and WRE once in my last try and passed it. I've lowered the transportation passing rate the first and second time, but the experience gave me better knowledge to pass it on my fourth attempt.


----------



## john813_PE

People who take the WRE are just more smarter then other engeneers


----------



## Fisherman504

5 to 9 said:


> I fail and fail and fail again.
> F*** my life
> View attachment 22589


47 Just a couple more and you got it.
The structural one is always the hardest and I'm assuming the lowest cut score because of this.


----------



## Fisherman504

john813_PE said:


> People who take the WRE are just more smarter then other engeneers


Not this one.


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

MD is out


----------



## MillerTD




----------



## beccabun PE

MillerTD said:


> View attachment 22590


WOOOO! ArchE represent!!!


----------



## 5 to 9

Fisherman504 said:


> 47 Just a couple more and you got it.
> The structural one is always the hardest and I'm assuming the lowest cut score because of this.


Thank you for your encouragement. It’s the best score I’ve gotten so far but it pains that this keeps happening again and again. I hope you did okay yourself. Thank you again


----------



## structural_girl_45

Gocubsgo2123 said:


> Texas is out, I failed with a 60%. I took WRE and used test masters. Test masters is what screwed me for the afternoon session.


so sorry.. I don't have my results yet. But I agree.. Test masters had me studying ALOT of the wrong type of questions.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> So Maryland is still waiting?


Yep.


----------



## chelseadawn

Not sure but thought some here might find this information interesting.

Our board, APEGA, has released our results to us. I thought NCEES was updated at the same time and that something might be missing from me since APEGA said it should be on myNCEES and was not.

I reached out to NCEES and they said "the results and email notifications to APEGA examinees are in the queue to be released, but have not made it to the front of the line yet." So it looks like for us at least, that after our boards approval it goes back through NCEES again. I assumed NCEES released and that when APEGA approved it was posted automatically.


----------



## Fancynancy

PASSED! Civil Construction NC. Failed October 2019 but got the green box this time!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

djl said:


> I passed Construction in Alabama!!!


HEYYY congratulations @djl !!! SPAM buddy!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> WOOOO! ArchE represent!!!


Another ArchE from Maryland too!

nvm, it was Indy. Sorry, posted too fast.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> Yep.


Gahhh @civilrobot !!!


----------



## mobius160

MIssouri is out! Passed Transpo!


----------



## Liz06

mobius160 said:


> MIssouri is out! PAssed Transpo!


Congratssss!!!!! super!!! 
Did you take any classes ??? any advice in Transpo is welcome


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

civilrobot said:


> Yep.


URG. Your wait is kiiiiiiiilllllling me. And I'm not even waiting on results today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chelseadawn said:


> I reached out to NCEES and they said "the results and email notifications to APEGA examinees are in the queue to be released, but have not made it to the front of the line yet." So it looks like for us at least, that after our boards approval it goes back through NCEES again. I assumed NCEES released and that when APEGA approved it was posted automatically.


Interesting. I thought the same thing too. I wonder why it's not more automated.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

*PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mobius160

Liz06 said:


> Congratssss!!!!! super!!!
> Did you take any classes ??? any advice in Transpo is welcome


I took SoPE. 

My advice is that with transpo, that so much comes straight from tables and provided formulas that familiarizing yourself with the reference books is by far the most important thing.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I can't breathe. Everything is blurry. Crying


----------



## RBHeadge PE

OT: I just got back from taking the dog out. I'm surrounded by a State park. There are literally millions of cicadas within a mile of me. It's loud! My wife's sound meter was oscillating between 78-92 dB. Just this loud E note from all directions.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> *PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beccabun PE

civilrobot said:


> *PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> *PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


GONGRRATS!!!!!!1111111111!!!!


----------



## Liz06

mobius160 said:


> I took SoPE.
> 
> My advice is that with transpo, that so much comes straight from tables and provided formulas that familiarizing yourself with the reference books is by far the most important thing.


Thank you!!!


----------



## DLD PE

civilrobot said:


> *PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Congratulations!


----------



## enginear19

WV is out. 3rd time is apparently NOT the charm.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Just a quick role call, do we have anyone here waiting on:

Maine
Vermont
Oklahoma
South Dakota
Montana
Washington
Alaska
Hawaii
DC
I think I've seen reps from the other States.


----------



## steel

5 to 9 said:


> I fail and fail and fail again.
> F*** my life
> View attachment 22589


You still got 47 right! Work the depth sections that you struggled with most and then work the sections where you only missed one or two!

I got 38 right, so I'm worse off than you!


----------



## Liz06

mobius160 said:


> I took SoPE.
> 
> My advice is that with transpo, that so much comes straight from tables and provided formulas that familiarizing yourself with the reference books is by far the most important thing.


My CERM is an old version from 2015 and now with the manuals changed, would you recommend to buy the new one??


----------



## MadamPirate PE

civilrobot said:


> *PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


YES I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT!!!!!


----------



## RuffleFluffle

Passed geotech second time around!


----------



## Liz06

RuffleFluffle said:


> Passed geotech second time around!


Congratssss 

State??


----------



## djl PE

civilrobot said:


> *PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


WOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiresomedegree0

RBHeadge PE said:


> Just a quick role call, do we have anyone here waiting on:
> 
> Maine
> Vermont
> Oklahoma
> South Dakota
> Montana
> Washington
> Alaska
> Hawaii
> DC
> I think I've seen reps from the other States.


Still waiting on Tennessee... This is tough!

Hello everyone!


----------



## bmcg211

since GA's online license lookup is down for maintenance until next Tuesday, I'm not feeling optimistic for getting our results this week


----------



## NoDakEngineer

First try thank god.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

civilrobot said:


> *PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


SWEET BABY JEEBUS! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU AND PROUD OF YOU!


----------



## Michael B

Louisiana is in


----------



## FMA

MD OUT I Pass


----------



## Liz06

NoDakEngineer said:


> View attachment 22595
> 
> First try thank god.


Congratssss!!!!
Did you take any classes?


----------



## Name2753

Have we heard anything for Florida?


----------



## Liz06

FMA said:


> MD OUT I Pass


Congratsssss!!!!


----------



## 305dalage

Name2753 said:


> Have we heard anything for Florida?


Nothing yet


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> OT: I just got back from taking the dog out. I'm surrounded by a State park. There are literally millions of cicadas within a mile of me. It's loud! My wife's sound meter was oscillating between 78-92 dB. Just this loud E note from all directions.


that was me. sorry. lol


----------



## NoDakEngineer

Liz06 said:


> Congratssss!!!!
> Did you take any classes?


I took the PPI course from Kaplan. It was good for a "refresher" but what really helped me was taking a bunch of old practice exams. I jumped into a conference room at work on a few Saturdays and timed them like I was actually taking the exam.


----------



## john813_PE

Name2753 said:


> Have we heard anything for Florida?



I know in the past the FBPE rep has written a post on here a few minutes before results are released letting us know that the email is forthcoming. The rep was logged on today(stalking lol) but that was in the am


----------



## JayUn PE

civilrobot said:


> I can't breathe. Everything is blurry. Crying


----------



## kcm5111




----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> that was me. sorry. lol


----------



## engineerwillis

If you live in Georgia, login at this link to check. https://secure.sos.state.ga.us/mylicense/Login.aspx?ReturnUrl=/mylicense


----------



## engineerwillis

I received my license already!!!!


----------



## SoVA Eng

Can anyone in civil structural that passed give any pointers? I took a review course and still failed. I have practice exams. Maybe there are different ones I should try?


----------



## CMM056

Got my email from NCEES at 2:16PM. Wanted to get to a good stopping point on projects before opening. Let me be transparent...

I said I'd never go to college. Finished in four years but older with a family. I'm a pastor of a small church. I am a horrible test taker. I took the FE 9 times (yes you read that right) because I tried every 2 years instead of staying on top of it. This was my 3rd attempt at the PE... and even though I can do everything except seal/sign a set of plans and everyone tells me I'm great at my job... It never got any easier. You've probably already guessed because of all the life history... I FINALLY PASSED! I am thanking Almighty God for his grace and mercy - I nearly left before the evening session was over.


----------



## SoVA Eng

CMM056 said:


> Got my email from NCEES at 2:16PM. Wanted to get to a good stopping point on projects before opening. Let me be transparent...
> 
> I said I'd never go to college. Finished in four years but older with a family. I'm a pastor of a small church. I am a horrible test taker. I took the FE 9 times (yes you read that right) because I tried every 2 years instead of staying on top of it. This was my 3rd attempt at the PE... and even though I can do everything except seal/sign a set of plans and everyone tells me I'm great at my job... It never got any easier. You've probably already guessed because of all the life history... I FINALLY PASSED! I am thanking Almighty God for his grace and mercy - I nearly left before the evening session was over.


congrats!


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

SoVA Eng said:


> Can anyone in civil structural that passed give any pointers? I took a review course and still failed. I have practice exams. Maybe there are different ones I should try?


same. saaaaame.


----------



## CMM056

AMEN!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> *PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


YESSSS!!!!!!


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

civilrobot said:


> *PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Ah good job!! I know you said you focused on lots of practice problems this round. Which ones did you find most helpful??


----------



## mobius160

Liz06 said:


> My CERM is an old version from 2015 and now with the manuals changed, would you recommend to buy the new one??


I would definitely recommend having all references be as up to date as possible. Might not make a huge difference but it'd be terrible if something small cost you an answer


----------



## engineerwillis

If you took test in Georgia, login to secretary's website and check. I would post link, but this site will not let me. I have already received my license!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> that was me. sorry. lol


Keep it down. I can hear you from the west coast, sheesh. Kids these days...


----------



## mc87yanks

Anyone in NJ have anything showing on their checklist on the NJ Consumer Affairs page?


----------



## enginear19

CMM056 said:


> AMEN!
> 
> View attachment 22604


Congrats!!! If you don't mind my asking, what reference materials/practice problems/courses did you use to study? I felt like a lot of my practice problems were nothing like some of the afternoon problems I found on the exam.


----------



## CMM056

enginear19 said:


> Congrats!!! If you don't mind my asking, what reference materials/practice problems/courses did you use to study? I felt like a lot of my practice problems were nothing like some of the afternoon problems I found on the exam.


I used EET on demand and was very impressed with the content and the instructor's availability. I have to admit that I didn't keep on schedule but did watch every video which proved beneficial because of the insight of what would most likely be on the exam and what most likely would not be on the exam. I believe that the morning carried me because I have so much experience in construction and design, but the evening killed me. Prior to getting the PASS, I already made plans to do nothing but work problems related to the evening.


----------



## SouthernEggHead

This is not a drill for Georgia. I have officially been assigned a licence number. I took the Civil Construction exam.


----------



## bmcg211

engineerwillis said:


> If you took test in Georgia, login to secretary's website and check. I would post link, but this site will not let me. I have already received my license!


i logged in and under your licenses - professional engineer - it just says pending for license number and status. does this mean anything or does everyone's say that before they pass/fail people?


----------



## PAGeotech

Second time taking the exam. I am so glad I never have to do this again....


----------



## RuffleFluffle

Liz06 said:


> Congratssss
> 
> State??


WV. Failed in October with a 53 so I knew it had to be close.


----------



## leggo PE

civilrobot said:


> *PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! You did it! It’s party time now! Since I’m seeing this over an hour late, I fully hope you’re a couple deep by now!


----------



## realms17

46


----------



## WaterGuyHH

bmcg211 said:


> i logged in and under your licenses - professional engineer - it just says pending for license number and status. does this mean anything or does everyone's say that before they pass/fail people?


Mine says the same thing for Georgia.


----------



## StrucDesignEIT

SoVA Eng said:


> Can anyone in civil structural that passed give any pointers? I took a review course and still failed. I have practice exams. Maybe there are different ones I should try?


This was my first time taking the PE. I have 6 years work experience since I have an Eng. Tech degree and my work exposes me to many different structural materials and uses. 

That said, I still took EET civil breadth and structural depth on demand and watched every video. I worked many problems in the civil breadth review since that has been since college for even seeing some of that stuff. I focused most of my study on the AM session. With the PM structural depth, I just did problems where I needed the most help which was honestly in Analysis of loads and structures. I also found it was important to be as familiar as possible with the codes (AISC, ACI, ASCE 7, NDS, etc.) I tabbed a lot. I mean a lot. 

I used the EET cheat sheets and kept them in separate binders for easy reference. I used them a lot on the exam, esp the civil breadth. I did the EET practice exam just like exam day. Two four hour timed sessions in my office on a Saturday with no one around and all my references. I did ok, but did not score what I considered to be a passing grade.

So I studied harder and beefed up my cheat sheets with extra notes. I ran out of time and did not end up working many of the EET structural depth problems. I did not get the NCEES practice exams, though I intended to, just ran out of time.

On exam day, I felt really good when I finished my AM. I tried not to guess on more than 8 or 10. I think I ended up guessing on 6 or 7 and of those, I felt pretty good about my guesses.

For the PM, I first looked through and felt like a deer in the headlights. I was nervous especially when I kept passing over problems to not get stalled. But I just buckled down and did problems I felt confident on. Then on to problems I was a little unsure about and hit my references hard. Finally, I was able to get a rhythm and do okay. Some problems I just ended up guessing on, probably 10 or 11.

Just have to remain calm and try to be as organized as you can. I only took the references that were on the NCEES list (except AASHTO). I had old copies of OSHA. I found and printed a copy of the PCI book. Other than my references, I took my small binder with EET cheat sheets and the two EET binders.


----------



## Marcym0701

Does NJ usually come out the next day? Looks like East coast offices are done and closing and still nothing from NJ


----------



## Vivek66122

Marcym0701 said:


> Does NJ usually come out the next day? Looks like East coast offices are done and closing and still nothing from NJ


I am also waiting for NJ result.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

AZ_ladybrain said:


> Ah good job!! I know you said you focused on lots of practice problems this round. Which ones did you find most helpful??


I'll type up something more helpful in another thread because there are some tangibles and intangibles that I want to put out there that may help others. 

I basically did a lot of problems that were a touch harder than the exam. The Goswami exams are hard but if you work through them to understand the concepts behind those problems, then that should help. 

The Civil Engineering PE Practice Exams: 2 Full Breadth Exams are on the easier side but a good ego boost and temperature check for readiness. 

I bought all of the NCEES Civil depth exams and picked out problems to work through. I also paid attention to the way NCEES solved a problem. There's a lesson in the solutions. 

I got my hands on the SoPE practice problems and worked those with the EET practice problems, simulated exams, and some ancient ASCE exams. I worked problems for hours. And hours. And hours.


----------



## mc87yanks

Vivek66122 said:


> I am also waiting for NJ result.


In the past it has been 4-5 days later than the initial release, but some people had their online "checklist" update on Day 2 on the NJ Consumer Affairs page.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Oh man, I sit in a meeting all morning, and of course it's happening. Sooo late to this party today.


----------



## Marcym0701

mc87yanks said:


> In the past it has been 4-5 days later than the initial release, but some people had their online "checklist" update on Day 2 on the NJ Consumer Affairs page.


That’s too long!! Do you have the link to that checklist? Couldn’t find it. Thanks!


----------



## Vivek66122

mc87yanks said:


> In the past it has been 4-5 days later than the initial release, but some people had their online "checklist" update on Day 2 on the NJ Consumer Affairs page.


I should have taken exam in another state


----------



## Plopilop

Anyone else waiting on California here


----------



## mc87yanks

Marcym0701 said:


> That’s too long!! Do you have the link to that checklist? Couldn’t find it. Thanks!





https://newjersey.mylicense.com/eGov/Home.aspx


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

rafsan06 said:


> View attachment 22553


Congrats!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

leggo PE said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! You did it! It’s party time now! Since I’m seeing this over an hour late, I fully hope you’re a couple deep by now!


THANK YOU!!!!! in a meeting but i was so close. i was on the phone with my mom and then my phone dinged with a 15 minute reminder. lol but the champagne is chilling as i type!


----------



## GHOSTMEout

Plopilop said:


> Anyone else waiting on California here


Waiting!


----------



## kanyeperrier

Plopilop said:


> Anyone else waiting on California here


YESSSSSSSSSS
my heart drops 20ft every time a new states gets released


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Liz06 said:


> It is real NY is out!!!! I fail!


I'm so sorry. I was really pulling for you


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Tmanwatery said:


> View attachment 22558


Awesome man! Congrats.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

MeowMeow said:


> I failed. But that means I'll get to be back with some of you wonderful people again in the fall!!


I'm so sorry. I love your spirit. I know you got this in Oct.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Wish said:


> View attachment 22572
> 
> one try, wooooo


Congrats!


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

mc87yanks said:


> Anyone in NJ have anything showing on their checklist on the NJ Consumer Affairs page?


My checklist is truncated so I can’t see if my PE exam portion is updated


----------



## WaterGuyHH

This is all mine says in Georgia currently. I took the Water Resource exam. Maybe they are releasing the license sporadically?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Marcym0701 said:


> Does NJ usually come out the next day? Looks like East coast offices are done and closing and still nothing from NJ


nothing is typical about this April administration.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

SoVA Eng said:


> VA out. failed


Dang! I really wanted you to nail it. Keep it going man. Try again.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

structurenole2015 said:


> Well, failed worse than I thought I did.
> 25/40 on morning
> 13/40 on afternoon (structural)
> 
> 38/80
> 
> It's okay, it took me two tries for the FE exam, so I'm going to nail the crap out of this in October!
> 
> View attachment 22582


Really sorry. Use that diagnostic, and crush it in Oct.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

djl said:


> I passed Construction in Alabama!!!


Hell yeah buddy. Congrats!


----------



## admin_meatball

GHOSTMEout said:


> Waiting!


i see you CA, anyone else ILLINOYED?


----------



## MeehanK

admin_meatball said:


> i see you CA, anyone else ILLINOYED?


Miffed in MN but knew that I would be sitting here for a couple/few days!


----------



## Fisherman504

CMM056 said:


> AMEN!
> 
> View attachment 22604


Yah! Another Louisiana passed!


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

leggo PE said:


> No, but they are currently holding the grading workshop right now, through Friday. So your afternoon questions are currently being graded. There’s something to think (nonstop, in a state of stress) about!


If I burn sage and think happy thoughts, will that impact my depth scores?


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

5 to 9 said:


> I fail and fail and fail again.
> F*** my life
> View attachment 22589


I'm sorry man. The structural depth can be a monster.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

MillerTD said:


> View attachment 22590


Awesomeness! Congratulations!


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

mobius160 said:


> MIssouri is out! Passed Transpo!


Congrats.


----------



## 5 to 9

enginear19 said:


> WV is out. 3rd time is apparently NOT the charm.


I’m with you man. Let’s get it next time, preferably when it’s computer based!
We’ll get it.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

civilrobot said:


> *PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Yes! I was pulling so hard for you. You crushed it! Celebrate.


----------



## 5 to 9

structurenole2015 said:


> You still got 47 right! Work the depth sections that you struggled with most and then work the sections where you only missed one or two!
> 
> I got 38 right, so I'm worse off than you!


Oh man. Next time is the charm hopefully. Thank you for the encouragement. I know you and I will pass next time!


----------



## Acute Fungi

I failed the Transportation with a score of 47/80. Morning 26 Afternoon 21. Texas Examinees, TBPE have not posted scores yet.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WaterGuyHH said:


> View attachment 22607
> 
> This is all mine says in Georgia currently. I took the Water Resource exam. Maybe they are releasing the license sporadically?


The Georgia process is total mystery to us. We've been trying to figure out for years if there is a reason why they add some names, and in what order.

What I can tell you is that if it tells you that you passed, then you passed. But the opposite isn't true. Just because it doesn't say doesn't mean you failed. Some people can't find themselves on the website, and then the email comes from NCEES and they learned that they passed.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Allright. I think I'm current. 15k spam thread sure helped.


----------



## letsseeaction

PASSED! 

CT released as of approx 4:15 PM EDT. Wasn't expecting til tomorrow but I'm not complaining. Cheers, all!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

admin_meatball said:


> i see you CA, anyone else ILLINOYED?


Illinois is one of those weird release states. They're either Day 1 or last day. Nothing in between.


----------



## admin_meatball

RBHeadge PE said:


> Illinois is one of those weird release states. They're either Day 1 or last day. Nothing in between.


Gross. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

RBHeadge PE said:


> Illinois is one of those weird release states. They're either Day 1 or last day. Nothing in between.


Thats crazy! Why not any other day?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright, I'm getting ready to wrap it up for the day.

BY my count we are still waiting on:

Maine
Vermont
*New Jersey*
DC
*Georgia*
*Florida*
*Illinois*
Wisconsin
*Minnesota*
South Dakota
*Colorado*
*Wyoming*
Washington
*California*
Alaska
Hawaii
I know we have reps from the States bolded. Any lurkers out there from the non-bolded States?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> Thats crazy! Why not any other day?


CTS state.


----------



## COCivil

Does anybody know when Colorado typically releases? I know that DORA is in play, but where are they typically?


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

RBHeadge PE said:


> CTS state.


Yep, say no more.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

COCivil said:


> Does anybody know when Colorado typically releases? I know that DORA is in play, but where are they typically?


Oh DORA.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

COCivil said:


> Does anybody know when Colorado typically releases? I know that DORA is in play, but where are they typically?


lol
@MadamPirate PE


----------



## COCivil

RBHeadge PE said:


> lol
> @MadamPirate PE


Oh no, That cannot mean good things.


----------



## enginear19

5 to 9 said:


> I’m with you man. Let’s get it next time, preferably when it’s computer based!
> We’ll get it.


Are you going to skip Oct and wait til it’s CBT?


----------



## AMP2319

I failed the Civil Structural (42/80)...looks like this October will be the last pencil and paper for the Civil exams and then in 2022 they are moving to CBT. What are people's thoughts on the CBT? For those taking it again are you going to wait for the computer exam?


----------



## 5 to 9

Just wanted to say, thank you guys for being a supportive community during the study and results phase of the PE Exam. It's been a whirlwind couple of hours since finding out I failed again but I'm feeling better now. Thank you guys.

If you passed, all the congratulations in the world to you! Hurray for not having to take this exam again! If you failed, I'm with you. Both in spirit and in stage.

I am going to take a long break and wait for this exam to be computer based. I feel like I really need a long break and jumping right into the October 2021 would probably do me more harm than good. There's always next time, right? Thank you @RBHeadge PE for keeping this site orderly and organized. Hope everyone else gets the result they want!


----------



## al1bye911

Figures they would release when I was out in the field all day. After a long day of sampling a puddle with a medicine dropper, a grueling 4 hour exercise, I was horrified that I missed the NCEES email notification. Then I was terrified to check my account. Now I’m happy crying


----------



## 5 to 9

AMP2319 said:


> I failed the Civil Structural (42/80)...looks like this October will be the last pencil and paper for the Civil exams and then in 2022 they are moving to CBT. What are people's thoughts on the CBT? For those taking it again are you going to wait for the computer exam?





enginear19 said:


> Are you going to skip Oct and wait til it’s CBT?


Yes, I'll be waiting for the CBT. I've heard digging through codes is much easier during the computer based exams, plus we wouldn't have to wait 6 weeks for results to be released anymore.

More importantly, I need a break. This back-to-back Oct 2020/April 2021 was stressful, especially with a full time job and in a relationship. I'm sure with more preparation, things will finally go our way next time


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

al1bye911 said:


> View attachment 22614
> 
> Figures they would release when I was out in the field all day. After a long day of sampling a puddle with a medicine dropper, a grueling 4 hour exercise, I was horrified that I missed the NCEES email notification. Then I was terrified to check my account. Now I’m happy crying


Sweet victory! You'll always remember that field day. Congrats.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The Georgia process is total mystery to us. We've been trying to figure out for years if there is a reason why they add some names, and in what order.
> 
> What I can tell you is that if it tells you that you passed, then you passed. But the opposite isn't true. Just because it doesn't say doesn't mean you failed. Some people can't find themselves on the website, and then the email comes from NCEES and they learned that they passed.


They take all the papers, throw them in the air and pick them up one at a time to enter them. No rhyme or reason.


----------



## 5 to 9

I feel bad for my Florida and California peeps


----------



## Plopilop

5 to 9 said:


> I feel bad for my Florida and California peeps


yeah probably tomorrow then


----------



## GHOSTMEout

5 to 9 said:


> I feel bad for my Florida and California peeps


I think we out for today. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## 305dalage

5 to 9 said:


> I feel bad for my Florida and California peeps


I know I won’t have any sleep later on.


----------



## kanyeperrier

305dalage said:


> I know I won’t have any sleep later on.


I really don't know how im going to sleep tonight


----------



## Liz06

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> I'm so sorry. I was really pulling for you


Ohhhhhhhh that’s so sweet!!!  
I am eating a lot of chips to kill the depression


----------



## RBHeadge PE

COCivil said:


> Oh no, That cannot mean good things.


Just to give you an idea of how bad it can be starting with this message:








Which State Will Release Last?


October 2019 edition. Who's gonna wait the longest? I couldn't put all 55 jurisdictions so I just picked the old favorites and last sessions contenders. The winners gets bragging rights and can troll that state's examinees endlessly for all future exam sessions. The losers also get to troll...




engineerboards.com





Decoupling really slowed things down in Colorado. They were *really really late *for a few cycles. It's gotten better since then and they'll never be a "day 1" state but it's still a painful wait.


----------



## john813_PE

Yea, tomorrow is going to really suck for those in states that know others got results. 

Cough cough David.


----------



## steel

AMP2319 said:


> I failed the Civil Structural (42/80)...looks like this October will be the last pencil and paper for the Civil exams and then in 2022 they are moving to CBT. What are people's thoughts on the CBT? For those taking it again are you going to wait for the computer exam?


I'm going to go at it in October. This time around was my first time taking it and although I failed by more than i thought, (38/80), I know how I went wrong and where I went wrong and I have no doubt I'll be able to pass it in October. 

And if I don't pass then, well, we'll all be in the same boat anyway with a brand new exam experience and more options to take it. It can only get better from here, right?


----------



## Liz06

letsseeaction said:


> PASSED!
> 
> CT released as of approx 4:15 PM EDT. Wasn't expecting til tomorrow but I'm not complaining. Cheers, all!


Congratssss!!! Which depth?


----------



## COCivil

RBHeadge PE said:


> Just to give you an idea of how bad it can be starting with this message:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which State Will Release Last?
> 
> 
> October 2019 edition. Who's gonna wait the longest? I couldn't put all 55 jurisdictions so I just picked the old favorites and last sessions contenders. The winners gets bragging rights and can troll that state's examinees endlessly for all future exam sessions. The losers also get to troll...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decoupling really slowed things down in Colorado. They were *really really late *for a few cycles. It's gotten better since then and they'll never be a "day 1" state but it's still a painful wait.


What is Decoupling? Sorry, I am more curious than anything. Hopefully they can be a day 2 state this year, fingers crossed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

"Decoupling" is the process of removing the experience requirement as a prerequisite for taking the exam. About a dozen states have decoupled in the last few years. Those States now have two groups of examinees: examinees who pass and automatically get their license; and examinees who pass and then get a "boxed check" for a later application for license. The problem is that in many of those States the existing licensing system aren't designed to handle two groups of examinees. It's too expensive to redo their whole licensing system for a short-term problem, so it's cheaper to just do it manually for a few years. The wait may seem like a lot to "us" but it may only be handful of worker-days per year for the State and its not really worth the investment to upgrade.

The end result is that in some of those recently decoupled States like: Florida and Colorado is that they have really bad growing pains for a few cycles as they manually adjust to the new system. As time progresses, the number of legacy candidates decrease and the time spent on manual adjustments drops off dramatically too.


----------



## COCivil

RBHeadge PE said:


> "Decoupling" is the process of removing the experience requirement as a prerequisite for taking the exam. About a dozen states have decoupled in the last few years. Those States now have two groups of examinees: examinees who pass and automatically get their license; and examinees who pass and then get a "boxed check" for a later application for license. The problem is that in many of those States the existing licensing system aren't designed to handle two groups of examinees. It's too expensive to redo their whole licensing system for a short-term problem, so it's cheaper to just do it manually for a few years. The wait may seem like a lot to "us" but it may only be handful of worker-days per year for the State and its not really worth the investment to upgrade.
> 
> The end result is that in some of those recently decoupled States like: Florida, Georgia, and Colorado is that they have really bad growing pains for a few cycles as they manually adjust to the new system. As time progresses, the number of legacy candidates decrease and the time spent on manual adjustments drops off dramatically too.


Thank you so much for the answer! Makes sense, dumb state of mine!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Congratulation on making it through this process.

To everyone who passed, CONGRATS!!!!! You have achieved a major goal and should take a moment to feel proud of yourself. You earned it.

To everyone who did not pass, I know, it sucks! But this exam does not define you personally or indicate how good of an engineer you are. You're entitled to your feelings. Be sad, disappointed, defeated. But when you're ready, move on and plan your next move. You got this.

To everyone who is still waiting, hang in there. You're results are coming. It sucks at the moment, but years from now you won't care whether you got your results on day 1 or day 3.

I hope everyone decides to come back to EB, we're a fun group.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

al1bye911 said:


> View attachment 22614
> 
> Figures they would release when I was out in the field all day. After a long day of sampling a puddle with a medicine dropper, a grueling 4 hour exercise, I was horrified that I missed the NCEES email notification. Then I was terrified to check my account. Now I’m happy crying


I happy cried too!! Congrats!


----------



## eltayeb707

structurenole2015 said:


> I'm going to go at it in October. This time around was my first time taking it and although I failed by more than i thought, (38/80), I know how I went wrong and where I went wrong and I have no doubt I'll be able to pass it in October.
> 
> And if I don't pass then, well, we'll all be in the same boat anyway with a brand new exam experience and more options to take it. It can only get better from here, right?


Same here, first timer , PA, and structural. Good luck in October. I will try my best this time. Thank you everyone!


----------



## letsseeaction

Liz06 said:


> Congratssss!!! Which depth?


Transpo


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> lol
> @MadamPirate PE


@RBHeadge PE you are not funny.

So @COCivil, Colorado is now usually day 2+.... these chuckleheads think they're hilarious because I was waiting for my results and someone didn't press the button at DORA.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> They take all the papers, throw them in the air and pick them up one at a time to enter them. No rhyme or reason.


This is as good as any other explanation we've tried to come up with.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I Passed!!!!    PE Civil Water Resources


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Alright, I'm getting ready to wrap it up for the day.
> 
> BY my count we are still waiting on:
> 
> Maine
> Vermont
> *New Jersey*
> DC
> *Georgia*
> *Florida*
> *Illinois*
> Wisconsin
> *Minnesota*
> South Dakota
> *Colorado*
> *Wyoming*
> Washington
> *California*
> Alaska
> Hawaii
> I know we have reps from the States bolded. Any lurkers out there from the non-bolded States?


Kind of funny the most NE, SE, SW, and NW state all haven't turned in their results


----------



## al1bye911

Tmanwatery said:


> Kind of funny the most NE, SE, SW, and NW state all haven't turned in their results


The Pony Express hasn’t made it there yet


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> Kind of funny the most NE, SE, SW, and NW state all haven't turned in their results


hmmm, what a coincidence. 

It wouldn't surprise me if Maine, Montana, Alaska (and maybe Vermont) have already released but no one reported it yet.


----------



## al1bye911

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> Sweet victory! You'll always remember that field day. Congrats.



everything else went south today, my pass was my only victory! My main site had an unannounced DEC inspection when I was 2 hours away sitting on a cooler getting sunburnt as hell, and I got attacked by my rooster when I got home.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

al1bye911 said:


> everything else went south today, my pass was my only victory! My main site had an unannounced DEC inspection when I was 2 hours away sitting on a cooler getting sunburnt as hell, and I got attacked by my rooster when I got home.
> View attachment 22624


That's not quite what I had in mind, but I'm def sure you'll be remembering this day now


----------



## txjennah PE

Congrats to all who passed! I'm sorry I missed out on the fun, but glad results came in today 

To those who didn't pass...don't give up. This board is full of people who had to take the exam multiple times to pass (myself included). Take a break, then come back ready to beat this - because you will!


----------



## kimberlite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Alright, I'm getting ready to wrap it up for the day.
> 
> BY my count we are still waiting on:
> 
> Maine
> Vermont
> *New Jersey*
> DC
> *Georgia*
> *Florida*
> *Illinois*
> Wisconsin
> *Minnesota*
> South Dakota
> *Colorado*
> *Wyoming*
> Washington
> *California*
> Alaska
> Hawaii
> I know we have reps from the States bolded. Any lurkers out there from the non-bolded States?


Alright I know most of you were waiting on Wyoming. My apologies to everyone for the disappointment.

Of course I was stuck in 40 hr HAZWOPER training that I really don't need and wasn't able to get in here till almost midnight.

Went and partied at Texas Road House by myself cause I'm out of town cause I FINALLY passed geotech!!!
I went in the bathroom to check NCEES at break this afternoon after getting the email and cried like a little baby and about dropped my phone in the toilet. 

Failed 2019, took almost 2 years to get my confidence back. To you guys that didn't make it this time around, please take some time and take care of yourself, then regroup and keep going. You absolutely can and *will *pass this thing.


----------



## 305dalage

Florida is out. 7:25 
PASSED.


----------



## eltayeb707

305dalage said:


> Florida is out. 7:25
> PASSED.


Congrats!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

kimberlite said:


> Went and partied at Texas Road House by myself cause I'm out of town cause I FINALLY passed geotech!!!


Congrats on passing! 
And getting a new phone


----------



## RBHeadge PE

305dalage said:


> Florida is out. 7:25
> PASSED.


Congrats


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

just curious but when would be the best time and place to post my post results survey?


----------



## Name2753

Florida Results are out. 7:25AM

PASSEDDDDDDD!!!!!!!


----------



## TheDude239

Did not pass in FL for Construction got 50/80 right... oh well gonna get it the second time in October.


----------



## COCivil

Hey DORA, y'all got some of those. results.. ?

The wait it horrible. I just hope CO releases before the weekend


----------



## PerhapsLater

FL out. Did not pass structural. 2nd time.


----------



## COCivil

MadamPirate PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE you are not funny.
> 
> So @COCivil, Colorado is now usually day 2+.... these chuckleheads think they're hilarious because I was waiting for my results and someone didn't press the button at DORA.


I believe it will be this morning and we all will have passed and DORA will send us all congratulatory cake.


----------



## Tuggie

April 2021, Florida: Fail
I am soooo sad, I am trying not to feel devastated. I had such a rough start this year, nothing went according to plan and I wanted a miracle, but frankly the result wasn't exactly a surprise.

Congratulations to all those who conquered the test this year!

What will be better, trying to sit in October or taking first Computer Based Civil next year????


----------



## nyserbia

What’s considered “one of the last days” to post? Trying to see if theres any hope for NJ releasing today


----------



## MillerTD

5 to 9 said:


> Yes, I'll be waiting for the CBT. I've heard digging through codes is much easier during the computer based exams, plus we wouldn't have to wait 6 weeks for results to be released anymore.
> 
> More importantly, I need a break. This back-to-back Oct 2020/April 2021 was stressful, especially with a full time job and in a relationship. I'm sure with more preparation, things will finally go our way next time


just don't wait 20 yrs like I did..... yes studying again sucks but not have as much as trying to pick some of this stuff up again DECADES later..... good luck 5 to 9


----------



## eltayeb707

Tuggie said:


> April 2021, Florida: Fail
> I am soooo sad, I am trying not to feel devastated. I had such a rough start this year, nothing went according to plan and I wanted a miracle, but frankly the result wasn't exactly a surprise.
> 
> Congratulations to all those who conquered the test this year!
> 
> What will be better, trying to sit in October or taking first Computer Based Civil next year????


Sorry to hear that, you will get it next time. I am first timer, didn't pass. I feel it is easier to deal with and build on what I already gained with the current format than waiting and trying to figure out a new one. If it works great, if not I will sit out the first CBT!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> just curious but when would be the best time and place to post my post results survey?


Sooner rather than later. Readership starts dropping off fast the day after results come out.


----------



## mc87yanks

nyserbia said:


> What’s considered “one of the last days” to post? Trying to see if theres any hope for NJ releasing today


There's a chance it shows up on the NJ checklist today if you passed. It looks historically NJ has been a 3-5 day delay, but we will see.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

COCivil said:


> Hey DORA, y'all got some of those. results.. ?
> 
> The wait it horrible. I just hope CO releases before the weekend


In all sincerity I expect you'll have it before the weekend. I think they've worked through whatever issues they had a few years ago.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Morning everyone, first I want to say congrats to all who passed its a great achievement and you should be proud. Next to those who didn't keep your head up, just because you didn't do it this time doesn't mean you're not a good engineer. 

Next, I wanted to take the time to ask everyone a favor if you could. Please take the time to fill out your respective survey so I can gather some number on trends for people who passed and people who failed and if there's any sort of correlations.

Passing survey link:
April 2021 Civil PE Passing Info

Fail survey link:
April 2021 Civil PE Failed Info

I will post the live link to the results next week at some point when there's been a good amount of responses. The survey will officially end at the end of June so if you don't have the time to fill out your survey now you have more than enough time to do so later.

Thank you all again and best of luck to those who will be trying in October, you'll do great!


----------



## Tuggie

civilrobot said:


> *PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Big Congrats to You!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

nyserbia said:


> What’s considered “one of the last days” to post? Trying to see if theres any hope for NJ releasing today


Theoretically the window stretches to infinity.... but practically speaking everyone has released within the first week since April 2017. The last time someone took longer than that was_ <check notes>_ New Jersey in Oct 2016.

I'd say that there is some hope in maybe using the checklist to see if you passed today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> Morning everyone, first I want to say congrats to all who passed its a great achievement and you should be proud. Next to those who didn't keep your head up, just because you didn't do it this time doesn't mean you're not a good engineer.


You may want to consider starting a new thread in the Apr 2021 results subforum just to give it more attention


----------



## Marcym0701

RBHeadge PE said:


> Theoretically the window stretches to infinity.... but practically speaking everyone has released within the first week since April 2017. The last time someone took longer than that was_ <check notes>_ New Jersey in Oct 2016.
> 
> I'd say that there is some hope in maybe using the checklist to see if you passed today.


Do you have the link to this checklist? I can’t find it


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You may want to consider starting a new thread in the Apr 2021 results subforum just to give it more attention


will do! thanks for the advice wasn't sure if here or another thread would work better.


----------



## Kashybobashy

5 to 9 said:


> Yes, I'll be waiting for the CBT. I've heard digging through codes is much easier during the computer based exams, plus we wouldn't have to wait 6 weeks for results to be released anymore.
> 
> More importantly, I need a break. This back-to-back Oct 2020/April 2021 was stressful, especially with a full time job and in a relationship. I'm sure with more preparation, things will finally go our way next time


Im feeling the same way after failing this one !!!


----------



## mc87yanks

Marcym0701 said:


> Do you have the link to this checklist? I can’t find it


Marcy, I gave it to you on Page 102. Would repost, but links require approval.


----------



## Liz06

letsseeaction said:


> Transpo


Did you take any classes?


----------



## keviv

FL. second attempt. Structural, failed badly, less marks than the last time


----------



## Liz06

kimberlite said:


> Alright I know most of you were waiting on Wyoming. My apologies to everyone for the disappointment.
> 
> Of course I was stuck in 40 hr HAZWOPER training that I really don't need and wasn't able to get in here till almost midnight.
> 
> Went and partied at Texas Road House by myself cause I'm out of town cause I FINALLY passed geotech!!!
> I went in the bathroom to check NCEES at break this afternoon after getting the email and cried like a little baby and about dropped my phone in the toilet.
> 
> Failed 2019, took almost 2 years to get my confidence back. To you guys that didn't make it this time around, please take some time and take care of yourself, then regroup and keep going. You absolutely can and *will *pass this thing.


Congratss!!!!


----------



## enginear19

Does anyone know if the CERM will be updated for 2021? It hasn't been updated since 2018 and prior to that 2015... seems it will be on the horizon. I need a new CERM but don't want to drop the $$ for a 2018 one and then have the 2021 version come out the next day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Marcym0701 said:


> Do you have the link to this checklist? I can’t find it


https://newjersey.mylicense.com/eGov/Login.aspx

Try these threads:








New Jersey Results


For those of you that are unaware, you can create a Username and Password for the NJ DCA website at the link below: https://newjersey.mylicense.com/eGov/Login.aspx From there, you should be able to login and click 'View Checklist'. My checklist updated earlier today to 'Passed PE Exam =...




engineerboards.com












New Jersey Results!


Here's a spot for you to talk about NJ results when they come out. In recent years, it's been quite a ride to get them!




engineerboards.com


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

nyserbia said:


> What’s considered “one of the last days” to post? Trying to see if theres any hope for NJ releasing today


In December I got results on the Friday of release week. IIRC I think they started releasing Monday or Tuesday of that week. Try checking the DCA checklist. it MAY indicate a pass before the email is received. However, do not get discouraged if it is blank. It took them a few weeks to update mine even after I received the passing email from NCEES. There's no equation, rhyme or reason to it. Seems to just be random draw.

Plus...It's NJ, nothing happens quickly here don't hold your breath.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

enginear19 said:


> Does anyone know if the CERM will be updated for 2021? It hasn't been updated since 2018 and prior to that 2015... seems it will be on the horizon. I need a new CERM but don't want to drop the $$ for a 2018 one and then have the 2021 version come out the next day


I'm gonna guess no since it's going CBT and there will be a pdf used for the exam come April 22


----------



## RBHeadge PE

enginear19 said:


> Does anyone know if the CERM will be updated for 2021? It hasn't been updated since 2018 and prior to that 2015... seems it will be on the horizon. I need a new CERM but don't want to drop the $$ for a 2018 one and then have the 2021 version come out the next day


I'm not a Civil, so excuse the upcoming dumb questions:

Is the CERM used outside of the PE exam? Or is it mostly prepared for the PE?

Does NCEES produce it? Or is it a third party publisher?

If it's basically a PE-exam only book then it wouldn't make sense to produce a new one for the one-remaining P&P CE exam in October. I could see a sleezy third party publisher try to squeeze out a hardcopy out just to milk a few extra bucks out people.

NCEES will provide PDFs of any needed codes, references, and their discipline exam reference guide during the CBT exam. 

_thinking out loud here: _If the CERM as-a-whole is just offered as a PDF during the CBT exam then maybe it makes sense to keep updating it.


----------



## kimberlite PE

Tmanwatery said:


> Morning everyone, first I want to say congrats to all who passed its a great achievement and you should be proud. Next to those who didn't keep your head up, just because you didn't do it this time doesn't mean you're not a good engineer.
> 
> Next, I wanted to take the time to ask everyone a favor if you could. Please take the time to fill out your respective survey so I can gather some number on trends for people who passed and people who failed and if there's any sort of correlations.
> 
> Passing survey link:
> April 2021 Civil PE Passing Info
> 
> Fail survey link:
> April 2021 Civil PE Failed Info
> 
> I will post the live link to the results next week at some point when there's been a good amount of responses. The survey will officially end at the end of June so if you don't have the time to fill out your survey now you have more than enough time to do so later.
> 
> Thank you all again and best of luck to those who will be trying in October, you'll do great!


Found you in reddit and took survey 
Hooray for data collection


----------



## 242engineer

I PASSED!


----------



## Liz06

enginear19 said:


> Does anyone know if the CERM will be updated for 2021? It hasn't been updated since 2018 and prior to that 2015... seems it will be on the horizon. I need a new CERM but don't want to drop the $$ for a 2018 one and then have the 2021 version come out the next day


Good question I also want to know


----------



## Liz06

242engineer said:


> View attachment 22630
> 
> 
> I PASSED!


Congratsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Liz06

kimberlite said:


> Found you in reddit and took survey
> Hooray for data collection


@kimberlite Is reddit like instagram or Linkdln ?


----------



## COCivil

Liz06 said:


> @kimberlite Is reddit like instagram or Linkdln ?


It's definitely not a professional forum. It's more different sub-communities that use the forum to talk to one another.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

kimberlite said:


> Found you in reddit and took survey
> Hooray for data collection


hahaha were you the guy who found me "in the wild"?


----------



## StrucDesignEIT

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not a Civil, so excuse the upcoming dumb questions:
> 
> Is the CERM used outside of the PE exam? Or is it mostly prepared for the PE?
> 
> Does NCEES produce it? Or is it a third party publisher?
> 
> If it's basically a PE-exam only book then it wouldn't make sense to produce a new one for the one-remaining P&P CE exam in October. I could see a sleezy third party publisher try to squeeze out a hardcopy out just to milk a few extra bucks out people.
> 
> NCEES will provide PDFs of any needed codes, references, and their discipline exam reference guide during the CBT exam.
> 
> _thinking out loud here: _If the CERM as-a-whole is just offered as a PDF during the CBT exam then maybe it makes sense to keep updating it.


I didn't use the CERM, though I did obtain an older pdf copy (14th ed) to look through while studying. Its a huge book that covers all topics for the Civil exams from WRE to Structural. It also includes review sections on algebra, calculus, geometry, etc. Its published by PPI2pass . com and is not related to NCEES that I know of.

Interestingly, I also have an older hard copy I was given by a retiring engineer. It is the 4th edition published in 1986. It is less than half the thickness of the current editions I saw folks with at the PE exam.


----------



## enginear19

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not a Civil, so excuse the upcoming dumb questions:
> 
> Is the CERM used outside of the PE exam? Or is it mostly prepared for the PE?
> 
> Does NCEES produce it? Or is it a third party publisher?
> 
> If it's basically a PE-exam only book then it wouldn't make sense to produce a new one for the one-remaining P&P CE exam in October. I could see a sleezy third party publisher try to squeeze out a hardcopy out just to milk a few extra bucks out people.
> 
> NCEES will provide PDFs of any needed codes, references, and their discipline exam reference guide during the CBT exam.
> 
> _thinking out loud here: _If the CERM as-a-whole is just offered as a PDF during the CBT exam then maybe it makes sense to keep updating it.


No dumb questions, here!

I feel like I will never in my life use the CERM once I pass this exam. But during the exam, I've found it useful to look up and solve extraneous problems that seem to come out of left field.

NCEES does not produce it. It's from PPI, and from what I remember every examinee that I've sat with for all 3 PE exams has had this book in either the 15th or current 16th edition.

I can understand using the PDF version for the upcoming CBT exam, but I don't want to purchase (or get for free) a PDF version of the CERM because I'll need it printed out for the exam in October.

I don't know what to do. Tempted to just get the printed current version and hope the 17th version isn't released between now and July/August...

EDIT to add: I've read in other threads on this forum that if you take EET then the CERM isn't super useful compared to the notes in the depth portion. I've got the 15th edition and wonder if the EET binders for the afternoon will be sufficient.


----------



## kimberlite PE

Tmanwatery said:


> hahaha were you the guy who found me "in the wild"?


Lol yep
Sure was


----------



## Liz06

enginear19 said:


> No dumb questions, here!
> 
> I feel like I will never in my life use the CERM once I pass this exam. But during the exam, I've found it useful to look up and solve extraneous problems that seem to come out of left field.
> 
> NCEES does not produce it. It's from PPI, and from what I remember every examinee that I've sat with for all 3 PE exams has had this book in either the 15th or current 16th edition.
> 
> I can understand using the PDF version for the upcoming CBT exam, but I don't want to purchase (or get for free) a PDF version of the CERM because I'll need it printed out for the exam in October.
> 
> I don't know what to do. Tempted to just get the printed current version and hope the 17th version isn't released between now and July/August...
> 
> EDIT to add: I've read in other threads on this forum that if you take EET then the CERM isn't super useful compared to the notes in the depth portion. I've got the 15th edition and wonder if the EET binders for the afternoon will be sufficient.


I don't know either what to do I have the CERM 2015 edition


----------



## 5 to 9

PerhapsLater said:


> FL out. Did not pass structural. 2nd time.


I’ve been there man, I’m with you. I’m sorry to hear


----------



## Justine

MillerTD said:


> if I were the IT in control of the NCEES web page and I was monitoring this and other forums.....I'd be adding little changes every now and then to stir up controversy and anticipation....culminating in Justin changing his expression to an evil grin...but that;s just me


I admit that this would be more fun than just sitting, brewing and speculating.


----------



## kimberlite PE

Justine said:


> I admit that this would be more fun than just sitting, brewing and speculating.


You need to make a deal with NCEES that your facial expression changes on the dashboard based on where we are in the wait cycle.

Just took test- exhausted/wrecked expression
Two weeks after- kinda looking up in optimistic speculation

Etc

Day of results release- giant open-mouthed celebratory face with fists in the air


----------



## kanyeperrier

donde esta California?


----------



## MillerTD

kimberlite said:


> You need to make a deal with NCEES that your facial expression changes on the dashboard based on where we are in the wait cycle.
> 
> Just took test- exhausted/wrecked expression
> Two weeks after- kinda looking up in optimistic speculation
> 
> Etc
> 
> Day of results release- giant open-mouthed celebratory face with fists in the air


or "Two-Face" grin and scowl


----------



## Wingineer

The rest is P.E. exam results.....

Source: Trust me bro


----------



## Count Olaf

Why is California taking the longest? What a Series of Unfortunate Waiting.


----------



## kanyeperrier

Count Olaf said:


> Why is California taking the longest? What a Series of Unfortunate Waiting.


It's because I did so bad that they are laughing too hard to press the release button.


----------



## COCivil

Count Olaf said:


> Why is California taking the longest? What a Series of Unfortunate Waiting.



They wanted to be like their C state buddy Colorado and take literally forever.


----------



## Justine

enginear19 said:


> Does anyone know if the CERM will be updated for 2021? It hasn't been updated since 2018 and prior to that 2015... seems it will be on the horizon. I need a new CERM but don't want to drop the $$ for a 2018 one and then have the 2021 version come out the next day


I can't speak for the publishing date, but a person can typically pass an exam using an older edition of the CERM. The editions and laws of physics don't change much over a couple of years. 

Another consideration is that 2022 will be CBT. Depending on your studying preferences and next exam date, you may just want to upcoming test reference handbook to study from (much like studying for the FE). I think that will be published soon for when registration for those exams goes live.


----------



## Justine

kimberlite said:


> You need to make a deal with NCEES that your facial expression changes on the dashboard based on where we are in the wait cycle.
> 
> Just took test- exhausted/wrecked expression
> Two weeks after- kinda looking up in optimistic speculation
> 
> Etc
> 
> Day of results release- giant open-mouthed celebratory face with fists in the air


I don't think that comedy and entertainment are their goal. It is worth following up on though.

Anything would be an improvement over the dorky thumbnail of me that usually pops up.


----------



## kimberlite PE

Count Olaf said:


> Why is California taking the longest? What a Series of Unfortunate Waiting.


Probably busy putting cancer warnings on everybody's results.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

up to 157 responses if anyone was curious... sorry I'm a data junkie


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is the CERM used outside of the PE exam? Or is it mostly prepared for the PE?


I have an old 12th ed. I've actually opened it for use as a quick reference if there's something I need and google sometimes doesn't cut it. It's a pretty valuable book for Civils post exam IMO.


----------



## CMM056

Been side-railed with realizing that everything including work experience, refs, quizzes, and application fee must be done again for my licensure application. Then a 2-3 month wait. Little frustrating... especially when so many other states issue license numbers immediately. However, the most difficult part is done and so my complaint stops here. 

HUGE CONGRATS TO ALL WHO PASSED!!!

To all who did not pass this go round - CONGRATS FOR MAKING IT THIS FAR!!! If we think back to college, I can assume that many of the folks that you went to college with didn't finish the program because it was too tough or life changes happened. KEEP PLUGGING AND TEST AGAIN SOON!!!

It's an old cliche but - IF I DID IT... YOU CAN, TOO!


----------



## COCivil

This lady DORA needs to hit the button /s


----------



## admin_meatball

COCivil said:


> This lady DORA needs to hit the button /s


She needs to explore over to IL to help CTS when she's done.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Who else is registering at 10AM EDT on June 14th?! I want that very first seat in the room! 

I am feeling a little better today than yesterday. I was feeling so defeated yesterday. But now I feel charged and ready to tackle the exam again. I realize I need to make some changes in my study methods especially since I am not a good test taker. Would any structural folks like to start a study group thread for the PE??


----------



## PerhapsLater

AZ_ladybrain said:


> Who else is registering at 10AM EDT on June 14th?! I want that very first seat in the room!
> 
> I am feeling a little better today than yesterday. I was feeling so defeated yesterday. But now I feel charged and ready to tackle the exam again. I realize I need to make some changes in my study methods especially since I am not a good test taker. Would any structural folks like to start a study group thread for the PE??



Me! This will be my third time registering. I don't want to wait another year.


----------



## Plopilop

Who else other than California is still waiting ?


----------



## COCivil

Plopilop said:


> Who else other than California is still waiting ?


Colorado here


----------



## kanyeperrier

Plopilop said:


> Who else other than California is still waiting ?











April 2021 Results Map


Since the question always comes up please consider including the times of release (in eastern) along with the state for future tracking purposes. Please only post the State and time of release in this thread. It makes things easier to track and to update the map. Thanks in advance! Note: I'm...




engineerboards.com





This thread is super organized.


----------



## Wingineer

Georgia


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> I have an old 12th ed. I've actually opened it for use as a quick reference if there's something I need and google sometimes doesn't cut it. It's a pretty valuable book for Civils post exam IMO.


This, at least all the PE's I work with still have theirs. I still have mine, but truthfully it was used for maybe 2 questions on the whole exam. Since it covers a little bit of every topic its good to have on the exam for a problem that comes out of left field. It saved my but on the exam a couple times as they had some oddball obscure topics not covered by EET's course or any of my previous schooling/professional experience. 

I guess it's just one of those things that collects dust until the once and a blue mon you might need a little extra clarification/guidance.


----------



## john813_PE

Yea, I still have my CERM at the office. Comes in handy once in a while.


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

COCivil said:


> Colorado here


NJ


----------



## admin_meatball

IL is out!


----------



## MeehanK

Plopilop said:


> Who else other than California is still waiting ?


Minnesota here - hearing talks of it getting released for us tomorrow


----------



## Liz06

admin_meatball said:


> View attachment 22640
> 
> 
> IL is out!


CONGRAATSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## realms17

PerhapsLater said:


> Me! This will be my third time registering. I don't want to wait another year.


Let’s goooo!!! Where is this new thread? I need new perspective, new plan of attack


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

PerhapsLater said:


> Me! This will be my third time registering. I don't want to wait another year.


this is my third time too! I'm tempted to register in another city because I just don't want to see people I know. I know I shouldn't but I feel embarrassed having to take it a third time. Do you feel that way? ughhhhh


----------



## realms17

AZ_ladybrain said:


> this is my third time too! I'm tempted to register in another city because I just don't want to see people I know. I know I shouldn't but I feel embarrassed having to take it a third time. Do you feel that way? ughhhhh


I’m so embarrassed as well so I totally feel you!! But I think this time we should focus on ourselves and not think about what others think of us. And we should write the exam wherever is closest so it’s more convenient on exam day.  but if you have multiple choices as to where to write it for sure


----------



## Rburd PE

SoVA Eng said:


> Can anyone in civil structural that passed give any pointers? I took a review course and still failed. I have practice exams. Maybe there are different ones I should try?


I failed in October with a 50/80. Passed this time. I signed up for School of PE and found it extremely helpful. Its pricey, but it gave me the structured study program that I needed to be able to pass.

The biggest thing for me was learning to reference a code even when I didn't think I needed to. If they're asking a masonry shear strength question, be sure to reference that section of the TMS. School of PE helped me so much with that because during all of the quizzes and practice exams they list which section of which code the material is located in. 

You don't have to memorize every design method. You just have to be familiar with your reference material, and knowledgeable enough to apply that material to the problem at hand.

Don't give up. You can do it! Hope this helps!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

COCivil said:


> This lady DORA needs to hit the button /s











kanyeperrier said:


> April 2021 Results Map
> 
> 
> Since the question always comes up please consider including the times of release (in eastern) along with the state for future tracking purposes. Please only post the State and time of release in this thread. It makes things easier to track and to update the map. Thanks in advance! Note: I'm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is super organized.


I'm surprised how clean it is this year. Normally there's a lot of side conversations and the mods occasionally come in a clean it up. Good job and thank you everyone!



admin_meatball said:


> View attachment 22640
> 
> 
> IL is out!


Congrats!


----------



## john813_PE

Did I miss it or when does the pass/fail rates get released by NCEES?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Recently it's been within a week of results going out.


----------



## bogalore

California is out. 1037


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

enginear19 said:


> EDIT to add: I've read in other threads on this forum that if you take EET then the CERM isn't super useful compared to the notes in the depth portion. I've got the 15th edition and wonder if the EET binders for the afternoon will be sufficient.


Agreed. I took EET (WRE depth) and had an older (borrowed) version of the CERM and did not find it useful at all....very glad I didn't waste my money on a new one.


----------



## NJmike PE

I just spoke with a co-worker who took the exam. NJ is OUT









































































of the woods with Covid


----------



## mc87yanks

NJmike PE said:


> I just spoke with a co-worker who took the exam. NJ is OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of the woods with Covid


Man, that one got me.


----------



## COCivil

Okay Mrs. DORA. I get that you like to take your time, but come on now!


----------



## GHOSTMEout

I passed ...................


----------



## steel

AZ_ladybrain said:


> Who else is registering at 10AM EDT on June 14th?! I want that very first seat in the room!
> 
> I am feeling a little better today than yesterday. I was feeling so defeated yesterday. But now I feel charged and ready to tackle the exam again. I realize I need to make some changes in my study methods especially since I am not a good test taker. Would any structural folks like to start a study group thread for the PE??


Definitely me!!! 
And yes, a study group thread would be amazing! Count me in!


----------



## enginear19

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Agreed. I took EET (WRE depth) and had an older (borrowed) version of the CERM and did not find it useful at all....very glad I didn't waste my money on a new one.


This is great to know. I have the 2015 edition of the CERM. I registered for EET for WRE depth and I ordered the Metcalf & Edy wastewater book, so that is chomping at my wallet right now and I didn't want to add a newer CERM if I didn't have to.


----------



## steel

AZ_ladybrain said:


> this is my third time too! I'm tempted to register in another city because I just don't want to see people I know. I know I shouldn't but I feel embarrassed having to take it a third time. Do you feel that way? ughhhhh


Think of it this way....if anyone you took it with last time sees you taking it again, that must mean THEY are taking it again, too!


----------



## 5 to 9




----------



## SoVA Eng

5 to 9 said:


> View attachment 22647


ughhh. i feel you


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

mc87yanks said:


> Man, that one got me.


Got me!!! I should have known better....


----------



## leggo PE

Hey all! Still patiently waiting for my S.E. results to be handed out....

For everyone still waiting, hang in there! This is the worst part of waiting for results, the days after Day 1. We’re in the endgame now....

Also, I’m a 3x P.E. exam taker, myself. My take on it all is, the more times you take the exam before passing, the sweeter the green pass box is! I know I really appreciate it a lot more than I probably would have otherwise.


----------



## kanyeperrier

Failed....
47/80 structures
I wish I could just leave work and go home crawl into bed and sleep for the next week


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

kanyeperrier said:


> Failed....
> 47/80 structures
> I wish I could just leave work and go home crawl into bed and sleep for the next week


So close! You got it in the bag next round. Don't give up!!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> I just spoke with a co-worker who took the exam. NJ is OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of the woods with Covid


So far out, that our lovely moron in chief released an 8 page EO littered with legal diarrhea when he could have simply summed it up in a sentence or two in ACTUAL layman's English. Must be tough to get those words out through his teeth though.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> My take on it all is, the more times you take the exam before passing, the sweeter the green pass box is! I know I really appreciate it a lot more than I probably would have otherwise.


Don't forget to mention SPAM.


----------



## Whatsupbinod

I want to pass forward the PE references (PM Structure) I have. Anyone in Houston, TX area who needs them please message me?


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Don't forget to mention SPAM.


Well that just goes without saying! Spam is where it’s at!


----------



## leggo PE

New poll in the results forum!









Which Remaining State Will Be Last to Release?


Who’ve ya got?




engineerboards.com


----------



## dvillandre

So its looking like NJ wont release today, when realistically are we thinking they'll post ? October 20 exam had initial release on 12/15 @ 7:15AM(Tuesday) and NJ release on Friday @ 7:50 AM. I would suspect that the NJ release will be tomorrow mid-morning, say 10 AM.


----------



## Albanz35

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> Got me!!! I should have known better....


Man, this one got me too.... Fully knowing I just checked my email too...


----------



## TheDude239

Just curious, I failed with 50/80 correct for the Construction Exam, anyone else fail with a higher score than that? Trying to see how close I was.


----------



## leggo PE

TheDude239 said:


> Just curious, I failed with 50/80 correct for the Construction Exam, anyone else fail with a higher score than that? Trying to see how close I was.



Sounds like you want to start a cut score thread in the April 2021 results forum...


----------



## TheDude239

leggo PE said:


> Sounds like you want to start a cut score thread in the April 2021 results forum...


I guess? I'm new on here, was following in the shadows until yesterday when results started to come in. Just want to get a ballpark score for science.


----------



## leggo PE

TheDude239 said:


> I guess? I'm new on here, was following in the shadows until yesterday when results started to come in. Just want to get a ballpark score for science.


Ball park for me is, if you’re in the 50s, you’re close!


----------



## NJmike PE

dvillandre said:


> So its looking like NJ wont release today, when realistically are we thinking they'll post ? October 20 exam had initial release on 12/15 @ 7:15AM(Tuesday) and NJ release on Friday @ 7:50 AM. I would suspect that the NJ release will be tomorrow mid-morning, say 10 AM.


does NJ still use the pcs to validate scores?


----------



## TheDude239

leggo PE said:


> Ball park for me is, if you’re in the 50s, you’re close!


Yeah, that's kinda what I was gathering, it was my first time taking it. All my friends (who took different afternoon depths) and co-workers passed the first try. Not a great feeling to fail no matter how close, I put a ton of effort into it and still came up a bit short. 

Gonna make passing in October all the sweeter though.


----------



## dvillandre

NJmike PE said:


> does NJ still use the pcs to validate scores?


Not sure what PCS is but I signed up via NCEES.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TheDude239 said:


> Just curious, I failed with 50/80 correct for the Construction Exam, anyone else fail with a higher score than that? Trying to see how close I was.


Psh, with everything going wrong in the world, it was probably 51!


----------



## TheDude239

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Psh, with everything going wrong in the world, it was probably 51!


I know, I wish they would just say what the cut number was when they give your diagnostics.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

I've posted a live link to both survey's results in the thread I created. have fun with the data


----------



## I'm_trying_one_more_time

failed 46/80 construction


----------



## 5 to 9

kanyeperrier said:


> Failed....
> 47/80 structures
> I wish I could just leave work and go home crawl into bed and sleep for the next week


I'm really sorry to hear that  
You and I got the same score by the looks of it.
We'll get it next time


----------



## mc87yanks

Anyone in NJ have an update on their checklist?


----------



## GHOSTMEout

GHOSTMEout said:


> I passed ...................


This was my 3rd time taking the test. don't give up. I recommend EET for WRE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

enginear19 said:


> This is great to know. I have the 2015 edition of the CERM. I registered for EET for WRE depth and I ordered the Metcalf & Edy wastewater book, so that is chomping at my wallet right now and I didn't want to add a newer CERM if I didn't have to.


everyone is different, but i used the EET binders (breadth and depth) more than any other resource.... and typically (i took it in October 2020) if i couldn't find it in the EET resources, i couldn't find it in anything else I brought either and just had to guess


----------



## djl PE

I actually used the CERM quite a bit


----------



## 5 to 9

Texas PE Board has yet to post percentages based on score.
Inevitably, I know it's a useless metric but it's always interesting to try to figure out


----------



## Rjet

I feel horrible giving the exam in NJ.. I could give the exam without registration but the result wait is just killing me...


----------



## enginear19

If anyone is taking the Construction depth exam in October, I have loads of reference materials I'm looking to sell since I'm taking WRE this time around (again).


----------



## Sulrai

I'm_trying_one_more_time said:


> failed 46/80 construction


Same


----------



## rafsan06

Is there a way to get Your score even if you pass? How can we guess the cut scores?


----------



## djl PE

rafsan06 said:


> Is there a way to get Your score even if you pass? How can we guess the cut scores?


No, unless you're in Texas. Cut score is usually guesstimated by polling failing results and taking the highest failing score and adding (1).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl PE said:


> Cut score is usually guesstimated by polling failing results and taking the highest failing score and adding (1).


Thanks. I'll add the provision that it's adding *at least* 1. In the deep past we'd get enough reported fail scores that a clear cliff would develop. For example if you see a whole lot of 52, 53, 54, and 55 and no 56 then you could probably assume a 56 is the cut score. Not many people post their fail scores anymore. Seeing three reported scores, two in the 40's and a single 50 doesn't _scream_ that the cut score is certainly 51.


----------



## kanyeperrier

5 to 9 said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that
> You and I got the same score by the looks of it.
> We'll get it next time


WE WILL PASS NEXT TIME
WE SUBCONSCIOUSLY FAILED ON PURPOSE SO WE CAN BE ONE OF THE LAST ONES TO TAKE THE PE PENCIL AND PAPER
100000000000000000000000 IQ

(p.s. this is me just trying to cope with the pain)


----------



## COCivil

Another day down, another to go!

I hope to hear from you tomorrow DORA, why can't we just be friends already?


----------



## COCivil




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

COCivil said:


> Another day down, another to go!


I think it got worse when I knew other people were getting results... pretty sure i didn't sleep that entire week! hang in there!


----------



## ausa

LET'S GO MINNESOTA, TODAY'S OUR DAY!


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

ausa said:


> LET'S GO MINNESOTA, TODAY'S OUR DAY!


Will NJ be today????


----------



## dvillandre

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> Will NJ be today????


I'm guessing NJ's going to be next week


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

dvillandre said:


> I'm guessing NJ's going to be next week


I’m in the same mindset but was still hopeful to not go another weekend not knowing.


----------



## WaterGuyHH

Today can be the day Georgia... but I have my doubts...


----------



## WaterGuyHH

This just sums up the people in Georgia too perfectly waiting for their results...


----------



## mc87yanks

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> I’m in the same mindset but was still hopeful to not go another weekend not knowing.


Have you both looked at your checklist? Mine has not changed, just wondering if anyone else has had any luck.


----------



## COCivil

Hello everybody from CO! Say hi to DORA! Let's be friends with DORA and today can be great!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I can’t believe some states are still waiting


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

mc87yanks said:


> Have you both looked at your checklist?


My checklist is truncated so it does not show an item for PE exam on the list at all was told it’s a glitch...


----------



## bmcg211

WaterGuyHH said:


> Today can be the day Georgia... but I have my doubts...


I'm thinking we'll be waiting until Monday or Tuesday... more likely Tuesday since their license look-up is "down for maintenance" until then


----------



## mc87yanks

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> My checklist is truncated so it does not show an item for PE exam on the list at all was told it’s a glitch...


Man that's brutal. The woman at the call center says that results were already released to NCEES, so I tried emailing the person who processed my application. Will let you know if I get any response.


----------



## WaterGuyHH

bmcg211 said:


> I'm thinking we'll be waiting until Monday or Tuesday... more likely Tuesday since their license look-up is "down for maintenance" until then


The print license option give's me a fool's hope.... I'm thinking the license look up option is down due to the nursing license issue.


----------



## dvillandre

mc87yanks said:


> Have you both looked at your checklist? Mine has not changed, just wondering if anyone else has had any luck.





mc87yanks said:


> Man that's brutal. The woman at the call center says that results were already released to NCEES, so I tried emailing the person who processed my application. Will let you know if I get any response.



I also spoke w/ NJ Board and they were just extremely confused as to what I was requesting. I emailed the application manager as well but was told that I should wait for a response if 4-5 days as they are working from home.


----------



## COCivil

WaterGuyHH said:


> The print license option give's me a fool's hope.... I'm thinking the license look up option is down due to the nursing license issue.


I feel this. Colorados department sent out emails at 5PM local last night addressed to "dear lisencee..."asking for applications to be part of their pool of experts. Nobody has any idea if it's related to the PE or not, horrible timing regardless.


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> My checklist is truncated so it does not show an item for PE exam on the list at all was told it’s a glitch...


NJ won’t be out until mid to late next week...


----------



## mc87yanks

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> NJ won’t be out until mid to late next week...


THEY TOLD YOU THAT?!?


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

dvillandre said:


> I also spoke w/ NJ Board and they were just extremely confused as to what I was requesting. I emailed the application manager as well but was told that I should wait for a response if 4-5 days as they are working from home.


I was just told that once the scores are released it usually takes NJ about a week to process everything and make updates depending on workload and the number of examinees


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

mc87yanks said:


> THEY TOLD YOU THAT?!?


Yes


mc87yanks said:


> THEY TOLD YOU THAT?!?


yes


----------



## mc87yanks

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> I was just told that once the scores are released it usually takes NJ about a week to process everything and make updates depending on workload and the number of examinees


What a horrible system. Was hoping they would have improved their processes when they decoupled the exam.


----------



## dvillandre

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> I was just told that once the scores are released it usually takes NJ about a week to process everything and make updates depending on workload and the number of examinees


That is completely backwards, they do not need to update there own log first. They should release results first and then fill-in the information on the NJ Website. Did the person you spoke w/ actually say that results will be released next week ?


----------



## ZupaS

took the October 2016 exam ... that year NJ was one of the last states to release the results.

I believe I was actually one of the early ones to find out because I called NJ Consumer Affairs probably 4 times EVERY day. Until they finally got pissed and told me I passed over the phone. Please believe me on this - check my past postings if you guys are curious. I'm not sure how effective calling is nowadays due to the Pandemic and everyone working remotely.

good luck to my fellow NJ peepz.


----------



## mc87yanks

ZupaS said:


> took the October 2016 exam ... that year NJ was one of the last states to release the results.
> 
> I believe I was actually one of the early ones to find out because I called NJ Consumer Affairs probably 4 times everyday. Until they finally got pissed and told me I passed over the phone. Please believe me on this - check my past postings if you guys are curious. I'm not sure how effective calling is nowadays due to the Pandemic and everyone working remotely.
> 
> good luck to my fellow NJ peepz.


Unfortunately it is a call center that answers for them while they work remote. It does not appear that the call center employee knows anything about the exam or our status.


----------



## ZupaS

mc87yanks said:


> Unfortunately it is a call center that answers for them while they work remote. It does not appear that the call center employee knows anything about the exam or our status.


that sucks ... have you tried checking your NJ Consumer Affairs checklist?



https://newjersey.mylicense.com/eGov/Login.aspx


----------



## mc87yanks

ZupaS said:


> that sucks ... have you tried checking your NJ Consumer Affairs checklist?
> 
> 
> 
> https://newjersey.mylicense.com/eGov/Login.aspx


Yessir, no change. Brutal wait.


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

dvillandre said:


> That is completely backwards, they do not need to update there own log first. They should release results first and then fill-in the information on the NJ Website. Did the person you spoke w/ actually say that results will be released next week ?


That’s what she said


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> I can’t believe some states are still waiting


You must be new here


----------



## NJmike PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You must be new here


this


----------



## ZupaS

Well, one of my colleagues/employee found out that she passed via checklist. NJ is finally out! @RBHeadge PE, shall you update the release map?


----------



## mc87yanks

ZupaS said:


> Well, one of my colleagues/employee found out that she passed via checklist. NJ is finally out! @RBHeadge PE, shall you update the release map?


Good to know, thanks! Unfortunately they update them one by one, so NJ is still not out. Some of us could still be waiting until the middle of next week when all names have been entered. 

Any idea which test center she was at?


----------



## ZupaS

mc87yanks said:


> Good to know, thanks! Unfortunately they update them one by one, so NJ is still not out. Some of us could still be waiting until the middle of next week when all names have been entered.
> 
> Any idea which test center she was at?


NJIT.


----------



## NJmike PE

curious, what checklist are you referring to? I passed many years ago so apparently their system has (and hasn't changed).


----------



## NJmike PE

is there a like to the log in page to get to your specific "checklist"?


----------



## mc87yanks

NJmike PE said:


> curious, what checklist are you referring to? I passed many years ago so apparently their system has (and hasn't changed).


The board has a website now where you can see the status of your application. There is a line for "Passed PE Exam" and in the past, SOME users have found that it updates there before NCEES releases results. Seems that if it checks that column, you're good and you passed. If it does not check the column, it does not mean anything at all.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> curious, what checklist are you referring to? I passed many years ago so apparently their system has (and hasn't changed).


They are referring to the NJ DCA Checklist. You can log in and it has a list of all of your documents (fees, application status, references etc) and the dates they were received. I check this like a madman waiting for approval to sit. Rumor has it, sometimes they might input your pass into the system so it shows up in the checklist even before you are notified by NCEES/the State itself. It seems like it's random draw and there's no science to it.

It took them weeks, even a month or so after I got my pass email to update it for me. 



https://newjersey.mylicense.com/eGov/Login.aspx


----------



## NJmike PE

mc87yanks said:


> The board has a website now where you can see the status of your application. There is a line for "Passed PE Exam" and in the past, SOME users have found that it updates there before NCEES releases results. Seems that if it checks that column, you're good and you passed. If it does not check the column, it does not mean anything at all.





https://newjersey.mylicense.com/eGov/Login.aspx



is this the link?


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> https://newjersey.mylicense.com/eGov/Login.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> is this the link?


yes


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ZupaS said:


> Well, one of my colleagues/employee found out that she passed via checklist. NJ is finally out! @RBHeadge PE, shall you update the release map?


done


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mc87yanks said:


> Man that's brutal. The woman at the call center says that results were already released to NCEES, so I tried emailing the person who processed my application. Will let you know if I get any response.


My condolences on New Jersey being "_that_ State" this year.


----------



## mc87yanks

ZupaS said:


> NJIT.


First letter of last name? Have a feeling that might be relevant this period as they've broken down their departments by initials.


----------



## COCivil

I'm starting to feel like CO may be fighting with them this year for that title.


RBHeadge PE said:


> My condolences on New Jersey being "_that_ State" this year.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So as best I can gather between here and reddit: The following States are confirmed waiting:

New Jersey
Georgia
Minnesota
Colorado
Montana
Alaska
No word either way from:

Maine
DC
South Dakota
Hawaii
My guess is that all but Hawaii in the list have released and we just don't know about it yet. @justin-hawaii , @Roarbark have you heard anything?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

COCivil said:


> I'm starting to feel like CO may be fighting with them this year for that title.


Not yet. 

Every year there's one State that says that they told NCEES to release, and NCEES says that they're still waiting for authorization; usually there's a third party involved, and maybe some tech issues - there ends up being a lot of finger pointing. It seems like New Jersey gets the honor this administration.

We haven't heard the same from Minnesota, Georgia, and Colorado yet. The rumor is that Minny is just getting envelopes together, so situation normal up there. Until I hear otherwise, I'm just assuming Colorado is DORA being DORA, and Georgia being Georgia.


----------



## NJmike PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> They are referring to the NJ DCA Checklist. You can log in and it has a list of all of your documents (fees, application status, references etc) and the dates they were received. I check this like a madman waiting for approval to sit. Rumor has it, sometimes they might input your pass into the system so it shows up in the checklist even before you are notified by NCEES/the State itself. It seems like it's random draw and there's no science to it.
> 
> It took them weeks, even a month or so after I got my pass email to update it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> https://newjersey.mylicense.com/eGov/Login.aspx


my co-worker who took the exam in april has no knowledge (or access) to his NJDCA account or checklist. I kinda feel bad for him. kinda....


----------



## mc87yanks

RBHeadge PE said:


> Not yet.
> 
> Every year there's one State that says that they told NCEES to release, and NCEES says that they're still waiting for authorization; usually there's a third party involved, and maybe some tech issues - there ends up being a lot of finger pointing. It seems like New Jersey gets the honor this administration.
> 
> We haven't heard the same from Minnesota, Georgia, and Colorado yet. The rumor is that Minny is just getting envelopes together, so situation normal up there. Until I hear otherwise, I'm just assuming Colorado is DORA being DORA, and Georgia being Georgia.


I was told by NJ that there must be some miscommunication between NJ and NCEES. Excellent.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mc87yanks said:


> I was told by NJ that there must be some miscommunication between NJ and NCEES. Excellent.


----------



## dvillandre

NJmike PE said:


> my co-worker who took the exam in april has no knowledge (or access) to his NJDCA account or checklist. I kinda feel bad for him. kinda....


I'm in the same boat, I only took it in NJ to pass the test (hopefully) and then will file for licensure in NY once my pre-requisite design experience is accepted. Is there any way for me to check it ?


----------



## Albanz35

dvillandre said:


> I'm in the same boat, I only took it in NJ to pass the test (hopefully) and then will file for licensure in NY once my pre-requisite design experience is accepted. Is there any way for me to check it ?


I have the same issue, since i did not apply to the board to take the exam I am not able to get the DCA checklist.... womp womp


----------



## Sadie005

RBHeadge PE said:


> Not yet.
> 
> Every year there's one State that says that they told NCEES to release, and NCEES says that they're still waiting for authorization; usually there's a third party involved, and maybe some tech issues - there ends up being a lot of finger pointing. It seems like New Jersey gets the honor this administration.
> 
> We haven't heard the same from Minnesota, Georgia, and Colorado yet. The rumor is that Minny is just getting envelopes together, so situation normal up there. Until I hear otherwise, I'm just assuming Colorado is DORA being DORA, and Georgia being Georgia.


I know MN waits until they have their results postmarked, so should I interpret "getting the envelopes around" as no results until next week?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Hard to say. I'd expect them to authorize NCEES to release as soon as they have they put the last letter "in the mail". In normal times I'd expect it this afternoon. But if we consider COVID limitations and use Oct 2020 as a model then Monday (maybe Tuesday at the latest) looks more likely.
Because of the weekend, it's entirely possible some people will get their results in the mail before the NCEES email.


----------



## COCivil

RBHeadge PE said:


> So as best I can gather between here and reddit: The following States are confirmed waiting:
> 
> New Jersey
> Georgia
> Minnesota
> Colorado
> Montana
> Alaska
> No word either way from:
> 
> Maine
> DC
> South Dakota
> Hawaii
> My guess is that all but Hawaii in the list have released and we just don't know about it yet. @justin-hawaii , @Roarbark have you heard anything?





RBHeadge PE said:


> Not yet.
> 
> Every year there's one State that says that they told NCEES to release, and NCEES says that they're still waiting for authorization; usually there's a third party involved, and maybe some tech issues - there ends up being a lot of finger pointing. It seems like New Jersey gets the honor this administration.
> 
> We haven't heard the same from Minnesota, Georgia, and Colorado yet. The rumor is that Minny is just getting envelopes together, so situation normal up there. Until I hear otherwise, I'm just assuming Colorado is DORA being DORA, and Georgia being Georgia.


----------



## COCivil

Did any CO folks get a DORA email around 5:15 last night? @MadamPirate PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

COCivil said:


> Did any CO folks get a DORA email around 5:15 last night? @MadamPirate PE


Have you tried calling DORA and asking what that email was about?


----------



## COCivil

RBHeadge PE said:


> Have you tried calling DORA and asking what that email was about?


I did. I talked to Brenda. Let me tell you, Brenda doesn't know anything. And she's very VERY mean.


----------



## leggo PE

Ugh, I’m sorry for everyone who’s still awaiting results! But you have the company of everyone who took the S.E. Exams, and misery loves company, right?

Although gosh, I really hope you all get your results before S.E. Exam takers get their results.

Question: does NJ recognize the S.E. Exam and necessitate it for any recognized engineer title in the state? If so, I feel extra badly for all S.E. exam takers in NJ....


----------



## leggo PE

DORA is definitely just being DORA. Come on, DORA! Release the CO results!


----------



## BeccaE

COCivil said:


> Did any CO folks get a DORA email around 5:15 last night? @MadamPirate PE


I haven't gotten anything yet. Brenda sounds like a gem.


----------



## bmcg211

my desperation has come to this.... i was looking at this yesterday and it seems Georgia has added a grand total of 7 PE licenses since yesterday lol (i believe it was at 23,379)


----------



## WaterGuyHH

bmcg211 said:


> View attachment 22663
> 
> my desperation has come to this.... i was looking at this yesterday and it seems Georgia has added a grand total of 7 PE licenses since yesterday lol (i believe it was at 23,379)








If they do 7 per day we should know right around the 10 week mark! lol


----------



## dvillandre

Confirmed NJ results will be released on Monday, enjoy the weekend ppl.


----------



## Wingineer

Do you know how many took the exam? My estimate is around 50.


bmcg211 said:


> View attachment 22663
> 
> my desperation has come to this.... i was looking at this yesterday and it seems Georgia has added a grand total of 7 PE licenses since yesterday lol (i believe it was at 23,379


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

GHOSTMEout said:


> This was my 3rd time taking the test. don't give up. I recommend EET for WRE


I second that I took EET for AM and not the depth I used the same AM notes for depth too... the classes are helpful too except may be structural but then structural is always been a hard subject for me so may be its just me lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Also I did use the CERM a lot during my last attempt but this attempt I studied from EET and that was my first reference for any question and then CERM.


----------



## ZupaS

mc87yanks said:


> First letter of last name? Have a feeling that might be relevant this period as they've broken down their departments by initials.


Sorry I was in meetings all afternoon.
"H"


----------



## mc87yanks

ZupaS said:


> Sorry I was in meetings all afternoon.
> "H"


Mine just updated minutes ago. Passed Civil Construction


----------



## MeehanK

MN IS OUT! 2:23 PM CST
PASSED!


----------



## ZupaS

CONGRATS GUYS!!!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mc87yanks said:


> Mine just updated minutes ago. Passed Civil Construction





MeehanK said:


> MN IS OUT! 2:23 PM CST
> PASSED!


Congrats


----------



## mc87yanks

RBHeadge PE said:


> Congrats


Thank you. And thank you for all the work you do on the site. It definitely helped having other people going through the same waiting game.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COCivil said:


> Did any CO folks get a DORA email around 5:15 last night? @MadamPirate PE


Yep, I got that email you were talking about earlier.

I have enough stuff on my plate, I don't need to volunteer for anything else!


----------



## COCivil

MadamPirate PE said:


> Yep, I got that email you were talking about earlier.
> 
> I have enough stuff on my plate, I don't need to volunteer for anything else!


I've seen some get it and some not, found that interesting


----------



## Jwall92066

I’d love to collect tips from repeat test takers who passed. Is there a thread for this already? I searched but only found random tips 

(Failed 1st attempt at Civil construction with a 50 / TN)


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Jwall92066 said:


> I’d love to collect tips from repeat test takers who passed. Is there a thread for this already? I searched but only found random tips
> 
> (Failed 1st attempt at Civil construction with a 50 / TN)


Not a repeat taker, but passed the first try in October 2020. May i ask if you took a review course or self studied? I started out self studying and then bit the bullet and paid for the EET review breadth and depth courses. It was one of the best decisions I've made and worth every penny. They filter out the "fluff" and focus on the material you WILL see on the exam. That way you don't waste time with things you won't see, or _might_ see. OR, you don't waste your time trying to solve a problem that is really a depth problem in an area you aren't taking the exam in. 

Obviously, they're not perfect and they have no way to know what is actually on the exam. You're bound to get a few questions out of left field somewhere. But for the most part, I'd say they were spot on for my exam.

Feel free to DM me here and I can help as best I can with any questions you may have. I'm no expert, but the folks here were great in easing the anxieties during my time...


----------



## COCivil

WHOS READY FOR A MONDAY PARTY


----------



## BeccaE

COCivil said:


> WHOS READY FOR A MONDAY PARTY


Meeee


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COCivil said:


> WHOS READY FOR A MONDAY PARTY


I hear CO is out....


----------



## mc87yanks

NJ is now fully released.


----------



## dvillandre

NJ is in, as am I in the Pass category


----------



## mave96

NJ here...my wife and I passed first try for transpo! Shout out to our friend who studied Mechanical in college and just passed Civil Construction on her first try too!!


----------



## nyserbia

Passed Transpo in NJ, congrats everyone!


----------



## Rjet

Congratulations to all who passed!!
I didnot pass on 1st try in NJ.. got 46 for civil construction..


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

To those of you who did not pass, take a break, clear your mind and then get back up and get to work. You can do this. If I can pass, you most definitely can pass.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

To those of you who passed, CONGRATULATIONS!!! Good luck moving forward with your goals.


----------



## WarEagleEngineer

It's been a long road to this point. Passed SE Gravity back in 2018, struggled with the SE Lateral exam and switched to taking the Civil Structural PE this time and passed first time in NJ! Relieved to finally be getting some letters after my name and take a break for the rest of the year before going after the Lateral exam again next year! Congrats to everyone else that passed and to those who did not, don't lose faith. Coming from someone who has been studying for NCEES exams for the better part of 3 years, you can and will get there!


----------



## Marcym0701

Passed civil construction in NJ! Highly recommend SOPE but also doing a lot of outside studying and organizing the notes from the class so that they make sense to you. The CERM is also good to have on test day for stuff you’ve never seen.


----------



## Albanz35

I passed civil construction in NJ, this was my 6th time taking the exam. First 4 were in civil structural. To everyone who failed, keep your head up dust yourself off. I was told that just because you didn't pass, it doesn't mean you are a bad engineer. Also, don't just look at you diagnostic and attempt to study certain sections more.


----------



## BeachBreaux

Did that survey ever fully post with the results of everyone?


----------



## leggo PE

Still waiting for S.E. Results, wheee!


----------



## CMSHarmon

I didn't take the exam this cycle (passed it 1st try 4 years ago), but my sister took it. I know I wasn't as anxious as her, but I've been following here to be prepared for her calling me.


----------



## helenbhe94

Passed Civil Structural in NJ! First time taker, and SOPE really helps. Highly recommend! Also results in NJ came out so much faster than I expected, I was pleasantly surprised  Congrats to everyone who passed!


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

PerhapsLater said:


> Me! This will be my third time registering. I don't want to wait another year.


send me a PM with your email! I am trying to get a group of us together


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

any other repeat testers want to form a study group please message me! We are going to help each other kick this tests butt!!


----------



## realms17




----------



## leggo PE

What states still haven’t fully released the P.E. exam results? GA, CO? Or did DORA get their act together?


----------



## 5 to 9

AZ_ladybrain said:


> any other repeat testers want to form a study group please message me! We are going to help each other kick this tests butt!!


You're awesome! I'm going to hold off on retaking until this exam is computer based but best wishes to you guys on the October 2021 exam. Kick its butt!


----------



## 5 to 9

Percentages for the exam are out. Not that it means anything, but if anyone is curious:

Civil Structural
47/80 = 66%


----------



## WaterGuyHH

Georgia is still not out...


----------



## Tuggie

5 to 9 said:


> You're awesome! I'm going to hold off on retaking until this exam is computer based but best wishes to you guys on the October 2021 exam. Kick its butt!


This might be on another thread, if so, point me please. But I am waiting for next year and the CBT too. Do you know how that is set up? Will we be in a room with others, home, books, pdfs only??????

Thanks and blessed luck to us both!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> What states still haven’t fully released the P.E. exam results? GA, CO? Or did DORA get their act together?


Georgia and Montana are definitely still waiting. No word from Hawaii, but they're probably still waiting.

No reports from Maine, South Dakota, and DC. My _guess_ is that they released already and we just don't know it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tuggie said:


> This might be on another thread, if so, point me please. But I am waiting for next year and the CBT too. Do you know how that is set up? Will we be in a room with others, home, books, pdfs only??????
> 
> Thanks and blessed luck to us both!











Computer-based NCEES exams


Starting July 1, 2017, the computer-based FE and FS exams introduce a new testing component: alternative item types (AITs).




ncees.org





They provide the only reference allowed in the exam. It'll be a PDF specifically for the exam you are registered for. You can download the PDF prior to the exam to aid in studying.


----------



## rafsan06

Look at the Passing Rate.... Construction and Structure took a hard hit....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Hey @COCivil, I hope you're doing okay! I'm a little worried about you.


----------



## WaterGuyHH

bmcg211 said:


> View attachment 22663
> 
> my desperation has come to this.... i was looking at this yesterday and it seems Georgia has added a grand total of 7 PE licenses since yesterday lol (i believe it was at 23,379)





It's gone up!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

BeachBreaux said:


> Did that survey ever fully post with the results of everyone?


I placed the survey and results in the following thread









April 2021 Exam Results Study Pattern Survey


Morning everyone, first I want to say congrats to all who passed its a great achievement and you should be proud. Next to those who didn't keep your head up, just because you didn't do it this time doesn't mean you're not a good engineer. Next, I wanted to take the time to ask everyone a favor...




engineerboards.com


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

anyone whos curious it appears the combined total of answers I received was 332. 257 in the pass survey and 75 in the fail survey


----------



## J_son

WaterGuyHH said:


> View attachment 22705
> 
> 
> It's gone up!


I am beyond frustrated. How can it take GA a week longer than almost every other state? And they do not even give an estimate of when results will be released


----------



## enginear19

RBHeadge PE said:


> Computer-based NCEES exams
> 
> 
> Starting July 1, 2017, the computer-based FE and FS exams introduce a new testing component: alternative item types (AITs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ncees.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They provide the only reference allowed in the exam. It'll be a PDF specifically for the exam you are registered for. You can download the PDF prior to the exam to aid in studying.


Is this applicable for the PE too?!?! Surely we will be allowed to bring in other references...


----------



## Be-n

rafsan06 said:


> View attachment 22691
> 
> 
> Look at the Passing Rate.... Construction and Structure took a hard hit....


Wow! Now all Civil PEs should accept that _Structural is the toughest exam 
I don’t know about all folks taking Construction exam, but I’ve noticed that people that usually take this exam do not do engineering computations on daily bases because they work in construction management field. This is probably why this exam is pretty tough on them. Would you agree? _


----------



## WaterGuyHH

J_son said:


> I am beyond frustrated. How can it take GA a week longer than almost every other state? And they do not even give an estimate of when results will be released


Yeah I know we should count it all the joy to practice patience but this is getting wild. I called the Secretary of State's office to see if I can get anything out of them. Kind of wild that NCEES has already updated their total numbers without Georgia being released.


----------



## J_son

WaterGuyHH said:


> Yeah I know we should count it all the joy to practice patience but this is getting wild. I called the Secretary of State's office to see if I can get anything out of them. Kind of wild that NCEES has already updated their total numbers without Georgia being released.


I have been avoiding calling the office because I know it is not a good use of their time, and I would not fully trust any results they are willing to share. But, I did break down and call today. They had a high call volume, and I was put on a callback list. Out of curiosity, where are you based? I am with a small firm in Columbus.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

enginear19 said:


> Is this applicable for the PE too?!?! Surely we will be allowed to bring in other references...


Yes, this is how the PE CBT exams have been working since 2018. I can't imagine they're going to change things for the CE exams. 

The reference manuals can get pretty lengthy. The nuclear reference is over 600 PDF pages plus the other tables and codes that get added on exam day.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

enginear19 said:


> Is this applicable for the PE too?!?! Surely we will be allowed to bring in other references...


Definitely won't be able to. PE Power has all the code books included in the digital references. Those books are pretty hefty.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

rafsan06 said:


> View attachment 22691
> 
> 
> Look at the Passing Rate.... Construction and Structure took a hard hit....


Those are uncharacteristically brutal. IIRC construction usually has a lower pass rate than the other CE exams, but this seems worse than normal.


J_son said:


> I am beyond frustrated. How can it take GA a week longer than almost every other state? And they do not even give an estimate of when results will be released


Georgia has been chronically late the last few years. I don't think they've decoupled? So I'm not sure why it's taking so long.


WaterGuyHH said:


> Kind of wild that NCEES has already updated their total numbers without Georgia being released.


That's pretty normal. NCEES usually post the updated pass rates about a week after the initial release. And there are always a few States waiting when it gets posted.


----------



## WaterGuyHH

RBHeadge PE said:


> Those are uncharacteristically brutal. IIRC construction usually has a lower pass rate than the other CE exams, but this seems worse than normal.
> 
> Georgia has been chronically late the last few years. I don't think they've decoupled? So I'm not sure why it's taking so long.
> 
> That's pretty normal. NCEES usually post the updated pass rates about a week after the initial release. And there are always a few States waiting when it gets posted.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Be-n said:


> Wow! Now all Civil PEs should accept that _Structural is the toughest exam
> I don’t know about all folks taking Construction exam, but I’ve noticed that people that usually take this exam do not do engineering computations on daily bases because they work in construction management field. This is probably why this exam is pretty tough on them. Would you agree? _


I've always heard that the reason the CE Construction is so difficult is the range of topics that can potentially be covered in the exam. I'm not so sure it has to do with lack of engineering computations. 

My personal opinion on the CE Structural is that there are a lot of ways to write distractor answers that trip up people, and that's why that pass rate is usually slightly lower.


----------



## StrucDesignEIT

Just for reference, it looks like PE Construction typically hovers around 61% and PE Structural around 64%. Looks like both dropped around 8% while the rest remained the same.








Geotech came up quite a bit from 2020.


----------



## rafsan06

Be-n said:


> Wow! Now all Civil PEs should accept that _Structural is the toughest exam
> I don’t know about all folks taking Construction exam, but I’ve noticed that people that usually take this exam do not do engineering computations on daily bases because they work in construction management field. This is probably why this exam is pretty tough on them. Would you agree? _


The main reason Construction is hard because on Undergrad Civil Engineering, most programs offer almost nothing related to this area. So, i believe everyone struggles.


----------



## WaterGuyHH

What a joke. No wonder the Secretary of State office made the news last year...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Georgia has been chronically late the last few years. I don't think they've decoupled? So I'm not sure why it's taking so long.





WaterGuyHH said:


> View attachment 22713



Scratch my above comment, it might have something to do with this^

Any other alum from the North Ave Trade School here? What's The Good Word?


----------



## steel

rafsan06 said:


> View attachment 22691
> 
> 
> Look at the Passing Rate.... Construction and Structure took a hard hit....


Any chance they revisit the October exam questions for Structural and Construction because of this?


----------



## DrRich PE

structurenole2015 said:


> Any chance they revisit the October exam questions for Structural and Construction because of this?


I doubt it. I passed Geotech in October and the passing rate was 55% for first time takers and only 24% for repeat takers.


----------



## steel

DrRich PE said:


> I doubt it. I passed Geotech in October and the passing rate was 55% for first time takers and only 24% for repeat takers.


Can anyone offer a reason why they feel the repeat pass rate is so low? 
Is it just because there are some people that would likely never pass the exam, and with each exam administration those people make up a higher percentage of the people taking it?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole2015 said:


> Any chance they revisit the October exam questions for Structural and Construction because of this?


I doubt it. They don't target a certain pass rate, nor do they have any kind of target or quota of the number of passes.



structurenole2015 said:


> Can anyone offer a reason why they feel the repeat pass rate is so low?
> Is it just because there are some people that would likely never pass the exam, and with each exam administration those people make up a higher percentage of the people taking it?


Yes, that's pretty close to the reason why. There a bunch of threads on this topic.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright... looks like we're still waiting on Maine(?), DC(?), Hawaii, and Georgia.


----------



## rafsan06

RBHeadge PE said:


> Alright... looks like we're still waiting on Maine(?), DC(?), Hawaii, and Georgia.


Man am I glad I went to Arkansas to take the exam instead of Georgia.


----------



## txjennah PE

structurenole2015 said:


> Can anyone offer a reason why they feel the repeat pass rate is so low?
> Is it just because there are some people that would likely never pass the exam, and with each exam administration those people make up a higher percentage of the people taking it?


I can only offer my personal experience, but I think a lot of it has to do with repeat test takers who realize they may have been close on their previous attempt, so they make the mistake of not changing their study habits for the subsequent try. I was close on my first attempt, so didn't do anything to change my studying habits on my second attempt - and ended up scoring lower than I did on my first attempt. I completely overhauled my approach for my third try, and finally passed that way.


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> I can only offer my personal experience, but I think a lot of it has to do with repeat test takers who realize they may have been close on their previous attempt, so they make the mistake of not changing their study habits for the subsequent try. I was close on my first attempt, so didn't do anything to change my studying habits on my second attempt - and ended up scoring lower than I did on my first attempt. I completely overhauled my approach for my third try, and finally passed that way.


Do you mind sharing what you did when you overhauled your approach? Failed the first time this time around, but hoping to take it again in October.


----------



## DrRich PE

structurenole2015 said:


> Do you mind sharing what you did when you overhauled your approach? Failed the first time this time around, but hoping to take it again in October.


I don't know if this will be what you're looking for, but a fellow geotech test taker asked me my preparation and approach to the exam. This can be applied generally and isn't specific to geotech. This worked for me. Some key points to remember are to keep your cool if you don't know how to do/have never heard of a problem. You're not expected to know everything. Also, remember that this is a standardized test and there are certain skills and methods that can be applied to standardized test taking that will boost your scores. Here's what I told him:

For my preparation, I didn't use a prep course, so I can't really speak as to which one may be good or bad. I bought the NCEES practice test so that I could get a feel for the difficulty and types of problems that might be on the test. I specialized in geotech in graduate school, so I then studied materials that I had from coursework. My approach was to review general geotech stuff from my soils course just to get back in the swing of things and jog my memory a bit. I then went over the list of topics provided by NCEES and practiced numerous problems of each type and tested myself with more difficult problems as well. After doing this, I focused on doing problems in areas that I struggled with. As for the morning portion, I studied all of the topics provided on NCEES's list and then focused particularly on structures, as that's not my best subject. A week or so before my PE exam, I took the NCEES practice test in it's entirety to get a feel for how the 8 hr test would be and to practice my strategy with time management. For time management strategy, I would read a question, If it was easy and wouldn't take long, I went ahead and worked the problem and answered it. If I knew how to do the question, but it would take a bit longer, I marked it as a "1" and came back to it after I'd done all of the easier quick ones. If I didn't know how to do the question, I marked it as a "2" and came back to those at the end. I ended up having plenty of time for both morning and afternoon sections, about an hour or so of time after I'd answered about 90% of the questions. For the questions I didn't know how to do, I took my remaining time and looked in the index of my text books, etc. to see if I could find answers to questions. Don't forget to do a little bit of review on geology and simple facts about soil. Usually reading the first chapter or two of a geotech text book will provide a good review on geology, soil types, how soils are transported, etc. I hope this helps. Let me know if I can help you out!

Also, a few things to remember: There will be questions that you read and don't know how to do and think "what the hell are they talking about?" Don't let these make you nervous, I promise nobody knows all of the subjects. Just keep your cool and move on to a problem you do know. If you use my time management strategy, you'll gain confidence up front doing problems that you know how to do and you can use that momentum to get you through the rest of the test. Also, remember that this is a multiple choice test, so use some some standardized test taking skills on problems that you don't know. Look through answers and try to eliminate a few that you know are incorrect. You don't actually have to know how to do the problem to get the right answer. For example, Let's say you have a cantilever beam with a load placed in the middle and you're asked for the shear at this point. Assume you don't know how to do the problem if the load is in the middle, but you do know the shear at the left end and the shear at the right end of the beam. You know that in the middle, the shear will be some value between the shear value at the left end and the shear value at the right end. Although you don't know how to get the actual answer, if there is only one answer between the value of the shear at the left end and the value of the shear at the right end, you can still get the correct answer without knowing how to do the problem. Even if there are two possibilities, you can guess and have a 50/50 chance at getting the problem right. I guess the takeaway here is that on problems you don't know exactly how to do, try and eliminate a few answers to increase your chances if you have to guess.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Be-n said:


> Wow! Now all Civil PEs should accept that _Structural is the toughest exam
> I don’t know about all folks taking Construction exam, but I’ve noticed that people that usually take this exam do not do engineering computations on daily bases because they work in construction management field. This is probably why this exam is pretty tough on them. Would you agree? _


 My 2 cents, as someone who passed the Construction exam and spends 50 hours a week on the construction management side. I think think the reason the pass rate is "low" is not necessarily that the exam is "difficult" but, as another poster said, there's such a wide variety of topics. For example, I work for a heavy civil contractor that builds bridges. My day to day experience and job requires me to know geotech, structural, traffic control, water management etc. Essentially a little bit of everything that is tested on the exam. So, when someone takes a Construction exam, they've got to be able to draw on knowledge from several areas, whereas a structural or WRE examinee knows they're really only going to see those types of problems in the afternoon. So there's already several variables at play there.

In addition, "Construction" is a very broad term. I work for a company that essentially does all of it's own work from excavation to demo, to steel erection, to concrete work etc etc...So I'm exposed to a lot of the PE topics regularly. While it may not be a ton of engineering calculation (we still do them), the exposure to how to handle it in the real world is key to the exam as well. Whereas, there's also contractors that specialize in utility work and 99% of their work is putting pipe in the ground. So there's potentially limited exposure experience wise (maybe they'll only see some SOE applications in the real world). BUT Construction is seemingly the topic that best fits their line of work. I think this is the biggest factor. 

just my 2 cents.


----------



## djl PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> My 2 cents, as someone who passed the Construction exam and spends 50 hours a week on the construction management side. I think think the reason the pass rate is "low" is not necessarily that the exam is "difficult" but, as another poster said, there's such a wide variety of topics. For example, I work for a heavy civil contractor that builds bridges. My day to day experience and job requires me to know geotech, structural, traffic control, water management etc. Essentially a little bit of everything that is tested on the exam. So, when someone takes a Construction exam, they've got to be able to draw on knowledge from several areas, whereas a structural or WRE examinee knows they're really only going to see those types of problems in the afternoon. So there's already several variables at play there.
> 
> In addition, "Construction" is a very broad term. I work for a company that essentially does all of it's own work from excavation to demo, to steel erection, to concrete work etc etc...So I'm exposed to a lot of the PE topics regularly. While it may not be a ton of engineering calculation (we still do them), the exposure to how to handle it in the real world is key to the exam as well. Whereas, there's also contractors that specialize in utility work and 99% of their work is putting pipe in the ground. So there's potentially limited exposure experience wise (maybe they'll only see some SOE applications in the real world). BUT Construction is seemingly the topic that best fits their line of work. I think this is the biggest factor.
> 
> just my 2 cents.


Well said.


----------



## CMM056

Is there anyone who can tell me about compensation discussions for someone who has many years of engineering experience but is just receiving a license? I've been doing this since 2007 and am very good at what I do - I should be by now right! However, I passed the FE two years ago and just passed the PE. I'm just wondering if my experience will be primarily considered or if I'll be considered a newbie. I assume more of the latter and will find out soon. Just looking for some feedback on discussions from someone who has gone through it in the private sector.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

CMM056 said:


> Is there anyone who can tell me about compensation discussions for someone who has many years of engineering experience but is just receiving a license? I've been doing this since 2007 and am very good at what I do - I should be by now right! However, I passed the FE two years ago and just passed the PE. I'm just wondering if my experience will be primarily considered or if I'll be considered a newbie. I assume more of the latter and will find out soon. Just looking for some feedback on discussions from someone who has gone through it in the private sector.


I can't speak to your current employer, but I've never put the date I passed the PE on a resume. Just sayin'.


----------



## CMM056

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> I can't speak to your current employer, but I've never put the date I passed the PE on a resume. Just sayin'.


HA... Understood. I've been here for 5 years now. We'll see what happens. I was just curious.


----------



## WaterGuyHH

I was able to look my PE number up on the print license option for Georgia at 6:24pm. Soooo I passed! I am still pending on NCEES. I took WRE.


----------



## Be-n

CMM056 said:


> Is there anyone who can tell me about compensation discussions for someone who has many years of engineering experience but is just receiving a license? I've been doing this since 2007 and am very good at what I do - I should be by now right! However, I passed the FE two years ago and just passed the PE. I'm just wondering if my experience will be primarily considered or if I'll be considered a newbie. I assume more of the latter and will find out soon. Just looking for some feedback on discussions from someone who has gone through it in the private sector.


When I deal with new to me structural PEs, I always look up their license number and when it was first received in their primary state. This is the only way (besides LinkedIn) I can judge how experience someone is if I have not heard about him or her before.


rafsan06 said:


> The main reason Construction is hard because on Undergrad Civil Engineering, most programs offer almost nothing related to this area. So, i believe everyone struggles.


well, I can say the same about structural. I don’t think undergrad degree provides sufficient structural engineering background either. 
I think to successfully start a structural engineering carrier, one needs to be either in a very good company that invests in training of new engineers, or be pretty talented and hard working, or get masters in structural.
Also, some structural folks work in very limited field of engineering, such as designing concrete or CFS only, which also makes passing the exam a bit more difficult.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Be-n said:


> When I deal with new to me structural PEs, I always look up their license number and when it was first received in their primary state. This is the only way (besides LinkedIn) I can judge how experience someone is if I have not heard about him or her before.
> 
> well, I can say the same about structural. I don’t think undergrad degree provides sufficient structural engineering background either.
> I think to successfully start a structural engineering carrier, one needs to be either in a very good company that invests in training of new engineers, or be pretty talented and hard working, or get masters in structural.
> Also, some structural folks work in very limited field of engineering, such as designing concrete or CFS only, which also makes passing the exam a bit more difficult.


I don't know, we have an intern with a masters in structural, and he's... not all that. He gets the concepts, but can't apply them, and it annoys me. (This is after 2 years of on the job training. Same questions, over and over and over. They have died down somewhat the last couple of months, but that could be that he hasn't been on any of my projects.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't know, we have an intern with a masters in structural, and he's... not all that. He gets the concepts, but can't apply them, and it annoys me. (This is after 2 years of on the job training. Same questions, over and over and over. They have died down somewhat the last couple of months, but that could be that he hasn't been on any of my projects.


Yup, I had something similar. Intern with a Masters from a fairly prestigious school. I knew whenever she used this one program, I was going to immediately find she used ACI318-08. Every, single, time. She just could not seem to grasp the wind changes in ASCE7-10 ....or how to change a default in a program. I must have redlined that 100 times at least. She never caught on.


----------



## Be-n

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't know, we have an intern with a masters in structural, and he's... not all that. He gets the concepts, but can't apply them, and it annoys me. (This is after 2 years of on the job training. Same questions, over and over and over. They have died down somewhat the last couple of months, but that could be that he hasn't been on any of my projects.


I had an EIT with PhD... after explaining simple concepts like tributary area for a month, we showed him at the door.... Yes, degree is not the most important thing to have in engineering, but masters at least should give a little better background to start working in a design office.


----------



## enginear19

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes, this is how the PE CBT exams have been working since 2018. I can't imagine they're going to change things for the CE exams.
> 
> The reference manuals can get pretty lengthy. The nuclear reference is over 600 PDF pages plus the other tables and codes that get added on exam day.


So for the Civil PE CBT version starting in 2022, you won't be able to bring any references in with you?? It'll be like the FE where they supplied the only reference manual you will need? Seems way different than the P&P exam is, and more than just switching to computer testing. If this is how it's going to go, I'm doomed if I fail again in Oct.


----------



## txjennah PE

structurenole2015 said:


> Do you mind sharing what you did when you overhauled your approach? Failed the first time this time around, but hoping to take it again in October.


Problems, problems, problems, problems. I didn't do nearly enough the first two tries. Do as many problems as you can. I had taken SOPE the first two tries but decided to take EET (I think it's a different name now?) for the third attempt to strengthen some of my weaknesses. That, combined with the practice problems, pushed me over the edge.

Study environment was a biggie too. The first two tries, I studied on the couch while my husband watched TV. For the third attempt, I was much more rigorous - studied at the table with classical music to focus, etc.

Finally, I extended my prep time. I started studying a couple of weeks after my honeymoon in April 2018 until about 2 or 3 days before October 2018 exam. It never feels like enough time


----------



## steel

enginear19 said:


> So for the Civil PE CBT version starting in 2022, you won't be able to bring any references in with you?? It'll be like the FE where they supplied the only reference manual you will need? Seems way different than the P&P exam is, and more than just switching to computer testing. If this is how it's going to go, I'm doomed if I fail again in Oct.


I emailed NCEES last week about wanting them to update the practice exams (you know, the ones from 2014) and she also mentioned that the specs for the PE Civil exams will NOT change when it goes to cpmputer based, but there there will be the online reference, and we won't be able to bring in outside reference material.

Similar to the PE reference books already used for CBT exams: Log into MyNCEES, your source for all NCEES services


----------



## enginear19

structurenole2015 said:


> I emailed NCEES last week about wanting them to update the practice exams (you know, the ones from 2014) and she also mentioned that the specs for the PE Civil exams will NOT change when it goes to cpmputer based, but there there will be the online reference, and we won't be able to bring in outside reference material.
> 
> Similar to the PE reference books already used for CBT exams: Log into MyNCEES, your source for all NCEES services


This seems like it would make the exam more difficult, somehow. Did she mention updating the 2014 practice exams?

ETA: maybe not more difficult since they technically shouldn't be allowed to ask questions pertaining to material not found in their own supplied reference manual, correct?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

txjennah PE said:


> Problems, problems, problems, problems. I didn't do nearly enough the first two tries. Do as many problems as you can. I had taken SOPE the first two tries but decided to take EET (I think it's a different name now?) for the third attempt to strengthen some of my weaknesses. That, combined with the practice problems, pushed me over the edge.
> 
> Study environment was a biggie too. The first two tries, I studied on the couch while my husband watched TV. For the third attempt, I was much more rigorous - studied at the table with classical music to focus, etc.
> 
> Finally, I extended my prep time. I started studying a couple of weeks after my honeymoon in April 2018 until about 2 or 3 days before October 2018 exam. It never feels like enough time


@structurenole2015 listen to @txjennah PE . i followed this exact advice and passed. i'm not super brilliant or a great test taker and this worked for me. discipline and practice are your saving graces.


----------



## rafsan06

Be-n said:


> When I deal with new to me structural PEs, I always look up their license number and when it was first received in their primary state. This is the only way (besides LinkedIn) I can judge how experience someone is if I have not heard about him or her before.
> 
> well, I can say the same about structural. I don’t think undergrad degree provides sufficient structural engineering background either.
> I think to successfully start a structural engineering carrier, one needs to be either in a very good company that invests in training of new engineers, or be pretty talented and hard working, or get masters in structural.
> Also, some structural folks work in very limited field of engineering, such as designing concrete or CFS only, which also makes passing the exam a bit more difficult.


I do not have that much idea about courses in the US. My Undergrad is from Bangladesh. For our undergrad we had to do 164 credit hours total, which is almost 40 hours more than what I heard they do in the US. Covered Water, Environmental, Structural, Geotech topics. I have not seen anything in these Depths that was not in my undergrad syllabus. Sure I do not know all the application of all the fields, but the concepts were covered. Everything I learned in Construction is after coming to the US and doing my masters and on my job. I understand the experience could be totally different for people here. I used to hate that we did not had open credit, meaning every semester was pre designed with courses and everyone had to take them. There were no optional.. But now I am glad it was like that. So, even if I hate some areas; I have done courses on them and that helped me a lot bot my FE and PE. Here in the us you have total freedom of what you are taking as a course. To me it does not make sense, as the University is give the kid the freedom to choose what classes he want's to take. who does not have the slightest clue what is important or anything about real world.....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

enginear19 said:


> So for the Civil PE CBT version starting in 2022, you won't be able to bring any references in with you?? It'll be like the FE where they supplied the only reference manual you will need? Seems way different than the P&P exam is, and more than just switching to computer testing. If this is how it's going to go, I'm doomed if I fail again in Oct.


Yes.
Yes.
Yes, it's a big departure in how things were done previously.
I highly doubt that. The pass rates for the CBT are generally higher than the P&P exams.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole2015 said:


> I emailed NCEES last week about wanting them to update the practice exams (you know, the ones from 2014) *and she also mentioned that the specs for the PE Civil exams will NOT change when it goes to cpmputer based*, but there there will be the online reference, and we won't be able to bring in outside reference material.
> 
> Similar to the PE reference books already used for CBT exams: Log into MyNCEES, your source for all NCEES services


The bolded is NCEES speak for 'the questions/content aren't changing much'



enginear19 said:


> This seems like it would make the exam more difficult, somehow. Did she mention updating the 2014 practice exams?


See commentary above.
I'm not sure if having a consolidated reference source, with a ctrl-f searchable function makes it more difficult or easier. And recall that the reference material is provided months ahead of time so the examinee can use it when studying for the exam.



enginear19 said:


> ETA: maybe not more difficult since they technically shouldn't be allowed to ask questions pertaining to material not found in their own supplied reference manual, correct?


If they prepared the reference correctly and cross checked the reference correctly, then the examinee will have the required raw information (codes, tables, equations, etc) required to answer the problems. They'll still have to rely on skill and experience to answer questions. OTOH the exam committee will (read: should) also remove any questions that could be answered by the reference with a simple ctrl-f search.


----------



## chelseadawn

rafsan06 said:


> I do not have that much idea about courses in the US. My Undergrad is from Bangladesh. For our undergrad we had to do 164 credit hours total, which is almost 40 hours more than what I heard they do in the US. Covered Water, Environmental, Structural, Geotech topics. I have not seen anything in these Depths that was not in my undergrad syllabus. Sure I do not know all the application of all the fields, but the concepts were covered. Everything I learned in Construction is after coming to the US and doing my masters and on my job. I understand the experience could be totally different for people here. I used to hate that we did not had open credit, meaning every semester was pre designed with courses and everyone had to take them. There were no optional.. But now I am glad it was like that. So, even if I hate some areas; I have done courses on them and that helped me a lot bot my FE and PE. Here in the us you have total freedom of what you are taking as a course. To me it does not make sense, as the University is give the kid the freedom to choose what classes he want's to take. who does not have the slightest clue what is important or anything about real world.....


Canada is very similar. I didn't know this until I had my credentials evaluation but I had essentially 5 extra engineering courses, 1 general education, and 1 math course extra than required. I have to assume those extra courses helped broaden my knowledge for the breadth at they very least.


----------



## steel

enginear19 said:


> This seems like it would make the exam more difficult, somehow. Did she mention updating the 2014 practice exams?
> 
> ETA: maybe not more difficult since they technically shouldn't be allowed to ask questions pertaining to material not found in their own supplied reference manual, correct?


She did say they planned to update some practice exams this summer.


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> The bolded is NCEES speak for 'the questions/content aren't changing much'


Okay, true. I went back to her email to me and she said "The specs will not change in 2022. There will be 80 questions."

That's NCEES speak for "same number of questions so I'm going to tell you the specs won't change when in reality it's more like LOL GOOD LUCK."


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm seeing reports that some more, but not all, people can see if they passed and were issued a license via the Georgia https://secure.sos.state.ga.us/mylicense/Login.aspx?process=ren

This is just a friendly reminder that in the past, not everyone who passed in Georgia were able to find themselves via license lookup prior to the NCEES release. I'm not considering this a full release yet.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Can those of you that passed the exam comment on what the best practice problems/exams were? I'm looking to possibly purchase some and I am utterly overwhelmed with the results that just popped up in my Amazon search.


----------



## txjennah PE

AZ_ladybrain said:


> Can those of you that passed the exam comment on what the best practice problems/exams were? I'm looking to possibly purchase some and I am utterly overwhelmed with the results that just popped up in my Amazon search.


It's been three years since I passed, but I will say that I avoided the Lindeburg Practice Exam book for my successful attempt. I didn't feel the problems were representative of what was on the exam, at least for my discipline (Environmental). Not sure if there are Schneiter books for each discipline, but I used practice books from that author, along with NCEES practice exams.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

CMM056 said:


> Is there anyone who can tell me about compensation discussions for someone who has many years of engineering experience but is just receiving a license? I've been doing this since 2007 and am very good at what I do - I should be by now right! However, I passed the FE two years ago and just passed the PE. I'm just wondering if my experience will be primarily considered or if I'll be considered a newbie. I assume more of the latter and will find out soon. Just looking for some feedback on discussions from someone who has gone through it in the private sector.





Deep_Freeze26 said:


> I can't speak to your current employer, but I've never put the date I passed the PE on a resume. Just sayin'.





Be-n said:


> When I deal with new to me structural PEs, I always look up their license number and when it was first received in their primary state. This is the only way (besides LinkedIn) I can judge how experience someone is if I have not heard about him or her before.


I don't know if it's different in Civil. But in my experience (Mech Eng), when you got your PE license has zero relevance to how long you've been doing the work or how good you are at it. You might have 20 years experience and just got your PE, or you might have gotten your PE with only 4. The experience is the important thing that indicates your knowledge and value, not when you were licensed.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

enginear19 said:


> This seems like it would make the exam more difficult, somehow. Did she mention updating the 2014 practice exams?
> 
> ETA: maybe not more difficult since they technically shouldn't be allowed to ask questions pertaining to material not found in their own supplied reference manual, correct?


This was a huge debate when Mech Eng switched to CBT. The way the NCEES spec is written, they are allowed to ask you anything regardless of what is contained in the official CBT reference.
But in practice it seems that any problem that has to be solved mathematically will have the necessary info in the provided reference. They do sometimes ask conceptual questions that aren't in the reference. You just have to know those.

This is based on 1 year of feedback, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

AZ_ladybrain said:


> Can those of you that passed the exam comment on what the best practice problems/exams were? I'm looking to possibly purchase some and I am utterly overwhelmed with the results that just popped up in my Amazon search.


Here's my list:

Civil PE Practice - Civil Engineering PE Practice Exams - 2 Breadth Exams
Practice Exam for the Civil PE Examination (Goswami)
Six Minute Solutions
SoPE Practice Problems
EET Practice Problems
EET Simulated Exams (mid term and full simulated exam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> It's been three years since I passed, but I will say that I avoided the Lindeburg Practice Exam book for my successful attempt. I didn't feel the problems were representative of what was on the exam, at least for my discipline (Environmental). Not sure if there are Schneiter books for each discipline, but I used practice books from that author, along with NCEES practice exams.


I feel like the Lindeburg books are FANTASTIC for the FE, but garbage for the PE.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

AZ_ladybrain said:


> Can those of you that passed the exam comment on what the best practice problems/exams were? I'm looking to possibly purchase some and I am utterly overwhelmed with the results that just popped up in my Amazon search.


Linbergh's problems make a great door stop. But not so much for exam prep. They're far more intense than what you'll see and do not differentiate between a breadth and depth topic. If you can solve them...good for you and you'll probably be ok for the exam.

NCEES Practice Exam
EET Practice Problems
Goswami's Practice Problems (only did a handful)
Six minutes (if you can spare about 20)

Don't get so caught up in just number crunching. You need to make sure you have a good understanding of the concepts and theory as well.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> It's been three years since I passed, but I will say that I avoided the Lindeburg Practice Exam book for my successful attempt. I didn't feel the problems were representative of what was on the exam, at least for my discipline (Environmental). Not sure if there are Schneiter books for each discipline, but I used practice books from that author, along with NCEES practice exams.





MadamPirate PE said:


> I feel like the Lindeburg books are FANTASTIC for the FE, but garbage for the PE.


For Mech Eng the Lindeburg MERM is great for theory, but the problems are all WAY TOO HARD. They are like 15-20 minute problems and not representative of what's on the PE exam. But I use my MERM as a reference regularly.


----------



## AMP2319

Just some advice for people looking to get some practice problems - if you go to scribd.com they have tons of material. You can sign up for the free trial and download as many references and practice problems as you can before the trial ends and it turns to a paid subscription. This is how I found a lot of study material for free!


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> So as best I can gather between here and reddit: The following States are confirmed waiting:
> 
> New Jersey
> Georgia
> Minnesota
> Colorado
> Montana
> Alaska
> No word either way from:
> 
> Maine
> DC
> South Dakota
> Hawaii
> My guess is that all but Hawaii in the list have released and we just don't know about it yet. @justin-hawaii , @Roarbark have you heard anything?


Don't think I know anyone who took it this round. Nothing to add, sorry!
I should have some contacts for next round's testing


----------



## eltayeb707

rafsan06 said:


> View attachment 22691
> 
> 
> Look at the Passing Rate.... Construction and Structure took a hard hit....


For structural, the overall passing rate is 48% ( taking repeat takers into account) , meaning one out of two April's examinees didn't pass, even worse for construction!


----------



## WaterGuyHH

NCEES/Georgia has officially released the results. Praise the Lord.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The bolded is NCEES speak for 'the questions/content aren't changing much'
> 
> 
> See commentary above.
> I'm not sure if having a consolidated reference source, with a ctrl-f searchable function makes it more difficult or easier. And recall that the reference material is provided months ahead of time so the examinee can use it when studying for the exam.
> 
> 
> If they prepared the reference correctly and cross checked the reference correctly, then the examinee will have the required raw information (codes, tables, equations, etc) required to answer the problems. They'll still have to rely on skill and experience to answer questions. OTOH the exam committee will (read: should) also remove any questions that could be answered by the reference with a simple ctrl-f search.


the exam going computer-based would have me worried about conceptual ideas. I've heard from some of the more recent environmental PE's in my office said they'll ask specific questions like when an act was approved which could be simply answered with some references, but with it being closed book made it a memory thing. 

In addition to that, I have to worry for my Transpo people about how bad trying to use the HCM portion may be since you're seeking the same objective but in multiple different forms (i.e. urban road, city road, highway segment, etc.). I feel like that'll trip people up if they aren't aware and stay cognisant of it.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

AZ_ladybrain said:


> Can those of you that passed the exam comment on what the best practice problems/exams were? I'm looking to possibly purchase some and I am utterly overwhelmed with the results that just popped up in my Amazon search.


if Transpo I highly recommend civil pe practice exam - transportation depth by path to PE. I felt like this was the most accurate representation of the transport depth


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> Here's my list:
> 
> Civil PE Practice - Civil Engineering PE Practice Exams - 2 Breadth Exams
> Practice Exam for the Civil PE Examination (Goswami)
> Six Minute Solutions
> SoPE Practice Problems
> EET Practice Problems
> EET Simulated Exams (mid term and full simulated exam


also loved the Civil Pe Practice exams, they were great and also came with additional problems you get for free online with the purchase of the book.


----------



## mave96

AZ_ladybrain said:


> Can those of you that passed the exam comment on what the best practice problems/exams were? I'm looking to possibly purchase some and I am utterly overwhelmed with the results that just popped up in my Amazon search.


Passed first try with my wife...here is what we did:

Breadth


Amazon.com



Transportation Depth





PPI Transportation Depth Practice Exams for the PE Civil Exam, 2nd Edition – Two Multiple-Choice Exams Consistent with the NCEES PE Civil Transportation Exam: Gerbetz, Dale R: 9781591266181: Amazon.com: Books


PPI Transportation Depth Practice Exams for the PE Civil Exam, 2nd Edition – Two Multiple-Choice Exams Consistent with the NCEES PE Civil Transportation Exam [Gerbetz, Dale R] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. PPI Transportation Depth Practice Exams for the PE Civil Exam, 2nd...



www.amazon.com





I started studying 5 weeks before SoPE began after I gathered all of my books and reference materials. Both of these practice problem books contain 2 practice exams (2 forty question sections) so I took 1 week for each section to go through 8-10 problems a night. I went slowly so I could really get the hang of how the problems make you think and to more importantly familiarize myself with the overwhelming amount of books. For the record, my reference materials for the exam weighed 97 lbs.

So these books took me 4 weeks, then I brushed up on some weak points during the 5th week with SoPE practice problems and tests. Then SoPE started and I did that class and every practice problem they had. Every weekend I would completely comb through the notes, flag my notes and reference materials with post-its, and take a practice test off their portal.

I took the NCEES practice exam 3 weeks before the test at the library so I was forced to pack everything up, go to a new location, haul my 97 lbs to a random table, and sit for 8 hours with a mask on and no distractions.

The week after SoPE, I went through every page of my notes in full depth, writing down anything I think will be on the test that I should brush up on. I also created flow charts for long/situational problems such as bearing capacity, stirrups, rebar selection, etc. I spent the 2nd and 3rd day before the exam just flipping through all of my practice problems so I had a better chance of seeing a problem on the exam and realizing I had something similar in my notes.

And finally, I chilled the day before the exam and I went to TJ Maxx as my "get out of the house" for the day.

Total study hours = 350hrs


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery said:


> the exam going computer-based would have me worried about conceptual ideas. I've heard from some of the more recent environmental PE's in my office said they'll ask specific questions like when an act was approved which could be simply answered with some references, but with it being closed book made it a memory thing.


The qualitative questions hammered me on the first attempt. I could tell they were _easy_ when I tried them the first time but I just didn't know the answer. And the references I brought weren't adequate to answer those questions.

I changed my study methods for the second attempt. Much more comprehensive and thorough. I also brought a lot of extra references to prepare for a variety of potential qualitative questions. I can honestly say that I was able to learn enough from a year of studying that I didn't need to consult the references during the exam to answer those types of questions. I still used the references to confirm the answer but that had more to do with all the extra time I had during the exam and my methodology for self-grading. 

Whether that approach applies to others and/or the CE exams is fully open to debate though. I personally would not want to transition from studying for P&P to CBT. However the pass rates appear to be higher for CBT, and I think the CBT uniformity and approach is superior in the long run for all involved. I would expect that a newly minted EIT would prefer the CBT in four years. Similar to how nearly everyone preferred the transition from blue book exams to the multiple choice format in the 00's.


----------



## leggo PE

Another day, and still waiting for S.E. Results to be released. Just think, all you P.E. Exam takers had it easy!


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> I would expect that a newly minted EIT would prefer the CBT in four years. Similar to how nearly everyone preferred the transition from blue book exams to the multiple choice format in the 00's.


I can vouch for this with the FE exam. They transitioned it to CBT in 2014, and I took it (twice) in Oct 2015 and Apr 2016 and I have no complaints about the experience. 

I think most of our apprehension is, like RB said, based on the possibility that some of us may have to make the transition ourselves. I know one peer that is purposely holding off and not worrying one bit about it until it goes CBT.


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> This was a huge debate when Mech Eng switched to CBT. The way the NCEES spec is written, they are allowed to ask you anything regardless of what is contained in the official CBT reference.
> But in practice it seems that any problem that has to be solved mathematically will have the necessary info in the provided reference. They do sometimes ask conceptual questions that aren't in the reference. You just have to know those.
> 
> This is based on 1 year of feedback, so your mileage may vary.


I'm going to guess that the provided reference will not help one bit in HOW to solve the problem. Only what to USE to solve it. 

Sure, they'll give you all the properties of a W10x22, but I don't think you'll have any info that will help if you forget how to check that W10x22.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

leggo PE said:


> Another day, and still waiting for S.E. Results to be released. Just think, all you P.E. Exam takers had it easy!


i'm still here with you!


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

leggo PE said:


> Another day, and still waiting for S.E. Results to be released. Just think, all you P.E. Exam takers had it easy!


Ugh, this is killing me. It's gotta be tomorrow. It can't go into next week. It just can't.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> Ugh, this is killing me. It's gotta be tomorrow. It can't go into next week. It just can't.


I'm kind of here still, finally back after the high wore out.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole2015 said:


> I'm going to guess that the provided reference will not help one bit in HOW to solve the problem. Only what to USE to solve it.
> 
> Sure, they'll give you all the properties of a W10x22, but I don't think you'll have any info that will help if you forget how to check that W10x22.


Another thing to consider.

The v1 version of the NCEES Mech Eng reference has a fair number of errors in it. A couple of the class providers reviewed it very closely and submitted feedback to NCEES. I think they are on v1.2 or v1.3 now after 1.5 -2 years, and most of the error have been found an corrected.

I understand that it's almost impossible to publish something with no errors, but when it's your only reference you kind of what it to be right.


----------



## leggo PE

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> Ugh, this is killing me. It's gotta be tomorrow. It can't go into next week. It just can't.


Nancy is playing with our hearts for sure!


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

leggo PE said:


> Nancy is playing with our hearts for sure!


Master trolling on her part. Hats off. She had us all revved up big time.


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> Another thing to consider.
> 
> The v1 version of the NCEES Mech Eng reference has a fair number of errors in it. A couple of the class providers reviewed it very closely and submitted feedback to NCEES. I think they are on v1.2 or v1.3 now after 1.5 -2 years, and most of the error have been found an corrected.
> 
> I understand that it's almost impossible to publish something with no errors, but when it's your only reference you kind of what it to be right.


That's why I'm doing everything possible to pass in October. I don't want to deal with the initial transition to CBT, AND have to change how I study to make that transition. (Yes, I'm aware I have to change how I study this time anyway since I failed in April.......what's the definition of insanity, again?)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

structurenole2015 said:


> I'm going to guess that the provided reference will not help one bit in HOW to solve the problem. Only what to USE to solve it.
> 
> Sure, they'll give you all the properties of a W10x22, but I don't think you'll have any info that will help if you forget how to check that W10x22.


Well, to be fair, the full code and specification will be in that reference, so yes, the "how" will be there as well, technically.


----------



## steel

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, to be fair, the full code and specification will be in that reference, so yes, the "how" will be there as well, technically.


Yes, but what tab do I use to flip to the correct table? I don't trust a structural engineer that doesn't tab their steel manual!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tab it mentally, I guess. I mean, I know which table to use, but the tab gets me there faster, I guess.


----------



## steel

vhab49_PE said:


> Tab it mentally, I guess. I mean, I know which table to use, but the tab gets me there faster, I guess.


I'm just joking (mostly), so it's okay, I promise!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

anything yet, @vhab49_PE ??


----------



## leggo PE

civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> anything yet, @vhab49_PE ??


Zilch for me.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

leggo PE said:


> Zilch for me.


SE Results are starting to come out.


----------



## leggo PE

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> SE Results are starting to come out.


Eeeeek! I’m still waiting here in CA, but yes, I see that!


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

leggo PE said:


> Eeeeek! I’m still waiting here in CA, but yes, I see that!


Yup, good old Colorado for me  so who knows when with DORA.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

omg! it's happening!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> anything yet, @vhab49_PE ??


Nothing but an impending feeling of doom. And a twitch every time the email dings.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> The v1 version of the NCEES Mech Eng reference has a fair number of errors in it. ...
> 
> I understand that it's almost impossible to publish something with no errors, but when it's your only reference you kind of what it to be right.









That's bad. I hope they weren't egregious errors. Beyond it being a bad look for NCEES and ASME, it puts other things in doubt. 

How many other corners did they cut when they wrote the reference?
Were all the questions in the exam bank cross checked to ensure that they could be correctly solved as intended with the information provided?
Were all the questions in the exam bank cross checked to ensure that no questions were unsolvable without the supplied reference (excluding the obvious qualitative questions)?
Were all the questions in the exam bank cross checked to ensure that anyone could ctrl-f the answer without any engineering background
How many people got questions "wrong" because they used the mandated flawed reference? 
How many testers used the flawed reference during the exam? How many people are still using the v1 reference as part of their job because it's a free "comprehensive" reference?



jean15paul_PE said:


> A couple of the class providers reviewed it very closely and submitted feedback to NCEES. I think they are on v1.2 or v1.3 now after 1.5 -2 years, and most of the error have been found an corrected.


OTOH this is a good look for the private instructors who provided. It shows that they are really scrutinizing all of the details to make their students as prepared as possible for the exam. They're keeping current and not just running through the motions. And it demonstrates that they know their stuff.



structurenole2015 said:


> I know one peer that is purposely holding off and not worrying one bit about it until it goes CBT.


It's a well thought out strategy. I'd probably do the same if I were in their position.



structurenole2015 said:


> That's why I'm doing everything possible to pass in October.


^All this^
I'm totally cool with this thread veering into the discussion of future exam preparation. But for everyone reading this post: if you are taking the exam in October then don't even think about it converting to CBT next year. Study harder in the summer and early fall, kick the exams ass in October, come back here and spam in the spam thread and play the EB mafia games, see the green box, and never have to worry about the CBT exam!



structurenole2015 said:


> Sure, they'll give you all the properties of a W10x22,


Is it bad that I had to look up "W10x22"?



civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> omg! it's happening!!


Is the SE dropping?


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is the SE dropping?


 Affirmative!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Good luck to all the prospective SEs!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Let's go @leggo PE and @vhab49_PE and all other future SEs!!!!!


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> Good luck to all the prospective SEs!


I'm hoping to get there someday, too! Minor setback to retake the PE again, but I'm a planner: I love making goals and creating plans to achieve those goals!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ...
> 
> That's bad. I hope they weren't egregious errors. Beyond it being a bad look for NCEES and ASME, it puts other things in doubt.
> 
> How many other corners did they cut when they wrote the reference?
> Were all the questions in the exam bank cross checked to ensure that they could be correctly solved as intended with the information provided?
> Were all the questions in the exam bank cross checked to ensure that no questions were unsolvable without the supplied reference (excluding the obvious qualitative questions)?
> Were all the questions in the exam bank cross checked to ensure that anyone could ctrl-f the answer without any engineering background
> How many people got questions "wrong" because they used the mandated flawed reference?
> How many testers used the flawed reference during the exam? How many people are still using the v1 reference as part of their job because it's a free "comprehensive" reference?
> 
> OTOH this is a good look for the private instructors who provided. It shows that they are really scrutinizing all of the details to make their students as prepared as possible for the exam. They're keeping current and not just running through the motions. And it demonstrates that they know their stuff.
> 
> ....


To be fair, the NCEES Mechanical Reference was released almost a year in advance of the actual transition to CBT. V1.1 was released before the first CBT was administered. I'm not trying to bash NCEES, I think they did well, but $#!7 happens. And the latest version is what is provided on the computer when you take the test, so it's not like you could test using an older version. But yeah, you could download an old version and miss the corrections in your prep.

The errors were the same kinds of error that test takers make. Incorrect units in tables, missing a variable/exponent/coefficient from a formula, missing table entries, etc. If you're really interested in the discussion about what's contained in the Mech ref, what's not there, the errors, and people freaking out about whether they can ask you question outside of what's provided, feel free to read this old thread. It's like a crystal ball into your Civil Eng future!!!!!! 








NECEES Mechanical PE Reference Manual Released


Has anyone seen that NCEES has released the Mechanical PE reference manual which will be used for the computer based exams...




engineerboards.com





EDIT:
I just checked.
Mech ref v1.0 was release in Feb 2019
v1.1 was release in Dec 2019
First Mech CBT was April 2020


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> To be fair, the NCEES Mechanical Reference was released almost a year in advance of the actual transition to CBT. V1.1 was released before the first CBT was administered.
> 
> The errors were the same kinds of error that test takers make. Incorrect units in tables, missing a variable/exponent/coefficient from a formula, missing table entries, etc. If you're really interested in the discussion about what's contained in the Mech ref, what's not there, the errors, and people freaking out about whether they can ask you question outside of what's provided feel free to read this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NECEES Mechanical PE Reference Manual Released
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen that NCEES has released the Mechanical PE reference manual which will be used for the computer based exams...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com


Thanks. At least they caught the errors before anyone took the exam. That could've been bad. I'll have a look at the thread. I hope they check the exam bank against the reference manual.
It reads like it was a combination of typographical errors (less bad) and just plain wrong things.


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is it bad that I had to look up "W10x22"?


I'm guessing you aren't structural, are you? haha!

Like my parents taking my great-grandmother to Christmas dinner:

Granny: "Where are we?"
Dad: "I could tell you, but you still wouldn't know!"


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thanks. At least they caught the errors before anyone took the exam. That could've been bad. I'll have a look at the thread. I hope they check the exam bank against the reference manual.
> It reads like it was a combination of typographical errors (less bad) and just plain wrong things.


To be clear. V1.1 was better than v1.0, but there were still errors


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole2015 said:


> I'm guessing you aren't structural, are you? haha!


Nope, I'm a nukee. My knowledge of structural is really limited. I can write everything I know about structural on the back of a postage stamp with space left over.

I've spent most of my career on cross-disciplinary teams. But never had to do anything with a structural engineer. Let's just say that structural isn't really important in my specialty. Most of the civils I worked with were mostly modelers. 

Reminds me of an embarrassing event about six+ years ago. I'm on a call with my lieutenants and we we're discussing a new problem. We can see on the drawings that "A36" is the material. For background: my principals were another nukee, a ME, 2 physicists, and a mathematician. Probably 150 years of experience on the call. None of us had ever heard of A36 before then. Spent like 10 minutes trying to figure it out before giving up. Later that day my main guy asks one of his civils what A36 is? Yeah, we were all embarrassed! 



jean15paul_PE said:


> To be clear. V1.1 was better than v1.0, but there were still errors


SMDH


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nope, I'm a nukee. My knowledge of structural is really limited. I can write everything I know about structural on the back of a postage stamp with space left over.
> 
> I've spent most of my career on cross-disciplinary teams. But never had to do anything with a structural engineer. Let's just say that structural isn't really important in my specialty. Most of the civils I worked with were mostly modelers.
> 
> Reminds me of an embarrassing event about six+ years ago. I'm on a call with my lieutenants and we we're discussing a new problem. We can see on the drawings that "A36" is the material. For background: my principals were another nukee, a ME, 2 physicists, and a mathematician. Probably 150 years of experience on the call. None of us had ever heard of A36 before then. Spent like 10 minutes trying to figure it out before giving up. Later that day my main guy asks one of his civils what A36 is? Yeah, we were all embarrassed!
> 
> 
> SMDH


I'm assuming that ME was a thermal-fluids person and not an MDM person. I'd expect an MDM-ME to have heard of A36 steel.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm assuming that ME was a thermal-fluids person and not an MDM person. I'd expect an MDM-ME to have heard of A36 steel.


"Special projects" background.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Good Luck today to the SE takers!! Hoping you guys get good news!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

What @Tmanwatery PE said!


----------



## djl PE

Weirdly quiet today...


----------



## looper

NYSED is down for maintenance….hopefully that means something for new #s ….or maybe not


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

djl PE said:


> Weirdly quiet today...


I've been silent in hopes that DORA will release my results.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> I've been silent in hopes that DORA will release my results.


i've lost track. what results are you waiting on? PE or SE?


----------



## steel

civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> i've lost track. what results are you waiting on? PE or SE?


SE. All the PE results came out days ago.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Man. CO finally released. SE Vertical - Unacceptable. Not the result I wanted, but just like so many on here, you pick yourself up and do it again. Diagnostic looks about like I thought it would(and knew going into the exam were weaknesses), so I have good confirmation of areas of focus for next time. Glad that wait is over, whew!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

you will get it next time @Deep_Freeze26


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

structurenole2015 said:


> SE. All the PE results came out days ago.


Did Hawaii report?


----------



## steel

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> Man. CO finally released. SE Vertical - Unacceptable. Not the result I wanted, but just like so many on here, you pick yourself up and do it again. Diagnostic looks about like I thought it would(and knew going into the exam were weaknesses), so I have good confirmation of areas of focus for next time. Glad that wait is over, whew!


And the award for Best Attitude of a Failing Examinee goes to.......

This is the exact attitude we all need to have, not only in engineering, but in life, when something doesn't work out the way we want the first time!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> Did Hawaii report?



Never heard from them or Maine. I'd assume everyone had released by now.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

structurenole2015 said:


> And the award for Best Attitude of a Failing Examinee goes to.......
> 
> This is the exact attitude we all need to have, not only in engineering, but in life, when something doesn't work out the way we want the first time!


Thanks!

I always liked the quote: "It's not shameful to struggle or fail, and it is possible to improve if you're willing to accept responsibility to learn and grow."


----------

